# Der Cube AMS 100 Thread



## xerto (6. Januar 2009)

So eröffne jetzt mal einen Thread für die AMS 100 CC Fahrer Es gibt doch scheinbar einige Fragestellungen die in anderen Bereichen nicht zu beantworten sind. 

Erstmal zwei Bilder 







Beide sind vom Ende September 2008 am Gardasee







Mein AMS wurde nach Rahmenkauf bei EBAY selbst aufgebaut. Ich wollte es nicht nur individuell sondern auch kostengünstig durchführen. 

Letzte Aussage entpuppte sich als großer Irrtum. Im Laden hätte das Bike im Sommer 2008 neu 1.999 bisschen Handeln ca. 1.700 Euro gekostet. Ich bin inzwischen auf dem gleichen finanziellen Aufwand und habe noch nicht alle XT Komponenten.

Das AMS CC ist ein tolles und robustes Fully. Meiner Ansicht nach reichen 100 mm Federweg vorne und hinten für einen Hobbyfahrer wie mich aus.


----------



## norman68 (6. Januar 2009)

Die Bilder zu aktuellen Wetter 

Mein Winterbike

Dezember 2008




Januar 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (8. Januar 2009)

Schönes Bike 

Schönes Wetter. 

Gibt es eigentlich noch aktuelle AMS 100?


----------



## norman68 (8. Januar 2009)

hat doch zuwenig Federweg damit kann man doch nicht mehr fahren


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (8. Januar 2009)

Na dann mal ein aktuelles (nicht mehr ganz aktuell: inzwischen anderer LRS).



Neues Foto im aktuellen Zustand folgt.


----------



## kinschman (8. Januar 2009)

huch - mal wieder nen fotothread ??!! 






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## husi (9. Januar 2009)

so, dann will ich auch mal. hier mein 2005er ams. foto aus saalbach. (auf der alm vom bikehotel conrad)


----------



## xerto (10. Januar 2009)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Na dann mal ein aktuelles (nicht mehr ganz aktuell: inzwischen anderer LRS).
> 
> 
> 
> Neues Foto im aktuellen Zustand folgt.



Super schön!


----------



## agnes (10. Januar 2009)

nur die ganzen aufkleber an der felge stören mich ein wenig.


----------



## avant (10. Januar 2009)

... na dann will ich auch mal. Ich bin zwar nicht zu 100% mit dem Cube zufrieden (anfängliche Zugverlegung & der Hinterbau, der sich auf den ersten Touren zerlegt hatte) aber in der aktuellen Zusammenstellung mit eigener Wartung passt das. Unten nun die aktuelle Version meines AMS. Der LRS ist zum Winter-LRS umfunktioniert worden - im Frühjahr/Sommer kommt dann wieder der Nope/Atmosphere LRS von Actionsport ans Bike.





Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (10. Januar 2009)

@agnes Das ist ja das was ich geändert habe, jetzt ist es ein LRS XT-Nabe 775 mit DTSwiss XR 4.2. Leichter und nicht so riesige Aufkleber dran. Foto folgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (10. Januar 2009)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> @agnes Das ist ja das was ich geändert habe, jetzt ist es ein LRS XT-Nabe 775 mit DTSwiss XR 4.2. Leichter und nicht so riesige Aufkleber dran. Foto folgt.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (13. Januar 2009)

So, hier wie versprochen ein aktualisiertes Bild:



Geändert: LRS neu XT 775 Naben + DTSwiss XR 4.2D + DTSwiss 2.0-1.8-2.0 Speichen mit Alunippeln - XT 08 Kassette + Kette - blau eloxierter Flaschenhalter


----------



## xerto (13. Januar 2009)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> So, hier wie versprochen ein aktualisiertes Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> Geändert: LRS neu XT 775 Naben + DTSwiss XR 4.2D + DTSwiss 2.0-1.8-2.0 Speichen mit Alunippeln - XT 08 Kassette + Kette - blau eloxierter Flaschenhalter





Super Bike


----------



## xerto (21. Januar 2009)

So ich habe heute die Nobby Nic 2.4 auf mein AMS 100 montiert.

Es passt!!

Zwischen die Rebagabel und dem Reifen oberhalb passt keine Bildzeitung mehr. 

Das Fahrgefühl ist geil !!! 

Bilder werden folgen..


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (22. Januar 2009)

So, war Dienstag beim Händler, hab einen neuen Dämpfer bekommen. Der alte war undicht. War unkompliziert konnte das Rad gleich wieder mitnehmen.


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Januar 2009)

..und meins ...ich krieg die bilder leider net grösser .... greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (22. Januar 2009)

Super 

Das Schneebild gefällt mir am besten, obwohl ich lieber Sommer hätte.

Ich habe schon wieder mit der XT Bremse vorne Ärger. Der Einstellgriff lässt sich nicht verstellen. Die Bremse ist ein Schei...ding.


----------



## Saarscha (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo!
hab bei meinem AMS Pro 100 das Gefühl dass die Hinterradfelge schief drin sitzt. Beim freihändig fahren zieht die Kiste nach rechts, sodass ich mich extrem nach links legen muss. Mir ist auch aufgefallen dass an der linken Kettenstrebe (in Fahrtrichtung) nur ca 1 cm Platz ist zw. Reifen und Strebe, an der rechten Seite jedoch ca 2-3 cm. Felge sitzt richtig in den Ausfallenden!
ist das bei euch ähnlich? habe hinten den Racing Ralph drauf. 
Merci!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ist bei mir nicht so. Der Reifen sitzt symetrisch zwischen den Streben. Bist du dir sicher, das deine Achse richtig in den Ausfallenden liegt? Wie schaut es mit der Bremse aus, schleift sie? Müsste sie ja, wenn das Hinterrad schief eingebaut wäre. Läuft das Hinterrad ohne Seitenschlag wenn du das Rad hinten hochhebst und es drehst?


----------



## Saarscha (24. Januar 2009)

Rad is definitiv richtig hinten drin, ich meine, mehr wie Druck geben und dann festziehen geht ja nit.
und ich habe weder einen Seitenschlag, noch einen Höhenschlag.
Kann doch nit sein dass der Rahmen schief ist!? Hat doch erst 100 wirklich zarte KM gelaufen...
Zwischen der Strebe unter dem Sattel ist es symetrisch, nur nicht an den Kettenstreben. Bremse schleift gar nichts. Die Züge sind aber auch ziemlich stramm vorne was mich auch ein wenig wundert.


----------



## xerto (24. Januar 2009)

Mach doch mal Bilder,

Vieleicht ist es dann erklärbar


----------



## Cuberia (24. Januar 2009)

Dann will ich jetzt auch noch mal.
 Aktuelle Ausbaustufe meines Würfels.


----------



## xerto (25. Januar 2009)

Das sieht gut aus mit dem ROT/Schwarz. 

Schönes Bike


----------



## acid-driver (25. Januar 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> So ich habe heute die Nobby Nic 2.4 auf mein AMS 100 montiert.
> 
> Es passt!!
> 
> ...



naja bei der reba stehts ja in der anleitung, dass es passt.

interessant ist eigentlich, obs am hinterbau schleift, wenn er eingefedert ist.

hast du denn mittlerweile bilder vom 2.4er NN.

speziell hinten würde mich interessieren.


----------



## maybrik (25. Januar 2009)

Eines von heut






Was man alles findet im Wald


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Januar 2009)

@cuberia : ..tune hörnchen und hope klemme passen im ton leider gar net zur gabel .. sonst sehr nett !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (26. Januar 2009)

So jetzt mal ein paar Bilder zum 2.4 Nobby Nic Schwalbe Reifen.

Vom Fahren her ist es bezüglich dem Rollwiderstand absolut ok. 

Ein höheres Aufstellmoment in Kurven ist mit meinem Fahrstil hinnehmbar. 






Es ist ganz schön eng bei der Reba SL Gabel. Macht aber nix.  Es schleift, noch nicht mal viel Dreck dran, nichts.

Am Rahmen hinten ist noch Luft:






Sieht man deutlich.






So am Schluss noch im Ganzen:







Also ich bin mit der Entscheidung diese Reifen zu kaufen und auf zu ziehen,  sehr zufrieden. Die NN sind Klasse und haften auch bei Nässe sehr gut. 

Und dicke Reifen sehen geil aus...

(Bin halt BMW Fahrer, erstmal tiefer legen und dann dicke Schlappen drauf )


----------



## acid-driver (26. Januar 2009)

das sind jetzt definitiv 2.4er reifen?

und das ams ist von 08 oder 09?

stehe nämlich vor der entscheidung ein 08er modell aus dem laden zu nehmen oder nen neues 09er

danke schonmal für die antwort.

hätte gedacht, das wird enger


----------



## xerto (26. Januar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> das sind jetzt definitiv 2.4er reifen?



Ja, das sind definitiv 2,4 er reifen Nobby ic mit Snake Skin.



acid-driver schrieb:


> und das ams ist von 08 oder 09?



Der Rahmen ist wahrscheinlich von 2006, der Rest ist von 2008. Ich habe den Rahmen gekauft und mit vorhandenen Teilen aufbauen lassen. 



acid-driver schrieb:


> hätte gedacht, das wird enger



Eng ist es schon, zumindest vorne. Hinten geht vielleicht sogar ein 2.5 er rein. Ich habe es mit einem Ballon Reifen gestestet. Der war 2.35 und passte super vorne wie hinten.


----------



## acid-driver (26. Januar 2009)

ah, stimmt, ich sehe gerade, dass deine züge oben verlaufen. bei den neuen rahmen sind die unten 

dann kann ich ja meinem händler sagen, dass er mir den rahmen mit nem neuen steuersatz und den nobbys besorgen soll 

bzw ist das ein normales steuerrohr oder ein 1.5 zoll rohr?


----------



## xerto (26. Januar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> bzw ist das ein normales steuerrohr oder ein 1.5 zoll rohr?



Das ist ein normales Steuerrohr.


----------



## acid-driver (26. Januar 2009)

prima, danke für die schnellen antworten. 

ich hoffe mal, ich kann hier auch bald ein ams pro präsentieren


----------



## norman68 (26. Januar 2009)

@xerto

was sind das für Felgen und wie breit sind die innen?


----------



## Cuberia (26. Januar 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> tune hörnchen und hope klemme passen im ton leider gar net zur gabel .. sonst sehr nett !!!!!



Okay, hab ich hier schon öfter gehört...fällt in natura aber kaum auf...muß wohl am Foto liegen...und was soll ich tun?...werd nicht meine Gabel eloxieren...ist doch an der Gabel selbst auch so : Tauchrohre lackiert und Absolute-Verstellknopf eloxiert...auch da gibt´s nen Farbunterschied 
Hab halt die rote R-7 der Schwarzen vorgezogen...wollte etwas Farbe. 
Hoffe, ihr könnt damit leben


----------



## trek 6500 (27. Januar 2009)

logo !!!! Dir muss es im endeffekt doch gefallen - und wenn dich die farbunterschiede nicht stören - o.k. ! ich bin da persönlich sehr pienzig - hätte dann lieber eine schwarze gabel drangemacht , hätte es halt stimmiger gefunden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (28. Januar 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> @xerto
> 
> was sind das für Felgen und wie breit sind die innen?



Hallo Normann.

die Felgen sind 24 mm breit und von Shimano XT 

Der Reifen bewegt sich höchstens nicht sichtbar auf der Felge..


----------



## acid-driver (28. Januar 2009)

ah mist, ich sehe gerade, dass meine x430 nur bis 2.35 freigegeben sind. werds aber denke ich trotzdem mal probieren.

oder was könnte fatales passieren?


----------



## xerto (28. Januar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> oder was könnte fatales passieren?




Abrutschen und stürzen... 

klemmen und nicht fahren können ... 

Aber 0.05 Zoll sind ein paar Millimeter (genau 1,25) , Ich denke mal, es passt.. 


Also es geht, und es ist super


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. Januar 2009)

Moin Moin,
hier mein CUBE:


----------



## xerto (28. Januar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> hier mein CUBE:



wow schönes Bike. 

Sind die Maxxis Reifen gut?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. Januar 2009)

Danke danke,
den Maxxis highroller DH 2.35 fahre ich gerne: Viel Grip, viel Seitenhalt, sehr wenig Pannen und Verschleiß gering! Natürlich alles sehr subjektiv: wechsel halt nicht alle 8 Wochen die Reifen...Fahre 2/3 Waldwege und 1/3 Trail, dazu im Jahr 1x Gardasee (felsig) und Marathon und XC-Race.
LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (28. Januar 2009)

..ma wieder meins ......


----------



## acid-driver (28. Januar 2009)

und ohne helm? tztztz


----------



## xerto (28. Januar 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..ma wieder meins ......



Schönes Bike


----------



## norman68 (28. Januar 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> Aber 0.05 Zoll sind ein paar Millimeter (genau 1,25) , Ich denke mal, es passt..
> 
> 
> Also es geht, und es ist super



Dir ist aber schon klar das 2.35 nicht überall 2.35 ist, oder? Geht da lieber mal nach den ETRTO Angaben. Denn dort wird die Breite des Reifens angegeben beim NN 2,40 ist das 62-559. Machst du dir aber z.B. von Maxxis den Swampthing in 2.50 drauf hat dieser nur 55-559. Ist also obwohl 0,1" mehr drauf steht laut ETRTO 7mm schmähler wie der NN.


----------



## xerto (28. Januar 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar das 2.35 nicht überall 2.35 ist, oder? Geht da lieber mal nach den ETRTO Angaben. Denn dort wird die Breite des Reifens angegeben beim NN 2,40 ist das 62-559. Machst du dir aber z.B. von Maxxis den Swampthing in 2.50 drauf hat dieser nur 55-559. Ist also obwohl 0,1" mehr drauf steht laut ETRTO 7mm schmähler wie der NN.



Da hast Du sicherlich recht. Den Größenangaben ist nicht immer zu trauen. Auf der anderen Seite stellen die Hersteller die Reifen eher etwas kleiner her, um sicher zu stellen, dass die Reifen in den Rahmen passen.

Also probieren geht über studieren..


----------



## kastel67 (30. Januar 2009)

Saarscha schrieb:


> Hallo!
> hab bei meinem AMS Pro 100 das Gefühl dass die Hinterradfelge schief drin sitzt. Beim freihändig fahren zieht die Kiste nach rechts, sodass ich mich extrem nach links legen muss. Mir ist auch aufgefallen dass an der linken Kettenstrebe (in Fahrtrichtung) nur ca 1 cm Platz ist zw. Reifen und Strebe, an der rechten Seite jedoch ca 2-3 cm. Felge sitzt richtig in den Ausfallenden!
> ist das bei euch ähnlich? habe hinten den Racing Ralph drauf.
> Merci!



Moin,

das HR ist nur nicht mittig zentriert. Mit dem Rad zum Händler und das HR neu zentrieren lassen.

Gruß k67


----------



## kastel67 (30. Januar 2009)

Mal wieder meine Kiste.....falls sich noch jemand nicht satt gesehen hat! 

Gruß k67


----------



## acid-driver (30. Januar 2009)

schöner vorher/nachher vergleich


----------



## xerto (31. Januar 2009)

Bein Bild ober; also vorher, fehlt der zweite Flaschenhalter,

der auf wundersame Weise beim Bild nacher, vorhanden ist.


----------



## acid-driver (31. Januar 2009)

so wies aussieht, ist das "drecksbild" die alte einstellung.

alter dämpfer, alte bremsscheiben, gabel auf 80mm...

da hatter uns gelinkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (31. Januar 2009)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Mal wieder meine Kiste.....falls sich noch jemand nicht satt gesehen hat!
> 
> Gruß k67




Trotz lästern.. Ein wunderschönes Bike.... sogar dreckig ..


----------



## acid-driver (31. Januar 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> Trotz lästern.. Ein wunderschönes Bike.... sogar dreckig ..



gerade *weil* dreckig


----------



## Magic21 (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo in die Runde.

Bin nach 8 Jahren von Corratec auf Cube umgestiegen und seit dieser Woche steht mein neuer Schatz noch jungfräulich da.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## Mustang (1. Februar 2009)

Hi Leudz,

das ist mein kleines Schätzken am Garda See (Refugio Pimp), das für 2009 noch einen Selle SLR oder Specialized Toupe als Sattel bekommt.


----------



## xerto (1. Februar 2009)

Magic21 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde.
> 
> Bin nach 8 Jahren von Corratec auf Cube umgestiegen und seit dieser Woche steht mein neuer Schatz noch jungfräulich da.
> 
> Gruss Magic21



Ist das ein AMS 100?


----------



## husi (1. Februar 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> Ist das ein AMS 100?



...laut dem was aufm rahmen steht ganz klar JA ! 
siehe auch hier


----------



## norman68 (1. Februar 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> Ist das ein AMS 100?



Wird halt ein 16" sein


----------



## Magic21 (1. Februar 2009)

Ja, ist ein AMS 100 in 20''.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## acid-driver (3. Februar 2009)

so, habe mir jetzt meinen ams pro rahmen bestellt.

jetzt hab ich mal wieder ne frage. 

da mein topswing umwerfer nicht passen wird brauche ich wahrschenlich einen dwonswing.
welchen durchmesser brauche ich für das teil?

oder hat zufällig noch einer einen XT oder XTR rumliegen?

danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (3. Februar 2009)

Magic21 schrieb:


> Ja, ist ein AMS 100 in 20''.
> 
> Gruss Magic21



Ups ich hab gemeint er meint das von Mustang denn das ist auf jeden Fall max 16".


----------



## biker1967 (3. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> so, habe mir jetzt meinen ams pro rahmen bestellt.
> 
> da mein topswing umwerfer nicht passen wird brauche ich wahrschenlich einen dwonswing.
> welchen durchmesser brauche ich für das teil?



34,9 wird benötigt


----------



## Max-und-Moriz (8. Februar 2009)

Ein freundliches Hallo an alle, da ich hier neu bin, nehmt mir eventuelle Fehler beim einstellen nicht übel 

Ich habe schon einige nette Beiträge und Fotos entdeckt und will nun auch mal mit einem Foto glänzen. Es ist nicht die beste Qualität, aber ich werde in den nächsten Tage mal nachziehen mit einem aktuellen Pic..

Mfg Schubi


----------



## Burt4711 (8. Februar 2009)

Habe gestern mal das AMs 100 angesehen.
Sehr schönes Rad.

Nun aber mal meine, ok sehr ketzerisch vielleicht, Frage....Ich wiege so 100 kg. Das Bike war auf mich eingestellt. Irgenwie kam es mir vor,als würde es die Federung hinten gar nicht bringen. Nicht weil verkehrt eingestellt, sondern weil der Druck im Dämpfer einfach so hoch ist, daß es nicht richtig funzen kann. Stimmt das ? Habt ihr auch das Problem ?

Und wie seid ihr Schwergewichte sonst so zufrieden mit dem Radl ?


----------



## xerto (8. Februar 2009)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Habe gestern mal das AMs 100 angesehen.
> Sehr schönes Rad.
> 
> Nun aber mal meine, ok sehr ketzerisch vielleicht, Frage....Ich wiege so 100 kg. Das Bike war auf mich eingestellt. Irgenwie kam es mir vor,als würde es die Federung hinten gar nicht bringen. Nicht weil verkehrt eingestellt, sondern weil der Druck im Dämpfer einfach so hoch ist, daß es nicht richtig funzen kann. Stimmt das ? Habt ihr auch das Problem ?
> ...




Als ich mein AMS 100 aufgebaut habe wog ich 107 Kg. Ich musste den Dämpfer hinten mit ca 15 bar aufblasen, um überhaupt eine vernünftige Federwirkung zu haben.

Ich war immer wieder erstaunt, wie gut das funktionierte.

Inzwischen habe ich mir 20 kg abtrainiert und fahre immer nohc das AMS 100 jetzt allerdings mit 10 bar Federdruck hinten.  

Nach wie vor klasse und ich bin hoch zufrieden. 

Ferderweg (100 mm) und Wirkung für alle Fahrsituationen mehr als ausreichend. Das Bike hält auch Schwergewichte aus...

(Das ändert sich ja mit der Häufigkeit der Nutzung)


----------



## Max-und-Moriz (8. Februar 2009)

Also ich kann da nicht ganz mitreden, weil ich nur 70 kg wiege. lach
mit 15 bar wäre da wohl nicht viel mit federung   grins

aber ein kumpel fährt auch ein AMS 100 und das seit 4 oder 5 jahren glaube ich und der hat 100 kg und ist top zufrieden... funzt sehr gut das teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-E39 (8. Februar 2009)

Saarscha schrieb:


> Hallo!
> hab bei meinem AMS Pro 100 das Gefühl dass die Hinterradfelge schief drin sitzt. Beim freihändig fahren zieht die Kiste nach rechts, sodass ich mich extrem nach links legen muss. Mir ist auch aufgefallen dass an der linken Kettenstrebe (in Fahrtrichtung) nur ca 1 cm Platz ist zw. Reifen und Strebe, an der rechten Seite jedoch ca 2-3 cm. Felge sitzt richtig in den Ausfallenden!
> ist das bei euch ähnlich? habe hinten den Racing Ralph drauf.
> Merci!


 


ich habe seit gestern ein Cube AMS 100 2009
habe heute die erste wirklich probefahrt gemacht, 
habe auch bemerkt das meine Hinterreifen nicht mittig sitz, allerdings bei mir andersherum bei mir schleift er fasst rechts und links habe ich so ca 2 cm platz, das rad läuft aber rund,
naja muss jetz erst mal sauber amchen und gucken warum die lager heulen.

mfg cube


----------



## Burt4711 (8. Februar 2009)

Na das hört sich ja gut an.
Liegt das jetzt am Radl oder am unfähigen Händler ?


----------



## Magic21 (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

also bei meinem vor 2 Wochen erworbenen AMS 100 Comp sitzt das Hinterrad absolut mittig zischen den hinteren Streben.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## Burt4711 (15. Februar 2009)

War gestern malbeim Händler, Fullys ansehen.

Er hat Specialized, Scott, Cannondale und Cube...und rät mir zum AMS 100.

Aber...mit nem Manitou-Dämpfer verkauft er mir das nicht. Begründung: Geht generell kaputt und alle Exemplare müssen eingeschickt werden, was dann ewig dauert.
Also Minimum ein AMS Pro.

XT muß raus, wäre Mist, SRAM muß rein.

Also ich wiege so 105 kg im Moment. Das Bike soll da keine Probs machen, ich weiß, aber der Dämpfer geht gar nicht, sagt er.
Könnt Ihr das Bestätigen ?

Ich setz den Thread auch mal ins Dämpfer-Forum. Brauche da mal Antworten.

Gruß


----------



## Magic21 (15. Februar 2009)

Von welcher Qualität der 2009er Manitou-Dämpfer ist kann ich Dir nicht sagen, aber generell scheint dieser Händler ziemlich dogmatisch zu sein (XT = Mist).
Seit über drei Jahren läuft mein hinteres XT-Schaltwerk wie am Schnürrchen.
Ach sind alle Cube-Bikes bis zu einem Gewicht von 110kg zugelassen. Ob da die Empfehlung wirklich richtig ist?

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web...ist-mein-CUBE-Bike-freigegeben-_id_12061_.htm

Und hier noch ein paar ältere Meinungen zum Dämpfer:
http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/forum1_1876.htm


Gruss Magic21


----------



## norman68 (15. Februar 2009)

Also was den Dämpfer angeht kann ich nur sagen das ich den Radium RL nicht empfehlen kann. Hab mein AMS Pro 2005 zuerst mit dem Serien Swinger 3 SPV gefahren. Hab dann als der Swinger kaputt war den RL zeitweise verbaut. Dank des nicht SPV zeug sprach der RL schon mal etwas besser an wie der Swinger doch hat mich das immer noch nicht von Hocker gestoßen. Letztes Jahr hab ich mir dann einen RP23 eingebaut und der ist echt die Wucht. 
Was dein (Burt4711) Gewicht an geht ist es knapp an der Grenze was Cube zulässt. Doch du mußt bei dir immer noch die Kleidung und vielleicht auch noch einen Rucksack dazu rechnen. Sicher wenn du nur meist Waldwege und Radwege fährst wird auch ein AMS dich aushalten. Solltest du aber mehr im Gelände rumdüsen könnte das der Rahmen nicht sehr lange aushalten. Such mal hier im Forum nach Rahmenbrüche und schau dir die Bilder an.


----------



## Burt4711 (1. März 2009)

Ich habs getan.

War gestern imShop und da stand ein AMS Comp in weiß-blau.
Mein Händler sagte mir, er hat schwerere Kunden, die AMSfahren, ohne Probs, und wenn wäre Cube sehr kulant und schnell mit der Problemlösung.

Tja da stands, ich hab nicht gewartet (is ja ausverkauft, habe ich gelesen), und morgen hole ich es ab.

Und freu mich.


----------



## Dämon__ (1. März 2009)

@Burt4711 mit welcher Ausstattung hast du es den jetzt genommen?

ich fahre schon seit 2 Jahren den Radium RL und bin sehr zufrieden und bei XT gibt es doch auch nix zu meckern...habe mir jetzt mal die SLX Kurbel montiert und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Ach...und hier noch ein Bild.


----------



## Magic21 (1. März 2009)

So, heute die erste Runde auf meinem neuen AMS 100 Comp in s/w gedreht.
Ich habe jetzt noch das Grinsen im Gesicht.


----------



## xerto (2. März 2009)

Magic21 schrieb:


> So, heute die erste Runde auf meinem neuen AMS 100 Comp in s/w gedreht.
> Ich habe jetzt noch das Grinsen im Gesicht.



Zeig mal Bilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic21 (2. März 2009)

Da ist es:

Gruss Magic21


----------



## Dämon__ (2. März 2009)

Weiß / Schwarz ist auch schön


----------



## Saarscha (2. März 2009)

Cube-E39 schrieb:


> ich habe seit gestern ein Cube AMS 100 2009
> habe heute die erste wirklich probefahrt gemacht,
> habe auch bemerkt das meine Hinterreifen nicht mittig sitz, allerdings bei mir andersherum bei mir schleift er fasst rechts und links habe ich so ca 2 cm platz, das rad läuft aber rund,
> naja muss jetz erst mal sauber amchen und gucken warum die lager heulen.
> ...





Hallo!
probier mal ob das Rad beim freihändig fahren nach irgendeiner seite zieht. Bei mir zieht das Rad nach recht, d.h. ich muss mich nach links lehnen. Da is irgendwas schief. Ich brings zu meinem Händler, der solls vermessen...


----------



## norman68 (2. März 2009)

Saarscha schrieb:


> Hallo!
> probier mal ob das Rad beim freihändig fahren nach irgendeiner seite zieht. Bei mir zieht das Rad nach recht, d.h. ich muss mich nach links lehnen. Da is irgendwas schief. Ich brings zu meinem Händler, der solls vermessen...



Könnte an den Bremsleitungen oder den Schaltzügen liegen. Wenn da einer zu lang ist kann das dazu führen.


----------



## xerto (2. März 2009)

Saarscha schrieb:


> Hallo!
> probier mal ob das Rad beim freihändig fahren nach irgendeiner seite zieht. Bei mir zieht das Rad nach recht, d.h. ich muss mich nach links lehnen. Da is irgendwas schief. Ich brings zu meinem Händler, der solls vermessen...



Bei mir liegst eher am Fahrer, wie am Bike..

Villeicht wäre das eine Anregung.


----------



## Saarscha (2. März 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> Bei mir liegst eher am Fahrer, wie am Bike..
> 
> Villeicht wäre das eine Anregung.




bie mir kanns nit am Fahrer liegen. Meine Organe sind noch alle an der richtigen Stelle und bei anderen Rädern isses ja auch nit.


----------



## Saarscha (2. März 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> Könnte an den Bremsleitungen oder den Schaltzügen liegen. Wenn da einer zu lang ist kann das dazu führen.




wenn ichs Fahrrad hochhebe bleibt das Vorderrad in der Mitte. Das war bisher bei keinem meiner bisherigen Räder...


----------



## Cube-E39 (2. März 2009)

@ Magic21
so sah meins auch mal aus, jetzt ist es verkratzt und dreckig :-(
aber es hat spass gemacht 

@saarscha
hmm danke aber das bike fährt schnur gerade, aber wenn ich es aufm bock habe und mir bei drehenden rad hinten die kassete angucke eiert die.. bestimmt 3mm in der höhe
naja, nähctse woch habe ich meine erst-inspektion, mal gucken was dabei raus kommt.
aber sonst ein geile bike  und das wetter spielt lamgsam auch mit


----------



## _adr (2. März 2009)

Cube-E39 schrieb:


> @ Magic21
> so sah meins auch mal aus, jetzt ist es verkratzt und dreckig :-(



ist es wirklich so schlimm mit dem lack?
hast du vllt. mal fotos?

ich warte immer noch auf meins,
hab ne zusage, dass es diese woche noch kommen soll,
aber... :/
weiß jemand wie
zuverlässig die jungs von mhw sind, wenn es um sowas geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (3. März 2009)

_adr schrieb:


> ist es wirklich so schlimm mit dem lack?
> hast du vllt. mal fotos?
> 
> ich warte immer noch auf meins,
> ...



Wenn die das so zugesagt haben wird es auch kommen, war bei mir auch so.


----------



## _adr (3. März 2009)

naja, das sagen sie aber
seit nunmehr 1monat
jede woche auf's neue.


----------



## Dämon__ (3. März 2009)

hast du dort Angerufen oder eine Mail geschrieben?
Bis jetzt habe ich noch nix schlechtes von dem Laden gehört.


----------



## _adr (3. März 2009)

Ständiger emailkontakt.
gut, ich denke die werden selbst von Cube im stich gelassen,
dennoch bin ich leicht angesäuert;
erst hieß es innerhalb einer woche,
dann 1-2 wochen und als die rum waren wieder bis 2 wochen
[allerspätestens].
nun, die sind dann jetzt auch rum und noch hab ich nichts gehört. :/


----------



## Dämon__ (3. März 2009)

Wird wohl so sein das Cube selber mal wieder nicht nachkommt mit ausliefern, ist jedes Jahr das gleiche bei den neuen Modellen.
Deshalb hatte ich auch vorher nachgefragt ob Sie es auf Lager haben und ich hatte Glück.


----------



## jmr-biking (5. März 2009)

So, hier mal mein Cube AMS Pro von Anfang 2006. Viele Komponenten sind mit der Zeit getauscht worden. Ich war die letzten 3 Jahre immer zufrieden mit ihm. Nutze es seit diesem Winter ausschließlich als Winterbike, da es zuverlässig und rubust ist. 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/291707]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/257333]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maybrik (5. März 2009)

So mal ein Foto vom Sommer! (Ich hoffe das des mit dem Foto funzt)


----------



## Cube-E39 (9. März 2009)

_adr schrieb:


> ist es wirklich so schlimm mit dem lack?
> hast du vllt. mal fotos?
> 
> ich warte immer noch auf meins,
> ...


 

ob der lack empfindlich oder robust ist kann ich nicht sagen, da ich kein vergleich habe...
aber man muss da zu sagen das ich gerade angefangen habe mit klickpedalen zufahren und dann doch ab und zu nicht dran gedacht habe mich erst zu lösen und dann ab zusteigen


----------



## Cube-E39 (9. März 2009)




----------



## Phil88 (9. März 2009)

boah das bild is ja mal geil =) echt der wahnsinn, da könnte man fast werbung mit machen

wo hast das gemacht?


----------



## _adr (9. März 2009)

hab meins heute endlich bekommen. 
fotos folgen die tage...

oh man ist das ding sexy [ams100 schwarz/weiß]
ich kann mich kaum dran satt sehen.



Cube-E39 schrieb:


> ob der lack empfindlich oder robust ist kann ich nicht sagen, da ich kein vergleich habe...
> aber man muss da zu sagen das ich gerade angefangen habe mit klickpedalen zufahren und dann doch ab und zu nicht dran gedacht habe mich erst zu lösen und dann ab zusteigen



haha, das gleich bei mir.
hab mich jetzt zum neuen rad ebenfalls dazu entschlossen endlich auf clicks umzusteigen...
ich bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Burt4711 (10. März 2009)

Bin die ersten 100 km gefahren.

Fährt wirklich einiges besser als mein Votec HT vorher.
Die Ausstattung ist die normale Comp-Ausstattung, d.h. mit einem Shimano-Mix, der aber echt ok funktioniert.

Fotos kommen noch.


----------



## Cube-E39 (10. März 2009)

vejers autostrand dänemark


----------



## Frankentaler (11. März 2009)

Hab die Seiten gewechselt. Mein geliebtes LTD Comp 05 wurde im Nov geklaut  War über 1 Monat auf Canyon eingeschossen, aber die Rahmengröße passte nicht optimal, hätte nen kürzeren Vorbau bei 18,5 ´´gebraucht, und Canyon machte mir kein Angebot. Außerdem fand ich beim Canyon Einige Parts auch nicht so toll (Iridium); naja  ja und dann hab ich ein Angebot für ein AMS Pro K18/2009 in schwarz bekommen dass ich nicht ablehnen konnte. Und die Geometrie passt 100% beim 18´´ Rahmen. Hab heute bezahlt, bin schon gespannt wie der Flitzebogen...
Frankentaler


----------



## jmr-biking (11. März 2009)

Sehr gute Wahl. Habe mir auch schon öfter die Bikes von Canyon angeschaut und eingige bin ich in Koblenz mal kurz Probe gefahren, soweit das möglich war. Aber sie haben mich nicht überzeugt und waren auch beim Tausch von Komponenten nicht wirklich begeistert. Deshalb habe ich es gelassen. Wer weiß, was dann mal bei etwaigen Garantieleistungen o.ä. auf einen zu kommt. 
Klar sind die Canyon Bikes sehr gut ausgestattet und sind bei den Werbeblättern "bike" und "mountainbike magazin" immer weit vorne bzw. Testsieger, aber die Cubes sind mindestens genau so gut und ich mag halt lieber den Kontakt zu meinem Händler und zu einem Versandhandel in einem kalten und völlig überdesignten "Vesandzentralkasten".


----------



## Frankentaler (11. März 2009)

richtig, das hat meine Entscheidung auch nochmal bestätigt. Bin mir sicher, auch wenn mein Rad nicht von meinem Cube Händler vor Ort ist, wird er bei nem Problem doch anders reagieren als bei einem Versand Bike.
Bin jetzt lang mit der Entscheidung schwanger gegangen, jetzt freu ich mich nur noch Am Samstag oder Montag ist das Radl bei mir. 
Ich will die MTB Zeitschriften nicht abwerten, da stehen eine Menge interessanter News drin und die haben Testmöglichkeiten und know how, was wenige hier im Board haben, aber am Ende des Tages werden sie von den Herstellern/Händlern finanziert. Will heissen: dem eingenen Empfinden mehr vertrauen als den 10tel Testnoten. Vor 10 Jahren sind Leute schon scharenweise mit Rädern über die Alpen geschrubbt (mit viel Spass), die heute noch nicht mal in einen Biketest reinkämen. So schluss jetzt sonst wirds zu arg OT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _adr (13. März 2009)

ich liebe es.


----------



## jmr-biking (13. März 2009)

Das ist eine der wenigen Farbzusammenstellungen, die mir dieses Jahr gefällt. Meistens sind mir die neuen Designs dieses Jahr zu bunt, zu weiß oder zu rot. Aber dein AMS wirkt stimmig und nicht überladen.


----------



## _adr (13. März 2009)

freut mich zu hören, danke.
ich bin auch wirklich mehr als zufrieden,
hatte zwischenzeitlich etwas bedenken aber wenn
es vor einem steht sieht es gleich noch ein dutzend mal
besser aus.


----------



## Magic21 (14. März 2009)

@adr

Schönes Bike - Glückwunsch.
Endlich scheint bei uns mal die Sonne und da geht es nach dem Mittag mal auf eine grössere Runde (gleiches Modell und Farbe wie Deins)


Gruss Magic21


----------



## konsors (14. März 2009)

Der Meinung bin ich auch... schönes Bike 





Musste meins nur leider der Witterung wegen mit diversen Anbauten verschandeln  Mag keine Schlammschlachten mehr.


----------



## Gh05tr1der (14. März 2009)

konsors schrieb:


> Der Meinung bin ich auch... schönes Bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Würde mir gerne diesen Rahmen zulegen und wollte wissen ob da auch Felgenbremsen passen.


----------



## biker1967 (14. März 2009)

Gh05tr1der schrieb:


> Würde mir gerne diesen Rahmen zulegen und wollte wissen ob da auch Felgenbremsen passen.



Nee, passen nur Disc dran, da keine Sockel angelötet sind. Ist aber Modell-abhängig. Die Comp-u. XMS-Modelle dürften noch nen Hinterbau mit Sockel haben, die Pro aber nicht mehr.
Kommt drauf an was Cube liefert.


----------



## _adr (14. März 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Nee, passen nur Disc dran, da keine Sockel angelötet sind. Ist aber Modell-abhängig. Die Comp-u. XMS-Modelle dürften noch nen Hinterbau mit Sockel haben, die Pro aber nicht mehr.
> Kommt drauf an was Cube liefert.



das schwarz/weiße ist das comp-modell
und nein; keine canti-sockel vorhanden.

beim xms modell solltest du aber fündig werden;


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (14. März 2009)

Nur gibt es das XMS offiziell nicht als Rahmenset. Eventuell in der Bucht oder mit viel Glück mal bei einem Händler nachfragen als Ersatzteil oder von einem Umbau. Der Bikemarkt hier in Forum wäre auch noch eine Adresse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic21 (14. März 2009)

So meine erste grössere Runde mit meinem neuen AMS Comp s/w gedreht. Sitzposition und Fahrverhalten sind wirklich erste Sahne.

Allerdings bin ich von den Hayes Stroker Trail Bremsen absolut entäuscht. Nach 5km meldete sich die Vorderradbremse mit massiven Schleifgeräuschen, die mich dann auch die ganze Tour begleiteten.
Auch die Hinterradbremse neigt bei einem bestimmten Hebeldruck zum rattern.
Daheim versucht das Ganze einzustellen, was sich aber als äusserst schwierig erwies. Beim festen Anzeihen der Schrauben bewegt sich der Bremssattel immer wieder mit (soetwas war ich von meiner Avid Juicy 5 nicht gewöhnt, da ist das Ganze mit halbrunden Scheiben schön entkoppelt). Was mich noch überraschte, dass bei dieser Bremse keine Rückstellfedern zwischen den Bremsbacken verbaut sind.

Am Montag kann sich da mein Händler mit beschäftigen.

Wie seit Ihr mit dem Bremsen an Eurem neuen AMS Comp zufrieden?

Viele Grüsse
Magic21


----------



## acid-driver (14. März 2009)

bau dir doch wieder die juicy 5 an?


----------



## Magic21 (14. März 2009)

Die bremst noch mein altes Bike.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## Goat 12 (15. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Erst mal Glückwunsch zu Euren Bikes, schöne Teile allesamt. Ich habe mich auch nach langem Vergleich mehrer Bikes für ein Cube entschlossen, genauer gesagt das AMS pro 100 (logisch in dem Thread). Ich bräuchte da auch gleich mal `nen Rat! K18 oder XT, bzw. zu welcher Ausstattung würdet ihr mi beim´09`Modell raten. Bin das K18 Probe gefahren und war eigentlich zufrieden. Sicher, das XT hat auch die besseren Laufräder aber macht sich das so sehr bemerkbar?

Danke schon mal, Goat


----------



## jmr-biking (15. März 2009)

Ich würde zum XT tendieren. Ja, die Laufräder machen sich bemerkbar, aber vor allem ist die XT-Bremse deutlich besser als die K18. Lieber ein paar Euro beim Neukauf mehr investieren, als später teuer zu tauschen. Meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Max-und-Moriz (15. März 2009)

recht hat er gleich ein besseres Paket kaufen, da musst du hinterher nicht teuer investieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goat 12 (15. März 2009)

Merci, werd´ich mir mal zu Herzen nehmen!
Muss ich halt mal mit meinem Händler reden was preislich geht, 
macht ja doch 200 Öre aus. Wenn was geht is gut, wenn nicht muss halt das K18 her und ich rüste bei Gelegenheit später (teurer) nach. Ich muss noch mal ´ne doofe Anfängerfrage stellen: Was kann man denn mit Euren Cuben so runterhüpfen, ein halber Meter im Gelände müßte doch möglich sein ohne dass das Material Schaden nimmt oder? Auf alle Fälle hoffe ich bald mal ein Bild von meinem Rad zeigen zu können!


----------



## jmr-biking (16. März 2009)

Hm, also einen halben Meter macht das Bike sicher mit. Obwohl ein AMS eigentlich ein Marathon und Tourenbike ist und nicht unbedingt für Sprünge und Bikepark taugt. 
Wenn du was geländegängigeres suchst, dann würde ich mir mal so ein AMS 125 anschauen, so wie es meine Freundin hat. Mehr Federweg und etwas stabiler, aber durchaus leicht und tourentauglich. Die Kategorie Bike wird in Zeitungen Allmountain-Sport genannt. 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/291010]
	
[/URL]


----------



## LAforce (16. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
dann mag ich auch noch mal ein Paar Pics von meinem Würfel in Action zeigen.

Triumph auf dem Tremalzo Pass:





Panorama auf der Abfahrt:





Kuze Rast, da ein Auto entgegen kam:





Insgesamt nen super Urlaub am Lago 2008.


----------



## Goat 12 (16. März 2009)

Ja, is klar. Marathonbike und kein Allmountain. Ich glaube ich hab´die beiden Kategorien an Bikes bereits "komplett" durch. Zum Schluss kamen dann das Ghost AMR 7500 und das Cube in Frage. Also was vortriebsorientiertes mit Federwegsreserve. (Über den Weg dahin will ich gar nicht berichten...habe mich auf jeden Fall über einige Bikes eingehend informiert und bin auch Probe gefahren). Da ich aktuell ein Hardtail fahre und von der tatsächlichen Leistungsfähigkeit von Fullys keine Ahnung habe wollte ich eben mal fragen was die so etwa aushalten. Ganz grob soll´s ja eh nicht sein und die angegebene "Sprunghöhe" sollte für mein Einsatzgebiet auch reichen. Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## jmr-biking (16. März 2009)

Goat 12 schrieb:


> Ja, is klar. Marathonbike und kein Allmountain. Ich glaube ich hab´die beiden Kategorien an Bikes bereits "komplett" durch. Zum Schluss kamen dann das Ghost AMR 7500 und das Cube in Frage. Also was vortriebsorientiertes mit Federwegsreserve. (Über den Weg dahin will ich gar nicht berichten...habe mich auf jeden Fall über einige Bikes eingehend informiert und bin auch Probe gefahren). Da ich aktuell ein Hardtail fahre und von der tatsächlichen Leistungsfähigkeit von Fullys keine Ahnung habe wollte ich eben mal fragen was die so etwa aushalten. Ganz grob soll´s ja eh nicht sein und die angegebene "Sprunghöhe" sollte für mein Einsatzgebiet auch reichen. Danke für die Antworten.



Ich wusste ja nicht, dass du schon so eine Odysse hinter dir hast. Und da du ja was, wie du sagst, mit "Vortrieb und Federwegreserve" haben willst, dann bist du mit einem AMS 100 gut beraten. Reicht völlig aus. Werde mein neues 120 mm - Fully demnächst in Tramin und bei einer Alpenüberquerung im August testen. Dann werde ich merken, ob 2 cm Federweg mehr oder weniger was ausmachen. Letztes Jahr war ich mit meinem AMS 100 in Latsch auf den Trails unterwegs und es hat mich überall rauf und runter gebracht.


----------



## Goat 12 (16. März 2009)

Odyssee trifft`s sehr gut! Junge, Junge, vom ersten Kauf der MB-Magazine, abgrasen lokaler Händler, Gesprächen mit Fully fahrenden Freunden (das die mich bei all den Fragen überhaupt noch leiden können...), des abwiegens der Vor- und Nachteile von Versandbikes und der Kehrtwende zurück zum Fachhandel verging ´ne ganze Menge Zeit. Abgesehen von der grundlegenden Frage: "Was will ich und wofür brauch ich das Bike (und was kann ich mir leisten)". Aber das soll sich ja jetzt auch lohnen! Wie gesagt, Danke noch mal!


----------



## Frankentaler (17. März 2009)

Meine "Odyssee"  dauerte nur 6 Wochen, s. weiter oben. Gestern abend ist dann mein Rad gekommen AMS Pro K18. Ich habs noch halbwegs montiert, ohne Justierung der Bremsen/Sitzposition etc. Die Bremsen schleifen, aber nur ganz leicht. Heute mach ich mal ein Bild
Freu mich schon auf den ersten Ausritt

Frankentaler


----------



## der_fry (17. März 2009)

So dann reih ich mich mal hier mit ein.

Das ist meins.







Ich hatte heute etwas lange Weile also hab ich mal meine Bikes gewoggen.

Mein AMS wiegt 12,5 kg. Ich hatte eigendlich bei der Ausstattung 1 kg weniger erwartet, vorallem bei dem Lrs. Aber was solls...


----------



## Burt4711 (18. März 2009)

Hi,

also mein Bike ist gut,muß ich sagen.

Aber zwei Fragen habe ich.

1. Der Radium Dämpfer....in welche Richtung muß ich das blaue Rad drehen, um die Dämpfung zu erhöhen ? Nach der Anleitung peil ich das nicht so richtig.

2. Die Reba...habe das Gefühl, die Negativkammer verliert Luft. Bin gerade gefahren, hab 10 bar drauf gepackt. Als ich wiederkam war sie megahart und die Kammer hatte noch 5 bar. Mein Händler will sie, denke ich mal, einschicken. Aber es gibt doch diese zertifizierten Händler, die Rock Shox machen. Da müßte ich doch auf Garantie das machen lassen können, oder gilt die Garrantie nur für den Händler,wo ich das Rad her habe ?

Gruß

Oliver


----------



## jmr-biking (18. März 2009)

der_fry schrieb:


> So dann reih ich mich mal hier mit ein.
> 
> 
> Ich hatte heute etwas lange Weile also hab ich mal meine Bikes gewoggen.
> ...



Meins ist auch nicht viel leichter: Aber es ist ein 22 Zoll-Bike und es sind ein paar Leichtbauteile dran:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/47900]
	
[/URL] [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/47902]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_fry (18. März 2009)

Also ich hätt es schon weniger erwartet.

XTR Naben mit Nope Atmosphere Felgen 
Antrieb XT X0 mix
Juicy Carbon
F99 Vorbau mit Syntace Lenker


Ich dacht eigendlich das ich damit unter 12 bin aber 12,5 is schon recht viel


da bleiben als übeltäter eigendlich nur noch der sattel und griffe übrig...


----------



## jmr-biking (18. März 2009)

Nein, der Übeltäter ist meiner Meinung der Rahmen. Cube-Rahmen sind schwer. Bike-Zeitungen schreiben das in fast allen Tests.


----------



## Magic21 (19. März 2009)

Lieber ein etwas schwerer Rahmen mit den besten Steifigkeitswerten, wie viele Tests belegen.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## IceCube79 (19. März 2009)

Hallo!

Bekomme nächste Woche mein Ams Pro  (hoffe ich)
Und möchte mir vorweg im Internet nen Flatbar bestellen .....
Wäre klasse wenn mir jemand schreiben könnte ob der verbaute Syntace f 139 Vorbau ne 25,4 oder ne 31,8 er klemmung hat...

Vieeelen Dank!!!


----------



## der_fry (19. März 2009)

25,4

und ich würde deinen riser nehmen wenn du den nicht mehr brauchst.


----------



## IceCube79 (19. März 2009)

der_fry schrieb:


> 25,4
> 
> und ich würde deinen riser nehmen wenn du den nicht mehr brauchst.




Super! Danke dir!!

Klar, den Riser kannst du dann haben......
schreib dir dann per pm wenn ich das Bike habe.

gruß


----------



## Goat 12 (21. März 2009)

Alea acta est!
Habe mich für ein Cube AMS Pro 100 K18 entschieden. Seit gestern steht das Teil bei mir. Ich freu mich wie blöd! Wenn ich das mit den Bildern hinkriege schicke ich Euch mal eins, auch wenn es natürlich da
steht wie aus dem Katalog. Ich hoffe, dass ich dieses WE schon die erste Runde drehen kann. Hätte auch noch eine Frage an Euch. Ich bin 1.88 m groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von 91 cm. Mein Bike ist ein 20 Zoller aber als ich gestern drausaß kam es mir irgendwie recht klein vor. Der Händler meinte die Größe ging schon in Ordnung, ich könnte bei meiner Größe auch ein 22 Zoll Bike fahren was aber dann natürlich nicht mehr so agil wäre. Die Sattelstütze muß ich laut Skala schon bis ca. 5 rausziehen und bin somit iin der Höhe über dem Lenker. Ich finde die Sitzposition für mich ausreichend komfortabel, will mir aber auf keinen Fall ein zu kleines Rad kaufen, den Fehler habe ich schon mal gemacht...Aber 20 Zoll müßten doch perfekt sein, ich meine 22 Zoll ist ja "riesig" und ich bin ja jetzt auch keine 1.98 m oder so!
Vielleicht hat ja jemand nen Tip für mich, wäre klasse!

Gruß, Goat


----------



## norman68 (21. März 2009)

Goat 12 schrieb:


> Alea acta est!
> Habe mich für ein Cube AMS Pro 100 K18 entschieden. Seit gestern steht das Teil bei mir. Ich freu mich wie blöd! Wenn ich das mit den Bildern hinkriege schicke ich Euch mal eins, auch wenn es natürlich da
> steht wie aus dem Katalog. Ich hoffe, dass ich dieses WE schon die erste Runde drehen kann. Hätte auch noch eine Frage an Euch. Ich bin 1.88 m groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von 91 cm. Mein Bike ist ein 20 Zoller aber als ich gestern drausaß kam es mir irgendwie recht klein vor. Der Händler meinte die Größe ging schon in Ordnung, ich könnte bei meiner Größe auch ein 22 Zoll Bike fahren was aber dann natürlich nicht mehr so agil wäre. Die Sattelstütze muß ich laut Skala schon bis ca. 5 rausziehen und bin somit iin der Höhe über dem Lenker. Ich finde die Sitzposition für mich ausreichend komfortabel, will mir aber auf keinen Fall ein zu kleines Rad kaufen, den Fehler habe ich schon mal gemacht...Aber 20 Zoll müßten doch perfekt sein, ich meine 22 Zoll ist ja "riesig" und ich bin ja jetzt auch keine 1.98 m oder so!
> Vielleicht hat ja jemand nen Tip für mich, wäre klasse!
> ...




Ähm was möchtest du jetzt genau von uns wissen? Ob dir dein Bike passt kannst nur DU rausfinden. Wenn es dir zu klein ist Schxxß auf die Aussage des Händler der dir sagt das es passt und schau ob du ein 22" bekommst. Wenn es dir passt ist es doch gut.
Ich fahre auch ein 20" bin aber 10-15cm kleiner doch bin ich einer der lieber größere Rahmen fährt da ich mich da wohler fühle. Andere fahren mit der Größe dann lieber 16" und kommen damit super klar.
Was lernen wir jetzt daraus?
Na ganz einfach. Fahr die Größe was dir am besten Zusagt und werde Glücklich damit.


----------



## acid-driver (21. März 2009)

@goat

ich habe ähnliche maße wie du und ich fahre rahmengröße M (48cm)

also die 20" sollten schon passen.

aber wie norman schon sagte, letztendlich entscheiden musst du. und wenn du schreibst du fühlst dich wohl...schlag zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (21. März 2009)

Du liegst mit deiner Größenberechnung voll richtig.

siehe hier: http://www.bikx.de/rahmenhoehe.php

Da Oberrohr ist auch nicht gerade unwichtig. Je länger, desto gestreckter sitzt du auf dem Bike. Variieren kannst du die Streckung mit der Länge des Vorbaus und ein wenig mit der Position nach vorne oder hinten mit dem Sattel. Dabei musst du aber aufpassen, dass das mit der Sitzhöhe und Kurbel passt. 
Der 20" Rahmen ist meiner Meinung nach genau richtig für Dich. Groß genug und doch noch agil.


----------



## jmr-biking (21. März 2009)

Da muss ich Norman widersprechen. Kleiner als 19" solltest du nicht nehmen. Dann stimmt die ganze Geometrie nicht mehr. Meine Freundin hat ein 18" Bike. Das ist viel zu klein für mich. ich bin 190 cm und hab eine Schrittlänge von ca 92 cm. Also ähnlich wie du.

Nimm keinen kleineren Rahmen als 19". 
Mein Centurion hat einen Sitzrohrlänge von 50 cm. Entspricht 19" und ist zwar kleiner, aber wendiger und doch noch groß genug für mich, wegen anderer Sattelstütze, Vorbau usw.


----------



## norman68 (21. März 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Da muss ich Norman widersprechen. Kleiner als 19" solltest du nicht nehmen. Dann stimmt die ganze Geometrie nicht mehr. Meine Freundin hat ein 18" Bike. Das ist viel zu klein für mich. ich bin 190 cm und hab eine Schrittlänge von ca 92 cm. Also ähnlich wie du.
> 
> Nimm keinen kleineren Rahmen als 19".
> Mein Centurion hat einen Sitzrohrlänge von 50 cm. Entspricht 19" und ist zwar kleiner, aber wendiger und doch noch groß genug für mich, wegen anderer Sattelstütze, Vorbau usw.



Das sagst jetzt du weil du dich auf einem 20" wohlfühlst. Ich sollte laut den schlauen Berechnungsformeln ein 18" fahren was mir aber Null passt. Ich hab es lange genug probiert und bin es ein paar Tage Probegefahren. Aber ich finde mich auf so einem "Kinderbike" nicht zurecht. Mag daran liegen das ich seit 1994 MTB fahre und mit sehr langen Oberrohren bis jetzt immer gefahren bin da komme ich mit diesen kurzen Geschichten nicht klar.
Muß echt jeder selber rausfinden was einem liegt und was nicht.


----------



## jmr-biking (21. März 2009)

Sicherlich entscheidet auch das Gefühl. Die Geometrien haben sich wirklich mit der Zeit geändert. Ich besitze auch noch zwei Specialized von 95/96. Das ist was ganz anderes als die Bikes von heute. 
Formel hin Formel her. Irgend was wird schon dran sein, dass man mit 190 cm kein Bike von 16" fahren soll und umgekehrt.
Da verdienen ne Menge Leute viel Geld damit um das zu berechnen.


----------



## acid-driver (21. März 2009)

im endeffekt können wir aber sagen, dass jeder selber die größe auswählen muss.

ich hatte ein 20" acid und bin damit nicht so gut klargekommen wie mit dem 18" rotwild.

also draufsetzen und fahren. wenns nicht klappt, das nächste testen.


----------



## Goat 12 (21. März 2009)

Vielen Dank erst mal! Klar kann und muss mir keiner die Entscheidung abnehmen, ich dachte mir nur ich frage mal einige erfahrene Piloten nach ihren Erfahrungen im Bezug auf die Rahmengröße. Die Berichte und Ansichten haben mir schon geholfen. Ich wollte ja nur ein bisschen Orientierung und die hab ich ja bekommen. Sicher spielen persönliche Vorlieben eine große Rolle bei der Wahl der Rahmengröße. Ich bin eben auf diese Frage gekommen weil ich mich schon mal einen "Fehlkauf" geleistet habe. Keine Ahnung wie ich ´98 diesen Bock schießen konnte. Habe mir damals ein Mongoose Hardtail in 19,5 Zoll gekauft, der Sattel ist minimum 10 cm über dem Lenker und wenn ich senkrecht runterkucke sehe ich meine V-Brakes und nicht das Oberrohr. Waren natürlich auch ganz andere Geometrien damals. Auf alle Fälle jage ich mein Bike morgen mal durch den Wald, der Rest klärt sich dann von selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _adr (21. März 2009)

also wenn es noch hilft;

ich bin ebenfalls 1,88 bei einer schrittlänge von ca 91cm
und fahre mein ams 100
als 20".
hab bei leichter sattelüberhöhung eine wirklich angenehme
fahrposition.
die ersten meter hatte ich ebenfalls das gefühl das rad
sei "zu klein", da ich vorher ein 22" gefahren bin,
aber nach einigen km
hat sich das eingestellt und nun...perfekt.


----------



## Magic21 (21. März 2009)

Hallo,
bin 1,86m mit Schrittlänge von 88cm.
Mein neues AMS 100 in 20'' passt perfekt und fährt sich herrlich agil gegenüber meinem alten Hardtail in 22''.
Und das Problem mit der permanent schleifenden Hayes Stroker Trail Bremse (konnte Werkstatt auch nicht schleiffrei einstellen) wird wahrscheinlich kommende Woche gelöst (mal Daumen drücken).

Gruss Magic21


----------



## Goat 12 (21. März 2009)

Wunderbar, dann sollte ich ja auch richtig liegen!
Hoffentlich klappt´s morgen früh mit der ersten Ausfahrt!


----------



## jmr-biking (22. März 2009)

Magic21 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin 1,86m mit Schrittlänge von 88cm.
> Mein neues AMS 100 in 20'' passt perfekt und fährt sich herrlich agil gegenüber meinem alten Hardtail in 22''.
> Und das Problem mit der permanent schleifenden Hayes Stroker Trail Bremse (konnte Werkstatt auch nicht schleiffrei einstellen) wird wahrscheinlich kommende Woche gelöst (mal Daumen drücken).
> ...



Kauf dir ne Avid oder Formula.  Die schleifen nicht. Hab mit meiner Hayes HFX 9 auch nur Probleme.


----------



## jmr-biking (22. März 2009)

Goat 12 schrieb:


> Wunderbar, dann sollte ich ja auch richtig liegen!
> Hoffentlich klappt´s morgen früh mit der ersten Ausfahrt!



Bin mal gespannt auf erste Fotos von deinem Bike


----------



## O.Jemineh (22. März 2009)

Gestern habe ich meinen Beitrag zur Finanzkrise geleistet und möchte mich in den Club der Cube-Besitzer einreihen.
Noch ist alles Original...mal sehen wie lang 

Sry für die bescheidene Quali, aber ich hatte nur das Handy mit.

http://www.directupload.net


----------



## Magic21 (22. März 2009)

@jmr-biking

Es soll die neue Shimano XT Bremse werden.
Bei meiner Frau lässt die sich ziemlich schnell schleiffrei einstellen und macht auch kein KLIN KLING bei 23km/h.
Aber ich stimme Dir zu. Selbst die Avid Juicy 5 an meinem alten Bike lässt sich gut einstellen, so dass es keine Geräuschbelästung während der Fahrt gibt.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## Goat 12 (22. März 2009)

@O.Jemineh
Sehr schönes Bike! Am coolsten find ich aber Deinen "Sandschaufel-Seitenständer"!

So, erste Ausfahrt ist gemacht. Leider aus Zeitmangel nur 20 km und ca. 250 Hm rauf aber die Saison hat für mich ja auch gerade erst begonnen. Bin einfach nur zufrieden. Ich habe während der Fahrt nicht einmal nachgedacht ob es die richtige Rahmengröße ist oder nicht. Für mich der Beweis das alles passt. Ich fühle mich wohl, kann Gas geben und wendig genug ist es auch. Muss allerdings in punkto Fahrtechnik noch einiges zulegen. Gott sei Dank hat mich heute bei meinen Bergauf-Schiebepassagen und den Absteigorgien bei steilen Spitzkehren keiner gesehen...
Bei meiner Formula K18 klingelte heute, anders als bei der Probefahrt beim Händler vor einer Woche, nichts. Komisch, evtl. habe ich ja Glück und es bleibt so.
Alles in allem ein voller Erfolg! Danke nochmal an alle die mir bei meinen Fragen geholfen haben! Bilder hab ich gemacht, bin aber bei PC-Geschichten sehr unbedarft und muss mich da erst mal damit beschäftigen.


----------



## Frankentaler (22. März 2009)

Heute das erste mal mit meinen AMS K 18 rausgefahren. Fährt sich wirklich super, sowohl rauf als auch runter. Die K18 bremsen sehr gut, schleifen aber vorn (noch) Mal sehen ob sich das gibt. Und gleich nach 30 km wars dann so weit der Rocket Ron vorn war platt! Ich "natürlich" nix dabei, das Rad ist ja nagelneu... Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht...


----------



## O.Jemineh (22. März 2009)

Goat 12 schrieb:


> @O.Jemineh
> Sehr schönes Bike! Am coolsten find ich aber Deinen "Sandschaufel-Seitenständer"!



Hehe...die erste Ausfahrt ging ganze 2km weit mit der Kleinen zum Spielplatz.

Aber am Nachmittag konnte ich noch eine kleine Runde von 25km drehen. Dabei musste ich doch feststellen, dass ich ganz schön eingerostet bin. Naja ein paar Jahre kein Sport gehen nicht spurlos an einem vorüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankentaler (22. März 2009)

Ach ja, mal 2 Bilder vor der ersten Ausfahrt


----------



## Burt4711 (22. März 2009)

Hi mal meins.

Das Problem mit der Reba ist erledigt. Das Ventil der Negativkammer war nicht ganz fest.


----------



## DeLocke (22. März 2009)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Hi mal meins.
> 
> Das Problem mit der Reba ist erledigt. Das Ventil der Negativkammer war nicht ganz fest.



Jep das ist öfters mal ein Problem, aber ja nicht so wild war bei mir auch so!


----------



## digital life (24. März 2009)

hi,
hab grad mal alles durchgelesen...
ich bin 186cm groß und habe schrittlänge 88cm...mein 20zoll rahmen passt perfekt.
meins ist Bj. 2008 in racing red, was mir übrigens unendlich gut gefällt. bei mir 
ist ne fox verbaut, sram x9 und die k24. alles erste sahne....
ich hab ausserdem die hinteren züge nach oben verlegt....anderer thread...
ich bin gerade am gewicht reduzieren und wenn ich endlich die exustar 25ti pedale
bekomme knack ich die 12kg-grenze. carbonlenker, thomson stütze und f99 vorbau waren schon dran. xt c-lock lr-satz von nubuk und  slr sattel 135gramm hab ich diesen winter drangebaut.
klar, 12kg ist ein ideeller wert, vor allem wenn ich über´n winter selbst 5 kg zugelegt habe, aber was solls? leider konnte ich in diesem jahr erst 2 mal richtig ausfahren.....
ach ja, wie bekommt man die lager der hinteren umlenkung am rahmen heraus?
da hat´s nämlich ein problem....schätze dass die lager defekt sind....kennt das jemand?
trotzdem ist das 100ér für mich das perfekte bike....i love it...
bilder folgen
bis dann
dieter


----------



## Dämon__ (24. März 2009)

Hier wird dir geholfen.


----------



## DeLocke (24. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab auch ein AMS Pro K18 (2008) und hätte da mal ne Frage.

Wie bekommt ihr euer Bike vorallem den Hinterbau richtig sauber. Ich wasche meins eigentlich nach jeder Tour von Hand doch gerade der Hinterbau mit seinen vielen kleinen Ritzen ist da schon sehr kompliziert.

Ich hatte schon überlegt den Hinterbau alles auseinander zu nehmen aber das kann man ja nicht nach jeder Tour mal eben so machen.

Für Ideen bin ich immer gern offen!

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## schatten (24. März 2009)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Wie bekommt ihr euer Bike vorallem den Hinterbau richtig sauber.


Gar nicht, das bleibt dreckig! 
Ok, Kette und Gabel/Federbein werden abgewischt.


----------



## digital life (25. März 2009)

hier mal was für´s herz


----------



## maybrik (27. März 2009)

Der Frühling kommt






Ich brauch keinen Winter mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (28. März 2009)

Schönes Bike! Fast so schön wie mein AMS.  Ist sogar gleiches Baujahr.
Aber über so eine Truvativ Noir muss ich auch mal nachdenken. Die sieht ja mal richtig gut an dem Bike aus.


----------



## norman68 (28. März 2009)

digital life schrieb:


> hi,
> hab grad mal alles durchgelesen...
> ich bin 186cm groß und habe schrittlänge 88cm...mein 20zoll rahmen passt perfekt.
> meins ist Bj. 2008 in racing red, was mir übrigens unendlich gut gefällt. bei mir
> ...



Wie hast du das Bike gewogen? Denn SUB 12 finde ich schon sehr wenig. Ich fahr mein AMS Pro bis auf die Kurbel komplett XTR sogar mit DC. Die Kurbel ist die neue XT und komme auf 13,5 Kg. Gabel ist die Fox Float 100 und als Dämpfer hab ich den RP23 verbaut. Laufräder sind i.M. die Felgen von DT Swiss sind die 4.2 mit XT Naben. Als Reifen ist die Kompie aus NN und RR drauf. Sattelstüze ist die Thomson Elite mit einen Selle San Marco Aspide. Die Lenkzentale ist von Syntace also auch nicht gerade aus Blei.


----------



## der_fry (28. März 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> Wie hast du das Bike gewogen? Denn SUB 12 finde ich schon sehr wenig. Ich fahr mein AMS Pro bis auf die Kurbel komplett XTR sogar mit DC. Die Kurbel ist die neue XT und komme auf 13,5 Kg. Gabel ist die Fox Float 100 und als Dämpfer hab ich den RP23 verbaut. Laufräder sind i.M. die Felgen von DT Swiss sind die 4.2 mit XT Naben. Als Reifen ist die Kompie aus NN und RR drauf. Sattelstüze ist die Thomson Elite mit einen Selle San Marco Aspide. Die Lenkzentale ist von Syntace also auch nicht gerade aus Blei.



Hm 13,5kg?

Bist du dir sicher das du richtig gewogen hast?

Also meins wiegt im Moment mit schweren Wintereifen und ergon Lenkerhörnchen 12,1 kg, mit anderen Reifen evt. Korkgriffen nen Leichtern Lenker und Vorbau und Sattel sind locker sub 11,5kg drinn und das ohne das es recht teuer wird.

Mach ma ne Teileliste vll finden wir die übeltäter

mfg


----------



## norman68 (28. März 2009)

der_fry schrieb:


> Hm 13,5kg?
> 
> Bist du dir sicher das du richtig gewogen hast?
> 
> ...



Gewogen wurde es in der Arbeit auf einer Waage die bis 20 Kg und auf 3 Stellen hinter dem Komma genau geht. Diese wird einmal im Jahr von einer Eichamt überprüft und falls es notwendig ist neu geeicht.

Teileliste:
AMS Pro 2005 20"
Gabel = Fox Float 100 RL
Dämpfer = Fox RP23
Felgen = DT Swiss 4.2
Naben = Shimano XT
Speichen = ?
Schnellspanner = XT
Schalt.- Bremseinheit = XTR (975)
Schaltwerk = XTR (970)
Umwerfer = XTR (971)
Züge und Aussenhüllen = XTR
Kurbel = XT (770) mit Innenlager
Kette = Shimano HG 93
Ritzel = Shimao M770 11-34
Pedale = XTR (970)
Vorbau = Syntace F139 
Lenker = Syntace Duraflite Alu
Steuersatz = FSA Orbit
Sattelstütze = Thomson Elite
Sattel = Selle San Marco Aspide 
Reifen = VR Nobby 2.25, HR Ralph 2.25
Schlauch = Schwalbe SV13
Felgenband = Conti
Griffe = Odi Ruffian
Tacho = Sigma BC 2006 


So das sollte es gewesen sein an Teile die mir da so Einfallen. Ich kann mir das nicht Erklären wo da 1,5 - 2 Kilo stecken sollen.


----------



## maybrik (29. März 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> Kurbel = XT (770) mit Innenlager


 
Also deine Teileliste kann sich sehen lassen und das Gewicht kann ich mir auch nicht erklären? Nur deine kurbel, hast du die gewogen? Den was ich weiss hat die *Shimano XT Kurbel FC-M770 *ein Gewicht von 860 Gramm incl.Innenlager. Ausser die 770 bedeuten was anderes.


----------



## acid-driver (29. März 2009)

die 770 ist die artikelnummer, wie du schon ganz richtig selber geschrieben hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maybrik (29. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> die 770 ist die artikelnummer, wie du schon ganz richtig selber geschrieben hast


 

Hätte ich mal richtig gelesen aber das Gewicht kann ich trotzdem nicht verstehen da ich kein xtr rangebaut habe und mein Rad trotzdem leichter ist


----------



## acid-driver (29. März 2009)

evtl ist der alte rahmen auch schwerer als die neuen?


----------



## Magic21 (29. März 2009)

So, nun bin ich rundrum zufrieden mit meinem neuen AMS 100 .
Die KLING KLING, SCHRAB SCHRAB Stroker Trail Bremse von Hayes wurde gegen das aktuelle XT-Modell von Shimano getauscht.
Backen-Scheiben-Abstand schön gross und leicht zu justieren und absolut keine Geräuschbildung. Auch nicht bei der Resonanzgeschwindigkeit von ca. 23km/h für die Schwalbe Nobby Nic.

Einfach geiles biken jetzt.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## jmr-biking (29. März 2009)

Geht doch!


----------



## Cube-E39 (29. März 2009)

ich bin auch absolut unzufrieden mit den bremsen, vorne habe ich sie eigestellt bekommen das sie reibungslos laufen... aber hinten...


----------



## digital life (30. März 2009)

@norman
ich fahre die selben felgen, die naben sind die neuen xt mit c-lock plus s-comp speichen, also das wird´s nicht sein. Schaltung ist x-9, umwerfer xt, schalthelbel sram x-9 trigger....schläuche sind xxlight 95g pro schlauch.
sattel hab ich von selle italia slr mit 135g.
vielleicht ist der 2005er rahmen einfach schwerer..
nur die waage ist eigenbau, aber mit vergleichsgewichten....falls ich diese woche dazukomme werde ich das rad mal im shop wiegen lassen.
falls ich nicht mehr unter 12kg bin mach ich dich für meine depressionen verantwortlich


----------



## Magic21 (30. März 2009)

Cube-E39 schrieb:


> ich bin auch absolut unzufrieden mit den bremsen, vorne habe ich sie eigestellt bekommen das sie reibungslos laufen... aber hinten...


 
Bei war es umgekehrt, hinten ging noch, abe vorn no way für eine gute Einstellung. Selbst der Händler hat über eine Stunde sein Glück versucht und dann aufgegeben.
Nach jeder Bremsbetätigung standen die Kolben anders - .
Jetzt mit XT rollt es einfach perfekt und der Frühling kann endlich kommen.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## _adr (30. März 2009)

hmm,
ich hab auch meine lieben probleme mit der trail.
die schleifgeräusche haben sich nach gut 150km zwar gelegt,
aber ich hab beim bremsen seltsame geräusche.
schwer zu beschreiben...
irgendwie metallisch stotternd und ich bild mir
sogar ein, dass man es ein wenig im griff spürt, bremsleistung ist aber okay. :/

hat jemand ne ahnung was das sein könnte?
hab mal gelesen, dass die standartbeläge nicht so der bringer sind...?!?

auf ne andere bremse umzusteigen erlaubt mein konto leider im moment nicht. :<


----------



## Magic21 (30. März 2009)

Dieses metallische Stöttern am Hinterrad hatte ich auch bei der Trail, bei einem bestimmten Bremsdruck.
Der Austausch der Bremse gegen das Shimano XT-Modell hat mein Händler direkt mit Cube ausgehandelt und diese haben dann auch zum Händler die neue Bremse geschickt. 
Den von mir gezahlte Aufpreis halte ich für fair, wenn ich den empfohlenen VK für ein AMS 100 CC vergleiche (komplette XT-Ausstattung). 
DANKE Cube!

Gruss Magic21


----------



## Burt4711 (30. März 2009)

Wie ist der Tausch denn gelaufen ?

Wie lange hast du die Trail denn gefahren ? Habe meine jetzt 180 Kilometer gefahren. Da ich vorher V-Brakes hatte ist das schon ok, aber ab so 24 Km/h schleift es eben. Und dieses metallische Stottern habe ich auch.

Also sag doch mal, wie lief das (gerne auch per PN).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic21 (30. März 2009)

Hallo,
die Probleme mit der Bremse traten gleich nach dem Kauf bei der ersten Ausfahrt auf (ca. 60km).
Ich habe es versucht selbst nachzustellen, aber nicht hin bekommen. Also habe ich das ganze beim Händler reklamiert, der nach einer Stunde schrauben aufgegeben hat.
Nun muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich mir eigentlich ein AMS 100 CC mit kompletter XT-Ausstattung holen wollte, da Probleme mit Scheibenbremsen im allgemeinen nicht selten sind und mich die XT am Bike meiner Frau überzeugt haben. Im Verkaufsgespräch lies ich mich aber durch die Argumente des Verkäufers dazu hinreissen, 300EUR zu sparen, da die Hayes-Bremsen lt. dessen Aussagen auch wirklich gut sind.
An diese Worte habe ich den Verkäufer erinnert und meinen Wunsch nach XT-Bremsen Nachdruck verliehen. Und nach 1,5 Wochen hatte ich dann mein Traumbike, wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte.
Guter Service von Händler und Cube.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## digital life (31. März 2009)

@norman nochmal
war heute im shop und hab 11,93kg gewogen....mit fox f100rlc und rp23...
das mit der depression ist grad nochmal gut gegangen..


----------



## Dämon__ (2. April 2009)

Hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder.


----------



## der_fry (2. April 2009)

digital life schrieb:


> @norman nochmal
> war heute im shop und hab 11,93kg gewogen....mit fox f100rlc und rp23...
> das mit der depression ist grad nochmal gut gegangen..





wat hast denn alles für Teile verbaut?


----------



## IceCube79 (2. April 2009)

So!!
Endlich......
Gestern bekommen, abends noch umgebaut ein wenig Dot gespritzt und heute nach Feierabend dann noch eingesaut


----------



## xerto (3. April 2009)

IceCube79 schrieb:


> So!!
> Endlich......
> Gestern bekommen, abends noch umgebaut ein wenig Dot gespritzt und heute nach Feierabend dann noch eingesaut




Das Bike sieht gut aus. Insbesondere die SLX Kurbeln.

Wohin haste den DOT gesprüht?


----------



## digital life (3. April 2009)

hallo ihr experten,
kann mir jemand sagen welche Ral-nr. das "racing red" von 2008 hat, oder welche übliche farbbezeichnung? Ich habe nämlich ein paar abschürfungen von der ex-zugverlegung und ein paar lackabplatzer welche ich gerne ausbessern würde.

@norman 
ich fang von vorne an.
lrs: xt c-lock naben, s-comp speichen, alu-nippel, dt 4.2 felgen, nn + rr 2,25, xt-scheiben 180/160, xx-light schläuche.... formula k24 carbon, f99 vorbau, syntace carbonlenker, sram x-9 trigger, fox f100 rlc, fox 23, xt-kurbel, exustar ti25 pedale, thomson elite stütze, selle slr 135g sattel, xt-umwerfer, X-9 schaltwerk, xt-kasette....
n-haufen zeugs...( was vergessen? )


----------



## Rapti (3. April 2009)

Mein neues AMS 100 R1 Mag

Grüsse aus der Schweiz.

Ivor


----------



## Dämon__ (3. April 2009)

Sehr schön, jetzt aber nix wie rauf auf´s Bike und immer den Teller leer essen, gell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceCube79 (3. April 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> Das Bike sieht gut aus. Insbesondere die SLX Kurbeln.
> 
> Wohin haste den DOT gesprüht?




Danke!

Gespritzt!
Na in die Bremsen.....
Der Druckpunkt war furchtbar........und brauchte noch etwas Saft 


Gruß


----------



## blackblizzard (4. April 2009)

Mein neues K18 (momenten noch mit 08/15 Pedalen)

mfg


----------



## cube xc4 (6. April 2009)

digital life schrieb:


> hallo ihr experten,
> kann mir jemand sagen welche Ral-nr. das "racing red" von 2008 hat, oder welche übliche farbbezeichnung? Ich habe nämlich ein paar abschürfungen von der ex-zugverlegung und ein paar lackabplatzer welche ich gerne ausbessern würde.


 

Würde mich auch interessieren - Hab das gleiche Mtb mit den selben Lackproblemen : haufenweise Lackabplatzer und die Schaltzüge haben mir den Lack bis aufs Alu durchgescheuert!


----------



## digital life (6. April 2009)

hab mir jetzt mal ne ral farbkarte vom baumarkt besorgt, die farbe "racing red" ist irgendwas zwischen ral 3000 ( feuerrot ) und 3020......
also die richtige war nicht dabei....


----------



## Goat 12 (10. April 2009)

So, jetzt hab ich mal ein paar Bilder gemacht. Leider miese Qualität wie ich eben erst bemerkt habe. Egal, das Bike ist ja zum fahren und nicht zum fotografieren da
Werde mich trotzdem mal bemühen bessere Bilder zu liefern. Wünsch Euch allen viel Spaß beim Biken bei diesem herrlichen Wetter!!!

Gruß, Goat


----------



## norman68 (10. April 2009)

Goat 12 schrieb:


> So, jetzt hab ich mal ein paar Bilder gemacht. Leider miese Qualität wie ich eben erst bemerkt habe. Egal, das Bike ist ja zum fahren und nicht zum fotografieren da
> Werde mich trotzdem mal bemühen bessere Bilder zu liefern. Wünsch Euch allen viel Spaß beim Biken bei diesem herrlichen Wetter!!!
> 
> Gruß, Goat




Na dann stell sie doch mal hier ein oder soll jeder in dein Album schauen. 
Das einstellen geht auch sehr einfach.
Einfach Link einfügen und dann sehen wir es alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goat 12 (10. April 2009)

Hm, okay! Werde meine PC Kenntnisse also nochmals um ein vielfaches ausbauen
Bis dann, Goat


----------



## DeLocke (11. April 2009)

So heute schöne 40km Tour mit 1200hm rund um den Schaumberg im Saarland gemacht!


----------



## d_b (17. April 2009)

Ist es eigentlich Zufall das ich bislang kein einziges AMS Pro 100 mit der aktuellen XTR-Kurbel gesehen habe? Passt die XTR-Kurbel nicht, oder nur in bestimmten Jahrgängen?

Von den 2008er HPC Rahmen habe ich hier im Forum gelesen das es wohl nicht passt. Vom AMS 125-Rahmen habe ich einige mit XTR-Kurbel gesehen.

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## acid-driver (17. April 2009)

ist wohl für das gewicht zu teuer...


----------



## Dämon__ (17. April 2009)

d_b schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich Zufall das ich bislang kein einziges AMS Pro 100 mit der aktuellen XTR-Kurbel gesehen habe? Passt die XTR-Kurbel nicht, oder nur in bestimmten Jahrgängen?
> 
> Von den 2008er HPC Rahmen habe ich hier im Forum gelesen das es wohl nicht passt. Vom AMS 125-Rahmen habe ich einige mit XTR-Kurbel gesehen.
> 
> ...



Warum soll sich jemand eine XTR dran schrauben, hier sind doch keine Gewichtsfetischisten 
und das die am HPC nicht passen sollen halte ich für ein Gerücht.


----------



## k-nipser (18. April 2009)

Hi - hier ist meins - schon einiges getauscht worden - es ist ein AMS PRO von 2007 




















Grüsse,
Uwe


----------



## Dämon__ (18. April 2009)

Was ist den das für eine Rote Schraube?
Ist nur die Schraube oder auch der Bolzen rot?


----------



## k-nipser (18. April 2009)

Hi - welche rote Schraube meinst Du?

Grüsse,
Uwe


----------



## schatten (18. April 2009)

Uwe H. schrieb:


> Hi - hier ist meins - schon einiges getauscht worden - es ist ein AMS PRO von 2007


Jetzt mußt du nur noch den Rahmen tauschen, damit er zu Laufrädern und Lenker paßt.


Uwe H. schrieb:


> Hi - welche rote Schraube meinst Du?


Ich vermute mal, er meint die Kappe am Hauptlager der Schwinge.


----------



## Dämon__ (19. April 2009)

Uwe H. schrieb:


> Hi - welche rote Schraube meinst Du?
> 
> Grüsse,
> Uwe



Die am D-Link.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k-nipser (19. April 2009)

Hi,

@Dämon
Ich geh mal davon aus das nur die Kappe rot ist - schau später vor der Tour
mal nach und sag Dir bescheid 

@schatten
Ich bin momentan noch ziemlich schwer (ca. 110kg) deswegen die EX 5.1d von DT-Swiss als LRS.

... zum Thema Rahmen - mein absoluter Traumrahmen wäre ein Liteville 301  - aber leider sehr
teuer - das Stereo gefällt mir auch super - obwohl ich sehr zufrieden mit meinem AMS PRO 100 bin 

Grüsse,
Uwe


----------



## schatten (19. April 2009)

Uwe H. schrieb:


> ... zum Thema Rahmen - mein absoluter Traumrahmen wäre ein Liteville 301  - aber leider sehr teuer -



Ja, das 301 kann was.  Da würde auch der Laufradsatz gut passen.


----------



## k-nipser (19. April 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Die am D-Link.



Hi, so - es sind "nur" die beiden Aluscheiben links und rechts rot.

Grüsse,
Uwe


----------



## Dämon__ (19. April 2009)

Uwe H. schrieb:


> Hi, so - es sind "nur" die beiden Aluscheiben links und rechts rot.
> 
> Grüsse,
> Uwe



War das so Original bei dir? So habe ich das nämlich noch gar nicht gesehen


----------



## k-nipser (20. April 2009)

Hi, ja bei dem AMS PRO von 2007 war das von Haus aus so. 

Grüsse,
Uwe


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (20. April 2009)

Beim 2009'er sind sie auch rot.


----------



## 8november2002 (21. April 2009)

Kurze Frage: Bei meinem 2009er AMS 100 knackt es hinten, immer genau ein mal beim in die Pedale treten, nachdem ich hinten gebremst habe. Dann ist ruhe, erst wenn ich noch mal hinten bremse knackt es erneut beim pedalieren genau ein mal. Die Lager sind alle fest. Was kann das sein?


----------



## husi (21. April 2009)

8november2002 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Bei meinem 2009er AMS 100 knackt es hinten, immer genau ein mal beim in die Pedale treten, nachdem ich hinten gebremst habe. Dann ist ruhe, erst wenn ich noch mal hinten bremse knackt es erneut beim pedalieren genau ein mal. Die Lager sind alle fest. Was kann das sein?



ich würd mal alle Lager einfetten. ...an meinem ams hpc hats auch ganz wild rumgeknackt. ..nachdem alle lager bissel fett hatten war nichts mehr zu hören.


----------



## Biker3 (25. April 2009)

Hier mein Hobel, er wird artgerecht gehalten . Mal sehen wann mein Hinterbau zerbröselt und/ oder der Rahmen bricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frozenDaiquiri (15. Mai 2009)

kann mir einer sagen, ob die cube ams-rahmen gleich sind? also z.b. ams 100 vs. 125. hintergrund: ich möchte mir nen einzelnen rahmen zulegen und den auf am aufbauen. wär es also möglich nen ams 100 rahmen zu nehmen und mit ner 140mm gabel zu kombinieren. oder ist die geo dann kaputt?


----------



## acid-driver (15. Mai 2009)

der rahmen ist nach dem federweg benannt. 

der 100er hat 100mm federweg. der 125er hat 125 federweg. der ganz neue hat allerdings 130. 

würde an deiner stelle nach einem ams 125 oder stereo-rahmen ausschau halten.

letzteres gibts gerade günstig bei H&S.


----------



## frozenDaiquiri (15. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> der rahmen ist nach dem federweg benannt.
> 
> der 100er hat 100mm federweg. der 125er hat 125 federweg. der ganz neue hat allerdings 130.



also ist der rahmen der gleiche? man könnte also ne 140er talas in nen ams 100 bauen und es gäbe keinen unterschied zum ams 125? bei h&s gibts z.b nur nen ams 100 rahmen


----------



## acid-driver (15. Mai 2009)

ähm nein?

der eine rahmen hat 100mm der andere 125mm.


----------



## sun30 (15. Mai 2009)

Außerdem ist doch bei den Rahmen der Dämpfer dabei. Die haben natürlich auch unterschiedliche Federwege.


----------



## frozenDaiquiri (15. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist doch bei den Rahmen der Dämpfer dabei. Die haben natürlich auch unterschiedliche Federwege.



muss nicht sein...http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a13833/ams-pro-100-rahmen-red-white.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (15. Mai 2009)

Andere Wippe 
andere Dämperaufnahme
Du kannst den 100er Rahmen nicht zu einem 125er machen


----------



## frozenDaiquiri (15. Mai 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> Andere Wippe
> andere Dämperaufnahme
> Du kannst den 100er Rahmen nicht zu einem 125er machen



ok, das wollte ich hören (oder auch nicht  ) thx


----------



## IceCube79 (16. Mai 2009)

So, mal wieder was zum anschauen....


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (16. Mai 2009)

Zudem hat das AMS 100 einen 165mm Dämpfer, das AMS 125 hat einen 200mm Dämpfer. Ein einfacher Wippentausch fällt daher auch aus.


----------



## norman68 (16. Mai 2009)

Mein 2005 AMS Pro schaut aktuell so aus


----------



## Max-und-Moriz (16. Mai 2009)

hilfe, die gelben griffe gehören da aber gar nicht hin...


----------



## norman68 (17. Mai 2009)

Max-und-Moriz schrieb:


> hilfe, die gelben griffe gehören da aber gar nicht hin...



Sind nicht Gelb sondern Gold  Bei dir gehören sie nicht hin bei mir schon und jetzt?


----------



## Cuberia (17. Mai 2009)

Nochmal mein AMS 2004...ist aber bis auf den Rahmen nicht mehr viel 2004 dran.


----------



## xerto (11. Juni 2009)

He wo sind die Cube AMS 100erFahrer? 

Alle in den Alpen, oder in der Pfalz?


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Juni 2009)

Nein, umgestiegen auf Rotwild.  Mein R.GT2 läuft super und bekommt bald Nachwuchs in Form eines R.C1 FS als Customaufbau.
Mein AMS Pro hat eine verdiente Sommerpause. Kommt erst wieder im Herbst/Winter zum Einsatz. Dann aber auch mit neuen Teilen. Es wird nicht vernachlässigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max-und-Moriz (11. Juni 2009)

Nein, im Erzgebirge gibt es ganz viele von denen... ;-)


----------



## der_fry (11. Juni 2009)

Na dann will ich doch mal. Hier meine letzten Bilder. Abschiedsbilder.











So der Rahmen ist momentan in der Bucht falls jemand Interesse hat.

Ich wünsch den neuen Besitzer jetzt schon mal viel Spaß


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Juni 2009)

Na ja, noch gut 2 Tage, da geht bestimmt noch was.


----------



## der_fry (13. Juni 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Na ja, noch gut 2 Tage, da geht bestimmt noch was.



wenn ich mir gerade die Gebote anschaue bin ich mir nicht so recht sicher ob die wissen das sie nur auf den Rahmen bieten...


----------



## Karl der Grosse (13. Juni 2009)

Hi Cuberia,
wie ich gesehen habe, hast du die 2009er Shimano XT WH-M 775 Laufräder an deinem Cube. Da ich mich auch  für die interessiere, möchte ich wissen, wie steif die sind und ob du den Kauf evtl. bereust? Außerdem hört man von den Vorgängermodellen einige Freilaufprobleme, kannst du dies bestätigen? Gab es sonst bis jetzt Probleme?

Danke, Gruß Karl


----------



## k-nipser (14. Juni 2009)

am Walchensee --> Schutzbleche mussten sein  Wetter war sehr durchwachsen


----------



## xerto (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo Cube AMS  Fahrer,

gehe momentan mit folgender Überlegung schwanger:

Am Wochenende fahre ich in München 24 Stundenrennen.

Ich besitze ein HT Cube Race und ein Cube AMS 100 CC, was ja auch ein Race ist. 

Mit welchen von beiden soll ich in München starten? 

Das HT ist ein bischen leichter. Bei vergleichbaren Touren ist der Schnittunterschied inzwischen im Bereich 0,2 Km in der Stunde.

Rechtfertigt das die Entscheidung?


Vielleicht habt Ihr noch ne Idee an die ich noch nicht dachte.


----------



## norman68 (15. Juni 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> Hallo Cube AMS  Fahrer,
> 
> gehe momentan mit folgender Überlegung schwanger:
> 
> ...




Mit was für einem Bike fährst du länger entspannt und ohne Probleme? 
Das nimmst du dann.


----------



## xerto (15. Juni 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> Mit was für einem Bike fährst du länger entspannt und ohne Probleme?
> Das nimmst du dann.



Auch das gilt im Grunde für beide..

Ansonsten sicherlich ein weißer Rat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (16. Juni 2009)

Also ich würde mich auf der Langstrecke für das AMS entscheiden wenn der Gewichtsunterschied nicht zu groß ist. Es fährt sich etwas entspannter, es kommt aber auch auf das Gelände an, wenn es nur Waldautobahnen sind nimm das HT.


----------



## oneoone (9. Juli 2009)

Hi,
ich habe mir einen Cube AMS Pro Rahmen besorgt und möchte ihn mir nun aufbauen. Bin bei der Suche nach eine Gabel auf die Suntour Axon gestoßen. Weiß jemand ob man sie in den Rahmen einbauen kann ? Finde das Gewicht von 1,6Kg und den Preis sehr nett : ) 

mal schauen was ihr mir sagen könnt. ach ja .. ich habe den Schwarzweißen Rahmen aus der Comp linie und suche was schickes für Vorne : )


----------



## oneoone (23. Juli 2009)

Fahren alle nur noch die 125ger Variante ??? schade das Thread hier anscheinend tot ist.


----------



## _adr (23. Juli 2009)

naja, wo du recht hast.
mein wunderschönes 09er mit neuer
Lenkeinheit.


----------



## Zettolero (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

ist hier noch was los? Na ja, auf jeden Fall wollte ich mich erstmal recht herzlich bedanken. Ich bin nun schon seit längerer Zeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rad. Nun liegt das Cube AMS 100 K18 klar vorne, und ich will mich auch in den nächsten Tagen final entscheiden. Und bedanken will ich mich, da ich sehr viel in sehr vielen Threads gelesen habe, und mir die Infos enorm bei der Entscheidungsfindung geholfen haben. 
Nun habe ich noch zwei kleinere Fargen. Die erste betrifft den Lack bzw. das Eloxat. Gefallen tut mir die Rot/Weiße Lackierung eigentlich besser als das Schwarze Eloxat. Nur habe ich bei der Lackierung nun schon ein paar Mal von Lackplatzern gelesen. Ist die Qualität der eloxierten Rahmen so viel besser, oder kann ich auch bedenkenlos den schöneren lackierten Rahmen nehmen. 
Zweitens noch eine Frage zu den Reifen. Standardmäßig ist eine Kombi von Ralph und Ron drauf. Ich habe gesehen (bei den Bildern), dass die meisten NN fahren oder zumindest vorne einen NN haben. Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit der Ralph/Ron Kombi, oder soll ich mir gleich einen NN von meinem Händler aufziehen lassen? Bin so denke ich wie viele 70% im Wald und 30% Gebirge/Trails unterwegs. 

Sind sicherlich keine kaufentscheidende Fragen, und wurden auch schon ein paar Mal wo anders behandelt, wollte nur mal von AMS 100 Fahrern ihre Meinung hören. 

Grüße

Dominik


----------



## acid-driver (30. Juli 2009)

hi,

mit der zeit werden alle schwalbe-reifen etwas schlechter, von daher würde ich die verbauten runterfahren und irgendwann auch maxxis oder conti wechseln.

gripmäßig nehmen sich nobby und ron nicht viel, wie ich finde. 



dass die elox-rahmen haltbarer sind als lackierte liegt am verfahren der farbgebung. 

lack kann halt abplatzen, eloxal nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goat 12 (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Ich bin mit Ron und Ralph nicht ganz glücklich. Schnell sind sie schon aber nicht so griffig. Hätte zwei Nobby Nic genommen wenn die beiden hinüber sind. Wenn die NN sich aber mit R&R nix nehmen muss ich mir auch was neues überlegen.

Zum Lack kann ich mangels Erfahrung leider nix sagen.

Gruß, Goat


----------



## blackblizzard (31. Juli 2009)

Was ist eigentlich die maximale Reifenbreite beim AMS Pro (mit Sunringle Felgen)??

mfg


----------



## acid-driver (31. Juli 2009)

2.25"


----------



## zarea (2. August 2009)

Hallo,

 hab da mal `ne Frage:
Ist das AMS100 eigentlich auch für leichte Trails geeignet?
Ich frage, weil mein Händler hat das AMS comp zu stehen und es gefällt mir ganz gut, zumal es ja nicht bestellt werden müsste.
Ich meine, normaler Weise fahre ich ja mehr im welligen Flachland. Meck-Pomm halt, da gibt es nicht sooo viele Gebirge.
Aber ab und zu komme ich doch mal in die Berge und nun frage ich mich
, ob es dann unfahrbar ist? Wegen Federweg oder den Schweissnähten. Das es kein Downhill-Rad ist, ist mir schon klar. Ich muss da auch nicht mit 50 runter hacken. 

Vielleicht habt Ihr da Erfahrungen.


----------



## acid-driver (2. August 2009)

klar kannst du damit trails fahren. du kannst auch mit einem hardtail trails fahren.

ist halt nur die frage wie komfortabel


----------



## jmr-biking (3. August 2009)

Klar kannst du mit dem AMS Trails in den Alpen fahren. Besitze ein AMS Pro von 2006. Mit ihm war ich auch schon in den Alpen im Vinschgau. Trails der Kategorie S1 - S3 macht das AMS locker mit.

Latsch, Vinschgau 2008:


----------



## oneoone (4. August 2009)

Wie leicht bekommt, man das AMS den ungefähr, sagen wir mal mit "normalen" Aufwand ??


----------



## jmr-biking (4. August 2009)

Mit "normalem" Aufwand bekommt man nichts leicht. Das AMS Pro wiegt laut Herstellerangaben je nach Austattung zwischen 11 und 12,5 kg. Das leichtestes AMS HPC 10,3 kg. Und die Gewichte sind bei Größe M und immer etwas na ja "gut gemeint".
Das AMS Comp ist mit 12,4 kg da schon vergleichsweise schwer.
Die gut ausgestatteten AMS Pro`s haben teilweise schon Carbon dran. Die noch leichter zu machen mit XTR-Komponenten und leichtem LRS usw. wird teuer. 

Also Leichtbau ist kein "normaler" Aufwand.


----------



## bronks (4. August 2009)

oneoone schrieb:


> Wie leicht bekommt, man das AMS den ungefähr, sagen wir mal mit "normalen" Aufwand ??


Exakt 9,699 KG mit der preiswerten Konfiguration, welche in der Bike 11/2007 gezeigt wird. Hab das Heftl zufällig in Griffnähe gehabt.


----------



## oneoone (4. August 2009)

Kannst du mir dazu ein paar Infos geben, bitte .. da ich leider die Ausgabe nicht greifbar habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (4. August 2009)

oneoone schrieb:


> Kannst du mir dazu ein paar Infos geben, bitte .. da ich leider die Ausgabe nicht greifbar habe


Lustigerweise habe ich gerade einen Link mit Teileliste gefunden: http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=1284

Gegoogelt habe ich nach: 9,699 Cube


----------



## oneoone (4. August 2009)

öhm ... naja .. sind schon teilweise sehr exklusive parts drauf : ) hehe


----------



## Dämon__ (4. August 2009)

und vor allem nicht für alle Gewichtsklassen


----------



## Ryo (4. August 2009)

Mir macht meine K24 mal wieder Sorgen ....
Habe gestern ne recht ordentliche Tour gemacht und die Schönheit wurde dementsprechend beansprucht. Auf der Heimfahrt hab ich dann festgestellt, dass meine vordere Bremse massive Vibrationen verursacht. Sobald ich sie bei gesteigertem Tempo (sagen wir 30+) betätige habe ich am Vorderrad sozusagen einen "ABS" Effekt, Vorderrad ruckelt wie die Sau und Bremse+Gabel vibrieren dermaßen... Einer ne Idee was das sein könnte? 
(Normal ists jedenfalls nicht, bis gestern wars noch nicht da und bin vorher extra nochmal ne Runde um den Block und das Problem besteht noch immer )


----------



## jmr-biking (4. August 2009)

oneoone schrieb:


> öhm ... naja .. sind schon teilweise sehr exklusive parts drauf : ) hehe



Sag ich doch. Mit nem 08/15 Alu-Lenker und LRS für 119 Euro bei Ebay mit ner XT-Nabe klappts nicht mit dem Leichtbau. 

Aber das getunte AMS von der Bike war schon geil.


----------



## acid-driver (4. August 2009)

also ne marta hab ich zufällig hier liegen, die weg muss 


mit gebrauchten teilen ist leichtbau finanzierbar...


----------



## Flatsche (6. August 2009)

Warum heißt das Bike bei Cube auf der Internetseite AMS Pro und aufm Rahmen steht dann Cube AMS 100 ???
Ich überleg mir ja ob ich die XT version mir zulege ... nur ein bisschen günsiger sollte die sein sagt zumindest mein Geldbeutel - iwelche Geheimtipps um günstig an eins ran zu kommen ??
Wie ist das mit dem Lenker ? Manche haben sich ja so einen flachen mit Barends eingebaut, werde ich vermutl. auch machen da ich Barends einfach super finde !!

Ich hab ja jetzt nicht den ganzen THread gelesen sondern nur Seite eins, da gings um Winter und Sommerreifen: Kann man sich einfach 2 Laufradsätze zulegen und die dann wechseln ? Ist das sinnvoll. Brauch ich dann 4 Bremsscheiben ?!

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten !!
Ferdinand


----------



## biker1967 (6. August 2009)

Ich würde dir das AMS CC empfehlen. Hat eine komplette XT-Austattung drauf. Ist halt weiß lackiert.

Ja, bei 2 Laufradsätzen benötigt man 4 Bremsscheiben damit man nicht jedesmal ummontieren muss bevor man die Laufräder wechselt.


----------



## Ryo (7. August 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> also ne marta hab ich zufällig hier liegen, die weg muss
> 
> 
> mit gebrauchten teilen ist leichtbau finanzierbar...



wärs die rote-weiße, sofort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oneoone (12. August 2009)

So der Vorabstand meines AMS 





getuned wird nun langsam, so wie es paßt.

Das Rad macht aber eine Menge Spaß, und der Hinterbau ist schön ruhig...


----------



## trek 6500 (13. August 2009)

..mal wieder meins - war schon  länger nicht mehr drin ..:_)))


----------



## Topper (13. August 2009)

ich bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer eines Cube AMS pro (CC)............der einzige Schwachpunkt scheinen die Alex Felgen zu sein.Gibt es da Erfahrungen?


----------



## avant (14. August 2009)

Sodele, nachdem mein Race-AMS mittlerweile ein paar Optimierungsrunden erfahren hat - hier mal der "vorläufig entgültige" Stand:




Aktuell pendelt sich die Waage bei 10.6 kg ein - man merkt einfach. daß der AMS 100 Pro Rahmen leider recht schwer ist.
In der der aktuellen Konfiguration ist das Bike super ausbalanciert und auf den Trails sehr schnell. Den DT Swiss Carbon Dämpfer kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen, denn er harmoniert sehr schön mit dem AMS Hinterbau.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## aMUSEd (14. August 2009)

Topper schrieb:


> ich bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer eines Cube AMS pro (CC)............der einzige Schwachpunkt scheinen die Alex Felgen zu sein.Gibt es da Erfahrungen?



Gratulation, habe an meinem AMS CC 2009 auch die Alex Felgen dran und fahre sie nun mit Conti Sport Contact in der Stadt und fürs Gelände habe ich XT Naben und Mavic XC717 und kann sie wärmstens empfehlen!!


----------



## digital life (15. August 2009)

@avant,
sehr schönes teil, endlich mal einer ohne die übliche schwalbe bereifung....
ist das hinten auch der race king? sind das tune-naben?
was ist das für ne kurbel und....
benutzt du das u-turn-teil? ( stellst du da während der fahrt dran rum? )
mfg
dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (15. August 2009)

Zu den Alex Felgen: Auf der Startseite von Ghost-Bikes wird auf einen Rückruf der Alex Felgen hingewiesen. Vllt solltet ihr mal nachhören ob da eure Bikes auch betroffen sind. Ich glaube so ein Felgenschaden oder sogar Bruch kann sehr schmerzhaft enden...

Mfg


----------



## Bergaufbremse (16. August 2009)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen ob in mein 2006 ams 100 pro eine sattelstütze mit 31,6 mm passt oder fährt von euch einer diese Kombi schon?????

Zur Zeit ist da noch die orginale drin aber die scheint ein wenig klein zu sein.

mfg Bremse


----------



## avant (16. August 2009)

digital life schrieb:


> sehr schönes teil, endlich mal einer ohne die übliche schwalbe bereifung....


Merci Dieter - ich werde mit den "Testsiegern" einfach nicht warm 


> ist das hinten auch der race king?


Von den Maxxis Aspen bin ich recht angetan - ordentlich Grip, ein sauberes und schnelles Abrollen, sicher und dabei für mein Empfinden sehr komfortabel (für 2.1'er Reifen). Für mich eine tolle Alternative zum RaceKing am Heck.
Eigentlich hatte ich seit einigen Wochen den Monorail am HR, für den Pfälzerwald Marathon brauchte ich jedoch mehr Sicherheit am HR und habe wieder auf den Aspen zurückgewechselt.


> sind das tune-naben?


Leider nein - es sind die N-light von Actionsports. Auch der Vorgänger, die N75 haben bei mir einen sehr guten Job gemacht und sind eine der wenigen Teile, die ohne Probleme einfach nur funktionieren ...


> was ist das für ne kurbel und....


Als Kurbel habe ich eine Aerozine SL im Einsatz - für den Preis ein top Gewicht bei recht guter Schaltquali.


> benutzt du das u-turn-teil? ( stellst du da während der fahrt dran rum? )


Ganz ehrlich - nein. Ich stelle es *vor* meinen Touren ein: "flache" Races 85mm, mäßig steile Berge 105mm und für extremeTouren 115mm. Wobei ich schon seit langem die 115mm nicht mehr verwendet habe - 105mm sind am 100'er AMS einfach genial.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Topper (16. August 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> Zu den Alex Felgen: Auf der Startseite von Ghost-Bikes wird auf einen Rückruf der Alex Felgen hingewiesen. Vllt solltet ihr mal nachhören ob da eure Bikes auch betroffen sind. Ich glaube so ein Felgenschaden oder sogar Bruch kann sehr schmerzhaft enden...
> 
> Mfg



ich hab Gott sei Dank andere drauf


----------



## norman68 (16. August 2009)

Bergaufbremse schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen ob in mein 2006 ams 100 pro eine sattelstütze mit 31,6 mm passt oder fährt von euch einer diese Kombi schon?????
> 
> ...



Kann muss aber nicht. Bei meinem (2005) ist eine 31,4 verbaut eine 31,6 passt ohne aufreiben also nicht rein. Ein Bekannter der ein 2004er fuhr hatte ein 31,6 von Hause aus verbaut.


----------



## Ryo (18. August 2009)

Bei mir hats einfach den Grund, dass das neue Bike vor der Tür steht. 
Ich finde das Racing Red aus 2008 mit abstand das schönste AMS Pro, das 09er Blau bzw die 09er Racing Red Version gefallen mir nicht annährend so gut.


----------



## Huugo (18. August 2009)

hi,
habe vor mir die Schwalbe Stinktierreifen auf mein neues AMS zu ziehen. 
Ich weiß, dass die Dinger ja Geschmacksache sind, aber ich find die Teile echt klasse. 
Allerdings hab ich hier in nem anderen Beitrag gelesen, dass diese die Fahreigenschaften negativ beeinflussen. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen warum?
Gibts da irgendwelche Erfahrungen ?


----------



## Topper (19. August 2009)

Huugo schrieb:


> hi,
> habe vor mir die Schwalbe Stinktierreifen auf mein neues AMS zu ziehen.
> Ich weiß, dass die Dinger ja Geschmacksache sind, aber ich find die Teile echt klasse.
> Allerdings hab ich hier in nem anderen Beitrag gelesen, dass diese die Fahreigenschaften negativ beeinflussen. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen warum?
> Gibts da irgendwelche Erfahrungen ?



Stinktierreifen?


----------



## dirkbalzer (19. August 2009)

Topper schrieb:


> Stinktierreifen?



Die mit dem Weißem Rand rechts und links
= blattgefahrene Stinktier Optik


----------



## acid-driver (19. August 2009)

die mit den weißen streifen. der übliche schwalbe-mist halt 

edit: zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greatwhite (19. August 2009)

Huugo schrieb:


> hi,
> habe vor mir die Schwalbe Stinktierreifen auf mein neues AMS zu ziehen.
> Ich weiß, dass die Dinger ja Geschmacksache sind, aber ich find die Teile echt klasse.
> Allerdings hab ich hier in nem anderen Beitrag gelesen, dass diese die Fahreigenschaften negativ beeinflussen. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen warum?
> Gibts da irgendwelche Erfahrungen ?



Da es sich um schön fette Farbstreifen handelt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das die Haftung insbesondere auf der Straße in entsprechender Schräglage unbeeinflusst bleibt.
Andererseits sollte man denken, dass ein Premiumhersteller wie Schwalbe weiß was er tut 
Rein optisch hat die Sache nach meinem Geschmack schon was.
Der absolute Hammer ist der Nobby mit roten Streifen auf einem schwarz-rotem AMS 125


----------



## Huugo (19. August 2009)

ja die schwarzen mit den weißen streifen auf den seiten. Die, die beim AMS Pro R1 MAg standart sind...


----------



## schatten (19. August 2009)

greatwhite schrieb:


> ein Premiumhersteller wie Schwalbe


----------



## FWck (21. August 2009)

Ich hab' mal einige Fragen zum AMS Comp:

Das Rad hat ja hinten 100mm Federweg, reicht dies um auch mal ordentliche Trails zu fahren oder schlÃ¤gt da der DÃ¤mpfer leicht durch? Ich fahre im Moment ein Acid (also Hardtail) und natÃ¼rlich schafft dann das Comp diese Trails auch, aber wenn dabei der DÃ¤mpfer dauerhaft Ã¼berlastet ist, macht das ja vermutlich auch keinen SpaÃ...

Und taugt der Manitou-DÃ¤mpfer auch was?

Dann noch zum Preis: Ich glaube 1.499,-â¬ ist die UVP. Wie viel geht denn da grad in den Herbst rein oder was wÃ¤re ein guter (realistischer) Preis?
Und lohnt sich der Aufpreis zum XMS oder sollte man eigentlich direkt auf der anderen Seite ein AMS 125 nehmen (was dann aber wieder ein gutes StÃ¼ck teurer ist)?

Ich danke schon mal im vorraus fÃ¼r Antworten! 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## _adr (21. August 2009)

also ich hab das 09er Comp und bin sehr
zufrieden mit dem Ding. Ich fahr den Dämpfer glaub ich recht
weich und wieg ein paar Kilo und hab ihn noch nie zum Durchschlagen
gebracht. Ich muss sagen, ich bin jetzt nicht wirklich ne Trailsau, aber den ein
oder anderen Hopser musste er schon einstecken und hat dann aber auch
alles prima geschluckt.
Zum Preis; in Bonn bei H&S hab ich's vor kurzem für 1200 gesehen...da geht also
noch einiges. 

Einzig bei den Bremsen würde ich Abstriche machen,
die Strocker Trail sind nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Sie sind recht laut und schleifen ein wenig. Bin vorher ne 2003er Magura Julie gefahren und die war besser...:/


----------



## FWck (21. August 2009)

Okay, danke fÃ¼r die erste Antwort! 

Das Gewicht ist bei mir nicht das Problem (ich bin sehr leicht, von daher mÃ¼sste ich mir sehr wenig Druck fahren), aber er sollte schon etwas aushalten, was halt auf hÃ¤rteren Trails so ansteht. Ich hatte nur bedenken, da das Bike ja wirklich als Marathon- und Tourenbike ausgelegt ist.

Noch eine Frage dazu: LÃ¤sst dich der DÃ¤mpfer sperren oder zumindest sehr hart stellen?

Das mit den Bremsen stellt fÃ¼r mich erst mal kein Problem dar: Ich hab' zur Zeit am Acid die Hayes Strocker Ryde Bremsen dran, von daher noch mal eine Klasse 'kleiner' und bin mit denen eigentlich zufrieden. (Ich komm' halt von keinem so hohem Level)

1.200,- wÃ¤ren schon ok, sind dann ja immerhin 300,-â¬ Nachlass, vllt geht ja wirklich zum Ende der Saison sogar noch mal ein wenig mehr...

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Dämon__ (21. August 2009)

Also beim richtigen Setup kannst du alles runter-prügeln
und der Dämpfer lässt sich auch Sperren was aber überhaupt nicht notwendig ist.


----------



## Schabo Marc (21. August 2009)

Hi,
Ich habe mir am Mittwoch das AMS 100 xt in rot-weiß gekauft und habe nach circa. 30 km festgestellt dass wenn ich die Gabel sperre kein Unterschied bemerkbar ist. Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## schatten (21. August 2009)

Schabo Marc schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe mir am Mittwoch das AMS 100 xt in rot-weiß gekauft und habe nach circa. 30 km festgestellt dass wenn ich die Gabel sperre kein Unterschied bemerkbar ist. Woran könnte das liegen?



Daß das Floodgate ganz offen ist. Einfach mal die Anleitung zur Gabel lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberider2812 (24. August 2009)

Hi,

bin zwar ein bisserl spät hier eingestiegen, aber ich fahre auch ein AMS 100 

Ist aus dem Jahre 2006, K8, also komplett XT und die Louise FR. Rock Shox-Dämpfer und Gabel!





Hier auf dem Bild sieht man schon die nachgerüstete neue XT-Kurbel, das XT-Shadow-Schaltwerk. Außerdem gabs noch die SRAM-Kassette mit dem roten Spider!

Bin mit meinem Radl super zufrieden, fahre damit MTB-Marathons wie auch normale Touren...bis jetzt hält alles und ich würde es jederzeit wieder kaufen!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Dämon__ (24. August 2009)

Hast du den Dämpfer extra so gedreht oder war der schon immer so?


----------



## bronks (24. August 2009)

Cuberider2812 schrieb:


> ... nachgerüstete neue XT-Kurbel ...


Wow! Die Kurbel macht einen langen Eindruck. Ist das eine 180er?


----------



## xerto (24. August 2009)

Cuberider2812 schrieb:


> Hi,



Ein wunderschönes Bike... 

Mir gefallen die 2006 Modelle eh besser als die neueren.


----------



## Cuberider2812 (25. August 2009)

Guten Morgen...

Huch, soviele Fragen bin ich nicht auf meine Antworten gewöhnt... 

@ Dämon: Nee, der Dämpfer war schon immer so verbaut...hatte auch noch nie ein Augenmerk bei anderen AMS darauf, wie dort der Dämpfer verbaut ist.

@ bronks: Puh...ich glaube das ist ne 175er...

@ xerto: Ja, Black is beautiful...aber ich hab am Sonntag beim Rennen in Biebergemünd wieder das AMS HPC Team gesehen...ach...da komm ich schon ins schwärmen...auch die roten sind von der Farbe her klasse!


----------



## Topper (26. August 2009)

so jetzt hab ich auch ein Pic von meinem neuen Freund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schewisch (29. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kleines Update nach einem Kettenstrebenriss habe ich einen 2009 Hinterbau an einem 2008 Rahmen. Darum nun auch hinten 180mm Bremsscheibe verbaut. 

schewisch


----------



## Flatsche (31. August 2009)

ist die shimano xt bremse die ja in der serie verbaut wird gut ?


----------



## pinocchi0 (31. August 2009)

ja ist gut, die k18 ist auch gut, the one ist toller die magura sowieso, das einzige wovon ich persönlich nicht so überzeugt bin ist die hayes stroker serie. obwohl ich bisher auch nur sehr sehr griffige gefahren bin, bis auf eine ausnahme, die war echt derbe danaben.


----------



## Huugo (1. September 2009)

also die XT Bremse ist allererste Sahne. Hab das K18 Probe gefahren, war OK. Das XT hingegen hab ich nach ausführlicher Beratung hier im Forum gekauft und bereue keinen einzigen Cent!!! Keinerlei Quitschen und Schleifen wie bei der K18. Exakter Druckpunkt und Dosierbarkeit der Bremse, einfach nur zu empfehlen!
Und wo wir gerade dabei sind, 5 Tage alt, 300km und 4500Hm aufm Buckel  Das Teil macht einfach nur süchtig


----------



## trek 6500 (7. September 2009)

...benötige dringend für mein ams eine ungekröpfte !!!! stütze in 31,4 !! die ritchey , die drin war . taugt mir nicht . finde leider nix erschwingliches . was habt ihr für welche dran - und ; hat ev. noch jemand eine gerade stütze , die er verkaufen möchte ??????? danke !!  eilt , lg , k.


----------



## oneoone (8. September 2009)

Hast du schon mal nach einer XLC geschaut, ist günstig und leicht .. 
Ich hab eine 400ter und die liegt bei 2xx gramm.


----------



## jmr-biking (8. September 2009)

Es ist soweit. Nach langem Überlegen habe ich entschieden, dass ich mein Cube AMS Pro verkaufe. Ich muß Platz machen. Aber wahrscheinlich wird es auch wieder ein neues Cube geben. Da gibt es ein paar schöne 2010er Modelle.





Link hier zum mtb-news-Ebay-Flohmarkt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=420731

Link direkt zu Ebay: http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-AMS-Pro-Bj-...äder?hash=item35a3761ee5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## trek 6500 (8. September 2009)

@oneone : ..leider nix in 31,4 zu ergattern ...in allen shops nur in 31,6 ....


----------



## greatwhite (8. September 2009)

@Huugo:
Wo hast Du denn Dein AMS gekauft? Kannst Du einen Cube Händler in der Nähe (KA-RA-BAD) empfehlen?


----------



## Schnuppel (9. September 2009)

Hallö,

hier meiner einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (9. September 2009)

Schnuppel schrieb:


> ...


Schlimm! Einfach nur Schlimm! Bei 90% aller AMS ist die Sattelstütze kurz vorm Limit rausgezogen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. September 2009)

bronks schrieb:


> Schlimm! Einfach nur Schlimm!


Bezieht sich das "schlimm" auf die Ästhetik oder auf die Mechanik? Wenn letzteres bitte erläutern: Belastungsprofil respektive die Festigkeitsberechnung der Sattelstütze und des Sattelrohres würde mich interessieren 


bronks schrieb:


> Bei 90% aller AMS ist die Sattelstütze kurz vorm Limit rausgezogen.


Kurz vorm Limit? Dann ist ja alles im grünen (Belastungs-) Bereich! Also doch die Ästhetik....
LG, G-K-R


----------



## bronks (9. September 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ... Belastungsprofil respektive die Festigkeitsberechnung der Sattelstütze und des Sattelrohres würde mich interessieren  ....


Ganz einfach: Schau bei Ebay und in den Gebrauchtmärkten, wieviele AMS mit gebrochenem Sitzrohr verkauft werden. Ich war entsetzt.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. September 2009)

bronks schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Schau bei Ebay und in den Gebrauchtmärkten, wieviele AMS mit gebrochenem Sitzrohr verkauft werden. Ich war entsetzt.


Diese Einschätzung kann ich nicht bestätigen; man beachte die Stückzahl des AMS (Volumenmodell) in Relation zu den Rahmenbruchfällen.
Einzig Cube könnte objektive Zahlen nennen; von Kaffeesatzleserei halte ich persönlich nix
Deinen Quasi-Hinweis auf ausreichende Versenktiefe des Sattelrohres zu achten finde ich gut
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Schnuppel (9. September 2009)

Ein Glück dass die Sattelstütze beschriftet ist und ganz fett *Limit* draufsteht. Aber trotzdem danke für den nützlichen Hinweis!

Biba


----------



## Huugo (9. September 2009)

@ greatwhite
hab meines beim Killer-Rad in KA-Maximiliansau gekauft. www.killer-rad.de
also ich bin echt zufrieden mit dem, hab auch schon mein Rennrad dort gekauft und bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme, im Gegenteil, da gibts sogar immer noch ein wenig Nachlass, man muss nur mit den Leuten reden...


----------



## trek 6500 (9. September 2009)

..mal wieder mein s....   ab sonntag darf es sich inder pfalz austoben !!! ))


----------



## xerto (24. September 2009)

Si viel AMS 100 Kaufberatung Threads im September.

Und so viele verkaufte Bikes.

Wir sind neugierig: 

Stellt sie rein Eure 100er


----------



## kinschman (3. Oktober 2009)

da es hier den ein oder anderen vielleicht auch interessiert ??!!

klick mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappenkarl (21. Oktober 2009)

Hier nun mein AMS 100.


----------



## Flatsche (21. Oktober 2009)

Klappenkarl schrieb:


> Hier nun mein AMS 100.


Hab ich auch nur mit der xt bremse und der rs reba race


----------



## Andre_K (26. Oktober 2009)

Hier ist mal ein Foto von meinem CUBE am Ostsee Strand. Gekauft Juni 2009.


----------



## xerto (27. Oktober 2009)

Andre_K schrieb:


> Hier ist mal ein Foto von meinem CUBE am Ostsee Strand. Gekauft Juni 2009.



Schönes Bike.

Die SLX Kurbeln sehen gut aus


----------



## Burt4711 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hab da mal so ne Setup-Frage.

Ich hab den Manitou Radium-Dämpfer drin.

Momentan hab ich so 105 kg. Wie habt ihr den so eingestellt, also Druck und Dämpfung ? Sind hier welche in meiner Gewichtsklasse ? 
Habe so 10 bar drauf und dann die Dämpfung ganz auf (wenn ich von hinten gucke rechts rum gedreht, dann so 5 Klicks linksrum). Is immer noch son bißchen wippig bei großen Gängen bergauf. Kommt mir vielleicht aber auch nur so vor, weil ich auch Rennrad fahre.

Und ist der Hinterbau eigentlich wesentlich besser mit so nem Fox-Dämpfer wie bei den anderen AMS ?

Und ich hab ja die Stroker Trail drauf mit den Standardbelägen und -Scheiben. Kann man da was tunen,was die Bremskraft angeht ? Was bringen wirklich größere Scheiben mehr ?

Ihr merkt, der Winter kommt, früh dunkel, also kann man rumsurfen hier.


----------



## Burt4711 (29. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir da keiner weiterhelfen ?

Wäre schön. Bin überigens mit dem Radl super zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (30. Oktober 2009)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Hab da mal so ne Setup-Frage.
> 
> Ich hab den Manitou Radium-Dämpfer drin.
> 
> ...



Um das Wippen ab zustellen empfiehlt sich der Lockout. 

Ich fahre mit DT Swiss Dämpfer und bin trotz wippen bei offenen System sehr zufrieden. ich wiege knapp über 90 Kg und fahr auf ca. 12 Atü.

Meiner Ansicht nach bringt mehr Bremspower bei einem Race orientierten Bike nichts mehr. wenn man steile Berge und Trails fahren will, sitzt man auf dem falschen Fahrrrad. Cube hat auch in diesem Bereich passende Angebote. 

ich hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen.

Übrigens gegen Dunkelheit gibt es gute Lampen.


----------



## Klappenkarl (30. Oktober 2009)

Naja, Race orientiert ist das AMS nun nicht unbedingt. Ich benutze meines auch für derbe Anstiege wie auch super Trail-Abfahrten, ohne Probleme. Das einzige was ich geändert habe ist die hintere Bremse. Die F1 Scheibe ist für mein Gewicht ( 82kg) nicht so geeignet gewesen da ich hauptsächlich hinten bremse. Was das Wippen angeht, selbst beim FOX hast du ein Wippen im Tail... ist halt ein Fully.


----------



## xerto (30. Oktober 2009)

Klappenkarl schrieb:


> Naja, Race orientiert ist das AMS nun nicht unbedingt. Ich benutze meines auch für derbe Anstiege wie auch super Trail-Abfahrten, ohne Probleme.



Also ich seh das AMS 100 CC eher als ein Racebike an, statt eines All Mountain Bike. Es ist für hohe Geschwindigkeiten aber nicht für derbe Abfahrten geschaffen. 

Da gibt es bei Cube geeignetere Modelle.

Wer sieht es noch so? 

Oder fahrt Ihr alle derbe Abfahrten?


----------



## Goat 12 (30. Oktober 2009)

Das AMS 100 ist prinzipiell schon vortriebsorientiert, ein Racebike ist es für mich aber nicht. Für ein echtes All-Mountain fehlt´s an Federweg. Ich denke, das AMS ein vortriebsorientierter Tourer und steht irgendwie zwischen den Kategorien. Sollte es doch mal etwas härter kommen stehen 120/100 mm Federweg zur Verfügung die meiner Meinung nach auch sehr effektiv genutzt werden können. Für richtig derbe Abfahrten gibt´s aber sicher geeigneteres Gerät.


----------



## Klappenkarl (30. Oktober 2009)

Genau das ist was mich in den letzten Jahren etwas annervt... man kann nicht mehr einfach nur Mountainbiken wie in den guten 90´, man muss sich allem Anschein nach schon beim Bikekauf entscheiden was man machen will!  Ich komme mit dem AMS bisher jeden Hügel rauf, den ich mir vorgenommen habe. Mit meinem 92´er Marin komme ich auch noch überall hoch und auch wieder runter, ohne Federung. Sicher gibt es Bereiche wo man Einschränkungen machen muss, aber bitte macht nicht das Bike wichtiger als den Fahrer.


----------



## Burt4711 (1. November 2009)

Sehrkorrekte Aussage.

Denke auch, der Sport wird von den Zeitungen so gehyped, bis er irgendwann kaputt geht, so wie das dem Surfen mal passiert ist.

Gehst du ins Geschäft, kannst du ja echt nicht einfach ein Bike kaufen, sondern mußt dich kategorisieren.

Zum AMS, was soll das mit den Wegen, für die es nicht gedacht ist ? Ich wollte ein eher sportliches Bike, mit Vollfederung eben. Da ich im vorderen Sauerland wohne brauche ich keine 160mm-Federweg, 100 straffe mm sind da ok.
Trotzdem habe ich gerne ne starke Bremse am Bike.

Habe überigens am Radium mal noch rumgestellt und während der Tour die Dämpfung am Rad immer einen Klickhöher geschraubt. Jetzt hab ich es, funktioniert sportlich straff ohne Wippen.

Gruß

burt


----------



## Burt4711 (1. November 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> Um das Wippen ab zustellen empfiehlt sich der Lockout.
> 
> Ich fahre mit DT Swiss Dämpfer und bin trotz wippen bei offenen System sehr zufrieden. ich wiege knapp über 90 Kg und fahr auf ca. 12 Atü.
> 
> ...



1. Erst nachdenke , dann texten...habe was von Manitou-Radium geschrieben. Der hat keinen Lockout, sondern Pro Pedal, was ich auch rein mache, aber der Hinterbau soll ja auch so praktisch wippfrei sein, von daher meine Frage. Pro Pedal ist überigens ne Plattform. 

2. Vortiebsorientiertes Bike ist ja prinzipiell ok, aber darf man damit auch Berge runterfahren, oder nur hoch ? Wenn ich das darf, dann würde ich evtl. mir ne stärkere Bremse ans Bike machen wollen. OK ?

3. Habe keine Lampe. Hab ne Kerze am Lenker.

Gruß

Burt


----------



## tom de la zett (1. November 2009)

Hat eigentlic jemand schonmal Erfahrungen mit dem AMS 100 und ner 120 /140mm (z.B. Fox Talas) Gabel gemacht?


----------



## oneoone (2. November 2009)

Ich fahr mein Cube Ams mit einer Reba auf 120.. geht gut, habe keine Probleme mit der geo


----------



## trek 6500 (3. November 2009)

..meine reba geht nur bis 115 .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schabo Marc (8. November 2009)

Ich habe ein Cube AMS PRO 2009 und möchte die Cube Barends montieren aber mein Händler meint man müsste die Plastikstöpfe gegen welche aus Alu austauschen sonst könnte man den Lenker eindrücken.
Stimmt das oder was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## acid-driver (8. November 2009)

welcher lenker?


----------



## Schabo Marc (8. November 2009)

es ist ein Easton EA50 Lowriser


----------



## acid-driver (8. November 2009)

also bei dem fetten teil seh ich keine probleme bei barend-montage. 

bei dünnwandingen lenkern wie duraflite oder kcnc-scbone schon eher...


----------



## Master | Torben (9. November 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..meine reba geht nur bis 115 .....



Die 2009er Modelle gehen bis 120mm


----------



## chris-2 (14. November 2009)

Hat von euch schon mal jemand das AMS 100 in der 2010-Version gesehen. Habe nähmlich einen Austauschrahmen bekommen der von den Bildern im Katalog bzw. Internet abweicht. Das Rahmen-Dreieck ist durch ein tiefer liegendes Oberrohr kleiner geworden. Eine zusätzlichen Strebe verstärkt nun die Anbringung am Sitzrohr. Dadurch hat sich die Optik bei meinem 22er Rahmen wesentlich verbessert (um nicht zusagen ich find's richtig geil). Und nein ich hab noch kein Bild, es steht noch bei meinem Händler zur Montage.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (14. November 2009)

Die 2010er Rahmen haben nicht grundsätzlich diese neue Strebe, sondern nur die großen Rahmen wie deiner. Bis 20" ist das Design wie im Katalog bzw. auf den Bildern im Internet die ja meist die mittleren Rahmengrößen zeigen.
Hier mal wieder mein 08,er von der gestrigen Tour:


----------



## Burt4711 (29. November 2009)

Hi,

ich hab ja das Comp seit einigen Monaten.

Bin da wirklich sehr zufrieden mit.
Aber die Bremsen wÃ¼rde ich gerne noch etwas tunen.
Verbaut ist die Hayes Stroker Trail mit 180/160 mm.

Ich Ã¼berlege nun, die Scheiben tauschen zu lassen gegen die grÃ¶ÃtmÃ¶glichen, was glaube ich dann 203/180 wÃ¤re, oder ?

Hat das hier schon einer mal gemacht ? Ist das irgendwie ein StabilitÃ¤tsproblem (wiege 105 kg) ?
Bringt das richtig was, bei beiden oder reicht es eine zu vergrÃ¶Ãern ?

Viele Fragen

Danke schon mal

Burt

P.S. Das ganze wÃ¼rde bei meinem HÃ¤ndler so 100 â¬ insgesamt kosten. Macht es evtl. Sinn ne andere Scheibenbremse mit den Scheiben in der GrÃ¶Ãe zu nehmen ?


----------



## motorsportfreak (30. November 2009)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Ich überlege nun, die Scheiben tauschen zu lassen gegen die größtmöglichen, was glaube ich dann 203/180 wäre, oder ?
> ...


 
Hi,

hab ein AMS Comp aus 2008 und meine Stroker Ryde ebenfalls auf 203/180 umgebaut!

Bin auch nicht leichter 

VIEL BESSER 

Umrüsten auf ne andere Bremse tut nicht wirklich Not, da viele auch so ihre problemchen haben und andere zu teuer sind!

Meine Meinung 

mfg ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappenkarl (30. November 2009)

Wenn du die Scheiben wechselst, beachte bitte das du dann die von Cube zugelassenen
Durchmesser überschreitets und die Garantie für den Rahmen zu verfallen droht. 
Das kannst du auf der HP von Cube nachlesen unter den FAQ´s. 
PS: hab selber da nicht drauf geachtet..


----------



## motorsportfreak (30. November 2009)

Laut Aussage von Cube (mittlerweile auch auf deren Seite glaube ich?) geht bei AMS Rahmen ab 2008 hinten auch 180mm!

Gabel ist auf der Herstellerseite zu prüfen, Reba SL geht bis 210mm!


----------



## Klappenkarl (30. November 2009)

jo, stimmt. sind bis 180 mm hinten zugelassen.


----------



## tosa (5. Dezember 2009)

Na dann reih ich mich mal ein...

Heute mein 2009er *zufällig* ergattert.
Wollte ein HPC kaufen und die 22 Zoll (2009er Modell) waren dann doch zu groß für mich.
Hab mich eigentlich nur wegen der Rahmengröße 20" auf das AMS 100 gesetzt und bin ne Runde gedreht und es passte wie angegossen. Da hab ich meinen Plan mit dem HPC begraben und das AMS einfach mitgenommen. Da ich fast nur Flachland habe, sind die Federwege eh ok.
Nach meinem Singlespeed mal wieder ein paar Gänge mehr und endlich keinen krummen Rücken mehr von den Durchschlägen.
Bilder folgen morgen...

cu Tom


----------



## tosa (6. Dezember 2009)

So, erste Tour ist erledigt (lag auch gleich auf der Seite  ).
Hier ein Bild (mit voller Matschausrüstung).








Rad fährt sich gut.

cu Tom


----------



## tosa (10. Dezember 2009)

und hier im Studio...





cu Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (10. Dezember 2009)

... und jetzt noch mal das Studiofoto ohne Schutzbleche!  
Aber auch so schon sehr schön


----------



## tosa (10. Dezember 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> ... und jetzt noch mal das Studiofoto ohne Schutzbleche!
> Aber auch so schon sehr schön



Danke 

Oben ohne kommt demnächst mal...

cu Tom


----------



## Bayer (10. Dezember 2009)

im multicycle in murnau stehen schon einge ams100 in grün falls es jemand interessiert


----------



## _Dominik (11. Dezember 2009)

ab weihnachten bin ich auch stolzer besitzer, eines cube ams pro k18
i frei miiiiiiii


----------



## tosa (11. Dezember 2009)

_Dominik schrieb:


> ab weihnachten bin ich auch stolzer besitzer, eines cube ams pro k18
> i frei miiiiiiii



Man sieht dir deine ungeduldige Freude an (sieh mal links unter dein nicht vorhandenes avatar). 
Glückwunsch...

cu Tom


----------



## _Dominik (12. Dezember 2009)

tosa schrieb:


> Man sieht dir deine ungeduldige Freude an (sieh mal links unter dein nicht vorhandenes avatar).
> Glückwunsch...
> 
> cu Tom






danke

mfg _Dominik


----------



## kuwahara (12. Dezember 2009)

tosa schrieb:


> Na dann reih ich mich mal ein...
> 
> Heute mein 2009er *zufällig* ergattert.
> Wollte ein HPC kaufen und die 22 Zoll (2009er Modell) waren dann doch zu groß für mich.
> ...



wie viele Zentimeter mißt du?


----------



## tosa (12. Dezember 2009)

kuwahara schrieb:


> wie viele Zentimeter mißt du?



180 Schrittlänge max. 89

cu Tom


----------



## lockenkopf65 (13. Dezember 2009)

*Juhuuu! Nach nicht enden wollenden 10 Wochen Wartezeit (gefühlte 10 Monate ) habe ich endlich mein AMS Pro 100 Elixir am Freitag bekommen.

Werde gleich mal die erste Ausfahrt bei 3 Grad und Sonnenschein unternehmen. 
Bilder folgen, sind aber eh *peng*, da das Bike ja noch nahezu original ist.

Grüße an alle,

Der Lockenkopf
*


----------



## tosa (13. Dezember 2009)

lockenkopf65 schrieb:


> *Juhuuu! Nach nicht enden wollenden 10 Wochen Wartezeit (gefühlte 10 Monate ) habe ich endlich mein AMS Pro 100 Elixir am Freitag bekommen.
> 
> Werde gleich mal die erste Ausfahrt bei 3 Grad und Sonnenschein unternehmen.
> Bilder folgen, sind aber eh *peng*, da das Bike ja noch nahezu original ist.
> ...



Glückwunsch!
Mach trotzdem mal Bilder.

cu Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burt4711 (13. Dezember 2009)

HHm,

hab da mal was komisches.

Habe immer Starrbikes ohne alles gefahren, bis ich mir im Frühjahr das AMS 100 Comp kaufte. Abgesehen davon,daß die Reba eine Woche weg war - sie verlor sofort Luft - war alles tip top. Keine Raparatur nötig, keinerleich Geräusche, tolle Sitzposition,alles klasse.

Jetzt hat das gute Stück so 1.300 km weg (ich fahr auch Rennrad) und wird bald ein Jahr alt.
Ich frage mich jetzt, wie es mit warten aussieht. Die Bremsen funzen gut, habe die Beläge vor kurzem zum ersten Mal gewechselt und alles mit Reniger sauber gehalten.

Was macht ihr denn mit den Federlementen ? Einschicken, im Laden warten lassen ? Komme aus der Nähe von Dortmund und wüßte nicht wo ich da hin soll. Mein Händler schickt alles ein, worauf ich keinen Bock habe.
Oder macht ihr nix und tauscht die Sachen aus, wenn sie kaputt sind ?

Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber mein Horror ist echt, daß mir was kaputt geht, wenn wir im Urlaub am Tegernsee sind. An den Starrbikes ging nix kaputt und ich hätte alles selber machen können. Jetzt fühl ich mich klein und hilflos.


----------



## acid-driver (13. Dezember 2009)

also meistens kündigt sich so ein defekt am dämpfer-/federelement vorher an. 

sei es siffen, fehlfunktion der zugstufe oder schleichender luftverlust. 
das sind aber alles sachen, mit denen man noch mehr oder weniger gut weiterfahren kann. 
evtl findest du ja einen billigen stahlfederdämpfer, den du dir in den keller als ersatz legen kannst


----------



## xerto (13. Dezember 2009)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn mit den Federlementen ? Einschicken, im Laden warten lassen ? Komme aus der Nähe von Dortmund und wüßte nicht wo ich da hin soll. Mein Händler schickt alles ein, worauf ich keinen Bock habe.
> Oder macht ihr nix und tauscht die Sachen aus, wenn sie kaputt sind ?



Also ich handle ähnlich wie mein Vorredner.

ich lasse wdser meine Gabel noch meinen Dämpfer warten.

Ein Defekt ist merkbar, wie eben beschrieben. 

ich warte meine Bikes selber. 2 MTB ein RR und ein Trekkingrad. Solange alles dicht ist und nichts klappert oder quietscht, ist alles in Ordnung.

Speichen kann man nachzentrieren. Dämpfer zeigen an, wenn sie Wartung brauchen. Oder warum glaubst Du wohl, warum die Dämpferhersteller Wartung nach 50 und 100 Betriebsstunden fordern? Die wollen ein bisschen Geld verdienen.

Rüste um auf DT Swiss und du hast überhaupt keine Probleme mehr.



Also- alles cool nehmen


----------



## lockenkopf65 (13. Dezember 2009)

*So, hier dann mal ein erstes Foto von meinem AMS 100 Elixir R, 2010er Modell. Hat sich eigentlich nich' viel geändert zum 2009 XT Modell, außer SLX Umwerfer und Shifter, Sattel und halt die Bremse (vorher auch Shimano XT).
Hab mir heute auf den ersten 40 Kilometer voll die Pfoten abgefroren. Aber egal. Wenns nicht dunkel geworden wäre, hätte ich gern noch ein paar Stunden drangehängt. Das Rad macht totalen Spaß. Habe gleich beim 
Händler die Griffe auf Ergon ändern lassen und zwei Trinkpullenhalter montieren lassen. Ansonsten alles Original. *


----------



## tosa (13. Dezember 2009)

lockenkopf65 schrieb:


> *So, hier dann mal ein erstes Foto von meinem AMS 100 Elixir R, 2010er Modell. Hat sich eigentlich nich' viel geändert zum 2009 XT Modell, außer SLX Umwerfer und Shifter, Sattel und halt die Bremse (vorher auch Shimano XT).
> Hab mir heute auf den ersten 40 Kilometer voll die Pfoten abgefroren. Aber egal. Wenns nicht dunkel geworden wäre, hätte ich gern noch ein paar Stunden drangehängt. Das Rad macht totalen Spaß. Habe gleich beim
> Händler die Griffe auf Ergon ändern lassen und zwei Trinkpullenhalter montieren lassen. Ansonsten alles Original. *



Sieht schön aus (evtl. bischen viel Aufkleber auf der Felge  ).

cu Tom


----------



## Burt4711 (16. Dezember 2009)

Habe jetzt ne längere Schraubersession hinter mir.

Hab neue Beläge in die Bremse gemacht, danach war ein Megaschleifen angesagt.
Hab die Kolbenzurück gedrückt, die Sättel losgemacht undausgerichtet...alles umsonst.
Ein paar Kilometer gefahren und das wars auch schon, permanentes Schleifen von vorne.

Das meinte ich weiter oben. An meinem Hardtail habe ich alles selber gemacht ohne Probs. Hier stehe ich wie der Ochse vorm Berg.
Und noch habe ich keine Luft in den Bremsen,keinen Luftverlust im Dämpfer,keine kaputten Lager etc.....

Bin da echt verunsichert. Mein Votec HT ist im Urlaub an der See wieder wie ne eins gefahren, mit alten unhippen Teilen.

Ich seh ja,daß hier kaum einer Probs mit seinem Cube hat und so. Aber die Technik nervt mich. Und immer zum Shop fahren ? Ne danke.


----------



## bronks (16. Dezember 2009)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> ... die Bremse gemacht, danach war ein Megaschleifen angesagt. Hab die Kolbenzurück gedrückt, die Sättel losgemacht undausgerichtet...alles umsonst. Ein paar Kilometer gefahren und das wars auch schon, permanentes Schleifen von vorne.


Was für eine Bremse ist es bei Dir?




Burt4711 schrieb:


> ... Aber die Technik nervt mich. ...


Da bist Du nicht alleine.


----------



## Burt4711 (16. Dezember 2009)

Das ist die Hayes Stroker Trail.
Prinzipiel ganz gut, aber wenn Beläge wechseln schon son Thema ist....

Ich weiß ich bin nicht allein. Aber ich kaufte das Rad mit dem Gedanken, daß ja nicht alle spinnen können, die so was fahren.

Ich hab noch mein HT. Da war in 6 Jahren nur einmal die Gabel ausgeschlagen in den Führungen. Sonst nix.
Beim Cube habe ich die serienmäßig kaputte Reba, die Umtauschaktion mit dem Vorbau und schleifende Bremsen.


----------



## Magic21 (16. Dezember 2009)

Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen.
Reba SL-Gabel gegen Reba Race Modell 2010 getauscht, Vorbau getauscht und die schlechten Hayes Stroker Trail Bremsen (permanentes Schleifen) gegen Shimano XT. Alles auf Gewährleistung, bei den Bremsen habe ich aber etwas dazu gezahlt.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burt4711 (16. Dezember 2009)

Und was hast du für die Aktionen so hingelegt ?
Also ich fahre schon seit 20 Jahren MTB, pro Jahr so 3-000 - 5.000 km, aber so viel war noch an keinem neuen Rad bzw. soviel mußte ich in keins investieren, um es gängig zu machen.

Auch wenn der Vergleich nicht gerecht ist...ich habe auch ein Rennrad. Das ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt und da hab bisher nur neue Bremsklötze gekauft. Das hat so 6.000 km gelaufen.


----------



## Magic21 (16. Dezember 2009)

Bis auf die Bremsen nix.
Der Umbau auf XT Bremsen war mein Wunsch, da auch der Händler an der Einstellung verzweifelt ist, und das hat mich ca. 150 EUR gekostet.
Und der Umbau hat sich wirklich gelohnt.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## acid-driver (16. Dezember 2009)

wie du bereits sagst...der vergleich zum rennrad ist nicht berechtigt 
sonst könnte man ein mtb ja auch mit nem fixie vergleichen 

mal ernsthaft. 
bremsbeläge wechseln ist nun wirlich nicht so ein akt. meine halten dazu auch schon ewig (~3000km).
wenn ich nicht so einen spaß am schrauben und verändern hätte, würde mein bike noch genauso da stehen, wie ich es einst gekauft habe.

hayes bremsen haben ganz gerne mal probleme, sei es mit der bremskraft oder bei der dichtigkeit. 
evtl wäre die rabe-bikes-magura edition was für dich gewesen. 
das sind wirklich die solidesten bremsen, die mir bis jetzt untergekommen sind. 

die reba ist ansich auch auch eine sehr gute gabel. 
ich kenne mehrere, die das 07er/08er modell fahren und noch nie pribleme mit der gabel haben. mich eingeschlossen.


ach ja, bist du sicher, dass die scheiben plan sind?
wenn du die bremsen selber eingestellt hast, kannst eigentlich nur das sein, fachgerechte arbeit vorrausgesetzt


----------



## zarea (19. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

Endlich ist der Schnee da. Lange musste ich darauf warten. 
Aber Heute waren viele unterwegs, auch die Omas zum Einkaufen. Find ich gut. 





Übrigens, weil die Thematik mit den Hayes Bremsen schon angesprochen wurde. Ich hab eigendlich keine Probleme mit meinen Stroker Trails. Dass heißt, nicht ganz. Eine Bremsbacke schleift, macht zwar keine Geräusche, nutzt aber schneller ab. Alle anderen Bremsbacken gehen immer ein Stückchen zurück, beim Lösen, die Eine nicht. hm...


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Dezember 2009)

...brrr, diese ekligen speichendinger ....


----------



## _Dominik (22. Dezember 2009)

hallo, hat eigentlich jemand erfahrung mit einer 140mm gabel an einem ams 100?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (22. Dezember 2009)

dann hättest du dir lieber das ams 125 kaufen sollen 

am ams 100 würde ich die nicht fahren, sonst leidet die geometrie


----------



## _Dominik (22. Dezember 2009)

schon klar^^
ich will aber kein ams 125
ich hatte nur in nem anderen thread eins mit na 140mm gable gesehn un wollte nur wissen ob das einer hat un ja


----------



## zarea (23. Dezember 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...brrr, diese ekligen speichendinger ....



Na! Sollst Du so sagen?
Ich muss halt durch die Stadt zum Wald. 

Außerdem finde ich das gar nicht hässlich.  
(Ich hab auch eine Klingel, schlimm?  )


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Dezember 2009)

..nee, nicht schlimm - sieht aber halt an nem mtb fehl am platz aus ... p.s. ich muss auch öfter mal durch die stadt .....


----------



## _Dominik (24. Dezember 2009)

Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk





hier noch der link falls man das bild nicht siehthttp://yfrog.com/jqbild0013j


----------



## zarea (25. Dezember 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..nee, nicht schlimm - sieht aber halt an nem mtb fehl am platz aus ... p.s. ich muss auch öfter mal durch die stadt .....


Die Leute sehen mich nicht lange genug, um sich darüber eine Meinung zu bilden. 
Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, weil mein Papa vor ein paar Jahrzehnten nach den Dingern gelaufen ist. Alle Anderen haben die aus dem Westen bekommen, ich war auf die ostdeutsche Produktion angewiesen. Weil die immer ausverkauft waren, hat es eine Weile gebraucht, bis ich auch welche hatte.

Nagut, bei uns hier fahre einige ohne Bremse rum ( und ich meine nicht die Fixi-Fahrer), da sind fehlende Katzenaugen wirklich zu verzeihen.   




_Dominik schrieb:


> 3968x2976 3124kb



Auf welchem Monitor willst Du denn das Bild ankucken? Selbst HD hat nur die Hälfte.
Es gibt da so fiffige und kostenlose Bildverkleinerer. Mit Deinen Bildern bekommst Du ja selbst eine Terra Festplatte voll. 
( http://www.foto-freeware.de/der-grandiose-bildverkleinerer.php )


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Dezember 2009)

...mach ma de sattel hoch - sieht selten  dämlich aus , so .... ansonsten : schickes bike !!


----------



## _Dominik (25. Dezember 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...mach ma de sattel hoch - sieht selten  dämlich aus , so .... ansonsten : schickes bike !!




normal is der natürlich oben 
mein schwester hat sich nur mal draufgesitzt un sie ist halt kleiner wie ich


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Dezember 2009)

okay , beruhigtinsbettgeh`... grins


----------



## maybrik (5. Januar 2010)

ich mag mein kleines (im vergleich zum Fritzz) Schwarzes





Nur den Winter nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (15. Januar 2010)

Ich wünsche erst mal allen Cube Fahrern-innen ein schönes und sturzfreies Jahr 2010..


Und gleich das erste Problem.

Ich habe zweimal 160mm XT-Bremsscheiben drauf  und würde gern aufrüsten. Zweimal 180mm mindestens.

Was ist Postmontain?
Oder Centerlock?

Geht das ohne Probleme? 

Geht vielleicht vorne 203 mm mit ner RX-Team? 


Danke für Eure Hilfe..


----------



## FWck (15. Januar 2010)

Postmount ist einer der 2 Befestigungsstandards (der andere ist IS2000). Da musst du einfach drauf achten , welchen du brauchst (vermutlich Postmount).
Centerlock ist eine Befestigungsmethode von Shimano, bei der die Scheibe mit nur einer Schraube am Laufrad befestigt ist. Die meisten anderen Bremsen werden über 6 Schrauben befestigt. Da musst du auch drauf schauen, ob dein Laufrad kompatibel ist.

Vorne sollte sich vermutlich eine 203er gehen, das hängt von der Freigabe der Federgabel ab, wie viel erlaubt ist. Wenn du eine Reba (?) hast, geht es auf jeden Fall (ansonsten schau einfach beim Hersteller der Federgabel auf der HP nach, da steht das).

Tipp: Ab zum Kiosk, 'Mountainbike' 2/10 (aktuelle Ausgabe) kaufen, da ist ein großer Bremsentest und jede Menge Tipps drinnen. Das könnte für dich sehr sehr interessant sein! 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## xerto (15. Januar 2010)

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. geh mal zum Kiosk!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (15. Januar 2010)

Der Rahmen ist bis 180mm Scheiben freigegeben. Die Gabel und der Rahmen haben eine Bremsaufnahme nach IS2000. So wie es auf deinen Fotos aussieht, hast du Centerlock-Naben.


----------



## Burt4711 (28. Januar 2010)

Hi,

nachdem hier mir alle gut zugeredet haben,werde ich mein AMS Comp behalten.
Irgendwie isses ja auch klasse und irgendwie hab ich es ja auch aus dem Bauch heraus gekauft.

Jetzt hab ich mal ne Frage. Son bißchen würde ich das Radl gerne pimpen. 

Zum einen die Bremsen. Die Stroker Trail ist ja nicht schlecht, aber schleift immer und nch jedem Einstellen spätestens nach 2 Touren wieder.
Was würdet Ihr so empfehlen ? Avid Elixier ? Shimano XT ? Was anderes ?
Wollte mir sowieso größere Scheiben dran machen.

Und dann der Dämpfer. Die Luft hält er trotz meiner 105 kg, und ist einfach zu bedienen.
Aber man liest immer wieder, andere wären besser. Ach ja, ist der Manitou Radium RL.
Bringt da nen Fox was ? Oder Rock Shox ? Habt ihr da Erfahrungen ?

Das wars erst mal.

Danke


----------



## acid-driver (28. Januar 2010)

wenn du mit dem dämpfer zufrieden bist, würde ich ihn drin lassen 

als bremse werfe ich mal die magura louise (unkaputtbar und bremst sehr gut) oder die neue marta (gleiche technik, wie louise, nur leichter) in den raum


----------



## tosa (28. Januar 2010)

Es gibt immer was Besseres.
Die Frage ist, warum du es brauchst?

cu Tom


----------



## Burt4711 (28. Januar 2010)

Einfach weil besser funktionierende Teile Spaß machen.
Fand ne Elixier ergonomisch echt besser als die Hayes. Aber klar funktioniert die Hayes.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (28. Januar 2010)

Und wieviel du ausgeben möchtest/kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (29. Januar 2010)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mal ne Frage. Son bißchen würde ich das Radl gerne pimpen.
> 
> Zum einen die Bremsen.
> Und dann der Dämpfer. Die Luft hält er trotz meiner 105 kg, und ist einfach zu bedienen.
> ...



Pimp my Cube.

Ich fahre am AMS CC 100 XT Bremsen V+H 160 mm und bin damit zufrieden. Gehen immer und klingeln nicht. Ich wog mal 108 Kg, momentan sind es 88 und es geht super. 18"

Als Stoßdämpfer habe im mich für DT Swiss XM 180 entschieden. Ich halte Plattformdämpfer für Blödsinn, weill ich entweder Federung brauche oder eben nicht, wenn nicht dann Lockout. 

DT Swiss Dämpfer benötigen keinerlei Pflege und Wartung und halten bei uns in der Gruppe bei einigen seit Jahren unter zum Teil anspruchsvollsten Fahrbedingungen (Z. B. Transalp) ohne Probleme. (sind nicht kaputt zu kriegen, ein mitfahrender Fahradhändler )

Bei denen im letzten Jahr gekauften Bikes in unserer Gruppe  u. a. ein Rotwild sowie auch ein teures Ghost, hatten die Rock Shox RP23 Dichtheitsproblem und führten zum Teil zum wochenlangen Ausfall der Bikes im Sommer.  

Sowas brauche ich nicht. 

Bei relativ viel Körpergewicht ab 85 Kg ist die Haltbarkeit der Komponenten an erster Stelle. Was nützt mir ein leichtes Bike, wenn an mir viel zu Gewichtsoptimieren wäre. 

oder die Gurke (Bike)zusammenbricht-

Übrigens, selbst die Sabine Spitz hat Ihren Sieg nicht mit dem leichtesten Bike sondern mit dem stabilsten in China eingefahren. 

Und jetzt pimpe weisse.


----------



## Basilikum86 (11. Februar 2010)

An meinem Cube ist leider die schwinge gebrochen. (wie bei enigen anderen auch direkt über der Bremse). Das bike ist schon ein bisschen in die Jahre gekomen (AMS LTD in rot von 2004) Meine frage ist nun, ob man dafür vielleicht noch einen hinterbau bekommt, oder ob vielleicht ein hinterbau von einer neueren generation passen würde.

gruss


----------



## xerto (5. März 2010)

So, ich habe jetzt vorne 180mm XT Bremsscheiben montiert.  

Habe mich im Forum sowie in der Fachliteratur schlau gelesen und die kernausssage nahezu aller Profis und Amateure war:
bei meinem Gewicht und Fahrweise 180mm vorne und am besten auch noch hinten. 


Stelle keine wesentliche Verbesserung  gegenüber der 160mm Scheibe fest.  Also 25 Euro für nix ausgegeben.  



Aber jetzt kann ich Bremsscheiben wechseln und Scheibenbremsen justieren!


----------



## Musicman (5. März 2010)

WIe lange hast du die 180mm Scheibe drin? Die muss wohlmöglich noch eingebremst werden, vor allem wenn du die alten Beläge benutzt.


----------



## Groudon (5. März 2010)

Die 180er bringt ja auch nicht 20% mehr BremsLEISTUNG sondern eher xx% mehr BremsDAUER - sie bräucht länger um auf die Temperatur t zu kommen als die 160mm scheibe.


----------



## acid-driver (5. März 2010)

stimmt so nicht ganz. 

dreh mal das rad und versuche einmal an der nabe zu bremsen und einmal am reifen. 
du wirst sehen, am reifen wirds besser gehen. 

es wird einfach daran liegen, dass die scheibe noch nicht eingebremst ist. 
das kann etwas dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stan_Ef (8. März 2010)

xerto schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt vorne 180mm XT Bremsscheiben montiert.
> 
> Habe mich im Forum sowie in der Fachliteratur schlau gelesen und die kernausssage nahezu aller Profis und Amateure war:
> bei meinem Gewicht und Fahrweise 180mm vorne und am besten auch noch hinten.
> ...



Warum bist du da nicht gleich auf 203mm gegangen?

Vom Preis her so gut wie kein Unterschied.

Ich habe mein AMS am WE gekauft und lasse das gleich von 180mm vorne auf 203 umbauen....

Btw. 

Ich lass noch ändern: Lenker (breiter), Pedale (Plattform), Bremse (größer).
Wie schaut das mit den verbauten Laufrädern aus?
Taugen die was?
Stehen eigentlich bei mir auf der Abschussliste, da die kein Autoventil besitzen...


----------



## Flatsche (8. März 2010)

Zu den Bremsen:
Ich hab seit September 09 das AMS 100 mit XT Bremse. Die hat Anfangs ein bisschen geschluffen aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hat sie jetzt damit aufgehört. Ich nehm mal an sie ist wie ihr hier so schön sagt: eingebremst. 

Den Antrieb muss ich mal reinigen, da knackts. In einem anderem Thread zu diesem Thema habe ich gelesen, dass da viel über ölen läuft, aber ich fahre viel Feldweg&Wald und da habe ich eher den Eindruck, dass der Dreck am Öl eher kleben bleibt. Weiß da jemand was ? 
Bevor jetzt das Geschrei groß ist: werde die Frage auch in dem Thread stellen.

Habe aber trotzdem ein paar Fragen, die hier bestimmt jemand beantworten kann weil das Bike ja bei jedem einen ähnlichen Zweck hat.

Welche Beleuchtung habt ihr ? 
Ich hab da an Sigma EVO gedacht (wäre auch preislich drin) aber bei der gibts ja ganz verschiedene Meinungen. Wie weit ist die den brauchbar für Wald&Wiese bei Nacht ? 

Auf dem Rad hab ich den FizikSattel der auch original drauf war: Der kommt mir sehr hart und unbequem vor. Habt ihr den behalten ? Was fahrt ihr für Alternativen ? 

Also meine Anfragen zu Lenker&Pedale stell ich mal woanders bevor die Offtopicmeuchelmörder mich noch totschlagen :-D


----------



## xerto (8. März 2010)

Stan_Ef schrieb:


> Warum bist du da nicht gleich auf 203mm gegangen?
> 
> Vom Preis her so gut wie kein Unterschied.
> 
> ...



Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass 180 mm reichen. 

Aber vielleicht hast Du recht.


----------



## acid-driver (8. März 2010)

Flatsche schrieb:


> Ich hab da an Sigma EVO gedacht (wäre auch preislich drin) aber bei der gibts ja ganz verschiedene Meinungen. Wie weit ist die den brauchbar für Wald&Wiese bei Nacht ?



ich finde, um ernstaft bei nacht zu fahren, braucht man mit der sigma mirage garnicht antreten. die meinst du doch oder?
die taugt meiner meinung nur, um auf der straße gesehen zu werden. 



zum sattel: das ist geschmackssache. ich brauche zb welche mit so einem loch in der mitte...
da habe ich am hardtail den selle italia slc und am fully den max-flite.
beide in der gel-flow variante. 
fizik habe ich auch diverse probiert, waren nicht so meine


----------



## xerto (8. März 2010)

Flatsche schrieb:


> Welche Beleuchtung habt ihr ?
> Ich hab da an Sigma EVO gedacht (wäre auch preislich drin) aber bei der gibts ja ganz verschiedene Meinungen. Wie weit ist die den brauchbar für Wald&Wiese bei Nacht ?
> 
> Auf dem Rad hab ich den FizikSattel der auch original drauf war: Der kommt mir sehr hart und unbequem vor. Habt ihr den behalten ? Was fahrt ihr für Alternativen ?



Beleuchtung habe ich eine Wilma von Lupine. Taghell aber keine Zulassung.
Eine weitere Chinesenfunsel am Helm. 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149 

Ich fahre einen SQLab 611 am Bike ( Da strömt das Blut durch die Ei...) 

Leicht und bequem sowie gesund.


----------



## bronks (8. März 2010)

xerto schrieb:


> Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass 180 mm reichen.


Vorsicht! Es gibt hier mindestens einen Fred in dem es um gebrochene Sitzstreben, wegen Bremsscheiben an einem AMS 100 geht. Offiziell erlaubt sind am Rahmen 180er Scheiben und abhängig vom Fahrergewicht kann es mit einer größeren Scheibe evtl. ein großes Problem geben.


----------



## Flatsche (8. März 2010)

Okay, also mit den Sätteln, da werde ich mal versuchen welche Probe zu fahren/ sitzen in nem Radgeschäft.

 Die Lupine Wilma ist rein preislich nicht in meiner Reichweite.
Andere Vorschläge ?


----------



## xerto (8. März 2010)

bronks schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Es gibt hier mindestens einen Fred in dem es um gebrochene Sitzstreben, wegen Bremsscheiben an einem AMS 100 geht. Offiziell erlaubt sind am Rahmen 180er Scheiben und abhängig vom Fahrergewicht kann es mit einer größeren Scheibe evtl. ein großes Problem geben.



Heißt das, dass ich alles Richtig gemacht habe?


----------



## xerto (8. März 2010)

Flatsche schrieb:


> Okay, also mit den Sätteln, da werde ich mal versuchen welche Probe zu fahren/ sitzen in nem Radgeschäft.
> 
> Die Lupine Wilma ist rein preislich nicht in meiner Reichweite.
> Andere Vorschläge ?



Guck Dir mal die Chinesenfunzel an. Für 60 Euro ist die Klasse. Taghell und über den kompletten Winter absolut zuverlässig.


----------



## Stan_Ef (8. März 2010)

bronks schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Es gibt hier mindestens einen Fred in dem es um gebrochene Sitzstreben, wegen Bremsscheiben an einem AMS 100 geht. Offiziell erlaubt sind am Rahmen 180er Scheiben und abhängig vom Fahrergewicht kann es mit einer größeren Scheibe evtl. ein großes Problem geben.




Öhm, es ging  um das Vorderrad.

Dort ist die 203mm-Scheibe zugelassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatsche (8. März 2010)

xerto schrieb:


> Guck Dir mal die Chinesenfunzel an. Für 60 Euro ist die Klasse. Taghell und über den kompletten Winter absolut zuverlässig.


Ich sags mal so: Chinesenfunzel hört sich nicht besonders vertrauenserweckend an ?!?!??!!


----------



## xerto (8. März 2010)

Flatsche schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so: Chinesenfunzel hört sich nicht besonders vertrauenserweckend an ?!?!??!!



Ok ich formuliere es anders. 

Eine wunderbare und preiswerte helle Fahrradlampe aus dem größten und bevölkerungsreichsten Land der Welt. Tausende von innovativen Technikern haben weltweit geforscht und gelernt um diese wunderbare Lampe her zu stellen. Diese dient dazu, zu jeder Tages- oder Nachtzeit genügend Licht zu liefern,  schwierigste und steilste Trails wie ein Irrer hinunter zu blasen.

Menschen die einfach keinen Blick für wirkliche Innovationen haben behaupten, dass die Lampe aussieht wie eine Tesla von Lupine. Wer dabei Böses denkt...  

 Ich hoffe jetzt gefällts Dir besser..


----------



## schatten (8. März 2010)

bronks schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Es gibt hier mindestens einen Fred in dem es um gebrochene Sitzstreben, wegen Bremsscheiben an einem AMS 100 geht.



Ähm, gebrochene Sitzstreben ja, aber nicht wegen zu großer Bremsscheiben!
Da geht es um die "alten" (AFAIK bis 2005) Rahmen, die an der Bremssattelaufnahme einfach falsch konstruiert sind (Steifigkeitssprung).

Aber hinten reichen 180mm eh locker.


----------



## Stan_Ef (9. März 2010)

Andere Frage.

Bei meinem 2010-er AMS sind ja die Sunringlé Ryde XMB Laufräder verbaut.

Habe bisher nicht viel gutes darüber gelesen.

Mich nervt auch, das die kein autoventil besitzen.

Welche Nabe ist da eigentlichv erbaut?

Lohnt es sich, nur die Felge auszutauschen oder soll ich gleich zu einem anderen Laufradsatz greifen?

Noch geht das kostengünstig, da meins derzeit noch beim Händler zum Umbau steht...


----------



## tosa (9. März 2010)

Alles ziemlich OT. Macht doch nen eigenen Fred auf dafür.

Mehr Bilder...

cu Tom


----------



## Flatsche (10. März 2010)

tosa schrieb:


> Alles ziemlich OT. Macht doch nen eigenen Fred auf dafür.
> 
> Mehr Bilder...
> 
> cu Tom


Gott zum Gruße,

Ich denke es geht hier umd das Cube AMS 100 und da sind ja nicht nur Bilder gemeint. 
Die sind dann wohl eher bei zeigt her eure Cubes  oder ??


----------



## acid-driver (10. März 2010)

felge tauschen macht imho keinen sinn. dann kannst du lieber einen neuen lrs kaufen und den alten verkaufen. 

warum überhaupt autoventile?


----------



## Vincy (10. März 2010)

Stan_Ef schrieb:


> Andere Frage.
> 
> Bei meinem 2010-er AMS sind ja die Sunringlé Ryde XMB Laufräder verbaut.
> Habe bisher nicht viel gutes darüber gelesen.
> ...


 
Das ist ein OEM System-Laufradsatz von SunRingle.
Lieber einen anderen LRS nehmen, zB DT Swiss LRS. Den gibt es auch von Cube (XPW1600 bzw 1800), die haben aber auch SV-Ventile.


----------



## tosa (10. März 2010)

Flatsche schrieb:


> Gott zum Gruße,
> 
> Ich denke es geht hier umd das Cube AMS 100 und da sind ja nicht nur Bilder gemeint.
> Die sind dann wohl eher bei zeigt her eure Cubes  oder ??



War 'nen Scherz...

cu Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus.2407 (15. März 2010)

ja warum eigentlich SV Ventile besser als AV? bike schreibt das Gewicht des Schlauches wäre höher! die paar Gramm 
Beim aktuellen AMS 100 haben "sie" ja deftig abgespeckt! Der LRS soll wirklich nicht toll sein, dann die Kurbel - da soll man ja direkt das nächst Bessere kaufen...wer sich auskennt, wird das 2010er stehen lassen.


----------



## acid-driver (15. März 2010)

markus.2407 schrieb:


> ...bike schreibt...



...so viel schrott...


----------



## Stan_Ef (15. März 2010)

So, nach 2 Tagen und 110km...

... steht fest, das der LRS wech muss.

Die Ventile nerven mich dermaßen....

Ansonsten finde ich noch keine Mängel.


----------



## jhebbel (21. März 2010)

markus.2407 schrieb:


> Beim aktuellen AMS 100 haben "sie" ja deftig abgespeckt! Der LRS soll wirklich nicht toll sein, dann die Kurbel - da soll man ja direkt das nächst Bessere kaufen...wer sich auskennt, wird das 2010er stehen lassen.



Hi,

ich habe jetzt lange mit mir gekämpft, welches Fahrrad es werden soll. Bin am Samstag mal das AMS Pro RX Probe gefahren. Hat mir auch Spaß gemacht und ich habe mich wohl gefühlt. Leider war es in rot... Jetzt wollte ich morgen eigentlich nochmals in ner anderen Filiale vorbei schauen und falls vorhanden, das Bike direkt in schwarz mitnehmen. Und jetzt lese ich das...
Kenne mich jetzt nicht sooo gut aus und überlege jetzt schon die ganze Zeit hin und her, ob Cube, oder doch lieber das Canyon XC 7. Sollte ich mich vielleicht doch für das Canyon entscheiden? Oder ne andere Alternative? Danke

Gruß


----------



## Groudon (21. März 2010)

Bei Canyon bekommst du auf jeden bei selben Preis mehr fürs Geld, da die Händlergage wegfällt.

Nun ist die Frage, ob dir das Canyon auch so gut liegt, es dir optisch zusagt und wie die Lieferzeiten sind?


----------



## acid-driver (21. März 2010)

und ob er im zweifelsfall selber hand an legen will, falls was am bike kaputt ist. 

viele händler reagieren nämlich allergisch auf canyon, radon und co...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jhebbel (21. März 2010)

Handanlegen sollte kein Problem sein. Zwar bisher nicht sooo viel erfahrung, will ich aber lernen. Lieferbar ist es sofort, ab lager. Ist auch ein 2Go Bike. Heißt, es ist wirklich vorrätig und könnte auch direkt abgeholt werden. Optisch gefällt es mir auch sehr gut. Und ob es mir liegt, kann ich nur mit einer Testfahrt rausfinden...  Danke aber mal


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (21. März 2010)

Zur Qualität des LRS kann ich nichts sagen ausser auf den Fred hier verweisen. Probleme sind wohl hauprsächlich mit den Naben. Die SLX-Kurbel ist ganz ok. Einige haben sogar ihre XT gegen diese getauscht, weil sie optisch ansprechender bei nur minimalem Mehrgewicht ist. Es ist absolut unnötig diese zu tauschen. Technisch und von der Haltbarkeit nehmen sich die XT und die SLX nichts.


----------



## Stan_Ef (21. März 2010)

Der LRS ist total fürn Arsch.

Mein Vorderrad ist 7mm außerhalb der Mitte (in linkskurven schleift der Reifen an der Gabel) und ich hab schon massenhaft verbogene Speichen.

Nächste Woche tausch ich die Drecksteile....


----------



## jhebbel (21. März 2010)

Alles klar, dann mal danke für die Infos. Habe jetzt eben das XC 7 bestellt. 1800 sind schon ein stolzer Preis. Wenn ich dann noch den LRS nach kurzer Zeit wechseln muss.... Ne Danke 

Schönen Abend


----------



## Ajos (4. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,habe nun das Cube AMS CC 2009.
Wollte das Rad ein bisschen leichter machen und mit dem Lenker und der Sattelstütze anfangen.Verbaut ist komplett Easton EA30.Die Sattelstütze hat ca. 2cm Versatz.
Ist ein 18 Zoll (ich bin 175cm) mit 73,5 Grad Sitzwinkel. Kann ich da auch ohne Probleme eine Sattelstütze ohne Versatz verbauen, oder hat Cube das so ausgerechnet.


----------



## Vincy (5. April 2010)

Ajos schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,habe nun das Cube AMS CC 2009.
> Wollte das Rad ein bisschen leichter machen und mit dem Lenker und der Sattelstütze anfangen.Verbaut ist komplett Easton EA30.Die Sattelstütze hat ca. 2cm Versatz.
> Ist ein 18 Zoll (ich bin 175cm) mit 73,5 Grad Sitzwinkel. Kann ich da auch ohne Probleme eine Sattelstütze ohne Versatz verbauen, oder hat Cube das so ausgerechnet.


 
Kannst du problemlos so machen, wenn du die Sitzposition mehr nach vorne haben möchtest. Ich habe mir deswegen eine Syntace gekauft.
Lenker habe ich einen Easton EA70 MonkeyBar (low Rise, 635mm).


----------



## Stan_Ef (8. April 2010)

Was ist denn die max. Scheibengröße hi. beim 2010-er AMS?

Finde auf der Cube-Page irgendwie keine angaben dazu....


----------



## Vincy (8. April 2010)

max 185mm http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web...-ist-mein-CUBE-Bike-freigegeben-_id_8389_.htm


----------



## Stan_Ef (8. April 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> max 185mm http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web...-ist-mein-CUBE-Bike-freigegeben-_id_8389_.htm



*******....


----------



## _adr (9. April 2010)

gilt das auch für die 2009er rahmen,
weiß das einer?
ich bild mir ein, letztes jahr gelesen zu haben dass die
nur bis 160 zugelassen sind.
und kann mir einer sagen, welchen adapter ich bräuchte
wenn ich auf 185 umsteige?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motorsportfreak (9. April 2010)

nach Rü bei Cube ab 2008!


----------



## Vincy (9. April 2010)

Beim AMS kannst du doch eine 185er nehmen. 160 ist nur bei den Hardtails begrenzt.
IS 185 rear (zB Avid). Oder einen IS 180 rear nehmen und 2,5-3mm dicke Unterlegscheiben drauflegen (zwischen Adapter/Bremssattel).


----------



## _adr (9. April 2010)

danke.


----------



## fregl (11. April 2010)

Mein Bike!


----------



## ullertom (11. April 2010)

geiles Bike, die Kette passt sehr gut!!!
was wiegt es denn???


----------



## Stan_Ef (11. April 2010)

Geiles Teil... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcher Laufradsatz ist das denn?


----------



## fregl (11. April 2010)

ullertom schrieb:


> geiles Bike, die Kette passt sehr gut!!!
> was wiegt es denn???


 
Kette ist eine KMC X9 SL, Gewicht an der Waage 12,3kg(RH=52).


----------



## fregl (11. April 2010)

Stan_Ef schrieb:


> Geiles Teil...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
tune King/Kong, super comp.,xr4.2, 1520g
Gruß Fregl


----------



## _Dominik (11. April 2010)

fregl schrieb:


> Mein Bike!




geiles bike 
meins sieht genauso aus, nur ich hab noch die sun rigle xmb Laufräder drauf


LG 
domme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stan_Ef (11. April 2010)

Hier mal meins beim heutigen "Ausritt":





Der Laufradsatz steht noch auf der Abschussliste. 

Kann mir da jemand einen empfehlen?


----------



## _Dominik (13. April 2010)

Stan_Ef schrieb:


> Hier mal meins beim heutigen "Ausritt":
> 
> 
> 
> ...




echt geile farbe
gefällt mir sehr gut

einen neuen Laufradsatz hätte ich auch gerne..
kann mir einer mal einen guten empfehlen? 
bis 300EUR..

LG domme


----------



## pinocchi0 (13. April 2010)

hope II mit zflow felge, oder schaut euch mal den von babarissa an. von all american classic. gibt auch teilweise sehr gute angebote von dt swiss. 240er nabe mit 4.x felge.


----------



## _Dominik (13. April 2010)

meins


----------



## trek 6500 (13. April 2010)

stan: ..geile farb kombi !! extrem langer vorbau , oder ????


----------



## Stan_Ef (14. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> stan: ..geile farb kombi !! extrem langer vorbau , oder ????



Das ist (noch) der Standart-Easton EA30 vorbau.

Passt von der Länge her fast perfekt.

Will den aber auch noch tauschen gegen einen etwas kürzeren (ca. 2cm weniger).

Btw. die Reifen halten aber auch nicht lange. Habe jetzt 245km weg und der hintere ist fast ohne Profil (fahre überwiegend Schotter/Waldwege).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (14. April 2010)

Hätte jemand mal ein Foto vom Hinterbau mit einem 2,4'' Reifen auf bevorzugt >22mm Felgenmaulweite?


----------



## rallye-driver (20. April 2010)

Heute beim Händler abgeholt und alles eingestellt. Morgen gehts dann mal ne kleine Runde fahren


----------



## _Dominik (21. April 2010)

extrem geile farbe
viel spaß damit


----------



## Vincy (21. April 2010)

@rallye-driver
schwarzer oder sw/grüner Sattel passt da besser zu (siehe Bild von Stan_Ef)


----------



## rallye-driver (21. April 2010)

_Dominik schrieb:


> extrem geile farbe
> viel spaß damit


 
Ja, ist ein schönes grün und außerdem mal was anderes als die vielen Mattschwarzen.




Vincy schrieb:


> @rallye-driver
> schwarzer oder sw/grüner Sattel passt da besser zu (siehe Bild von Stan_Ef)


 
Hmm, hab auch grad auf der Cube page gesehen das auf das Black n' Green original ein schwarzer Sattel gehört. Meins ist so von Cube gekommen, ich war dabei als der Händler den Karton aufmachte.


----------



## Vincy (21. April 2010)

Würde den Sattel dann beim Händler austauschen.
Im Cube-Katalog 2010 ist auch ein schwarzer abgebildet. Zeig es dem Händler und sag ihm dass du gerne einen sw hättest. 
Vielleicht hatten die bei Cube beim Komplettieren grad keinen sw mehr gehabt und deswegen einen anderen genommen.


----------



## Stan_Ef (21. April 2010)

Habe das damals bei meinem auch gesehen, das es da 2 verschiedene Sättel gibt.

Konnte mir das Bike zum Glück aussuchen und habe das mit dem schwarzem Sattel genommen.

Weiß ist einfach 1 Farbe zu viel daran....


----------



## ben_kenobi (23. April 2010)

Guten Abend, bzw.: Servus!

nach Monaten des stillen mitlesens hab' ich mich jetzt auch mal angemeldet 

kurz zu mir:
Mein Name ist Benjamin, bzw. alle sagen Ben, bin 26, komme aus Amberg in der Oberpfalz bzw. dem Herzen Deutschlands: Bayern! 


ich fahre seit ca. 2,5 Jahren MTB, habe mit einem Cube Acid 09 angefangen und fahre jetzt seit ca. 4 Wochen mein neues Cube AMS100 2010. 
Die Entscheidung fÃ¼r das Bike waren nebst Geometrie (Ich bin 1,85m, wiege 82kg und habe eine SchrittlÃ¤nge von 900mm) auch der Preis.

Ich habe das Bike fÃ¼r 1300â¬ von meinem HÃ¤ndler bekommen, es ist die 20"  Version und das einzige was ich bis jetzt (natÃ¼rlich) geÃ¤ndert habe sind  die Pedale 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Kurzes Review vom AMS: (bis heute 450km)

SchÃ¶nes leichtes Bike, mit dem ich vor allem Touren und Singletrails fahre.
Positiv finde ich die (aus meiner Sicht) TOP Geometrie des Bikes sowie die fÃ¼r mich vÃ¶llig ausreichende Ausstattung.

Was noch folgt ist eine 180er Scheibe hinten, die Hayes aber leider im Moment nicht liefern kann. 

Kurz zusammengefasst also:

+ Geometrie
+ Ausstattung im VerhÃ¤ltnis zum Preis

Und mit was ich im Moment zu kÃ¤mpfen habe ist die Einstellung der Bremse (Stroker Trail) um fÃ¼r mich den optimalen Druckpunkt zu finden und der Bremse das Gequietsche auszutreiben.

Bei meine ACID was ich vorher gefahren bin war auch eine Hayes verbaut, allerdings anstatt der TRAIL die RIDE...
auch diese hatte die "Quietsch" - Probleme, die anscheinend bei Hayes Standard sind 


Anbei noch ein paar Bilder die ich heute gemacht hab...

in diesem Sinne,

mfg Ben






Uploaded with ImageShack.us









Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Stan_Ef (24. April 2010)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> Ich habe das Bike fÃ¼r 1300â¬ von meinem HÃ¤ndler bekommen, es ist die 20"  Version und das einzige was ich bis jetzt (natÃ¼rlich) geÃ¤ndert habe sind  die Pedale



Mist, und ich dachte, ich hab mit 1350â¬ einen guten Preis bekommen....

Btw. bevor du die hintere Scheibe wechselst, verbau lieber vorne eine 203mm und nimm die 180-er nach hinten...


----------



## ben_kenobi (24. April 2010)

Stan_Ef schrieb:


> Mist, und ich dachte, ich hab mit 1350 einen guten Preis bekommen....
> 
> Btw. bevor du die hintere Scheibe wechselst, verbau lieber vorne eine 203mm und nimm die 180-er nach hinten...



Kann ich vorne eine 203er verbauen???!
Habe nirgends was darüber gefunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (24. April 2010)

ist ne reba, kannst du


----------



## ben_kenobi (24. April 2010)

wow, super...danke für die info...
habe mich diesbezüglich schon länger umgeschaut, aber nirgends eine Info bzw. Freigabeinfo gefunden... 

eine Frage hätte ich noch zum Thema Lenker:

nach 1,5 bis 2 Stunden Fahrt merke ich, dass mein(e) Handgelenk(e) anfangen zu "schmerzen"...
90% aber nur das rechte...

ich habe das Bike eigtl. hiermit "eingestellt":
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/Optimal sitzenhttp://www.bikegalerie.de/attachments/046_Die optimale Sitzposition.pdf

Alle Messwerte bzw. Maße passen eigtl. perfekt.
Das einzige Problem wären meine Handgelenke.
Auf Seite 7, Bild 6 sieht mans ziemlich gut, anbei noch ein Bild von mir:

ist:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

soll:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Mein Handgelenk ist meiner Meinung nach noch zu stark geknickt.
Nach unten, und beim Bremsen bzw. "Last" bei Abfahrten nach innen.

Wenn ich den Sattel jetzt höher stelle, wäre zwar der Knick weg, aber höher will ich den Sattel auch gar nicht mehr einstellen...
Tritt etc. passt perfekt.

Hättet ihr einen Tipp für mich?
Andrer Lenker? (Noch) längerer Vorbau?

Danke,
Ben


----------



## _Dominik (24. April 2010)

ich denke es liegt an an Griffen..
schau dir doch mal diese an http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k440/a1564/performance-comfort-gp1-l.html. dein bike-händler müsste die normalerweise auch im sortiment haben

LG Dominik


----------



## ben_kenobi (25. April 2010)

_Dominik schrieb:


> ich denke es liegt an an Griffen..
> schau dir doch mal diese an http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k440/a1564/performance-comfort-gp1-l.html. dein bike-händler müsste die normalerweise auch im sortiment haben
> 
> LG Dominik


 

vielen Dank für die Info.
Die sehen echt interessant aus.
Ich dachte bisher immer eher es liegt an der Form des Lenkers.
Aber ich werde mir die Griffe mal genauer ansehen.

Hast du bzw. jemand schon Erfahrungen mit diesen gemacht?

mfg Ben


----------



## 46nos (25. April 2010)

meine Meinung ist das es an den falsch angebrachten Lenker liegt!
er muss etwas nach hinten gedreht werden!


----------



## ben_kenobi (25. April 2010)

46nos schrieb:


> meine Meinung ist das es an den falsch angebrachten Lenker liegt!
> er muss etwas nach hinten gedreht werden!



hey,

hab heute auf ner 20km tour mal mit dem lenker experimentiert.
und siehe da, nach einer anfänglichen zu weiten einstellungen (kam eigtl. nur noch mit kanpp über den fingerspitzen an den bremshebel) hab ich dann nach (geschätzen) 3° weiterstellen ein besseres gefühl gehabt...

meine hand ist einfach "gerader" an der bremse...
und weniger geknickt.

ich denke trotzdem drüber nach, mir noch ergon griffe zuzulegen.
allerdings kann ich mich nicht zwischen dem 

*GA1-S  All Mountain Griff*
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k440/a14068/ga1-s-all-mountain-griff.html

dem *Performance Comfort GP1-L *
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k440/a1564/performance-comfort-gp1-l.html

und dem *Performance Comfort GP1-L *(Nexus®/Rohloff)
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k440/a3370/performance-comfort-gp1-l-nexus-rohloff.html

besonders letzterer scheint mir doch etwas zu breit zu sein...
bei singletrails sicher eher nach- als vorteil...


----------



## rallye-driver (26. April 2010)

Meine Frau ist gestern mit meinem ams mal eine kleine Runde gefahren und war direkt hell begeistert. Jetzt dürfen wir nach einem ams in ihrer Größe ausschau halten...


----------



## ben_kenobi (26. April 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ist ne reba, kannst du



kann mir jemand sagen, welchen adapter ich für die 203er Scheibe brauche um sie vorne zu verbauen?

Und um die 180er hinten zu montieren kann ich ja den Adapter von vorne nehmen oder?

vielen Danke,
Ben


----------



## acid-driver (26. April 2010)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> Und um die 180er hinten zu montieren kann ich ja den Adapter von vorne nehmen oder?




das auf jeden fall nicht^^

die neue reba dürfte vorne PM haben, also brauchst du einen pm-pm adaper auf 203mm

ich hab noch einen von shimano liegen, wenn du willst, kannst du den haben.
kannst mir ja mal ne PM schreiben, wenn du willst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben_kenobi (26. April 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> das auf jeden fall nicht^^
> 
> die neue reba dürfte vorne PM haben, also brauchst du einen pm-pm adaper auf 203mm
> 
> ...




eben das finde ich nirgends, welche adapter ich brauche um

a) die 180er von vorne nach hinten zu verbauen

und

b) vorne eine neue 203mm zu verbauen...

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k611/a2054/bremsscheibe-203-mm.html?mfid=384

zum mäuse melken echt....


----------



## acid-driver (26. April 2010)

kann ich mir zwar beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, dass man da nichts findet...

aber hier mal für die ganz faulen:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a4906/adapter-fuer-180-mm-auf-is-2000-hr.html?mfid=384
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a2055/adapter-vr-fuer-203-mm-postmount-aufnahme.html?mfid=384


----------



## ben_kenobi (26. April 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> kann ich mir zwar beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, dass man da nichts findet...
> 
> aber hier mal für die ganz faulen:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a4906/adapter-fuer-180-mm-auf-is-2000-hr.html?mfid=384
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a2055/adapter-vr-fuer-203-mm-postmount-aufnahme.html?mfid=384




danke, aber "gefunden" hab ichs ja auch. 

aber ich wusste halt nicht, welche adapter ich wofür brauche.
und dank dir weiß ich jetzt, dass ich *DEN*:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a2055/adapter-vr-fuer-203-mm-postmount-aufnahme.html?mfid=384 
brauche um am VR die 180er durch die 203er zu ersetzen, und

*DEN*: 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a4906/adapter-fuer-180-mm-auf-is-2000-hr.html?mfid=384 
um die 180er die am VR war, am HR zu montieren.

richtig?
Dann wirklich vielen Dank!!


----------



## Stan_Ef (26. April 2010)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> richtig?



Jo


----------



## acid-driver (26. April 2010)

ja, die links habe ich dir gerade gegeben  warum sollten die falsch sein?^^


----------



## ben_kenobi (26. April 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ja, die links habe ich dir gerade gegeben  warum sollten die falsch sein?^^



ne nich' falsch...
ned dasses hier n' missverständnis gibt 

war nur zu meinem (besseren) verständnis.

ich sach' nochmal: vielen vielen DanK!! 

welche(s) bike(s) fährst du eigtl?

mfg Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallye-driver (28. April 2010)

kleine Feierabendrunde heute abend... Für meine Frau die erste Fahrt mit ihrem neuen Cube AMS WLS


----------



## ben_kenobi (29. April 2010)

Hallo,

hat jemand ERGON Griffe an seinem AMS??
Meine GE1-L sind gestern gekommen, aber leider sind die irgendwie zu lang 

und ich bräuchte nen Tipp für nen Lenker:

meine Handgelenke sind immer leicht nach innen geknickt, bräuchte somit einen Lenker, bei dem die Griffe außen leicht nach hinten zeigen.
Hat jemand Vorschläge?

mfg Ben


----------



## markus.2407 (29. April 2010)

Hi
ich hab mir die GA1 geholt - auch die sind länger als das Original! Du must die Bremse, Shifter, LO lösen und ein wenig nach innen schieben. Schei...schwer sind die Stopfen zu montieren!(soll man die vielleicht kleiner schneiden?) Original Griffe hab ich mit ein wenig Öl unterspritzt und dann mit ein bischen Kraft runterbekommen.
Ich hatte mal die ACROS Schraubgriffe im Auge aber dann doch wieder aus den selben verloren...sind  gute Alternative! 
Gruss


----------



## ben_kenobi (29. April 2010)

markus.2407 schrieb:


> Hi
> ich hab mir die GA1 geholt - auch die sind länger als das Original! Du must die Bremse, Shifter, LO lösen und ein wenig nach innen schieben. Schei...schwer sind die Stopfen zu montieren!(soll man die vielleicht kleiner schneiden?) Original Griffe hab ich mit ein wenig Öl unterspritzt und dann mit ein bischen Kraft runterbekommen.
> Ich hatte mal die ACROS Schraubgriffe im Auge aber dann doch wieder aus den selben verloren...sind  gute Alternative!
> Gruss



Danke für die Info.
Laut *Ergon* mit denen ich telefoniert habe, sind die GE1 und die GA1 völlig identisch, _bis auf eine äußere Reibfläche_.
Die Gr. S ist nur 2mm kürzer, von daher bringen die auch nix.

Da ich zZ. eh mit meinem Vorbau experementiere (muss steiler werden, habe nach 2h Schmerzen in den Armen) kann ich das dann in einem Aufwasch erledigen.

Eigtl. wollte ich sie ja zurückschicken, aber so gesehen werd ich sie trotzdem mal montieren.

Kurze Umfrage:

Können die AMS 100 User hier mal ihre Vorbauten nennen (falls nicht Standard) mit Größe, Winkel und auch Körpermaße??

VIELEN DANK!!


----------



## markus.2407 (29. April 2010)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> Eigtl. wollte ich sie ja zurückschicken, aber so gesehen werd ich sie trotzdem mal montieren.
> 
> Kurze Umfrage:
> 
> ...



Dazu must Du die VP zerstören....nee oder nur die rechte Seite probieren.
Ich hab den FSA 3xx (wegen der Rüru Aktion, easton ea30 hatte ja Problemchen) aus der original Stellung etwas gedreht(sodass die Ende nach oben kam), weil mir ham auch die Hände geschmerzt.


----------



## ben_kenobi (29. April 2010)

markus.2407 schrieb:


> Dazu must Du die VP zerstören....nee oder nur die rechte Seite probieren.
> Ich hab den FSA 3xx (wegen der Rüru Aktion, easton ea30 hatte ja Problemchen) aus der original Stellung etwas gedreht(sodass die Ende nach oben kam), weil mir ham auch die Hände geschmerzt.




ja ich werd erstmal nur den rechten anschrauben heute 
Verpackung bleibt dann erst mal Original.

welchen Winkel hast du denn (grob geschätzt) ??
Und wie groß bist du?


----------



## ben_kenobi (29. April 2010)

rallye-driver schrieb:


> kleine Feierabendrunde heute abend... Für meine Frau die erste Fahrt mit ihrem neuen Cube AMS WLS



Ist die Austattung eures WLS identisch mit dem Herrenmodel??


----------



## rallye-driver (29. April 2010)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> Ist die Austattung eures WLS identisch mit dem Herrenmodel??


 
Nicht ganz, es sind andere Bremsen dran, Formula RX (180/160mm). Die greifen etwas sanfter zu als die Hayes.
Der Rest der Unterschiede ist dann wohl eher als Damenmodelltypisch einzustufen: Sattel / Sattelstütze und Griffe


----------



## Vincy (29. April 2010)

Bremse (RX), Sattel, Sattelstütze (RFR, leichter), Griffe (Ergon), 170er Kurbel und LRS (ZX24/Deore) sind beim WLS anders.


----------



## ben_kenobi (30. April 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> Bremse (RX), Sattel, Sattelstütze (RFR, leichter), Griffe (Ergon), 170er Kurbel und LRS (ZX24/Deore) sind beim WLS anders.




Standardmäßig Ergon Griffe?
Stark...

ich hab mir jetzt die GE1-L montiert...
Erfahrungsbericht folgt, versuche (wenns Wetter passt) diese ausgiebeig zu testen 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (2. Mai 2010)

sagt mal, das schwarz orangene ams 100, glaub blackfire hieß es, mit der kabelverlegung auf der oberseite des unterrohrs. das ist doch modelljahr 2006/7 und das war das bruchanfällige baujahr oder?

tauscht cube immernoch gebrochene rahmen dieses jahrgangs aus ?


----------



## acid-driver (2. Mai 2010)

war schwarz orange nicht das xms?


----------



## pinocchi0 (2. Mai 2010)

dies meinte ich.

die kleine extra strebe am oberrohr zur sattelstütze ist doch nur bei den großen rahmen vorhanden oder? auch schon 2006/7? oder ist das ein 2009er modell? (denke nicht)
:x


----------



## ben_kenobi (3. Mai 2010)

Hat zufällig jemand spacer unter seinem vorbau??

Hab' das Gefühl ich bräuchte den Lenker ne Idee höher...

mfg


----------



## Flitzetina (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Werde mir wohl das AMS Pro RX kaufen. Jetzt geht es um die Grössenwahl:

Habe bei einem Händler angerufen und er hat mir (1,68m - Schrittlänge 79,5cm) zum 16Zoll Rahmen geraten. Das kam mir komisch vor und ich habe online diverse Rechner bemüht und dort lande ich eher bei einer Empfehlung von 17,5 Zoll. 
Das AMS gibt es aber nur in 16 und 18. 
Abgesehen davon, dass ich versuchen werde, beide mal kurz Probe zu fahren, hat jemand eine Empfehlung, was die richtige Grösse wäre? 
Was wären die Vor- und Nachteile, einen etwas zu kleinen bzw. etwas zu grossen Rahmen zu nehmen?

Freu mich über eure Tipps. 

LG
TINA


----------



## xerto (4. Mai 2010)

Hier findest Du alle Informationen:

http://www.bikers-seiten.de/pages/technik/rahmenhoehe.php


----------



## Flitzetina (4. Mai 2010)

xerto schrieb:


> Hier findest Du alle Informationen:
> 
> http://www.bikers-seiten.de/pages/technik/rahmenhoehe.php



Danke für den Link. Das Problem bleibt aber bestehen. 

Der Rechner spuckt für Schrittlänge 79cm eine Rahmengrösse von 18 Zoll aus. Die Tabelle unten dran sagt aber was anderes, siehe auch:



> 165 - 170 cm                                         15 - 16"                                         38 - 41 cm
> 170 - 175 cm                                         16 - 17"                                         41 - 43 cm
> 175 - 180 cm                                         17 - 18"                                         43 - 46 cm



Mit meinen 168cm wäre ich klar bei 16 Zoll... für 18 Zoll müsste ich laut Tabelle eher 180cm gross sein. 

Irgendwas passt da doch nicht 

Das bedeutet wohl, dass meine Beine lang sind, oder?  Würde ich dann den kleineren Rahmen nehmen und die Sattelstütze entsprechend lang rausziehen?


----------



## xerto (4. Mai 2010)

Meine Frau fährt mit Größe 1,65m sowohl 16` als auch 18`BIkes.

Probiers es aus wo Du Dich wohler fühlst.


----------



## Flitzetina (4. Mai 2010)

xerto schrieb:


> Meine Frau fährt mit Größe 1,65m sowohl 16` als auch 18`BIkes.
> 
> Probiers es aus wo Du Dich wohler fühlst.



Werd ich wohl tun müssen 

Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (4. Mai 2010)

Das kommt eher auf den persönlichen Fahrstil an.
Bei sportlicher Fahrweise eher eine RH kleiner, bei Tendenz zum Tourer dagegen die größere RH.
Nicht die Körpergröße ist so entscheidend, sondern eher die Schrittlänge.(unterschiedliche Proportionen) 
Die Bike-Geometrie sollte man aber auch nicht vernachlässigen (zB die Oberrohrlänge).
Besonders das AMS100 hat bei 18" eine relativ große OBL (das AMS125 ist da zB etwas kürzer)!
Da wirst du dann mit deinen 1,68m Probleme bekommen. Bin selber 1,73m (81cm) und tue mich damit recht schwer.
Für Frauen gibt es da extra die WLS series. 
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ams-wls-pro_id_35870_.htm


----------



## acid-driver (4. Mai 2010)

hauptsache, du "sitzt" nicht auf dem oberrohr auf, wenn du absteigst


----------



## Flitzetina (4. Mai 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das kommt eher auf den persönlichen Fahrstil an.
> Bei sportlicher Fahrweise eher eine RH kleiner, bei Tendenz zum Tourer dagegen die größere RH.
> Nicht die Körpergröße ist so entscheidend, sondern eher die Schrittlänge.(unterschiedliche Proportionen)
> Die Bike-Geometrie sollte man aber auch nicht vernachlässigen (zB die Oberrohrlänge).
> ...


Ich hab aber Arme wie ein Gorilla 

stimmt aber natürlich, der Sprung vom 16'' aufs 18'' ist echt gross bezogen auf die Oberrohrlänge. Hab das mal mit dem Nerve XC und dem Perfect Positioning System von Canyon verglichen. Das Bike ist im Vergleich ganz anders in der Geometrie


----------



## pinocchi0 (4. Mai 2010)

ich würd an deiner stelle das 16er nehmen mit anderen vorbau. oder ein wls für den risikofaktor, "oberorhraufsetzen" was weh tun könnte, denke ich mir, das ist nicht zu verwechseln mit "aufsrohrsetzen" 

sorry, bin halt noch ein kleiner junge.

also lieber eine nummer kleiner und ein "flinkes" bike haben und mit vorbau/lenker sich seine position anpassen. aber nichts geht halt über selbst testen. fahr ein 16 und 18er schau welches besser zu dir passt, auf wem du dich wohler fühlst. den rest kann man dann mit anderem vorbau lenker sattelposition alles ausgleichen und perfektionieren.

o/


----------



## Stan_Ef (7. Mai 2010)

Gebt mir mal eine kleine Entscheidungshilfe. 

Nachdem ich nun den 2. Satz SunRingle XMB zerlegt habe, brauche ich was anderes.

Habe jetzt jemanden gefunden, der mir einen LRS nach meinen Vorgaben zusammen setzt.

Kann mich nur nicht bei den Farben entscheiden.

Habe das schw/grüner 2010-er AMS.

Zur Auswahl steht:

Felge schwarz, weiß, rot oder camouflage
Nabe schwarz, rot, weiß oder gold
Speichen silber oder schwarz
Nippel schwarz, rot, silbern oder gold

Tendiere zu schwarzen Felgen, roten Naben, roten Nippeln und schwarzen Speichen. 

Beißt sich das mit dem grün des Rahmens?


----------



## pinocchi0 (7. Mai 2010)

ich würd weiße naben schwarze felgen nippel und speichen nehmen, 
falls du schon was rotes am bike hast auch gern rote naben passenend zur roten teilen deines bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (7. Mai 2010)

Nimm doch einen DT Swiss LRS (zB X1800), nur halt mit anderen Aufkleber (wie zB vom Cube Sting HPC). Der sieht ganz gut dazu aus. 
Oder ein schlichter Shimano SystemLRS würde auch dazu passen.
Ansonten würde ich einen ganz in schwarz nehmen. Rot noch dazu, wird zu viel.
Evtl noch Nippel und/oder Naben in passendem grün (evtl eloxieren lassen)


----------



## Stan_Ef (7. Mai 2010)

Wenn du mir zeigst, wo es die Aufkleber gibt.


----------



## Vincy (7. Mai 2010)

Stan_Ef schrieb:


> Wenn du mir zeigst, wo es die Aufkleber gibt.


 
Aufkleber kann man bei einem Grafiker anfertigen lassen. 
Mir geht es da eher um das Design von dem Cube LRS.


----------



## pinocchi0 (7. Mai 2010)

die sticker fürs laufrad bekommst du von cube.


----------



## Stan_Ef (8. Mai 2010)

Ok, mein Cube-Händler versucht, die für mich aufzutreiben.

Nachfertigen kann man vergessen, da kosten ja die Aufkleber bald genau so viel wie der LRS.

Habe mich für folgende Konfiguration entschieden:


Felgen Spank Stiffy schwarz
Nabe FunWorks 2Way weiß
Speichen 2mm Niro schwarz
Nippel Alu schwarz

Hoffe mal, das ich dann damit zufrieden bin....


----------



## acid-driver (8. Mai 2010)

wird aber bockschwer das teil, was?


----------



## Stan_Ef (8. Mai 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wird aber bockschwer das teil, was?



Meinste?

Der Händler hat ausgerechnet, das es angeblich nur 2100gr. sein sollen.

Alternativen? 

Hab ja bisher noch nicht bestellt....


----------



## acid-driver (8. Mai 2010)

jau, 2100g sind richtig schwer. fährst ja kein downhill mit dem ams... (da passt die gewichtsklasse nämlich eher hin...)

die naben kenn ich nicht, was man so liest, sollen die aber durchaus ok sein. 
alunippel sind auch nicht verkehrt. 
speichen täte ich lieber konifizierte nehmen -> DT comp oder revo
nun zur felge...
da kommts drauf an, welchen reifen du fahren willst.

bei reifen um die 2.2" ist zb eine DT 4.2d ganz angebracht.

gewicht sollte sich dann so bei ca 1600-1700g einpendeln, ich kenne das gewicht der naben halt nicht


----------



## Stan_Ef (8. Mai 2010)

Ich hab jetzt nochmal ein bischen runtelefoniert.

Könnte auch bekommen:



Nabe: Shimano Deore XT Disk schwarz
             Speichen: DT Swiss Competition schwarz
             Felge: DT Swiss 4.2D schwarz 

Würde mich 199 kosten. Gewicht wäre da 1850g.

Besser?


----------



## acid-driver (8. Mai 2010)

was spricht denn gegen die funworksnabe mit den 4.2d felgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stan_Ef (8. Mai 2010)

Ganz einfach.

Die FunWorks kann ich nicht in Verbindung mit den DT-Felgen bekommen und der DT-Laufsatz ist schon fertig montiert.

Sind auch 2 verschiedene Händler.

Was spricht gegen die XT-Nabe?


----------



## acid-driver (8. Mai 2010)

Stan_Ef schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen die XT-Nabe?



das hohe gewicht 
zudem sind die meinungen zweigeteilt, was die konuslager von shimano angeht. die einen lieben sie, die anderen hassen sie...

was ist HIERMIT?


----------



## Stan_Ef (8. Mai 2010)

Naja, auf 100g kommt es mir nicht so an.

Wichtiger ist mir da, das ich die bei einem lokalem Dealer kaufe, da ich in Inet extrem ungerne einkaufe und das der LRS was abkann.


----------



## acid-driver (8. Mai 2010)

naja aber gerade beim lrs merkt man die 100g 

letztendlich mach doch einfach, was du willst. mehr als meine meinung kann ich dir dazu auch nicht geben


----------



## dirkbalzer (14. Mai 2010)

Auch hier mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild von mir:







Hab Probleme mit knackem im Tretlager...
Säubern hat nichts gebracht.

Bin jetzt am überlegenlegen ob ich nur das Lager tauschen soll, oder ob ich gleich auf die XTR Kurbel incl Lager umzusteige?
Beim Lager dachte ich an das blaue Hope Edelstahllager... was meint ihr?


----------



## Groudon (14. Mai 2010)

eloxblau passt vlt ne so

das eloxrot aber vlt zum Schaltauge und den R1-rot-Einstäzen


----------



## ben_kenobi (14. Mai 2010)

dirkbalzer schrieb:


> Auch hier mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild von mir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr schick!  
welche griffe und welcher sattel is dann des auf dem bild?

mfg Ben


----------



## Vincy (14. Mai 2010)

Sattel ist ein Fizik Tundra.


----------



## bibo0207 (15. Mai 2010)

das ist meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkbalzer (15. Mai 2010)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> sehr schick!
> welche griffe und welcher sattel is dann des auf dem bild?
> 
> mfg Ben


Sattel: Fizik Tundra
Griffe: Ergon GX1



Groudon schrieb:


> eloxblau passt vlt ne so
> 
> das eloxrot aber vlt zum Schaltauge und den R1-rot-Einstäzen


hmm joa
Ein paar rote Akzente sind drin. Aber überwiegens isses halt weiß-blau.
Die Rahmenteile werden am Tretlager halt alle weiß. Da würde eigentlich blau wieder passen. Müsste aber das Orignal blau des Rahmens sein ;O

Hat vielleicht jemand ein Foto wo man das ganze montiert sieht?


----------



## acid-driver (15. Mai 2010)

montiert sieht das so aus:





stellt sich mir aber die frage, welchen vorteil du dir von dem lager erhoffst?


----------



## dirkbalzer (15. Mai 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> stellt sich mir aber die frage, welchen vorteil du dir von dem lager erhoffst?


Bin auf der Suche nach einem "Sorglos-Lager". Das Hope soll ja gut gedichtet sein. 
Sieht zudem noch ganz nett aus. Das Gewicht ist mir eigentlich relativ egal.

Bei der XTR Kurbel natürlich nur rein Optik . Aber muss ganz ehrlich gestehen bei dem Preis packt mich dann so langsam der geiz ;O


----------



## Groudon (15. Mai 2010)

Kannst ja auch das Reset Racing Lager nehmen. Soll auch nicht von schlechten Eltern stammen.


----------



## Ajos (15. Mai 2010)

bibo0207 schrieb:


> das ist meins


 
Steht da die rechte Kurbel am Boden an oder täuscht das ?


----------



## bibo0207 (15. Mai 2010)

nein das täuscht,wäre auch schwierig zu fahren.hier besser zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (15. Mai 2010)

ist das der rahmen von ebay ? konnte mich nicht entscheiden und nun ist er weg =) aus frust wurde es dann ein fritzz :x


----------



## drexsack (15. Mai 2010)

Ahh das weiss-blaue gefällt mir _sehr_ gut. Ich hab schon immer mal überlegt, ob ich mein weiss blaues Reaction auf ein AMS umbaue, das meiste müsste ich ja einfach umbasteln können. Was kostet der Rahmen mit Dämpfer?


----------



## dirkbalzer (15. Mai 2010)

drexsack schrieb:


> Ahh das weiss-blaue gefällt mir _sehr_ gut. Ich hab schon immer mal überlegt, ob ich mein weiss blaues Reaction auf ein AMS umbaue, das meiste müsste ich ja einfach umbasteln können. Was kostet der Rahmen mit Dämpfer?



So auf die schnelle habe ich den 2010'er Rahmen gefunden. 899
http://www.neon-radsport.de/produktdetails.php?kid=7880


----------



## bibo0207 (15. Mai 2010)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> ist das der rahmen von ebay ? konnte mich nicht entscheiden und nun ist er weg =) aus frust wurde es dann ein fritzz :x


 
ja das ist der rahmen,habe auch eine weile überlegt,konnte dann aber nicht wiederstehen


----------



## Vincy (15. Mai 2010)

dirkbalzer schrieb:


> So auf die schnelle habe ich den 2010'er Rahmen gefunden. 899
> http://www.neon-radsport.de/produktdetails.php?kid=7880


 
Das ist UVP von Cube.


----------



## Vincy (15. Mai 2010)

drexsack schrieb:


> Ahh das weiss-blaue gefÃ¤llt mir _sehr_ gut. Ich hab schon immer mal Ã¼berlegt, ob ich mein weiss blaues Reaction auf ein AMS umbaue, das meiste mÃ¼sste ich ja einfach umbasteln kÃ¶nnen. Was kostet der Rahmen mit DÃ¤mpfer?


 
Mit der Gabel kÃ¶nnte es knapp werden, wegen dem Schaft. Das Reaction hat ein recht kurzes Steuerrohr.
Ansonsten kannst du da alles weiter verwenden.
Wegen dem Rahmen muÃt du da bei verschiedenen HÃ¤ndlern anfragen. Die Preise gegehen da ab ca 400â¬ los (je nach GrÃ¶Ãe, Farbe und Modelljahr)


----------



## Vincy (15. Mai 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Kannst ja auch das Reset Racing Lager nehmen. Soll auch nicht von schlechten Eltern stammen.


 
Die haben aber leider auch einen stolzen Preis. 
http://www.reset-racing.de/


----------



## Groudon (15. Mai 2010)

joa - aber das X-Press ist cool =) vlt werde ich mein Reaction im Winter in schwarz-grün ändern ^^ dann kommt das mit ran =)


----------



## tosa (20. Mai 2010)

Ob blau oder rot: egal - hier mal ein echtes Schwarz/Weiß-Bild (ja mit richtigem Film gemacht) von meinem schwarzen Cube (was anderes als sw wäre ja auch fatal)...







cu Tom


----------



## CubeComp (17. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute
Dann will ich mal den Thread wieder aufleben lassen.
Hier mal mein Würfel.Soweit alles original bis auf die Fat Alberts,die Ergon GC2 und die XT Schalthebel ohne Ganganzeige. Die originalen Deore Hebel mit dem riesen Fenster(Ganganzeige) fand ich einfach nur hässlich.
Bildqualität ist nichts so toll,hab ich mit dem Handy gemacht.





Zu den Problemen die einige mit der Stroker Trail haben kann ich nichts sagen.Bin sehr zufrieden mit denen.Hatte anfänglich ab und zu mal ein leichtes Schleifen beim Lastwechsel.Nachdem ich aber die Fat Alberts drauf gemacht habe,und die Räder neu montiert habe,habe ich gar keine Probleme mehr.
Ciao
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erich17 (17. Juni 2010)

folgende Umbauten:

Schaltwerk: SRAM X0
Schalthebel: SRAM X0
Felgen: DT Swiss XR4.2d
Naben: HOPE PRO II
Speichen: DT Swiss Comp
Nippel : DT Swiss Alu
Cassette: SRAM 990 11-34
Bremsscheibe vorne: SHIMANO XT 203mm
Bresscheibe hinten: SHIMANO XT 180mm
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Sattelstütze: RITCHEY WCS
Vorbau: RITCHEY WCS 4AXIS
Lenker: RITCHEY WCS CARBON Low Riser
Griffe: ProPALM




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


letzten Sonntag von Scharnitz hoch zum Karwendelhaus und zur Falkenhütte : insgesamt 1200Hm SUPER GEILE NATUR


----------



## Vincy (17. Juni 2010)

Die blaueloxierten Teile hätte ich da aber weggelassen. Passen irgendwie nicht so dazu (unharmonisch).


----------



## tosa (17. Juni 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die blaueloxierten Teile hätte ich da aber weggelassen. Passen irgendwie nicht so dazu (unharmonisch).



Muss ich zustimmen. Passt besser in schwarz, weiß oder rot.

Ansonsten ein schönes Teil!

cu Tom


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Juni 2010)

@tosa : dein bild is klasse !!!!!


----------



## tosa (19. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Blumen...

cu Tom


----------



## Strider (21. Juni 2010)

tosa schrieb:


> Ob blau oder rot: egal - hier mal ein echtes Schwarz/Weiß-Bild (ja mit richtigem Film gemacht) von meinem schwarzen Cube (was anderes als sw wäre ja auch fatal)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice!


----------



## schatten (21. Juni 2010)

Mit Verlaub, aber was ist an dem Bild so toll?

In meinen Augen ist es weder technisch (unscharf, zu hoher Kontrast), noch von der Komposition her (Bike "verschwindet" teilweise vor dem Hintergrund) besonders gelungen.

Nichts für ungut, ist ja kein Fotoforum hier...


----------



## tosa (21. Juni 2010)

schatten schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, aber was ist an dem Bild so toll?
> 
> In meinen Augen ist es weder technisch (unscharf, zu hoher Kontrast), noch von der Komposition her (Bike "verschwindet" teilweise vor dem Hintergrund) besonders gelungen.
> 
> Nichts für ungut, ist ja kein Fotoforum hier...



Mit dem Gestrüpp gebe ich dir recht.
Kontrast soll so (Zwischentöne sind bei der Digitalisierung leider flöten gegangen). Das Original ist rattenscharf (Objektiv Leica Summilux M50/1.4 - was schärferes gibt es kaum). 
Leider ist die Kopie wirklich unscharf. Hab's noch einmal digitalisiert. Ist aber nur unwesentlich besser. 

cu Tom


----------



## ncl (23. Juni 2010)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand eine 21mm breite Felge in ein AMS 100 eingebaut? Ich habe 2,4 Zoll breite Fat Albert aufgezogen. Da meine Alexrims EN24 (Innenbreite 19mm) meinen 95 kilo anscheinend nicht gewachsen sind hab ich im Hinterrad immer wieder Schlag. Der Reifen streift dann an einer Stelle am Rahmen. Und vorne ist es am Durchmesser ziemlich knapp an der Reba SL.
Jetzt überlege ich mir breitere Felgen (Mavic Crossline) zu kaufen. Ändert sich bei 21 mm Innenbreite die Kontur des Reifens wirklich deutlich? Kann man auch mit 95 Kilo mit ca 2 bar auf der Straße fahren ohne daß es schwammig wird? Zur Zeit brauch ich knapp 3 bar -vor allem in Kurven.
Wäre nett wenn jemand was dazu schreiben würde.
Danke im voraus
Ach ja, es ist ein AMS 100 LTD von 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (23. Juni 2010)

Bei mir kommen demnächst Supra30 (23mm Innenbreite) ins Haus. Ich hatte zumindest vor, am VR den 2.4er FA und am HR den (alten) 2.35 FA zu fahren.

Ist das an der Reba wirklich so eng?


----------



## acid-driver (23. Juni 2010)

das mit dem mavic-lrs würde ich mir wirklich überlegen...
besonders steif sind die nicht...

2.4er reifen auf breiter felge geht bei meiner reba voll klar


----------



## ncl (23. Juni 2010)

@ S P
Der Abstand nach "oben" ist in etwa 5mm. Wenn sich ein kleines Steinchen im Profil festsetzt, was mir beim Fat Albert oft passiert streift es halt an der Gabel. Dann kommt zum schrapp...schrapp...schrapp.. vom Hinterrad noch ein klack...klack...klack vom Vorderrad dazu.
Beim Nobby Nic in 2,25 ist der Abstand zur Gabel ca. 1cm.
Mich würde jetzt halt interessieren ob eine breitere Felge wirklich deutlich mehr Abstand zum Rahmen bringt.


----------



## S P (23. Juni 2010)

Ah, danke für die Info. Zur Zeit habe ich den alten FA in 2.35 auf der Alexrims EN24 (mit 19mm Innenbreite) am VR, und ich dachte schon, das sei eng.

Ich hoffe, das es mit den 23mm Innenbreite der Alexrims Supra30 besser wird.


----------



## Vincy (23. Juni 2010)

Die Reifenkontur wird dadurch etwas flacher. Viel macht es da aber nicht aus. Schätze so ca 2mm niedriger in der Höhe, aber dann dafür mehr in die Breite.
Reifenfreigabe bei RS: SID 2,3"; Reba 2,4"; Revelation 2,5"


----------



## tosa (24. Juni 2010)

schatten schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, aber was ist an dem Bild so toll?
> 
> In meinen Augen ist es weder technisch (unscharf, zu hoher Kontrast), noch von der Komposition her (Bike "verschwindet" teilweise vor dem Hintergrund) besonders gelungen.
> 
> Nichts für ungut, ist ja kein Fotoforum hier...




Hab es mal neu digitalisiert:






cu Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (29. Juni 2010)

...mir hats vorher schon gefallen ... bike scheint in die landschaft integriert zu sein ... ich find´es gut in szene gesetzt ... aber is ja , wie so vieles , geschmacksache ...


----------



## S P (4. Juli 2010)

Hier mal eine Aufnahme mit einem 2.35'' FA auf einer 559x23 Felge im Hinterbau.





Mit einem 2.4'' wird das sicherlich eng werden. Zumindest passt erst einmal der 2.35'' gut rein. 

Edit:

FA 2.4'' am VR


----------



## _Commander_ (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo miteinander,

anbei mal Bilder von  meinem 2010er AMS Comp.
Prizipiell ist es Serie, lediglich Vorbau (Syntace F139) + Lenker (Syntace Duraflite 2014) wurden bissl angepasst, um gestreckter zu sitzen....

Gruss, Commander


----------



## kampfgnom (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

Ich werde in den kommenden Tag Eurem "Verein" beitreten, nachdem heute mein schwarz-weißer 2009er Comp-Rahmen angekommen ist. Vorerst gibt es nur ein schlechtes Handybild, aber ich gelobe Besserung, sobald das Rad Gestalt annimmt.

Ein kleines Wehwehchen habe ich allerdings zu vermelden:
Als Sattelklemmschelle hatte ich mir eine wunderschöne Syntace Super Lock bestellt, musste aber eben feststellen, dass der AMS-Rahmen am Sattelrohr nicht die erforderliche Klemmhöhe hergibt. Der 35mm starke Absatz ist einfach zu kurz 
Also adé du schöne Sattelrohrdichtung und olé willkommen, langweilige Standardklemme...


----------



## ben_kenobi (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

hatte jemand von euch schon die "typischen Knacks-Probeme" ??

Das Bike ist jetzt 4 Monate alt, 1100km runter.
Tretlager wurde vor 2 Wochen ersetzt, da es unter Belastung und im Wiegetritt geknackst hat.

Jetzt hab ich wieder Knackgeräusche, allerdings meiner Meinung nach vom Freilauf, und was mir auch aufgefallen ist, meine Kassette hat ca. 4-6mm "Spiel"...

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?
Fahre morgen Mittag zu meinem Händler, hoffentlich bekommt er das auf die Schnelle wieder hin...
Ohne einschicken...

mfg Ben


----------



## dirkbalzer (15. Juli 2010)

Hatte letzt auch Probleme mit knacken.
Bei mir hat es geholfen mal alle Schrauben am Hinterbau nach zu ziehen.
Da hatte sich eine gelockert. Seit dem habe ich keine Probleme mehr...


----------



## ben_kenobi (15. Juli 2010)

okay werd ich heute nochmal versuchen, hab ich schon vor ein paar wochen gemacht.
wär toll wenns nur so eine kleinigkeit ist, allerdings vermute ich aufgrund des geräusches schon was größeres...
naja mal sehen )


----------



## ben_kenobi (19. Juli 2010)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> okay werd ich heute nochmal versuchen, hab ich schon vor ein paar wochen gemacht.
> wär toll wenns nur so eine kleinigkeit ist, allerdings vermute ich aufgrund des geräusches schon was größeres...
> naja mal sehen )




so, wie vermutet der freilauf.
musste eingeschickt werden. 

konnte meinen händler aber überreden, mir ein leih-hinterrad zu montieren...
zum glück...

nach 500km tretlager, nach 1000km nun das...
hoffentlich wars das jetzt erstmal...


----------



## KingOfFreaks (19. Juli 2010)

heyho lieber cube-ler! 

Suche zur Zeit grad nach nem neuen Bike und hab da ein verfÃ¼hrerisches Privat-Angebot gefunden.. - hÃ¤tte jetzt gerne eure Meinungen dazu!

Ist ein Cube AMS Comp, Baujahr 2006, komplett XT, mit RS Reba..
Paar typische Gebrauchskratzer eh kein Wunder bei dem Alter..

Kosten wÃ¼rds mich vb 699, bissl was is da vl noch drin..

Wollt mir eigentlich ja ein Hardtail holen und hatte an ca. sowas wie Bulls Copperhead1 (bzw was andres zw. 5-800â¬) gedacht weil Cubes in der Ausstattung ich mir einfach net leisten kann, aber mittlerweile denk ich halt schon sehr nach wegen dem AMS..

Wenn technisch okay (wird sich bei probefahrt zeigen) vl zuschlagen?

Meinungen und Feedback zum AMS(vorallem ob beim 2005er Modell evtl deutliche Defizite vorhanden waren..wurde aber ja damals mit "Ã¼berragend" ausgezeichnet..) sind erhofft 


lg mat


----------



## schatten (19. Juli 2010)

KingOfFreaks schrieb:


> heyho lieber cube-ler!
> vorallem ob beim 2005er Modell evtl deutliche Defizite vorhanden waren..


Ja, die Rahmen brechen! Gibt hier einen eigenen Thread dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingOfFreaks (19. Juli 2010)

schatten schrieb:


> Ja, die Rahmen brechen! Gibt hier einen eigenen Thread dazu.



Yo, genau das meinte ich eigentlich mit Defizite, Cube hat ja in den Nachfolgern dann die Schweisspunkte verändert or whatever ne?

Muss aber net zwanghaft heißen das alle 2005er comps gebrochen sind, oder doch? 

Das wäre natürlich ein definitives Argument es nicht zu kaufen.... :/


----------



## schatten (19. Juli 2010)

Die Bremsaufnahme wurde verändert, die war ungeschickt konstruiert.

Es sind sicher noch nicht alle gebrochen, aber es bestehen um so größere Chancen, daß alle brechen, je länger sie gefahren werden...


----------



## KingOfFreaks (19. Juli 2010)

jo das ist dann eher bescheiden..

is ja anscheinend meistens bei den 04ern, aber auch bei 05 und 06er AMS Rahmen passiert.. :/

Insgesamt stellt sich halt wirklich die Frage ob sich das Geld auszahlt zu riskieren, für nen Rahmen wo man schon weiß das einige davon schon früher gebrochen sind...

Mhm, hatte der wohl 5 Jahre bisher Glück  
Werd mal nachhaken ob der bei ihm je getauscht wurde, aber wohl net wenns 2005 heißt..


----------



## schatten (19. Juli 2010)

Hast du mal ein Bild von der Bremsaufnahme am Hinterbau?
AFAIK wurde das 2006 geändert.


----------



## KingOfFreaks (19. Juli 2010)

ne leider keins wos richtig gut zu sehn is die hier hätt ich mal: 
http://rapidshare.com/files/407822556/cube.rar

Muss mal welche suchen wie die neue Aufnahme aussieht das ich das sonst ggf. live dann vergleichen kann ^^

EDIT: Mist, rechtschreibteufel hat zugeschlagen, isn 2005er ams -  ändert ansich aber eh nix an meiner Verunsicherung...


----------



## KingOfFreaks (20. Juli 2010)

nachdem sonst keiner seine Meinung kundtut, werte ich das als abraten bzgl. des 2005er Comps?


----------



## KingOfFreaks (23. Juli 2010)

So - nach reichlichem pro/kontra und Abwägung des Risikos (shit happens..) isses jetzt endgültig das gebrauchte 2005er Cube AMS geworden..

Darf mich nun offiziell  in den heiligen Cube-Hallen bewegen hoff ich doch! 

Bin ansich mal höchst zufrieden, allerdings is mir der hintere Dämpfer zu weich, wird wohl an meinem Gewicht und bisher keiner Abstimmung drauf liegen - das hol ich übers WE noch nach 

greetsis


----------



## tosa (23. Juli 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

cu Tom


----------



## thomsteff (7. August 2010)

Hier mal mein Ams. Rahmen+Dämpfer ist von 2010 und der rest 2006. Rahmen wurde von Cube getauscht, da ich ein Haarriss am Steuerrohr hatte. Dem Dämpfer hab ich ein Lockout bzw proPedal vom Lenker aus verpasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus.2407 (8. August 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde! 
hier mal meins mitten in Südtirol 
bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## riedlmich (9. August 2010)

ncl schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand eine 21mm breite Felge in ein AMS 100 eingebaut? Ich habe 2,4 Zoll breite Fat Albert aufgezogen. Da meine Alexrims EN24 (Innenbreite 19mm) meinen 95 kilo anscheinend nicht gewachsen sind hab ich im Hinterrad immer wieder Schlag. Der Reifen streift dann an einer Stelle am Rahmen. Und vorne ist es am Durchmesser ziemlich knapp an der Reba SL.
> Jetzt überlege ich mir breitere Felgen (Mavic Crossline) zu kaufen. Ändert sich bei 21 mm Innenbreite die Kontur des Reifens wirklich deutlich? Kann man auch mit 95 Kilo mit ca 2 bar auf der Straße fahren ohne daß es schwammig wird? Zur Zeit brauch ich knapp 3 bar -vor allem in Kurven.
> Wäre nett wenn jemand was dazu schreiben würde.
> Danke im voraus
> Ach ja, es ist ein AMS 100 LTD von 2009




Sers,

ich würde hinten wieder auf schmälere Reifen aufziehen. Der Rahmen ist nicht für diese Breite freigegeben. Ich habe selber 105kg und die gleichen Felgen mit nem 2.2er Reifen drauf. Bisher habe ich weder nen achter noch nen höhenschlag.
Mit nem schmäleren Reifen schäurt dann der Mantel beim Powerantritt nicht mehr an der Felge.
Die Reba ist natürlich für nen 2.4er freigegeben.

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## echtorg (10. August 2010)

hallo 
fahre jetzt auch ams pro

hatt von euch schon jemand den lrs gewogen? zu den pw1800 gibts bei dt swiss ja nix dazu, würde gerne auf einen anderen satz wechseln und wüsste gerne das gewicht von den originalen


lg michael


----------



## motorsportfreak (10. August 2010)

Hi Thomsteff,

Zitat: Dem Dämpfer hab ich ein Lockout bzw proPedal vom Lenker aus verpasst. 

Welcher Dämpfer ist das und woher kommt der Lockout?

Gruss


----------



## thomsteff (11. August 2010)

Hi. Hab den Float rp23. Hier steht was dazu: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=271760 Hab als Gegenhalter einfach eine alte Ventilkappe über die Dämpferventillkappe gemacht. 2löcher rein zug durch. So kann ich den Dämpfer auch noch problemloß aufpumpen,weil ich die Ventilkappe sammt Zug einfach abziehen kann. Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Schabo Marc (11. August 2010)

Mein hinteres Laufrad (dt swiss pw 1800) wiegt mit Kassette und Bremsscheibe 1,710 kg
das vordere Laufrad habe ich noch nicht gewogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gzero (13. August 2010)

Hallo,

Bei meinen Händlern, stehen Cube'S AMS  Modelle, bei denen von der Sattelstütze aus noch ein kleiner Bogen (wie bei den GHOST AMR Modellen) zum Rahmen hingeht. HAbe das noch bei keinen Cube im Internet gesehen. Sind das event. ältere Modelle oder irre ich mich da ?

Als Beispiel ein Bild aus irgendeinen Modell:


----------



## acid-driver (13. August 2010)

das sind dann größere modelle. 22" wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## bibo0207 (13. August 2010)

genau,gibt es nur bei den 22zoll rahmen,hier mal mein´s



​


----------



## tosa (13. August 2010)

Cooles Bild. Kann man sich schön den Hals brechen da...

cu Tom


----------



## gzero (14. August 2010)

Ok, danke für die Antwort, und hier gleich meine nächsten Fragen:

Frage-1:
Der Händler hat auch ein AMS 125 Pro für 2.200 Euro: Ist der Mehraufwand (aktuell 500 Mäuse) zum normalen (1.999=>  im angebot für 1.699) wert ?

Frage-2:
Bin auch  noch am verzweifeln, ob ich mir mal ein Cube oder ein Ghost AMR kaufen soll ?

Finde, die Cubes schauen mit am Besten aus.Also, Cube' Fans, sagt mir das das Cube das bessere ist, damit das rätseln endlich ein Ende hat !:


----------



## Greenman (29. August 2010)

Das AMS wird 2011 neu aufgelegt (siehe Wippe)

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/cube-2011-new-trail-bikes-hardtails-and-freeride-rig-27295

Der Hinterbau bzw. der Dämpfer an den 2010ér AMS Bikes war für meinen Geschmack zu progressiv.

Bin aber auch eher der Stereo Biker.

Das warten auf die 2011ér lohnt sich

MfG und Happy Trail


----------



## craysor (10. November 2010)

was wiegt der rahmen vom ams in 20 zoll ohne dämpfer? bei bikediscount find ich dazu nichts.


----------



## kampfgnom (10. November 2010)

Muss ein 100er Rahmen nicht eher progressiv sein? Sonst müsste ich den Dämpfer für einen ausreichenden Durchschlagschutz so hart fahren, dass er auf kleinere Unebenheiten gar nicht mehr reagieren würde.
Ich bin mit meinem (2009er) sehr zufrieden.


----------



## bronks (10. November 2010)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> ... Sonst müsste ich den Dämpfer für einen ausreichenden Durchschlagschutz so hart fahren, dass er auf kleinere Unebenheiten gar nicht mehr reagieren würde ...


Ich kann nur bestätigen, daß es so ist und ich bin mit dem Verhalten nicht zufrieden.


----------



## kampfgnom (10. November 2010)

Das AMS Pro ist und bleibt ein Tourenfully. Schluckfreudig wie ein AM-Fully oder Enduro kann ein Rahmen mit 100mm Federweg niemals sein.
Von daher verstehe ich nicht, was es daran zu mosern gibt. Auch ich werde mir wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr ein Fritzz zulegen um mal etwas härteres Gelände zu fahren, aber das AMS hat für seinen Einsatzbereich absolut seine Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (10. November 2010)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> ... Von daher verstehe ich nicht, was es daran zu mosern gibt ...


Die Hinterbaukennlinie ist für den Popo. Das haben auch die Fahrer von den anderen AMS-Modellen, mit längeren Federwegen, bemerkt und bestätigt.


----------



## Truk (14. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,
hab' mir ein schwarz-weißes AMS comp 2010 aufgebaut. Die Pulverbeschichtung ist beim 2010er matt. Würde mir gern als Reserve für kleinere Schäden den passenden Lack bereitstellen. Weiß einer, ob es dafür eine RAL-Kennung gibt? CUBE hat bisher nicht auf meine Anfrage geantwortet. 
Danke einstweilen!


----------



## Housemaster0007 (14. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich denke gerade darüber nach mir ein 100 pro oder ein 125 RX zu kaufen. Ich fahre zwar überwiegend Waldautobahn, ab und an Trails (nichts extremes) aber auch mal eine längere Tagesetappe mit bis zu 70 km. 

Beim 125 er lässt sich die Gabel auch auf 100 absenken. Das lässt für mich die Vermutung aufkommen mit dem 125er etwas flexibler zu sein. Seid Ihr mit dem Federweg an den Grenzen und wünscht Euch mehr? der Trend geht bei den neueren Modellen ja eher zu mehr Federweg. 

Danke für Eure Antworten


----------



## Truk (14. November 2010)

Ich fahre ähnlich wie du, viele Wurzeln, gelegentlich auch mal schottrig und felsig. Ich finde, dafür reichen 100mm dicke! Das AMS 100 ist für mich (mit immerhin 94 kg Lebendgewicht) das echte Sorglos-Bike!! Damit kann ich auch am besten klettern! 
Wenn die Gabel allerdings absenkbar ist, sind ein paar Millimeter mehr sicher kein Nachteil!


----------



## mikkele (16. November 2010)

Servus,
eine Frage an die AMS 100 Fan-Gemeinde:

Ich will mir einen 100er Rahmen in 20 Zoll kaufen. Laut Geometrie ist das
Steuerrohr 150 mm lang. 
Nun die Frage: Wie lang muss der Gabelschaft sein um incl. Steuersatz (semi-int) und einen Syntace 99 Vorbau verbauen zu können. Ich konnte nicht in Erfahrung bringen wie hoch der Steuersatz insgesamt aufbaut.
vielen Dank für Eure Mithilfe.

Gruß
mikkele


----------



## markus.2407 (17. November 2010)

Hi mikkele
ich schätze mal: 150 + 20 mm VB + 20mm (mindestens) Spacer + 5+5mm "sonst noch was" -> 210mm sollte der gebrauchte Gabelschaft schon lang sein - so einen willste kaufen   gelle? neu sind die so um 260mm.
Gruss


----------



## kampfgnom (18. November 2010)

markus.2407 schrieb:


> ...+ 20 mm VB ...


Syntace-Vorbauten bauen wie die meisten anderen auch um 40mm auf! Ein flacher, semi-integrierter Vorbau geht ab <10mm, es könnten also ab 200mm passen. Ich würde allerdings auch ca. 20mm Spacer mit einplanen, also ±220mm


----------



## Mythilos (18. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte meiner Freundin ein Cube AMS 100 2010 16" aufbauen und wüßte gern welchen Dämpfer und welches Setup da zu empfehlen ist.
Der Dämpfer sollte günstig sein und über Platform/Lockout verfügen.
Meine Freundin wiegt ca 59kg.

Die Einbaulänge beträgt wohl 165mm. Gibt es die mit unterschiedlichem Hub?
Was ist von einem RS Monarch 3.3 zu halten (welches Setup, "B"?)?

Er sollte schon "wertig" sein, da davon die Performance abhängt...
Welche konkreten Empfehlungen könnt ihr aussprechen?


----------



## kampfgnom (18. November 2010)

Bist Du mit dem normalen RP23 nicht zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (18. November 2010)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Bist Du mit dem normalen RP23 nicht zufrieden?



es ist kein Dämpfer dabei und der RP32 wird leider sicher recht teuer..


----------



## kampfgnom (18. November 2010)

Hast Du den Rahmen schon? Ich habe meinen beim Schlierseer Radhaus inkl. RP23 fÃ¼r 440â¬ gekauft. Mit einem Manitou RL stand das Angebot bei 390. Den Aufpreis war mir der RP23 wert...


----------



## mikkele (18. November 2010)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Hast Du den Rahmen schon? Ich habe meinen beim Schlierseer Radhaus inkl. RP23 für 440 gekauft. Mit einem Manitou RL stand das Angebot bei 390. Den Aufpreis war mir der RP23 wert...



Hallo,
bei bike-discount gibt es den 2010 Rahmen in grün für 299,-  ohne
Dämpfer.

Bei Körpergröße 178cm und 84er Schrittlänge Größe 18 oder 20 ? Sollte nicht zu racig sein aber auch nicht im steilen Gelände sofort vorne aufsteigen.


----------



## Mythilos (18. November 2010)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Hast Du den Rahmen schon? Ich habe meinen beim Schlierseer Radhaus inkl. RP23 für 440 gekauft. Mit einem Manitou RL stand das Angebot bei 390. Den Aufpreis war mir der RP23 wert...



Der Rahmen ist aufm Weg. Meine Freundin liebt Grün-Schwarz... daher habe ich den für 299,- ohne Dämpfer gekauft.


----------



## blutbuche (19. November 2010)

..gegen den monarch ist nix zu sagen - aber das rote design könnte von der  optik her stören ...


----------



## Mythilos (19. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..gegen den monarch ist nix zu sagen - aber das rote design könnte von der  optik her stören ...



Da gebe ich Dir Recht!
Wäre für den Monarch TuneB das richtige Setup?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Truk (19. November 2010)

Mythilos schrieb:


> es ist kein Dämpfer dabei und der RP32 wird leider sicher recht teuer..


Ich fahre den Manitou Radium ohne Lockout und bin sehr zufrieden! Da das AMS kaum wippt, reicht dieser hier:
http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=5223&osCsid=30aefaa89546ad954c2ef33a36956321
= 69,- Euronen!! (+Buchsen)
Mir ist der Fox in der Wartung viel zu teuer!


----------



## Mythilos (19. November 2010)

Truk schrieb:


> Ich fahre den Manitou Radium ohne Lockout und bin sehr zufrieden! Da das AMS kaum wippt, reicht dieser hier:
> http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=5223&osCsid=30aefaa89546ad954c2ef33a36956321
> = 69,- Euronen!! (+Buchsen)
> Mir ist der Fox in der Wartung viel zu teuer!



Das Rad wird wahrscheinlich nicht so viel von meiner Freundin bewegt werden, daher sind mir die Fox-Servicezeiten (und damit verbunden Kosten) zu happig.

Welche Buchsen braucht man eigentlich beim AMS (unterschiedliche bei Monarch oder Radium)?


----------



## Vincy (19. November 2010)

Einbaubreite ist da 22 und 30mm. Mußt aber auch drauf achten, wegen dem Durchmesser der Lagerbuchse. Bei Rock Shox gibt es da verschiedene.


----------



## Mythilos (19. November 2010)

Ich hatte irgendwo mal gelesen, dass der Manitou recht digital ansprechen soll. Könnt ihr das bestätigen?


----------



## dirtwalker (20. November 2010)

Hi,ich baue gerade ein Cube AMS WLS 15" für meine "kleine" Frau auf. Ich hab meinen Rahmen auch im Schlierseer Radhaus gekauft. Habt Ihr eine Liste oder Gebrauchsanleitung für diese Rahmen, wo ich lesen kann, welche Drehmomente ich an welchen Schrauben ansetzen kann?

Es wäre für mich sehr hilfreich. Danke I.


----------



## Truk (20. November 2010)

dirtwalker schrieb:


> ...welche Drehmomente ich an welchen Schrauben...


Schau nach auf der CUBE-Homepage unter Service, Bedienungsanleitungen, Nützliche Dokumente. Da findest du alles als PDF!


----------



## Truk (20. November 2010)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Welche Buchsen braucht man eigentlich beim AMS



Manitou für's AMS:
30 x 8mm + 22,2 x 8mm

(Kannst du bei CNC/Hamburg gleich mitbestellen!)


----------



## Tobi1910 (21. November 2010)

Hallo,

mich intressiert das AMS 100 oder ein XMS, gibts vielleicht jemanden der 18 Zoll loswerden will ?


Schöne Grüsse
Tobias


----------



## Mythilos (22. November 2010)

Truk schrieb:


> Manitou für's AMS:
> 30 x 8mm + 22,2 x 8mm
> 
> (Kannst du bei CNC/Hamburg gleich mitbestellen!)



Nachdem was ich so gelesen habe werde ich mich wohl für den Monarch entscheiden. Welche Dämpferbuchsen brauche ich da?


----------



## Mythilos (4. Dezember 2010)

Was ich grad überlege welches RockShox Tuning passt. Tuning A B oder C...der Hinterbau ist degressiv, wes doch eigentlich bedeutet, dass das Hebelverhältnis mit höherem Federweg steigt. Heißt, bei wenig FW ist das Hebelverhältnis kleiner als bei mehr Federweg.

Verstehe ich das richtig?
Das spräche für ein "C"-Tuning da das generelle Hebelverhältnis (100mm/38mm) 2.6 beträgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Truk (8. Dezember 2010)

*Frage:*

Wo bekommt man die beiden roten Unterlegscheiben für die Befestigungsschrauben am Umlenkhebel für das schwarze AMS Pro Bj. 2009/10 einzeln? 
CUBE verkauft laut Aussage meines Händlers nur das ganze Befestigungsschraubenset komplett für 50 Tacken!  
Lässt sich da was basteln?
Irgendwo hat hier schon mal einer nachgefragt...


----------



## Truk (8. Dezember 2010)

*So sehen die aus:*


----------



## kampfgnom (8. Dezember 2010)

Wozu brauchst Du die, wenn ich fragen darf? Ob sich deren Aufgabe mit den Rosetten von Jäger erfüllen lässt kann ich nicht sagen, wäre aber vielleicht einen Versuch wert...


----------



## Truk (8. Dezember 2010)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst Du die, wenn ich fragen darf? Ob sich deren Aufgabe mit den Rosetten von Jäger erfüllen lässt kann ich nicht sagen, wäre aber vielleicht einen Versuch wert...



*Nur für die Optik im grauen November! *
Danke für den Tipp! Die von Jäger sehen in der Tat ähnlich aus!


----------



## echtorg (18. Dezember 2010)

hallo liebe 100er

habt ihr eure bikes mal gewogen? wüssste gerne mal was eure bikes so auf die waage bringen

mfg michael


----------



## Tobi1910 (18. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, gibt es irgendwo ein gutes Angebot für ein 2010 er in 18 Zoll ?

Danke im Vorraus

Tobias


----------



## Hook (18. Dezember 2010)

@ echorg  tja,13 Kilo zeigt die Waage

@Tobi1910 habe meins vor kurzem hier          http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?list=WG000085   gekauft.

Gruß Hook


----------



## Tobi1910 (18. Dezember 2010)

Hook schrieb:


> @ echorg tja,13 Kilo zeigt die Waage
> 
> @Tobi1910 habe meins vor kurzem hier http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?list=WG000085 gekauft.
> 
> Gruß Hook


 

@Hook Und zu welchem Kurs?


----------



## echtorg (18. Dezember 2010)

Hook schrieb:


> @ echorg tja,13 Kilo zeigt die Waage
> 
> @Tobi1910 habe meins vor kurzem hier http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?list=WG000085 gekauft.
> 
> Gruß Hook


 
13kilo? welche grösse?

meine waage bleibt bei 11,9 stehen trotz grosser 203mm scheibe vorne

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hook (18. Dezember 2010)

1399, aber wie ich eben gesehen habe ist da wohl keines mehr zu bekommen.

11,9 kilo? Schaff ich wohl nur wenn ich Beleuchtung,Tacho, Flasche und die CB´s abschraube


----------



## echtorg (18. Dezember 2010)

11,9 mit tachohalterung und rücklicht


----------



## Hook (18. Dezember 2010)

@echtorg ach ja, habe ein 18", auf 11,9 komme ich wohl nicht.


----------



## echtorg (18. Dezember 2010)

Hook schrieb:


> @echtorg ach ja, habe ein 18", auf 11,9 komme ich wohl nicht.


 
meiner ist auch 18 zoll


----------



## tom12s (18. Dezember 2010)

Tobi1910 schrieb:


> Hallo, gibt es irgendwo ein gutes Angebot für ein 2010 er in 18 Zoll ?
> 
> Danke im Vorraus
> 
> Tobias


Hallo vielleicht bei Raabe bike oder H & S Bikediscount
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Tobi1910 (18. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche eins zum guten Kurs 

Gruß Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stan_Ef (27. Dezember 2010)

Mahlzeit,

ich habe mal wieder Bock auf einen neuen Laufradsatz für mein AMS.

Bin bei entweder bei den Veltec V-Two oder den Mavic DeeTracks hängen geblieben.

Welcher von beiden ist empfehlenswerter?

Fahre überwiegen Feldwege und Waldwege.

Brauche aber durch mein Gewicht auch ein bissl was stabileres.


----------



## kampfgnom (27. Dezember 2010)

Hi!
Ich bin vor ein paar Wochen auf den V-Two umgestiegen. Mir sind klassisch aufgebaute LR ohne Spezialspeichen und Co. einfach sympathischer, weil man sie im Zweifel leichter reparieren kann.
Der V-Two ist sehr steif und war wirklich sehr gut zentriert und v.a. auch abgedrückt. Reifen aufgezogen und ab dem ersten Meter geräuschlos. Das hatte ich noch bei keinem anderen LRS.
Von meiner Seite eine absolute Empfehlung.
Im Übrigen spiele ich aufgerüstet knapp in der 0,1t-Liga mit 

P.S.
Muss mal ein Foto machen...


----------



## Stan_Ef (27. Dezember 2010)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich bin vor ein paar Wochen auf den V-Two umgestiegen.



Ah, jemand mit Geschmack..



			
				kampfgnom schrieb:
			
		

> Im Übrigen spiele ich aufgerüstet knapp in der 0,1t-Liga mit



Bin ich sogar leicht drüber.



			
				kampfgnom schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.
> Muss mal ein Foto machen...



Ich bitte drum. 
Im Idealfall wäre das dann ein Pics von einem 2010-er AMS in grün-schwarz mit schwarzen V-Two.


----------



## kampfgnom (27. Dezember 2010)

in meinem Fall ein 2009er AMS Comp in sw/ws, dafür mit den gewünschten, schwarzen V-Two


----------



## kampfgnom (27. Dezember 2010)

Etwas dreckig...


----------



## Stan_Ef (27. Dezember 2010)

Danke, schaut gut aus. 

Werd wohl die V-Two bestellen.

Was ist das eigentlich für ein Flaschenhalter?


----------



## kampfgnom (27. Dezember 2010)

Elite Patao. 
Greift brutal fest, dafür verliert man die Flasche nicht^


----------



## Truk (27. Dezember 2010)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Im Übrigen spiele ich aufgerüstet knapp in der 0,1t-Liga mit



*Bei mir genauso...:-( *
*Zum Glück fahren wir ja CUBE und nicht (mehr) Fusion... *

*Vielleicht sollte man hier mal einen Moppel-Thread eröffnen! *

P.S. Hab mir auch ein weißes Comp aufgebaut, allerdings leider das matt lackierte Nachfolgemodell und mit DT-Swiss-Laufrädern...


----------



## Schabo Marc (1. Januar 2011)

@ echtorg & Hook
Mein ams 100 von 2009 wiegt 12,58 kg in 18 Zoll mit Ergon gx3 Griffen und garmin Edge Fahrradhalter und 2 Flaschenhalter sonst alles wie von von Cube ausgeliefert.


----------



## maybrik (2. Januar 2011)

echtorg schrieb:


> hallo liebe 100er
> 
> habt ihr eure bikes mal gewogen? wüssste gerne mal was eure bikes so auf die waage bringen
> 
> mfg michael


 
Mit Tacho, Flaschenhalter 2 x 180er Scheiben und Pedale in 20 11,6 kg Bj 2006

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echtorg (2. Januar 2011)

11,6 ohne laufräder ggg


----------



## neubicolt (16. Januar 2011)

Moin,

ich plane von nem LTD PRO auf Fully umzubauen, dass AMS 100 ist mir da als erstes in den Sinn gekommen. Kann ich den Rahmen mit ner Magura Menja mit 85mm FW fahren? Welche Rahmengröße passt bei 183cm am besten, soll eher Tourentauglich sein!?

Gruß


----------



## Vincy (16. Januar 2011)

85mm Federweg sind da zu wenig, sollten schon 100mm sein.
RH würde ich da 20" empfehlen.


----------



## bon__ (20. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute,

jetzt hoffentlich im richtigen Thread angekommen 
Hier mal mein im August 2010 gekauftes Cube LTD AMS CC, das jetzt im schönen bayerischen Wald zu Hause ist


----------



## PeterK. (24. Januar 2011)

gestern am Papsthügel

und danach


----------



## isaba72 (13. Februar 2011)

[Welche Rahmengröße passt bei 183cm am besten, soll eher Tourentauglich sein!?
]
Hallo!

Ist schon ein paar Tage her, aber hast den Rahmen schon gewählt? Also ich bin auch 183 (oder mit 39 auch vieleicht nur noch 182) und fahre ein 2009er AMS 100 comp in 20". Das geht wenn du damit nicht ständig hartes Gelände fährst und öfter runter musst. Aber dann wäre das AMS ohnehin die falsche Wahl. Beim 18" sitze ich wie der Affe auf'm Schleifstein. Ich denke das Oberrohr ist da auch um einiges kürzer und ein zu langer Vorbau ist auch nichts.
Also wenn mehr Touren und leichtes Gelände würde ich dir ebenfalls zum 20" raten bei deiner Größe. Wobei du dich nicht nur rein auf die Körpergröße sondern auch auf die Schrittlänge schauen solltest. Die ist bei allen 183 großen Leuten bestimmt nicht gleich!


----------



## lockenkopf65 (14. Februar 2011)

isaba72 schrieb:


> [Welche Rahmengröße passt bei 183cm am besten, soll eher Tourentauglich sein!?
> ]
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## motorsportfreak (15. Februar 2011)

Ich fahr bei 1,84 auch ein 20Zoll AMS mit 2010 Rahmen!

Nur Vorbau auf 90mm gekürzt und Lenker auf 685mm gebaut!

Bei Bedarf Vorbau wieder auf 105mm!

Easton EA50


----------



## isaba72 (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

jetzt brauche ich auch mal einen Tipp! Ich möchte an meinen AMS 100 comp einen anderen Dämpfer verbauen. Tue mich allerdings schwer das Richtige zu finden. Verbaut ist beim Comp der Manitou Radium RL (165mm Einbaulänge und Lockout). Er spricht meines Erachtens nicht sensiebel genug an, bzw. ist sonst zu weich.
Die Gabel ist die Werksseitig ausgelieferte Reba SL 100. Den Fox Float RP 23 hab ich mal in die engere Wahl genommen. Der soll bei einigen AMS-Modellen Werksseitig verbaut sein. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer?
Danke für Eure Tipp's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motorsportfreak (16. Februar 2011)

Bei mir (0,12t) klappt das einwandfrei mit dem Radium RL!


----------



## ben_kenobi (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne meine Hayes Stroker (vorne 203mm, hinten 185mm) durch die Avid Code R ersetzen, mit vorne und hinten 185mm Scheiben.

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich dafür brauche, sprich, welche Adapter??
Oder passt die "Standard-mäßig"..?

DANKE
Ben


----------



## motorsportfreak (23. Februar 2011)

Vorne sollte es so passen, hinten müssen Scheiben 2,5mm zwischen Adapter und Sattel untergelegt werden, wegen den 185mm! 

Ist bei Hayes 180mm!

oder hinten einen neuen Adapter für 185mm

gruss


----------



## ben_kenobi (23. Februar 2011)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> Vorne sollte es so passen, hinten müssen Scheiben 2,5mm zwischen Adapter und Sattel untergelegt werden, wegen den 185mm!
> 
> Ist bei Hayes 180mm!
> 
> ...




okay DANKE dir


----------



## Geospiff (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,

mich hat es auch nach mehreren Forumsrunden und Testfahrten auf einen "Fully-Würfel" der Version AMS CC getrieben 
Ist noch das 2010er und bis auf die 11-34 Kassette soweit original. Werde nun Erfahrungen sammeln gehen und das Forum im Auge behalten. Bis dahin bin ich für jeden Tipp zu haben.
Gruß aus Württemberg


----------



## ben_kenobi (3. März 2011)

an alle CUBE AMS 100 Fahrer:

könnt ihr mir euren Vorbau verraten, falls es NICHT der werksseitig montierte EASTON EA50 ist??

Ich würde gerne etwas steiler sitzen (bin 1,86m, Schrittlänge 89cm, 20" AMS) und auf der Suche nach einem steileren Vorbau.
Der Easton mit +6°C ist an sich top, nur sitze ich damit relativ gestreckt.

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag?
Dachte so an +10C°.

Vielen Dank,

Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bon__ (3. März 2011)

@Geospiff:

Klasse Fotos 
Aber was sind das immer für Boxen auf dem Sattel? Pausenbrot?


----------



## ben_kenobi (3. März 2011)

bon schrieb:


> @Geospiff:
> 
> Klasse Fotos
> Aber was sind das immer für Boxen auf dem Sattel? Pausenbrot?




ich denke das ist ein Gyro-Sensor 

oder doch die Brote?! 

geile Farbe!
Ich steh' auf dieses Grau-Silber!


----------



## bon__ (3. März 2011)

Mir gefällt das Bike auch super


----------



## phibi (3. März 2011)

bon schrieb:


> @Geospiff:
> 
> Klasse Fotos
> Aber was sind das immer für Boxen auf dem Sattel? Pausenbrot?



Das dürften Geocaches sein, siehe auch Titel des 2. Bildes. Da war wohl jemand fleißig am suchen!


----------



## motorsportfreak (3. März 2011)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> an alle CUBE AMS 100 Fahrer:
> 
> könnt ihr mir euren Vorbau verraten, falls es NICHT der werksseitig montierte EASTON EA50 ist??
> 
> ...



Es sollten nur EA30 sein, ich hatte das selbe problem und fahre nun eine 6° 90mm EA50 Vorbau und nen EA50 Midrise 685mmm 7° Lenker!

Achte aber auf TL4 und 31,8

So passts einwandfrei!

gruss Sascha


----------



## ben_kenobi (3. März 2011)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> Es sollten nur EA30 sein, ich hatte das selbe problem und fahre nun eine 6° 90mm EA50 Vorbau und nen EA50 Midrise 685mmm 7° Lenker!
> 
> Achte aber auf TL4 und 31,8
> 
> ...




du hast also nur 3cm weniger vorbau?
nicht steiler??


----------



## motorsportfreak (3. März 2011)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> du hast also nur 3cm weniger vorbau?
> nicht steiler??




Habe noch nen 90mm 20°, aber wieder demontiert, war zu aufrecht!


----------



## ben_kenobi (3. März 2011)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> Habe noch nen 90mm 20°, aber wieder demontiert, war zu aufrecht!




mhoa 20C° is schon hart..
mmh ich denk ich versuch mal n 9cm modell 

danke!


----------



## Geospiff (5. März 2011)

phibi schrieb:


> Das dürften Geocaches sein, siehe auch Titel des 2. Bildes. Da war wohl jemand fleißig am suchen!



@bon
Danke für die Blumen

@ben kenobi
kein Gyro-Sensor

@phibi
100 Punkte - bin nebenbei auch leidenschftlicher Cacher 
War somit gleich mal die erste Tour mit dem neuen "Cache-Mobil"

Gruß


----------



## xerto (7. März 2011)

Ich hab wieder eins!!








Baujahr 2007  nackisch 11.9 kg.

Mit Pedalen, Trinkflaschenhalter, Punpe und Werkzeug 13.1 kg.

Ich bin zufrieden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (13. März 2011)

Hab mir das hier bestellt http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a15778/ams-pro-rx.html und werde dann demnächst öfter hier sein.

Wenns da ist, lasse ich Bilder folgen.

Mein Acid behalte ich vielleicht, vielleicht aber auch nicht. Mal schauen.


----------



## Bocacanosa (15. März 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Hab mir das hier bestellt http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a15778/ams-pro-rx.html und werde dann demnächst öfter hier sein.
> 
> Wenns da ist, lasse ich Bilder folgen.
> 
> Mein Acid behalte ich vielleicht, vielleicht aber auch nicht. Mal schauen.



Tja, muss meine Aussage hier widerrufen. Ich habe mich umentschieden und ein AMS 125 Trail bestellt.


----------



## goofy76 (27. März 2011)

Hallo, 
kann mir jemand sagen, welches Tune, B oder C, ich für den Cube AMS 100 Rahmen brauche, wenn ich einen Monarch RT3 2011 einbauen will?


----------



## kampfgnom (27. März 2011)

Schöne Grüße aus dem Bergischen


----------



## ben_kenobi (15. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde mein AMS100 gerne ca. 1kg - 1,5kg leichter machen...
ich weiß das ist schwer, aber vieleicht hat ja jemand von euch ein paar Tipps 

erstmal Pics:






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



man beachte die Sauberkeit, komm grad von ner 2 Stunden Putz-Orgie 


Meine Ausstattung wäre folgende:


*Größe: *
20
*Gabel: *
Rock Shox Reba SL 100mm, Motion Control, PopLoc
*Dämpfer: *
Manitou Radium RL 165mm, Lockout
*Steuersatz: *
FSA No.10 semi-integrated
*Vorbau:*
Easton EA30 Oversized
*Lenker: *
Easton EA30 Lowriser Oversized
*Griffe: *
CUBE Double Duometer --> *ersetzt durch Ergon GE1-L*

*Schaltwerk:*
Shimano Deore XT RD-M772 Shadow
*Umwerfer: *
Shimano Deore FD-M591, Down Swing 34,9mm
*Schalthebel: *
Shimano Deore SL-M590 Rapidfire-Plus, 9-speed
*Bremsanlage: *
Hayes Stroker Trail hydr. Discbrake (180/160mm) *--> ersetzt durch Avid Code-R (185mm vorne und hinten)*

*Kurbelgarnitur:*
Shimano Deore FC-M532 2-Piece 44x32x22, 175mm, Integrated BB
*Kassette:*
Shimano CS-HG50 11-32, 9-speed
*Kette: *
Shimano CN-HG53 108 links
*Laufradsatz:*
Sunringlé Ryde XMB Wheelset
*Reifen vorne/hinten: *
Schwalbe Nobby Nic Kevlar Triple Compound 2.25 */ *Schwalbe Racing Ralph Performance 2.25 *--> ersetzt durch Fat Albert 2.25 vorne und Nobby Nic 2.25 hinten*

*Schläuche:*
Impac AV14
*Felgenband: *
Schwalbe 20-559
*Pedale: *
Fasten Alu *--> ersetzt durch** Shimano SPD Pedal PD-M324*
 *Sattel: *
RFR Natural Shape 0.1 M
*Sattelstütze: *
Easton EA30 31,6mm
*Sattelklemme: *
Scape Varioclose 34.9mm

was wäre am sinnvollsten um ca 1kg bis 1,5kg runter zu kommen?

Vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen!
Grüße aus der Oberpfalz 
Ben


----------



## Vincy (15. April 2011)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde mein AMS100 gerne ca. 1kg - 1,5kg leichter machen...
> ich weiß das ist schwer, aber vieleicht hat ja jemand von euch ein paar Tipps
> ...


 

Schwer nicht, eher teuer. 
Als Erstes einen anderen LRS, denn die Sunringle sind sehr schwer (ca 2,1kg). 
Dann Kurbel, Kassette, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Reifen, Schläuche etc


----------



## ben_kenobi (16. April 2011)

ja LRS wäre als erstes dran.


Der Kompromiss aus Gewicht und Stabilität wird nicht leicht sein, hab mir schon mehrere angesehen... 

Wenn die Sunringle zusammen 2,1kg wiegen...
sollte der neu LRS mind. 500g oder mehr leichter sein...
bei gleicher Stabilität...
Gibt es Empfehlungen? 
(zB hab ich die Hope III gefunden...sehr leicht. Würden die für mein AMS überhaupt passen?)
--> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...page=1;menu=1000,2,140,17;mid=0;pgc=5240:5241


----------



## ben_kenobi (17. April 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich suche einen neuen/gebrauchten Fully-Rahmen. Am liebsten ein AMS 100 oder 125
> 
> ...



--> Marktplatz???


----------



## mtblukas (18. April 2011)

Das wird wahrscheinlich mein neuer Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (20. April 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Das wird wahrscheinlich mein neuer Rahmen



Es ist mein neuer Rahmen geworden. 

Hat den niemand von euch noch ein AMS in rot weiß? ich Habe noch keins entdeckt.


----------



## blutbuche (21. April 2011)

@ben : ... mavis crossline vielleicht ? leicht , gut und günstig (z.b. bei hibike ....) greez , k.


----------



## ben_kenobi (21. April 2011)

Danke für den Tipp!

kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Achsstandard das AMS100 vo und hi hat??

was haltet ihr hiervon:

*Naben: Hope Pro2 EVO
Felgen: Alexrims XED 44
Speichen: Sapim Laser / D-Light
Nippel: Sapim Polyax Alu
Gewicht: ca. 1690g* oder:

*Naben: Hope Pro2 EVO
Felgen: FRM-BOR 388
Speichen: Sapim Laser / D-Light
Nippel: Sapim Polyax Alu
Gewicht: ca. 1580g*


----------



## kampfgnom (21. April 2011)

Vorne und hinten Standard-Schnellspanner 9/10mm.


----------



## ben_kenobi (21. April 2011)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> vorne und hinten standard-schnellspanner 9/10mm.




danke!


----------



## Flatsche (25. April 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Es ist mein neuer Rahmen geworden.
> 
> Hat den niemand von euch noch ein AMS in rot weiß? ich Habe noch keins entdeckt.



Wie Du schon gesehen hast, hab ich eins 
Welche mit welchen parts willst Du denn deinen Rahmen aufbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #easy# (26. April 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Es ist mein neuer Rahmen geworden.
> 
> Hat den niemand von euch noch ein AMS in rot weiß? ich Habe noch keins entdeckt.



ich werde in den nächsten Tagen auch ein Cube Ams Rahmen bekommen aber in Weiß/blau. Es wird mein erstes Cube sein 
gruß
easy


----------



## ben_kenobi (26. April 2011)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp!
> 
> was haltet ihr hiervon:
> 
> ...



Jemand ne' Empfehlung für mich?? (83kg, inkl. Ausrüstung 86kg)
Wäre super.

*PS: was fahrt ihr eigtl. auf eurem AMS (falls es nicht die Standard Sunringle Ryde sind...)*


----------



## mtblukas (26. April 2011)

Flatsche schrieb:


> Wie Du schon gesehen hast, hab ich eins
> Welche mit welchen parts willst Du denn deinen Rahmen aufbauen?



ja hab ich 

Also die Parts:

Rs Reba Sl
Sram x9 Schaltwerk+Schalthebel
Deore Kurbel
Sepcialized Lenker 680mm
NN+RR
Deore Naben RFR Felgen
Avid Elixir CR
Barends
paar Tuning Schrauben und so

Halt alles von meinem vorherigen Attention.


----------



## ______________ (26. April 2011)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> *PS: was fahrt ihr eigtl. auf eurem AMS (falls es nicht die Standard Sunringle Ryde sind...)*



Veltec V-TWO


----------



## Flatsche (26. April 2011)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> Jemand ne' Empfehlung für mich?? (83kg, inkl. Ausrüstung 86kg)
> Wäre super.
> 
> *PS: was fahrt ihr eigtl. auf eurem AMS (falls es nicht die Standard Sunringle Ryde sind...)*



DT Swiss XMB (oder XMW kA^^) 1800 wenn ich  mich nicht irre ... den Standard vom AMS 100 XT von 09 eben ...


----------



## ben_kenobi (27. April 2011)

______________ schrieb:


> Veltec V-TWO



Was wiegen die?
Haste Bilder??


----------



## ______________ (27. April 2011)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> Was wiegen die?
> Haste Bilder??



Gewicht weiß ich leider nicht.

Bilder mopse ich mir mal ein paar aus dem Forum:


kampfgnom schrieb:


> Etwas dreckig...







Stan_Ef schrieb:


>


----------



## ben_kenobi (27. April 2011)

weiß jemand ob der* Syntace 			Force 139* bei AMS100 passt?
Standardmäßig ist bei mir der Easton EA50 (120mm) dran...
tendiere zum Syntace in 100mm oder gar 90mm...

Danke,
Ben


----------



## kampfgnom (27. April 2011)

Der 139er hat 25,4mm Klemmmaß am Lenker. 
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist der EA50 ein Oversize-Lenker mit 31,6mm Klemmdurchmesser. Für den bräuchtest Du dann z.B. den Syntace F149. Prüf das aber bitte mal nach, vielleicht gibt es den EA50 auch in beiden Maßen?


----------



## Vincy (27. April 2011)

Die Lenkerklemmung hat da aber nur 25,4mm statt 31,8 (Oversize)!
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=780
Diesen Superforce 31,8 bräuchtest du dann http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1510


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben_kenobi (27. April 2011)

stimmt )

fast übersehen, danke!

hab jetzt mal den *Ritchey WCS 4AXIS* ins Auge gefasst, sehr leicht und preislich Top.

weiß nur nicht, ob ich den 90mm oder den 100mm nehmen soll...?!
bin 1,85m.... 

--> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k445/a3070/wcs-4axis-vorbau-6%B0-318-mm.html


----------



## mtblukas (27. April 2011)

Hallo

Mein Ams ist fast fertig, jedoch passt der Dämpfer nicht.

Warum passen hinten nicht die 8x22 Buchsen? Welche Größe brauche ich da? Weil vorne passt ja 8x22mm.

Bilder gibts morgen 

Lg Lukas


----------



## Flatsche (27. April 2011)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> Jemand ne' Empfehlung für mich?? (83kg, inkl. Ausrüstung 86kg)
> Wäre super.
> 
> *PS: was fahrt ihr eigtl. auf eurem AMS (falls es nicht die Standard Sunringle Ryde sind...)*



Ich hab nachgeschaut: DT Swiss XMW 1800


----------



## Vincy (28. April 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Mein Ams ist fast fertig, jedoch passt der Dämpfer nicht.
> 
> ...


 


Hinten müßten es 30mm sein.
Zudem kommt es auch auf das Dämpfermodell an. Bei Fox sind andere (Lager)Buchsen (1/2" 12,7mm) als bei Manitou (12mm).


----------



## mtblukas (28. April 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Hinten müßten es 30mm sein.
> Zudem kommt es auch auf das Dämpfermodell an. Bei Fox sind andere (Lager)Buchsen (1/2" 12,7mm) als bei Manitou (12mm).



ja ich weiß jetzt das es 30 sind. lass die Dinger mir heut drehen.


----------



## #easy# (28. April 2011)

Hi Leute,
ich habe in meine Liste mal Aufgeführt was an mein Cube alles ran kommt und wenn ich zum schluss bei diesem Gewicht landen würde wäre das völlig in Ordnung, wobei ich glaube das ich bei über 12kg hängen bleibe.
gruß
easy


----------



## mtblukas (30. April 2011)

So mein Bike ist jetzt fertig. Hier mal ein paar Bilder:









Wollt ihr noch mehr


----------



## silentshot (30. April 2011)

kleine Frage am Rande, wieso verschandelt ihr immer so schöne Räder mit so mega hässliche Satteltaschen ... man man ... wollt ihr damit n ganze Kompanie versorgen .. ?? 

Rad schön  Satteltasche zum fotrenne!!!!!!


----------



## kampfgnom (30. April 2011)

Bei mir sind da die Sachen drin, die ich lieber _immer_ dabei habe: Ersatzschlauch, kleines Falt-Tool, Spokey und Flickzeug. 
Würde natürlich auch in den Rucksack passen, aber den habe ich nicht immer mit 

P.S.
Cooles Rad, schöne Farbe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (30. April 2011)

silentshot schrieb:


> kleine Frage am Rande, wieso verschandelt ihr immer so schöne Räder mit so mega hässliche Satteltaschen ... man man ... wollt ihr damit n ganze Kompanie versorgen .. ??
> 
> Rad schön  Satteltasche zum fotrenne!!!!!!



Ich würde auch lieber ohne Satteltasche fahren aber ich hab halt kein Bock dafür extra nen rucksack zu nehmen.

Danke


----------



## mtblukas (1. Mai 2011)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Bei mir sind da die Sachen drin, die ich lieber _immer_ dabei habe: Ersatzschlauch, kleines Falt-Tool, Spokey und Flickzeug.
> Würde natürlich auch in den Rucksack passen, aber den habe ich nicht immer mit
> 
> P.S.
> Cooles Rad, schöne Farbe!



seh ich auch so.

Danke


----------



## mtblukas (1. Mai 2011)

Was wiegen eigentlich eure Bikes?


----------



## zarea (1. Mai 2011)

Em ... *hustel*...

Also mein AMS ist das leichteste, dass ich jemals besessen habe. 
Das reicht mir. (Und ich hab keine Waage.)


----------



## silentshot (2. Mai 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ich würde auch lieber ohne Satteltasche fahren aber ich hab halt kein Bock dafür extra nen rucksack zu nehmen.
> 
> Danke


 
also es gibt trikotaschen und auch formschöne satteltaschen, da bekommt man eigentlich alles mit .. schlauch,pumpe,werkzeug ..


----------



## mtblukas (2. Mai 2011)

silentshot schrieb:


> also es gibt trikotaschen und auch formschöne satteltaschen, da bekommt man eigentlich alles mit .. schlauch,pumpe,werkzeug ..



Meine ist doch schön..wenn sie eingefahren ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silentshot (2. Mai 2011)

die ist doch schick .. ausserdem weiss passt gut


----------



## kampfgnom (2. Mai 2011)

Oh, super...
Nimmst Du die dann vor der Benutzung des Rades ab, oder fährst Du nur auf der Straße/regnet es bei Euch nicht? 
Ich habe die große dieser Reihe und damit erstmalig eine, die dem permanenten Dreck an dieser Stelle wirklich widersteht...


----------



## mtblukas (2. Mai 2011)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Oh, super...
> Nimmst Du die dann vor der Benutzung des Rades ab, oder fährst Du nur auf der Straße/regnet es bei Euch nicht?



 auf jeden Fall


----------



## Truk (2. Mai 2011)

silentshot schrieb:


> ...die ist doch schick .. ausserdem weiss passt gut


Sieht nett aus! Wie heißt die Tasche?


----------



## mtblukas (2. Mai 2011)

Sers Truk. DU bist doch an meinem Attention Rahmen interessiert oder? Wie siehts aus? Ich hab dir ne Mail geschrieben.


----------



## kampfgnom (2. Mai 2011)

Lezyne Micro Caddy in weiß (gibt es in verschiedenen Größen).


----------



## sagas (2. Mai 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Was wiegen eigentlich eure Bikes?



wie der Fahrer, meistens etwas zuviel


----------



## mtblukas (3. Mai 2011)

Ihr rückt alle nicht raus mit euren Gewichten.  Soll ich mal anfangen?

Ich weiß nicht was ein Fully wiegen soll aber ich glaub meins is ziemlich schwer  Wegen den Laufrädern und der Kurbel.

Als meins is so bei 13,5 oder so ich weiß es nicht ganz genau.


----------



## kampfgnom (3. Mai 2011)

Ist bei mir auch stark laufradabhängig. Wie Deines ist mein 100er ein Selbstaufbau (Recon Race, XT, Syntace-Zeug usw.). Mit den V-Two und Fat Albert 2,35 lag das Gewicht (inkl. PD-M525) bei 13,8kg. Zur Zeit fahre ich mit leichteren Schläuchen und 2,25er Ardent, sollten etwa 400g weniger sein...


----------



## mtblukas (3. Mai 2011)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch stark laufradabhängig. Wie Deines ist mein 100er ein Selbstaufbau (Recon Race, XT, Syntace-Zeug usw.). Mit den V-Two und Fat Albert 2,35 lag das Gewicht (inkl. PD-M525) bei 13,8kg. Zur Zeit fahre ich mit leichteren Schläuchen und 2,25er Ardent, sollten etwa 400g weniger sein...



Gute Idee mit den Schläuchen aber ich denke der NN und der RR sind sehr leichte Reifen oder?

Was hast für Schläuche drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampfgnom (3. Mai 2011)

Die leichten Schläuche fahre ich nicht wg. Gewicht, sondern wegen der notwendigen Walkarbeit und dem kleineren Packmaß beim Ersatzschlauch. Sind ganz normale Conti light.


----------



## Reaper1983 (4. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte da eine Frage zu den Bremsen. Hab da noch keien Erfahrung zu Aufnahmen und Größe
Mir geht die Hayes Trail hinten total auf die Nerven und möchte sie durch eine Magura Marta FR austauschen. 
Was brauch ich da für eine, IS2000 6"? Passt da eine 180er Scheibe rein oder nur 160?


----------



## xerto (4. Mai 2011)

Reaper1983 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da eine Frage zu den Bremsen. Hab da noch keien Erfahrung zu Aufnahmen und Größe
> Mir geht die Hayes Trail hinten total auf die Nerven und möchte sie durch eine Magura Marta FR austauschen.
> Was brauch ich da für eine, IS2000 6"? Passt da eine 180er Scheibe rein oder nur 160?



Guckst du hier


----------



## #easy# (5. Mai 2011)

Nach der ersten Fahrt ist klar  das passt schon mal sehr gut und lässt sich super durch unsere Gegend scheuchen.












gruß
easy


----------



## zarea (6. Mai 2011)

Für euch hab ich gestern mal die Knipse mitgenommen.
Ein, zwei Bilder sind sogar was geworden.
Meine ich. 

Die Asphaltstraße dahin erspare ich euch. Könnt ihr euch vielleicht auch so vorstellen. Ich fange im Wald an, beim 5hm"Downhill". 




Obacht, ab hier nur mit Schwimmflügel. 




Tatsächlich, mitten im Wald eine Treppe.




Hier sind die Trails eingezäunt, nix mit Freerideing. nee nee.




Wurzeln findet man im Wald öfter. 




Noch lockeres ausrollen.




Und wer jetzt denkt: "Boah, geile Bike-Gegend"
Die Realität sieht doch meist so aus:




Zugabe:
Wir hatten schon lange kein Überschwemmungsbild:



Ja ich gebe zu, es sieht immer so aus.


----------



## Truk (9. Mai 2011)

Tolle Fotos! Dein Selbstauslöser scheint eine lange Vorlaufzeit zu haben! 
Wo hast du die Fotos gemacht?


----------



## zarea (9. Mai 2011)

Danke.
Der Selbstauslöser hat 12 Sekunden.
Für Berg hoch rennen (nur ein paar Meter) und wieder runter fahren und nicht gehetzt aussehen ganz schön kurz. Haben nicht viele Fotos funktioniert.

Die Fotos sind vom Neumühler See, bei Schwerin (Meckl.)


----------



## Truk (9. Mai 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Danke.
> Der Selbstauslöser hat 12 Sekunden.
> Für Berg hoch rennen (nur ein paar Meter) und wieder runter fahren und nicht gehetzt aussehen ganz schön kurz. Haben nicht viele Fotos funktioniert.
> 
> Die Fotos sind vom Neumühler See, bei Schwerin (Meckl.)


12 sec? RESPEKT!  Schöne Gegend!  Aber eingezäunte Trails???


----------



## ben_kenobi (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

mal wieder ne Frage:

benutzt jemand an seinem AMS100 'nen Montageständer?
Bin grad auf der Suche nach was passendem...

was mich bisschen irritiert:

die Kabelführung ist ja *unterm* Oberrohr...
Alle Halter die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, klemmen sich ja ans Oberrohr...
macht das was aus?! Quetschen die dann ned?
Hat jemand Erfahrungen?

DANKE,
Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (12. Mai 2011)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal wieder ne Frage:
> 
> ...



Ich verwende ein billigen Mantageständer von Lidl der seine Arbeit super macht. Ich häng das bike immer mit dem Sattelrohr in den Ständer.

Hier im Bikemarkt verkauft grade einer so einen Ständer für nur 10

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/376968/cat/all


----------



## kampfgnom (12. Mai 2011)

Bei den heute üblichen Rahmen sollte man m.M.n. eh nur an der Sattelstütze klemmen...


----------



## Truk (12. Mai 2011)

Genau, so habe ich es auch immer gemacht!


----------



## ben_kenobi (12. Mai 2011)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Bei den heute üblichen Rahmen sollte man m.M.n. eh nur an der Sattelstütze klemmen...




Danke schon mal für die Antworten!
Hat jemand nen passenden?
Marke bzw. Model oä.?

Danke


----------



## mtblukas (12. Mai 2011)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für die Antworten!
> Hat jemand nen passenden?
> Marke bzw. Model oä.?
> 
> Danke



http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/376968/cat/all


----------



## ben_kenobi (12. Mai 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/376968/cat/all




Problem 1: nur Abholung, uns das ist weeeeit weeeit weg 
Problem 2: is der für die Sattelstütze? Sieht nach Oberrohr-Befestigung aus oder?!?

Aber DANKEEEEE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (12. Mai 2011)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> Problem 1: nur Abholung, uns das ist weeeeit weeeit weg
> Problem 2: is der für die Sattelstütze? Sieht nach Oberrohr-Befestigung aus oder?!?
> 
> Aber DANKEEEEE



ich hab den selben. must das ding oben einfach nur drehen.

kannst ihn ja höflich fragen ob er auch versendet


----------



## CAPITO (12. Mai 2011)

Ich hab den hier, gekauft bei Rose Versand





Xtreme Montageständer S1300, den S3000 gibts momentan sogar für 64 Euronen


----------



## kampfgnom (12. Mai 2011)

Die von Rose haben leider eine Klaue aus Kunststoff. Da fehlt leider die Spannkraft, um das Rad bei Klemmung an der Sattelstütze gerade zu halten. Der Velomann schafft das.


----------



## sagas (17. Mai 2011)

Ich habe auch das Teil von ROSE, das Problem ist meiner Meinung nach nicht die Kunststoffklaue. sondern die Klemmnug, an der man den Arm mit der Klaue klemmt. Mir ist es aber wichtiger, zum Schaltung eintstellen usw. nicht hinknien oder den Bückling machen zu müssen.


----------



## silentshot (18. Mai 2011)

Fährt jemand von euch ein DT Swiss Carbon Dämpfer im AMS ?


----------



## ofi (21. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich verkaufe ein Cube AMS 100 pro series Rahmen. Der Rahmen wurde mir heute im Austausch gegen einen gerissenen Radon QLT Race- Rahmen gegeben und ist Nagelneu und ungefahren. Es wurde auch noch nichts montiert. Einen Fox rp23 hätte ich auch noch dazu, der ist allerdings gebraucht aber in gutem Zustand. Der Rahmen kann gern in Köln begutachtet werden, schreibnt mir ne PN bei Interesse.


----------



## mtblukas (21. Mai 2011)

Hey

Mein Freund sucht ein AMS 100 rahmen.

Welche Größe hatder Rahmen?

Lg Lukas


----------



## ofi (21. Mai 2011)

Sorry, hab ich vergessen anzugeben. Ist ein 18" !


----------



## Truk (21. Mai 2011)

ofi schrieb:


> ...im Austausch gegen einen gerissenen Radon QLT Race- Rahmen...


Mal so'ne Frage: Warum behältst du das schöne Ding eigentlich nicht?


----------



## ofi (21. Mai 2011)

Truk schrieb:


> Mal so'ne Frage: Warum behältst du das schöne Ding eigentlich nicht?


 
Weil ich noch ein Fully mit mehr Federweg habe und ich will zwei Bikes mit deutlichem Unterschied. Ich bau mir ein Hardtail auf aus den übrigen Komponenten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Truk (21. Mai 2011)

ofi schrieb:


> Ich bau mir ein Hardtail auf aus den übrigen Komponenten.


*Oooch nö!*


----------



## ______________ (25. Mai 2011)

Welche max. Reifenbreite passt eigentlich beim 2010-er AMS in Verbindung mit V-Two dran?

Geht mehr als 2,35"?


----------



## blutbuche (25. Mai 2011)

....nee


----------



## kampfgnom (25. Mai 2011)

Bei 2,35" (Fat Albert) hatte ich noch 4mm umlaufend Luft, aber wenn die Reifen Dreck oder Steine sammeln schleift es trotzdem. 
Für mich: Kann man fahren, muss man aber nicht  Ich fahre jetzt 2,25er Ardent und bin damit ziemlich zufrieden.


----------



## ofi (27. Mai 2011)

Hi,

hat einer von euch einen rp23 in seinem ams 100 verbaut? Ich möchte beim Verkauf meines Rahmens einen RP23 mitverkaufen, weiss aber nicht ob der wirklich passt. Der Dämpfer stammt aus einem 2008er Radon QLT Race. Gesammtlänge messe ich 185mm, Buchsenmitte zu Buchsenmitte 165mm, Hub / Kolben messe ich 42mm. Sattelrohrseitig passen die Dämperbuchsen nicht, könnte man da mit Spacern arbeiten um seitliches Spiel zu vermeiden? Ich will den Dämpfer nicht anbieten und dann zurück bekommen weil er nicht passt. Wäre sehr dankbar für fachmännischen Rat!


----------



## kampfgnom (27. Mai 2011)

Das AMS 100 braucht einen Dämpfer mit 165mm Länge und 38mm Hub, der RP23 ist standardmäßig verbaut. 
Aber bitte nix mit Buchsen basteln, passende Dämpferbuchsen sollten es schon sein...


----------



## ofi (27. Mai 2011)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Das AMS 100 braucht einen Dämpfer mit 165mm Länge und 38mm Hub, der RP23 ist standardmäßig verbaut.
> Aber bitte nix mit Buchsen basteln, passende Dämpferbuchsen sollten es schon sein...


 
Danke! Weist du welche Buchsen genau man braucht? Die oben scheinen zu passen, unten fehlen links und rechts je ca. 5mm. 
Und der Dämpfer ist laut Aufklebern abgestuft mit Rebound Tune 2.Strich/ Compression Tune 3.Strich. Passt das fürs AMS?


----------



## Vincy (27. Mai 2011)

Beim AMS 100/125 vorne 22x8 und hinten 30x8mm.


----------



## ofi (27. Mai 2011)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8november2002 (31. Mai 2011)

Sind es nicht 22,2x8mm und nicht 22x8mm !?!


----------



## mtblukas (31. Mai 2011)

nein 30x8mm hinten, vorne weiß ich nicht ob es 22,2x8 oder 22x8 sind


----------



## ben_kenobi (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

weiß es denn jemand sicher??
ich würde gerne meinen Radium RL durch den 
*DT Swiss XM 180
*

ersetzen.

Die passenden Buchsen bräuchte ich dann dafür halt...
die Frage ist jetzt nur, welche...??

Danke, Ben


----------



## mtblukas (1. Juni 2011)

schikes Teil


----------



## ben_kenobi (3. Juni 2011)

hi!

kann mir jemand sagen, welchen LRS standard das AMS100 vo. und hi. hat?
Würden die *DT Swiss 240s *mit 6-loch Diskaufnahme passen?

DANKE
Ben


----------



## Titisee (3. Juni 2011)

Hi Ben,
der Standartlaufradsatz vom Cube AMS Pro (2010) war der DT Swiss XPW 1800.
Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael_R (3. Juni 2011)

Hi Ben,
du kannst die Naben 240s ausstatten mit fast allen gängigen Achsdurchmessern.
Haben deine Bremsscheibenm sechs loch oder centerlock?


----------



## ben_kenobi (3. Juni 2011)

Michael_R schrieb:


> Hi Ben,
> du kannst die Naben 240s ausstatten mit fast allen gängigen Achsdurchmessern.
> Haben deine Bremsscheibenm sechs loch oder centerlock?




danke für die info.

hab die avid code r
vorne und hinten 185mm, 6loch


----------



## echtorg (4. Juni 2011)

hallo

falls wer interesse an einem ams pro 100 rahmen in sidblau hatt darf er sich gerne per pm melden

grösse M  18"

mfg


----------



## JKnoxville (4. Juni 2011)

Moin!

Will mich mal schnell vorstellen bevor ich "dumme" Fragen stelle ;-) 
Heiße Jens, bin 29 und habe vor kurzem einen alten AMS 100 Rahmen bekommen. 

Nun zu meinen Fragen:

- Kann ich anhand der Rahmennummer erkennen wie alt der Rahmen ist? 
- Wenn ja, kann ich daran auch erkennen, ob dieser einer der Kandidaten ist,   welche zum Brechen neigen/neigten? 
- Sollte der Rahmen "ok" sein, wo bekomme ich Schrauben für den Dämpfer her? Unsere lokalen Händler konnten mir nur bedingt weiterhelfen.. 

- Wo auf der Cube Seite finde ich eine Kontaktadresse? Bin wohl blind.. 

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für Eure Hilfe!

Gruß
Jens


----------



## mtblukas (4. Juni 2011)

Poste doch mal ein Bild von dem Rahmen. 

1. Glaube nicht das das geht
2. Kommt drauf an wie alt aber ich denke wenn er keine Risse o. Ä. hat wird der schon halten.
3. Kommt drauf an was du für ein Dämpfer hast. Die Buchsen bekommst du bei bike-componets, Hibike oder anderen Shops.

http://www.cube.eu/service/impressum/

Lg Lukas


----------



## JKnoxville (4. Juni 2011)

Hi, danke für die Info..

Bilder findet ihr in meinem Album.. leider etwas unscharf. Aber man erkennt die "alte" Schwinge und auch, dass die Schaltzüge über das Oberrohr gehen.. 

Ich schätze den Rahmen so auf 2006/2007

Ich dachte/und denke mir eigentlich auch dass, wenn der Rahmen bis heute gehalten hat, nichts mehr passieren wird.. 

Die Buchsen für den DT Swiss habe ich.. mir fehlen lediglich die passenden Schrauben (die auf dem Foto sind nur geliehen) 

Gruß
Jens


----------



## mtblukas (4. Juni 2011)

Ich sehe keine Bilder.

achso die schrauben. Die muss man beim Cube Händler bestellen oder du kaufst dir im Internet solche schrauben. Dann musst du aber die Länge und den Durchmesser (8m bei meinem AMS) beachten.


----------



## JKnoxville (4. Juni 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ich sehe keine Bilder.
> 
> achso die schrauben. Die muss man beim Cube Händler bestellen oder du kaufst dir im Internet solche schrauben. Dann musst du aber die Länge und den Durchmesser (8m bei meinem AMS) beachten.


 
Bilder sind jetzt zwei in meinem Album..

Bei meinem Cube Händler war ich deswegen natürlich schon.. lt. seiner Aussage "kann" er mir da nicht weiterhelfen..


----------



## Vincy (4. Juni 2011)

Dann wechsel den Händler, bei Cube läuft leider alles nur über Händler.
Mess mal nach, welche Länge und Durchmesser du brauchst. Ich habe da noch 8mm Bolzen mit 32 und 41mm Schaftlänge.
Bei Interesse, PN.


----------



## ben_kenobi (6. Juni 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Dann wechsel den Händler, bei Cube läuft leider alles nur über Händler.
> Mess mal nach, welche Länge und Durchmesser du brauchst. Ich habe da noch 8mm Bolzen mit 32 und 41mm Schaftlänge.
> Bei Interesse, PN.




*würden die hierfür passen:*



ben_kenobi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß es denn jemand sicher??
> ich würde gerne meinen Radium RL durch den
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (7. Juni 2011)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß es denn jemand sicher??
> ich würde gerne meinen Radium RL durch den
> ...


 

Die Einbaubreite bleibt doch gleich, egal welchen Dämpfer man da nimmt. Die ist ja durch den Rahmen gegeben. Die Breite kannst da von deinem Radium messen.
Für den DT Swiss brauchst aber spezielle Buchsen, wegen deren Gelenklager.
http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=categorie&cat=99


----------



## ben_kenobi (8. Juni 2011)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Vorne und hinten Standard-Schnellspanner 9/10mm.




Steht das 9/10mm für *VORNE* 9cm und HINTEN 10cm...
ich finde nur 100mm und 135mm Schnellspanner in den Shops...
9cm für vorne, und hinten immer 13,5cm...
Wo liegt mein Fehler??

Danke, Ben


----------



## Vincy (8. Juni 2011)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> Steht das 9/10mm für *VORNE* 9cm und HINTEN 10cm...
> ich finde nur 100mm und 135mm Schnellspanner in den Shops...
> 9cm für vorne, und hinten immer 13,5cm...
> Wo liegt mein Fehler??
> ...


 
Standardmaße:

9/10 mm = ist der *Außendurchmesser der Achsen* (für Schnellspanner und DT Swiss RWS Thru bolt) an den Ausfallenden *Gabel* (9 mm) bzw *Rahmen/Hinterbau* (10 mm)

100/135 mm ist die *Einbaubreite der Naben/Laufräder* (*VR* 100 mm bzw *HR* 135mm) für Schnellspanner und QR15(Gabel)

Vorne gibt es noch 110 mm Einbaubreite für QR20 Steckachse; Hinten 135/142/150 mm für Steckachsen (10mm und X-12)


----------



## ben_kenobi (8. Juni 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Standardmaße:
> 
> 9/10 mm = ist der *Außendurchmesser der Achsen* (für Schnellspanner und DT Swiss RWS Thru bolt) an den Ausfallenden *Gabel* (9 mm) bzw *Rahmen/Hinterbau* (10 mm)
> 
> ...




und wieder was gelernt.

vielen Dank!!


----------



## echtorg (12. Juni 2011)

falls wer ein ams pro in sidblue sucht inkl. dämpfer und reba race per pm melden
bj 2010


----------



## mtblukas (14. Juni 2011)

welche rahmenhöhe?


----------



## Vincy (14. Juni 2011)

Dürfte wohl dieser sein, mit 18".
http://cgi.ebay.de/CUBE-AMS-100-PRO...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2c5d565c01


----------



## xerto (14. Juni 2011)

Fährt jemand sein Ams 100 mit einem Dtswiss 210?

Falls ja, was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## _SpiDer_ (17. Juni 2011)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen wie lang beim AMS100 der Gabelschaft ca ist?

mfg
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (17. Juni 2011)

_SpiDer_ schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen wie lang beim AMS100 der Gabelschaft ca ist?
> 
> ...


 
Kommt da auf die jeweilige Rahmenhöhe (Steuerrohr) und Steuersatz an, evtl zzgl Spacer. 
http://www.cube.eu/fullsuspension/show-special/ltd-ams-100-pro/


----------



## Evilernie (19. Juni 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Beim AMS 100/125 vorne 22x8 und hinten 30x8mm.



sicher. Mal wird gesagt 22.2, dann 22mm, gemessen (ohne Ausbau, etwas ungenau daher) 29,85mm und 21,72mm. Kann mir das jemand sagen, welche ich nun brauche? Mein Cube AMS CC Messemodell 2010 (HPA 7005 Hydroform STK Triple Butted, FSP 4-Link-System) soll einen Fox Float RP23 BV bekommen (okay, der kommt schon), aber welche Dämpferbuchsen brauche ich jetzt genau und wo kann man gute bestellen?


----------



## Vincy (19. Juni 2011)

Evilernie schrieb:


> sicher. Mal wird gesagt 22.2, dann 22mm, gemessen (ohne Ausbau, etwas ungenau daher) 29,85mm und 21,72mm. Kann mir das jemand sagen, welche ich nun brauche? Mein Cube AMS CC Messemodell 2010 (HPA 7005 Hydroform STK Triple Butted, FSP 4-Link-System) soll einen Fox Float RP23 BV bekommen (okay, der kommt schon), aber welche Dämpferbuchsen brauche ich jetzt genau und wo kann man gute bestellen?


 

Das liegt daran, dass Cube da teilweise unterschiedliche Buchsenbreite verwendet (je nach Toleranz).
Dann nimm 30 und 22mm.
Frag mal den Wingover hier im Forum, der fertigt welche an. Auch in verschiedenen Farben.


----------



## ben_kenobi (22. Juni 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass Cube da teilweise unterschiedliche Buchsenbreite verwendet (je nach Toleranz).
> Dann nimm 30 und 21,8mm.
> Frag mal den Wingover hier im Forum, der fertigt welche an. Auch in verschiedenen Farben.




ich schliess mich mal an.
will den radium RL gegen den Dämpfer DT swiss XM 180 / 165mm tauschen.

kann mir jemand sagen, welche buchsen ich hierfür dann exakt brauche??

DANKE, ben


----------



## ben_kenobi (22. Juni 2011)

hier mal für alle, die offizielle Info von CUBE:

_Hi Ben,_

_Die Dämpferbuchsen können vom entsprechenden  Dämferhersteller bestelt werden._
_Die Einbaubreite ist  22,2 und 30 mm. Der Innendurchmesser ist  8mm._

_*Mit freundlichen Grüssen/best regards
**team cube



EDIT:
*mmmh...
für den XM180 gibts auf der site zwar die 22,2er, aber 30er fidne ich ned...
was nun??
http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=categorie&cat=99

_


----------



## Cuberia (22. Juni 2011)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> EDIT:
> [/B]mmmh...
> für den XM180 gibts auf der site zwar die 22,2er, aber 30er fidne ich ned...
> was nun??
> ...



Also, ich habs bei meinem neuen AMS Rahmen so gemacht: Hatte nochn paar alte Manitou Buchsen....hast du ja auch vom Radium...aus denen hab ich Distanzhülsen gesägt, indem ich einfach den Bund(der im Dämpfer steckt) abgesägt habe. Hatte dann zwei 4mm dicke Scheiben. Genau die 4mm, die dir auf jeder Seite  22mm zu 30mm fehlen. Paßt perfekt, mußt nur n bißchen basteln...

Gruß : Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (23. Juni 2011)

Wenn jemand Interrese an einem Cube AMS 100 hat schreibt mir eine Nachricht oder E-Mail dann kann ich demjenigen genaue Daten und Fotos, wenn gewünscht durchgeben.

Lg Lukas


----------



## oneeasy (24. Juni 2011)

warum willst Du denn dein Cube verkaufen?


----------



## mtblukas (24. Juni 2011)

Ich wusste das das kommt 

Ich weiß das ich es vor kurzen erst aufgebaut habe ich mag es auch aber es ist mir einfach zu wenig federweg. Und wenn ich später mal wieder Rennen fahren will kaufe ich mir ein Hardtail und kein fully. Ich finde irgendwie 100mm am Heck sind nicht mehr Zeitgemäß und ich würde halt gern mein Einsatzgebiet erweitern und was neues ausprobieren.

Außerdem zu dem Preis  wo ich jetzt mein neues Scott Genius kriege muss ich zuschlagen


----------



## Themeankitty (24. Juni 2011)

@ mtblukas 
Srry aber SCOTT find ich  :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:aber is Geschmakssache
Warum ist es den kein Cube Stereo oder AMS 130 oder AMS 150 geworden?(Cube AMS 130... ich komme )


----------



## mtblukas (24. Juni 2011)

Was hast du gegen Scott?

Weil ich das Scott sehr günstig bekommen habe.
Das Design klasse ist.
Der Twinloc_Hebel sehr überzeugt hat.
Der Dämpfer/Hinterbau klasse ist.

Ich mags einfach.


----------



## cytrax (25. Juni 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> @ mtblukas
> Srry aber SCOTT find ich  :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:aber is )



recht haste^^ dann noch lieber ein LV 301 MK 8/9


----------



## Themeankitty (25. Juni 2011)

@ cytrax Joa Liteville is richtig geil,aber a bissi teuer!


----------



## cytrax (25. Juni 2011)

Ja da kost der Rahmen (mit Dämpfer) schon 2K^^

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26905_Rahmenkit-301-Mk9-mit-DT-Swiss-SSD-212-L-.html


----------



## mtblukas (25. Juni 2011)

Ja begründet doch mal was an scott  so schlimm is?


----------



## Themeankitty (26. Juni 2011)

Naja Scott find ich so recht teuer(Preisleistung is schlecht),und außerdem kommen die mir immer so überheblich rüber !
Aber das ist meine Meiung,ich respektiere es aber wenn jemand was anders sagt

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (26. Juni 2011)

Ja gut preis. Ich hätte mir auch kein scott gekauft, wegen dem Preis, aber zu dem Preis wo ich es jetzt bekommen habe


----------



## Themeankitty (26. Juni 2011)

Was bekommst du für ein Modell für welchen Preis,wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## mtblukas (26. Juni 2011)

Pn


----------



## ben_kenobi (27. Juni 2011)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Also, ich habs bei meinem neuen AMS Rahmen so gemacht: Hatte nochn paar alte Manitou Buchsen....hast du ja auch vom Radium...aus denen hab ich Distanzhülsen gesägt, indem ich einfach den Bund(der im Dämpfer steckt) abgesägt habe. Hatte dann zwei 4mm dicke Scheiben. Genau die 4mm, die dir auf jeder Seite  22mm zu 30mm fehlen. Paßt perfekt, mußt nur n bißchen basteln...
> 
> Gruß : Volker




mmh, also gibt es die buchsen gar nicht "werksseitig"..??
würden denn auch die "größeren" gehen?
sprich, die, die 1-2mm drüber sind?

mfg


----------



## ben_kenobi (30. Juni 2011)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> mmh, also gibt es die buchsen gar nicht "werksseitig"..??
> würden denn auch die "größeren" gehen?
> sprich, die, die 1-2mm drüber sind?
> 
> mfg




würde doch auch gehen, wenn ich von DT mir zB. die "größeren" Buchsen organisiere, (zB. die 35 oder39er) und dann auf 30mm absäge?

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Absägen von Buchsen?
Schwierigkeit, Genauigkeit etc.?

DANKE


----------



## mtblukas (30. Juni 2011)

Lass sie doch abdrehen....hab ich auch gemacht..funzt prima


----------



## ben_kenobi (30. Juni 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Lass sie doch abdrehen....hab ich auch gemacht..funzt prima




okay, da hab ich jemanden 

merci!


----------



## Cuberia (30. Juni 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Lass sie doch abdrehen....hab ich auch gemacht..funzt prima



Funktioniert zwar auch, aber die Buchsen kannste nicht wirklich gut einspannen...da tut´s ne Säge also auch...mußt einfach nur  das 30mm Maß irgentwie ausgleichen...geht natürlich auch mit den DT Buchsen...


----------



## ben_kenobi (1. Juli 2011)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Funktioniert zwar auch, aber die Buchsen kannste nicht wirklich gut einspannen...da tut´s ne Säge also auch...mußt einfach nur  das 30mm Maß irgentwie ausgleichen...geht natürlich auch mit den DT Buchsen...




super, danke für die info 

und noch eine frage: 
was hat das AMS100 denn standardmäßig für nen sattelstützen-durchmesser?!

mfg Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (1. Juli 2011)

31,6mm


----------



## oneeasy (1. Juli 2011)

So hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder ............ Design ist etwas anders 





















gruß


----------



## Cuberia (1. Juli 2011)

Saubere Arbeit, haste den ganzen Rahmen mit Folien beklebt...Carbon und Zeitungsfolie ?...sieht zumindest sehr stark aus..

Gruß : Volker


----------



## xerto (2. Juli 2011)

haste beim langweiligen uphill was zu lesen

endlich ein vernünftiger einsatz von alten fahrplänen und das im zeitalter der elektronischen navis


----------



## cytrax (2. Juli 2011)

das mit dem carbon sieht schon geil aus


----------



## oneeasy (2. Juli 2011)

Hi,
also die Zeitungsfolie habe ich machen lassen, die sind UV-Beständig. Die Carbonfolie ist von einem Freund die Autos bekleben und ist so eine 3D Folie und sehr stabil und überklebt habe ich das alte Design. Gedauert hat das ca. 5 Stunden.
gruß
oneeasy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CAPITO (3. Juli 2011)

-


----------



## mtblukas (3. Juli 2011)

oneeasy warum hast du eig. ein neuen acc. gemacht?


----------



## oneeasy (3. Juli 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> oneeasy warum hast du eig. ein neuen acc. gemacht?


 
hatte verschiedene Gründe ........................ habe aber nix schlimmes gemacht hier im Forum, wenn Du das meinst. 

gruß
oneeasy


----------



## mtblukas (3. Juli 2011)

ok ich fand dein bike davor auch schön


----------



## oneeasy (4. Juli 2011)

ja schlecht war es vorher auch nicht, aber der "blau" Anteil war mir dann doch zu viel


----------



## Mr.Worf (14. Juli 2011)

oneeasy schrieb:


> ja schlecht war es vorher auch nicht, aber der "blau" Anteil war mir dann doch zu viel


Hi oneeasy,
 Respekt!
Total schön gemacht, gefällt mir richtig gut...
Kappla Worf


----------



## Hiya (15. Juli 2011)

Hi,
ich hab da mal eine Frage.
Warum drehen mansche Leute am ihren Bike die Gabel vorne?







im gegen Satz zu diesem Bike


----------



## mtblukas (15. Juli 2011)

Die kannst du nicht einfach so drehen wegen Bremaufnahme und Radaufhängung. 

Bei Rock Shox is die Gabelbrücke halt nach vorne und bei DTSwiss z.B. nach hinten.


----------



## Hiya (15. Juli 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Die kannst du nicht einfach so drehen wegen Bremaufnahme und Radaufhängung.
> 
> Bei Rock Shox is die Gabelbrücke halt nach vorne und bei DTSwiss z.B. nach hinten.


Danke


----------



## Cuberia (15. Juli 2011)

@ Hiya Hi, da haste ja n uraltes Bild ausgekramt.  Das Bike gibt´s nicht mehr...




Aber am Neuen hab ich den gleichen Fehler gemacht. 

Ne, ist bei Manitou halt so...nennt sich irgentwie Reverse Arch, oder so.

Gruss : Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (16. Juli 2011)

Wenn die Gabelbrücke nach hinten zeigt, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die Dämpfer sauberer bleiben.


----------



## timebreaker (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo, ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich habe auch ein AMS Pro 100 was ich ca 1 Jahr habe und bin jetzt ein wenig verunsichert, ob ich das richtige Bike habe.
Ich hatte es mir am Anfang gekauft um über Feldwege, Straßen und Schotter zu heizen. Seit zwei Monaten fahre ich aber auch Trails und beanspruche das Rad 300% mehr. Ich komme zwar aus MG und wir haben hier nur Hügel in der Umgebung. Aber die Trails sind z.T. auch recht gut.
Meine Frage: Reicht ein C&C bei Trails oder ist die Beanspruchung zu groß, das ich mir besser ein AM kaufen sollte?
Wie sind die Erfahrungen?
LG Lothar
PS das Bike ist von 2010


----------



## ben_kenobi (22. Juli 2011)

timebreaker schrieb:


> Hallo, ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich habe auch ein AMS Pro 100 was ich ca 1 Jahr habe und bin jetzt ein wenig verunsichert, ob ich das richtige Bike habe.
> Ich hatte es mir am Anfang gekauft um über Feldwege, Straßen und Schotter zu heizen. Seit zwei Monaten fahre ich aber auch Trails und beanspruche das Rad 300% mehr. Ich komme zwar aus MG und wir haben hier nur Hügel in der Umgebung. Aber die Trails sind z.T. auch recht gut.
> Meine Frage: Reicht ein C&C bei Trails oder ist die Beanspruchung zu groß, das ich mir besser ein AM kaufen sollte?
> Wie sind die Erfahrungen?
> ...



also ich bügel mit meinem AMS100 COMP hier in der Oberpfalz über S3...

keine Probleme 

greetz


----------



## JKnoxville (22. Juli 2011)

> Hallo, ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich habe auch ein AMS Pro 100 was ich ca 1 Jahr habe und bin jetzt ein wenig verunsichert, ob ich das richtige Bike habe.
> Ich hatte es mir am Anfang gekauft um über Feldwege, Straßen und Schotter zu heizen. Seit zwei Monaten fahre ich aber auch Trails und beanspruche das Rad 300% mehr. Ich komme zwar aus MG und wir haben hier nur Hügel in der Umgebung. Aber die Trails sind z.T. auch recht gut.
> Meine Frage: Reicht ein C&C bei Trails oder ist die Beanspruchung zu groß, das ich mir besser ein AM kaufen sollte?
> Wie sind die Erfahrungen?
> ...


 
Hi! 

Tja.. diese Frage ist imho so zu beantworten..

Sollten Gabel und Dämpfer auf Dich und Dein evtl. vorhandenes Gepäck optimal eingestellt sein..

..und sie schlagen bei Deiner Fahrweise trotzdem ständig an/durch, was auch immer, könnte man über ein anderes Bike nachdenken.

Oder über ein etwas strafferes Setup und dieses ausprobieren.. 

Dann wäre noch die Frage Deiner Sitzposition.. auf dem AMS solltest Du relativ gestreckt sitzen, bei einem AM eher aufrecht.. es liegt hier einzig und alleine an Dir, wie Du mit dem Bike zurecht kommst! 

Aber ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich mit Gepäck auch immer so um die 90-93kg wiege und ich trotzdem auch bei kleineren Sprüngen etc. sehr gut mit meinem AMS zurecht komme.

Klar, laut einschlägiger Zeitschriften ist alles unter 150mm Federweg heutzutage absolut unfahrbar 

Solltest Du Dein AMS verkaufen wollen.. bei Größe L hätte ich Interesse. Mein Schwiegervater sucht noch eins 

Gruß


----------



## timebreaker (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo, danke erst einmal für die Antworten...
Durchgeschlagen ist weder die Gabel noch der hintere Dämpfer bis jetzt... Ich wiege mit Rucksack ca 85 Kg. 
Ich hatte halt bedenken, das der Rahmen evtl nicht mitmacht... 
Bis jetzt geht auch noch alles, wie schon gesagt.. es ist nicht der Gardasee mit seinen Abfahrten, aber trotzdem geht es hier auch über Wurzeltrails und mehr oder weniger steilen Abfarten, die allerdings meißt schon nach 100-200 Meter zu ende sind.
Vom Druck her habe ich vorne 130psi und hinten 120psi drinne...
Gruß, Lothar


----------



## ben_kenobi (26. Juli 2011)

moin!

kurze Zwischenfrage:

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit 2.4er Reifen auf dem AMS100??
Überlege auf Conti zu wechseln, allerdings sind mir die 2.2er zu dünn..
bleiben nur noch die 2.4er...

Hat jemand 2.4er vo und hi am laufen?
Erfahrungswerte?

vielen Grüße,
Ben


----------



## ______________ (26. Juli 2011)

2,4-er Schwalbe passen auf jeden Fall nicht drauf.


----------



## xerto (26. Juli 2011)

______________ schrieb:


> 2,4-er Schwalbe passen auf jeden Fall nicht drauf.



ich hatte auf einem ams 100 bj 07 2,4 nobbys ohne probleme drauf. die diskussion gab es schon einmal am anfang dieses freds


----------



## ______________ (26. Juli 2011)

Bei meinem 2010-er AMS hat der 2,4-er NN an der Kettenstrebe geschliffen...

Zwar nur minimal, aber auf Dauer ist das nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben_kenobi (26. Juli 2011)

______________ schrieb:


> Bei meinem 2010-er AMS hat der 2,4-er NN an der Kettenstrebe geschliffen...
> 
> Zwar nur minimal, aber auf Dauer ist das nichts.



dachte ich mir schon, aber vielen dank fürs feedback.

parallelfrage: hat jemand erfahrungswerte mit den 2.2ern von conti??
bevorzugt MKII oder XK


----------



## timebreaker (26. Juli 2011)

______________ schrieb:


> 2,4-er Schwalbe passen auf jeden Fall nicht drauf.



welcher Reifen in der 2,25er Klasse ist denn schön griffig (Hinterrad) und trotzdem noch gut auf der Straße fahrbar?
Gruß, Lothar


----------



## tom12s (26. Juli 2011)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> kurze Zwischenfrage:
> 
> ...


Hab den Conti XKing in 2.4 drauf und keine probleme
Reifen ist top
gruß


----------



## ben_kenobi (27. Juli 2011)

tom12s schrieb:


> Hab den Conti XKing in 2.4 drauf und keine probleme
> Reifen ist top
> gruß



entspricht der, bzw. jeder Conti 2.4 den Maßen eines Schwalbe 2.4 ??
die 2.2 scheinen wirklich zu schmal zu sein...

und mit 2.4er lese ich immer, dass es bei dem AMS100 vor allem hinten nicht passen dürfte...
schleifen, Strebenkontrakt....

ich bin verwirrt?!?


----------



## tom12s (27. Juli 2011)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> entspricht der, bzw. jeder Conti 2.4 den Maßen eines Schwalbe 2.4 ??
> die 2.2 scheinen wirklich zu schmal zu sein...
> 
> und mit 2.4er lese ich immer, dass es bei dem AMS100 vor allem hinten nicht passen dürfte...
> ...


der Conti könnte etwas schmäler als der Schwalbe sein?
2.4 bei Conti und Schwalbe sind nicht gleich! ETRTO ist bei Conti 60 und bei Schwalbe 62(Nobby Nic)
wie gesagt kein schleifen oder Strebenkontakt
gruß


----------



## ben_kenobi (27. Juli 2011)

tom12s schrieb:


> der Conti könnte etwas schmäler als der Schwalbe sein?
> 2.4 bei Conti und Schwalbe sind nicht gleich!
> wie gesagt kein schleifen oder Strebenkontakt
> gruß




dachte ichs mir doch...

die alles entscheidene Frage is nun:

_Schwalbe_ *2.25* --> Breite?
_Conti_ *2.4* --> Breite?

ob die 2.4er Conti überhaupt auf meine ZTR Crest passen...

warum gibts denn keine *EINHEITLICHEN *Standards mehr...

mann mann mann.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom12s (27. Juli 2011)

ben_kenobi schrieb:


> dachte ichs mir doch...
> 
> die alles entscheidene Frage is nun:
> 
> ...


Schwalbe 2,25 ist 57
Conti 2,4 ist 60


----------



## ben_kenobi (27. Juli 2011)

tom12s schrieb:


> Schwalbe 2,25 ist 57
> Conti 2,4 ist 60



TOP danke...!!

nur *3mm* mehr...
das sollte dann wohl wirklich nicht schelifen


----------



## blutbuche (27. Juli 2011)

..fahr am cube bcr den conti vertical in 2,35 . super bei trockenheit , läuft flott auf asphalt , rutscht im matsch nicht weg - und is extrem günstig !!  viell. wär´der ja ne alternative !!?? greez , bb


----------



## ben_kenobi (28. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..fahr am cube bcr den conti vertical in 2,35 . super bei trockenheit , läuft flott auf asphalt , rutscht im matsch nicht weg - und is extrem günstig !!  viell. wär´der ja ne alternative !!?? greez , bb




mmh den gibts aber ned als DoubleDefense 
DANN wär er was...
aber DD is Pflicht für mich 

steh' jetzt vor der Wahl:

NobbyNic in 2.25 mit DD oder Mountain King II Protection in 2.4

Nachteil MK: mind. 3,5 bar -->  
Nachteil NN: anscheinend weniger Grip....

oh Mann, die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibts echt ned.


da ich aber hinten auch den NN in 2,25 mit DD hab', und er schnell wieder frei wird, was mich an meinem FatAlbert vorne stört, wirds wohl ein NN DD vorne...

nur nirgends lieferbar...

da waren sie wieder...
meine 3 Probleme.... 

greetz, ben


----------



## Scott_Pascal (29. Juli 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> ich hatte auf einem ams 100 bj 07 2,4 nobbys ohne probleme drauf. die diskussion gab es schon einmal am anfang dieses freds



Hi,

Wurde hier auf dein Thema verlinkt, könntest vielleicht mal ein aktuelles Bild machen, wie der 2.4er aussieht?

Hab zwar ein XMS 2010 aber das spielt ja eig. keine große Rolle, oder?


----------



## Flatbogard (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

mir wird ein CUBE AMS 100 Rahmen in 18" angeboten. Da ich eine Schrittlänge von 85cm, eine Armlänge von 65cm bei einer Körpergröße von 185cm habe, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der Rahmen zu mir passt. Habe die Daten schon in Rahmen-Größen-Rechner eingegeben. Aber die Ergebnisse liegen auch immer zwischen 18 und 20". Hat jemand eine Idee? 

Gruß,

Flatbogard


----------



## vopsi (30. Juli 2011)

eher überwiegend tourenorientiertes biken= 20"
eher überwiegend traillastig,technisch biken= 18"


----------



## Flatbogard (30. Juli 2011)

Danke vopsi,

also kaufe ich den Rahmen nicht, da ich ja eher im Flachland fahre.

LG

Frank


----------



## vopsi (30. Juli 2011)

auch im flachland kann man technisch biken. du solltest versuchen ein cube in beiden größen probe zu fahren. nimm das, auf dem du dich am wohlsten fühlst. auch ein 18er rahmen kannst du mit vorbaulänge, lenkerrise und sattelstellung an deine wohlfühlposition anpassen.


----------



## spessarträuber (30. Juli 2011)

auch zu beachten ist die Sattelstützenlänge:
bei mir ist bei Körpergröße 181cm und 83 cm Beinläng die 400er Syntace P6 Stütze bis zur Mindesteinstecktiefe ausgezogen.
Mein AMS Pro hatte im Auslieferzustand ne 380er Stütze verbaut, die schon zu kurz war...
Ich würde mit Deinen Maßen wohl zum 20er Rahmen greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (30. Juli 2011)

______________ schrieb:


> Bei meinem 2010-er AMS hat der 2,4-er NN an der Kettenstrebe geschliffen...
> 
> Zwar nur minimal, aber auf Dauer ist das nichts.



Sicher? 
Also ich hab gerade mal bei meinem 10er XMS geschaut, da ist zumindest hinten wo jetzt ein 2.25er Racing Ralph ist noch ne Menge platz.


----------



## schoeppi (3. August 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> @ mtblukas
> Srry aber SCOTT find ich  :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:aber is Geschmakssache
> Warum ist es den kein Cube Stereo oder AMS 130 oder AMS 150 geworden?(Cube AMS 130... ich komme )



Auch wenn schon ein bisschen älter muss ich nochmal drauf eingehen.

Die Alternativ-Vorschläge zum Genius passen alle nicht, keins der Bikes kann das was das Genius kann.

Auch die Preisargumente ziehen nicht wirklich.

Ausserdem stellt sich ja nicht unbedingt die Frage "entweder/oder", kann ja auch "und" sein.


----------



## mtblukas (3. August 2011)

Ja finde ich auch..wen Leute sagen Scott ist teuer...Da muss man auch noch dazurechnen das die einen ganz neuen Dämpfer mit DTSwiss entwickelt haben


----------



## Scott_Pascal (3. August 2011)

Scott ist teuer, aber dafür bekommt man Qualität, hatte bis vor kurzem eins, das wurde vorallem am Anfang ziemlich rangenommen, und jetzt nach. ca. 12 Jahren war halt Schluss aber das ist echt was.

Fahr jetzt ein XMS und sag auf keinen Fall, dass das schlechter ist.


----------



## mtblukas (3. August 2011)

was hattest du davor für ein scott?


----------



## Scott_Pascal (3. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> was hattest du davor für ein scott?



Wie gesagt war recht alt.
Eins aus der g-zero Serie.


----------



## mtblukas (3. August 2011)

Ja das kannst du aber auch nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (3. August 2011)

Aber ich kann sagen, auf was für eine Qualität Scott baut..


----------



## mtblukas (3. August 2011)

Ja..eine gute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (3. August 2011)

Sehr gute würd ich sagen.

Cube genau so(zumindest bis jetzt)


----------



## mtblukas (3. August 2011)

Cube AMS 100 Thread


----------



## Scott_Pascal (3. August 2011)

Was willst jetzt damit sagen?
Zurück zum Thema wollt ich auch grad sagen


----------



## mtblukas (3. August 2011)

Genau 





Das rote ist zu beachten !


----------



## Scott_Pascal (3. August 2011)

Sieht gut aus.. :=)

Nur der weiße Streifen an den Reifen regt mich immer soo auf 

Gefällt euch das?


----------



## mtblukas (3. August 2011)

Mir gefällt's auch nich :/

Vor einem Jahr hats mir noch gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (3. August 2011)

Sind die Reifen das 2010er Modell? 

Weil ich mein ich hab die 2009er da ist glücklicherweise nix.


----------



## mtblukas (3. August 2011)

Ja 2010 aber 2010 giebts die auch ohne weiße Streifen.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (3. August 2011)

Okay, jo, einfach sowas von unnötig


----------



## internetti (5. August 2011)

Hallo in die Runde...bin sonst eigentlich auch bei und auf nem Scott unterwegs...wo ihr gerade so nette Vergleiche zieht und muss auch sagen, ich bin gerade von dem Cube meiner besseren Hälfte ziemlich enttäuscht, was die Qualität angeht. Daher auch mein post.

Problem ist ein an dem AMS 125 von 2009 aufgetretenes heftiges (sogar am Fuss fühlbares) Knacken im Bereich d er linken Tretlagerschale. Pedale habe ich schon ausgeschlossen.
Dann also das Tretlager ausgebaut. Es fiel auf, das sich die Kurbel mit der Achse schlecht abziehen liess und danach, dass eben diese Achse im Bereich des linken Lagers auffällig blank war. Das Lager zeigte dann links vermehrt Spiel und schien auch nicht mehr dicht abzuschliessen. rechts lief schwerer als normal.
Ich habe dann ein neues Lager eingebaut, die Achse liess sich gar nicht mehr gewaltfrei einführen. 
Daraufhin ist nun meine Vermutung, dass die Tretlageraufnahme vor der Montage nicht plangeschliffen wurde und auch das Gewinde zeigte Spuren einer recht gewaltsamen Montage.
Ich hatte ein solches Problem bereits einmal an einem ja wohl (baugleichen) Radon stage und da die Rahmen ja wohl aus derselben Schmiede kommen, vermute ich nun ähnliches hier.
Was würdet ihr dazu sagen?
Habt ihr evt. gar ähnliche Erfahrungen machen dürfen.


----------



## mtblukas (5. August 2011)

Wir sind hier im Ams 100 Thread und nicht im 125 Thread: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=345650&page=78


----------



## internetti (5. August 2011)

Ja und...antwortet ihr mir deshalb auch gleich nicht???? Das ist doch eie Frage der Verarbeitung des Rahmns und nicht des Federwegs.
Hab ausserdem keinen 125 Trend gefunden. Gibt es den?


----------



## mtblukas (5. August 2011)

internetti schrieb:


> Ja und...antwortet ihr mir deshalb auch gleich nicht???? Das ist doch eie Frage der Verarbeitung des Rahmns und nicht des Federwegs.
> Hab ausserdem keinen 125 Trend gefunden. Gibt es den?



Willst du mich verarschen?  

Less meinem oberen Beitrag nochmal durch da findest du sowas wie ein Link.

Und ja es hat was mit dem Federweg zu tun wie die Rahmen verarbeitet sind. Kannst ja auch im Stereo Thread fragen is doch auch Cube...


----------



## schoeppi (5. August 2011)

Weil wir gerade bei Dämpferbuchsen waren, weiss jemand ob die HPCs die gleichen Masse haben?


----------



## internetti (5. August 2011)

Na vielen Dank auch, aber die Antwort halte ich jetzt für nicht besonders intelligent.
Hoffentlich sind hier nicht alle so.


----------



## mtblukas (5. August 2011)

Ja gut ich wollte dir nur helfen und habe dich auf einen besseren thread draufhingewiesen...wenn man sich aber nicht mal mein ganzen Post durchliest..Pech gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (5. August 2011)

Keinen AMS 125 Thread... der war gut


----------



## mtblukas (5. August 2011)




----------



## cytrax (6. August 2011)




----------



## Cuberia (6. August 2011)

Najaaaaaaaaaaa, im Tretlagerbereich gibt´s bei den beiden Rahmen wirklich wohl keine Unterschiede....also isses wohl egal ob 100 oder 125....aber was soll man dazu sagen ? Entweder Gehäuse nicht plangefräst...obwohl die das normalerweise sind..., Gewaltschaden beim Eindrehen(würgen) der Lagerschalen, oder einfach üble Lager von Shimano...hatte ich auch schon mal...hab dann neue (gute) Lager in die Schalen gepresst, und gut war....würd da nicht sofort Cube für verantwortlich machen...


----------



## zarea (6. August 2011)

internetti schrieb:


> ...Problem ist ein an dem AMS 125 von 2009 aufgetretenes heftiges (sogar am Fuss fühlbares) Knacken im Bereich d er linken Tretlagerschale. ...



Hab ich am AMS100 auch gehabt. Lag aber an den Lagern (ShimanoSLX) erst fingen sie an zu klackern dann waren sie fest. Das ging dann auf die Kurbel. Da waren sie 2 Jahre alt.

Am meinem GIANT Sierra hab ich die Gleichen Lager, sind jetzt ein Jahr alt und klackern schon ordentlich. Im Fuß fühle ich da leider nichts (oder besser Gott sei Dank), aber ich werde wohl nicht um hin kommen, entweder nachzufetten oder auszutauschen. 

Übrigens beide auf der linken Seite.

Ob es nun das Gleiche ist, wie bei Dir, tja...


----------



## schoeppi (11. August 2011)

Hier mal wieder ein Bild.

Dess iss meins:


----------



## cytrax (13. August 2011)

Bilder gehören hier her  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490116


----------



## ben_kenobi (17. August 2011)

fährt hier irgendjemand am AMS100 einen Conti 2.4er MK oder X-King??

Passt das problemlos vorne und vor allem hinten?

Würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen!


Danke,
Ben


----------



## Evilernie (18. August 2011)

würde mich auch interessieren, da ich einen 2.2er oder 2.4er MK II Protection kaufen möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (18. August 2011)

Hab ich zwar nicht, aber ich würde sagen ja.
Da ist doch jede Menge Platz.

Vorne hängts natürlich von der Gabel ab die drin steckt.
Bei einer Durin könnte es eng werden.
Aber wer ne Durin fährt hängt sich sicher auch keine 2,4er Reifen rein.


----------



## p00nage (23. August 2011)

Hi meine Mum fährt noch nen AMS von denke 2005 wars, da hat nun der Manitou Dämpfer das zeitliche gesegnet, meint ihr es lohnt sich nen Gebrauchten Fox Rp 23 oder so zu holen , sollten ja 165mm Einbaulänge sein? Als Gabel ist noch die Skareb drin, was würde sich da anbieten ?


----------



## mtblukas (23. August 2011)

Wenn er kaputt ist braucht sie  ja einen neuen oder nicht?


----------



## p00nage (23. August 2011)

ja naja aber es könnte ja auch noch was besseres als P/L Sicht geben, deswegen wollte ich hier eben ma fragen.


----------



## mtblukas (23. August 2011)

denk schon das ein gebrauchter gut ist. Kriegt man ja manchmal fÃ¼r 120â¬ oder so.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (5. September 2011)

Hallo, kann mir jemand kurz helfen? Will bei meinem Cube die Kurbel wechseln. Wieviel Distanzringe brauch ich denn dann? 

Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß Fliewatüüt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (5. September 2011)

Wahrscheinlich einen auf der Kettenblattseite.

Jedenfalls wenn Deine Rahmenbreite 74mm breit ist und Dein Umwerfer mit Schelle am Sattelrohr befestigt ist.


----------



## Schabo Marc (6. September 2011)

Kann man in einen Ams 100er Rahmen eine tapered Gabel verbauen,
muss man dann nur einen anderen Steuersatz verbauen oder ist das Steuerrohr des Rahmen dafür zu dünn?


----------



## mtblukas (6. September 2011)

Ich glaube das Steuerrohr ist zu dünn. Kanns aber nicht versichern.


----------



## kampfgnom (6. September 2011)

Der AMS 100 Rahmen hat ein reines 1 1/8"-Steuerrohr, tapered geht also nicht. 
Ist bei Gabeln bis 120mm aber auch selten, oder?


----------



## Evilernie (7. September 2011)

Hallo,

wie lang muss der Schaft noch sein, damit sie in einem Cube 100er noch genutzt werden kann. Kann eine 

Fox 32 F 120RL 2011er 

aus einem anderen Neurad von einem Freund bekommen.


----------



## Schabo Marc (7. September 2011)

Messe einfach die Schaftlänge deiner Originalgabel dann weist du wo du die neue absägen kannst.


----------



## Evilernie (7. September 2011)

Schabo Marc schrieb:


> wo du die neue absägen kannst.



wollte mir die Arbeit erst machen, wenn ich es auch nutzen kann, daher die Frage. Kann dann sagen, ja, passt, nehme ich oder halt nicht.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (7. September 2011)

So Hab hier mal ne Frage zum XMS, ich weiß, hier ist AMS, aber die beiden sind ja Brüder  


Hab ihr schonmal nen 2.4er Schwalbe draufgemacht?
Ich hab mir jetzt ein Fat Albert und Nobby Nic in der Größe gekauft.


----------



## zarea (7. September 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> ... Ich hab mir jetzt ein Fat Albert und Nobby Nic in der Größe gekauft.


Wenn Du sie schon gekauft hast, mach sie drauf und tu das Foto hier rein!

Ich hab mal bei meinem 2009er AMS `nen Muddy Mary in 2,35 hinten drauf gehabt. Fand, dass das ganz schön eng war. Es muss ja auch noch ein bisschen Schlamm und Dreck zwischen passen.


----------



## Katha1987 (7. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
kurze Frage, mir wurde vor einigen Tagen mein geliebtes Canyon XC gestohlen 
Nun habe ich mich umgeschaut und konnte mich für die Cube Bikes begeistern. Es soll ein AMS 100 werden. Sollte ich mich noch um das 2011er Modell bemühen oder auf das 2012er warten? Gibts da wesentliche Neuerungen?
Danke schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (8. September 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Wenn Du sie schon gekauft hast, mach sie drauf und tu das Foto hier rein!
> 
> Ich hab mal bei meinem 2009er AMS `nen Muddy Mary in 2,35 hinten drauf gehabt. Fand, dass das ganz schön eng war. Es muss ja auch noch ein bisschen Schlamm und Dreck zwischen passen.



Muss noch warten, bis sie geliefert werden...


----------



## zarea (8. September 2011)

Katha1987 schrieb:


> ... Sollte ich mich noch um das 2011er Modell bemühen oder auf das 2012er warten? ...


Da das 2011er Modell schon relative stark erneuert wurde, wird das 1012er Modell wohl keine dollen Änderungen bekommen. Glaube ich, wissen, weiß ich nicht. 

Auf jeden Fall könntest Du mit dem "Auslaufmodell" dieses Jahr vielleicht noch ein Schnäppchen machen.  Daher würde ich vielleicht nicht unbedingt warten. Denn das 1012er Modell ist auch nur ein Jahr lang aktuell. Die Halbwertszeit ist in der Fahrradindustrie ja nicht sooo ausgedehnt.


----------



## Katha1987 (8. September 2011)

Die Gabel ist ja gleich geblieben, oder? Bzw. hat die Rock Shox Reba RL ein Lockout?


----------



## zarea (8. September 2011)

k.A.


----------



## Schabo Marc (14. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe vor mir eine neue Sattelstütze mit 300 mm für mein Ams 100 18" zu kaufen,
habe im Moment eine 350 mm Stütze und es sind 140 mm im Rahmen,
reichen die 90 mm noch oder wird das zuwenig?

Danke im Vorraus,
Marc


----------



## timebreaker (14. September 2011)

Schabo Marc schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich habe vor mir eine neue Sattelstütze mit 300 mm für mein Ams 100 18" zu kaufen,
> habe im Moment eine 350 mm Stütze und es sind 140 mm im Rahmen,
> ...



Also ich habe eine KS Dropzone mit 350 mm länge und würde nicht drunter gehen...könnte knapp werden...


----------



## blutbuche (18. September 2011)

....riss am hinterbau vom ams entdeckt . ist ein 2006er modell - bin zweitbesitzer . in welcher reihenfolge mach´ich jetzt was am besten ????  danke u. gruss, bb


----------



## Cuberia (18. September 2011)

Hmmm, zufällig Kettenstrebe rechts. Ziemlich weit vorn ? War bei meinem alten AMS auch...und das war von 2005...ab zum Händler..Cube gibt ja 5 Jahre Garantie auf Rahmen...nur wegen Zweitbesitzer könnte ein Problem werden...hoffe, du hast ne Rechnung.
Also, ich hab nach fast 6 Jahren nen neuen Rahmen stark verbilligt gekriegt.

Viel Erfolg... Gruß : Volker


----------



## blutbuche (18. September 2011)

ja , rechnung ist vorhanden ... muss ich da über´n  händler geh´n , der cube vertreibt , oder geht das auch über kontakt zu cube direkt ?wie lange hat es gedauert , bis zu den anderen rahmen hattest ? gruss, k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberia (19. September 2011)

Hey Kati...übern Händler geht die Abwicklung glaub ich schneller als über Cube direkt...bei mir hat es keine Woche gedauert, und ich hatte nen neuen Rahmen.

Aber kannst die ja mal anmailen..vielleicht geht´s ja auch direkt, wenn du keinen Cube Händler um die Ecke hast.

Gruß : Volker


----------



## blutbuche (19. September 2011)

..so , hab mal meinem händler ums eck eine mail geschickt , hat heute morgen zurückgemailt , dass er sich das überlegt , was man machen kann und sich heute nachmittag meldet ... bitte mal daumen drücken .... ne neue strebe tät´s ja schon ... gruss, k.


----------



## blutbuche (19. September 2011)

..falls das mit cube und austausch vom hb nicht klappen sollte , suche ich einen gebrauchten cube ams in 16 zoll !!! wer was hat , bitte mal per pn melden .. danke !! greez , k.


----------



## Cuberia (19. September 2011)

Ne neue Strebe wirste nicht kriegen...die hat sich seit 2006 ein paar mal geändert..aber mit dem neuen Rahmen sollte kein Problem sein...wiegesagt, meiner war fast 6 Jahre alt. Mit ein bißchen Glück bekommste sogar ganz unsonst nen Neuen.

Drück dir die Daumen Kati.

Gruß : Volker


----------



## blutbuche (19. September 2011)

...schade , ber wahr - da ich zweitbes. bin un ddie garantie eh abgelaufen ist , bekomme ich einen ersatzrahmen zu nem annnehmbaren preis - aber nix "umsonst" - hatte ich eig. auch so erwartet ... cube meinte auch , 2005er schwingen hätten sie nicht mehr ...
aber danke fürs daumendrücken


----------



## Cuberia (20. September 2011)

Naja, geht ja noch..genauso wie bei mir also...bei mir hat der Rahmen dann noch 230 â¬ sowas gekostet...hast dafÃ¼r nen aktuellen Rahmen Kati...der ist obendrein auch noch leichter...

GruÃ : Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (20. September 2011)

stimmt - bin auch zufrieden damit !! greez , k.


----------



## blutbuche (20. September 2011)

...hab grad erfahren ,dass ich einen schwarz -neongrünen haben kann - yipppiiieeee !


----------



## Cuberia (20. September 2011)

Dann haste das gleiche Glück wie ich. Hab auch meine Wunschfarbe bekommen...rot, weiß, schwarz..


----------



## motorsportfreak (23. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hätte da mal ne Frage, finde nix deswegen speziell für das AMS 100!

Was für einen Rock Shox Dämpfer könnte man als Austausch für den Radium RL einbauen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!

gruss Sascha


----------



## blutbuche (23. September 2011)

..monarch ..??!!


----------



## Cuberia (24. September 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..monarch ..??!!



Zum Beispiel...Hauptsache er hat 165 mm Einbaulänge...dann paßt das schon...passende Einbaubuchsen nicht vergessen.


----------



## timebreaker (24. September 2011)

.


----------



## blutbuche (27. September 2011)

tataaaaa- da isser


----------



## Cuberia (27. September 2011)

Na super. Glückwunsch..Hast du einen mit Dämpfer gekriegt, oder hast du schon geschraubt?

Bin mal aufs fertige Bike gespannt.

Gruß : Volker


----------



## mtblukas (27. September 2011)

mit Dämpfer bekommen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberia (27. September 2011)

Also als Rahmenkit ...dann auch mit Steuersatz und Sattelstütze, oder ? Meiner war auf jeden Fall komplett nackt...


----------



## mtblukas (27. September 2011)

In einem anderen Thread hat sie geschrieben das sie den rahmen plus dämpfer bekommen hat.


----------



## blutbuche (27. September 2011)

jepp, nur mit dämpfer . geschraubt wird erst am we , da erstmal mein speci "gewartet" werden muss... greez , k.


----------



## Milan0 (27. September 2011)

Na dann Glückwunsch zum neuen schicken Rahmen.

Bist ja dann sozusagen auf Spuris Spuren mit der Farbe


----------



## Trim07 (27. September 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> tataaaaa- da isser



sau schick, das Teil. Ich glaub ich brauch auch was neues .


----------



## master_of_fuji (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, nachdem ich nach nunmehr acht Jahre ausschließlich ein Fuji Hardtail gefahren bin, habe ich endlich einen 2010 Fully unter dem Hintern. Man wird ja nicht jünger und irgendwie muss der Prostata-Krebs nicht gefördert werden.

Frage: die verbaute Manitou Radium RL läßt sich nicht mehr schließen. Hat einen Druck von 7,5 bar. Wie kann ich herausfinden, ob die im Ars$% ist oder nur z.B. einen neuen Dichtungsring braucht ? Muss das Ding zum Doc ?


----------



## Truk (11. Oktober 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach würde es sich nicht lohnen, den Dämpfer zum Doc zu schicken. Das ist doch immer recht teuer! Vielleicht lässt sich das Ding selbst reparieren. Und wenn's schief geht, kaufst du einfach einen neuen! 
Ich (94 kg) fahre schon einige Zeit an meinem AMS einen ganz billigen Manitou Swinger ohne Lockout, der prima funktioniert! Die CUBEs sind eben extrem antriebstneutral! Bin froh, nicht mehr von Fox "abhängig" zu sein!


----------



## motorsportfreak (11. Oktober 2011)

Radium RL zerlegen macht keinen Sinn wg. Stickstoffkammer, und es gibt keine E-teile (zumindest hab ich nirgends was gefunden).

Kaputt --> Neuen Kaufen

Zerlegbar: RS Monarch


----------



## schoeppi (17. Oktober 2011)

Truk schrieb:


> Die CUBEs sind eben extrem antriebstneutral! Bin froh, nicht mehr von Fox "abhängig" zu sein!


 
Echt? Meins nicht.

Mit dem RP23 hats mir, selbst auf ProPedal Stufe 3, deutlich zuviel gewippt.

Erst der Ario mit Lock-Out stellt mich da zufrieden.

Antriebsneutral ist was anderes, Giant zum Beispiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Truk (17. Oktober 2011)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Mit dem RP23 hats mir, selbst auf ProPedal Stufe 3, deutlich zuviel gewippt...


Hmmm! Mag sein, dass das Giant antriebsneutraler ist! Bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Allerdings meinte ich nicht das Wippverhalten im Wiegetritt. Nur dafür fände ich Lockout hilfreich. Wenn allerdings das Rad auch im Sitzen wippt, stimmt m.E. etwas mit den Federlementen oder deren Einstellung nicht! Ich habe bei meinem Manitou Radium die Zugstufendämpfung sehr erhöht. Mehr kann man bei dem Ding außer dem Luftdruck, der recht hoch ist, eh nicht einstellen!  Und gut iss! Da wippt kaum mehr was! 
(Bin allerdings auch ein schwerer Klotz, vielleicht liegt's daran...)


----------



## master_of_fuji (24. Oktober 2011)

Hi Jungs, 

der Dämpfer ist nach einer kleinen Überholung doch ok.
Danke für Eure Tipps

Jetzt plane ich , bei meinem Cube AMS 100 den Austausch meiner XT Kurbel
gegen eine RaceFace Deus Kurbel. Habt ihr bereits Erfahrungen mit diesem schicken Teil gemacht ? 

Kann ich die beiden Kurbeln gegeneinander austauschen ?
Funktioniert die RaceFace Kurbel mit dem XT Lager ?

Freue mich, von Euch zu hören

Wilson


----------



## Sonic_1579 (16. November 2011)

Hey,

ich habe ein AMS Comp aus 2010.

Ist der Rahmen baugleich mit dem 100er?
Ich würde hinten gerne ebenfalls auf 180er Scheibe gehen und lt. Cube ist der AMS 100 Rahmen bis 185 freigegeben....

Gruß


----------



## Truk (16. November 2011)

Sonic_1579 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich habe ein AMS Comp aus 2010.
> 
> ...


*180/180? Die Kombination fahre ich seit einigen Jahren an einem LTD (2007) und an einem Comp (2010) mit über 90 kg! Null problemo!*


----------



## kampfgnom (16. November 2011)

Die Rahmen von AMS Comp und AMS 100 sind/waren gleich, nur die Ausstattungen der Räder variierten. Ich bin im August mit dem AMS Comp und 203/180 bei 94kg über die Alpen gefahren, kein Thema.


----------



## Wutz63 (27. November 2011)

Hier mal meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (27. November 2011)

Die goldene Kette sieht ziemlich bescheiden aus.


----------



## Wutz63 (27. November 2011)

Alles Geschmacksache, mir gefällt es.


----------



## zarea (27. November 2011)

Da hast Du Recht. Und es ist auch ein schickes Fahrrad.

Aber ich würde so eine Kette eher bei einem einfarbigen Bike sehen.
Deine Lackierung wirkt eher schnittig, sportlich, als würdest Du gerade vom Rennen kommen. So ein goldenes Kettchen passt aber eher in die Poser-Ecke. Bei Deiner Lackierung geht sie eher etwas unter. 

Na ja, ist nur meine Meinung, und die nächste Kette kommt bestimmt.


----------



## schoeppi (29. November 2011)

Sehr schön!

Aber nicht ganz stimmig, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf.
Du hast da ne teure Gabel drin und nen Selle Italia SLR, aber Drahtreifen und ne billig Kurbel.
Beides würde ich ändern, das Rädchen hat das verdient!


----------



## Wutz63 (29. November 2011)

Hallo

Alles in Arbeit, neue Laufräder suche ich.
Bin mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig.
Kurbel bleibt erst, bis Zahnräder verschlissen.Dann wollte ich auf XT wechseln.

Was haltet Ihr von den Laufrädern ?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=442025


----------



## St0Rm (29. November 2011)

Hallo Cuberaner,

mein Vater fährt ein AMS100 Comp 2009 in 16".
Es passt auch sehr gut für ihn von der Größe/Trittlänge etc. Jedoch möchte er, vlt auch aufgrund seines Alters das Cockpit vlt 1-2 cm höher legen um angenehmer zu touren.

Ich habe ihm erstmal abgeraten eine Gabel einzubauen die mehr Federweg bietet weil ich glaube, das ist der falsche Ansatz, vorallem auch im Hinblick der Geometrie.

Mir selbst kämen dabei Dinge wie ein steilerer Vorbau oder ein höher gezogenen Lenker in den Kopf. Verbaut sind die Originalteile 
Vorbau: Easton EA30 Oversized
Lenker: Easton EA30 Lowriser Oversized

Jetzt wollte ich mal aus eurem Erfahrungsschatz schöpfen und Fragen was ihr für Ideen dazu habt.

käme es vlt auch in Frage einen einzusetzen der nicht wie der Verbaute "Semi-Integrated" ist? Was hätte das für Auswirkungen?
Wäre es vlt doch eine Option eine Reba mit 110mm zu finden und die einzubauen?

Freue mich über alle Antworten.

Gruß,
der Sebbo!


----------



## schoeppi (29. November 2011)

Ein XR1450 ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben, keine Frage.
Würden in weiss natürlich auch gut aussehen.
Aber sicher auch stramm im Preis.

Aber spätestens dann machst Du die Drahtreifen runter, oder?

@Sebbo: nun, statt einer Gabel mit mehr Federweg ginge ja auch eine mit entsprechend längerem Schaft. 1-2cm sind ja nicht die Welt, wäre auch optisch keine Problem. Ein anderer Steuersatz würde nichts bringen, wie auch.
Die EA 30 Komponenten würde ich aber in jedem Fall entsorgen. Hat zwar nichts mit der Geometrie zu tun, sind aber irre schwer.

Günstig wäre einfach nur ein Lenker mit mehr Rise. Der EA 30 hat nicht viel. Ritchey gäbe es z.Bsp. mit 35 mm, andere auch mit mehr.


----------



## Wutz63 (29. November 2011)

Neue Reifen sind bestellt.
Vr = Fat Albert Evo Snake 2.25
hr = Racing Ralph Evo PaceStar 2.25

Wie erkennt man an einem Bild, ob Draht oder Faltreifen drauf sind ?


----------



## mtblukas (29. November 2011)

An dem Cube Zeichen


----------



## motorsportfreak (30. November 2011)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ein XR1450 ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben, keine Frage.
> Würden in weiss natürlich auch gut aussehen.
> Aber sicher auch stramm im Preis.
> 
> ...


 
Hallole

Steileren Vorbau, oder auch etwas kürzer hilft! Ich hatte das gleiche Thema, habe alles auf EA50 umgebaut und Lenker midrise 30mm 685 breit und Vorbau von 110 auf 90 reduziert!



PS: alle EA als riser gibt es in low 20mm /mid 30mm/ high 40mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motorsportfreak (30. November 2011)

master_of_fuji schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> der Dämpfer ist nach einer kleinen Überholung doch ok.
> 
> Wilson


 
??? was hast Du gemacht?


----------



## schoeppi (30. November 2011)

Wutz63 schrieb:


> Neue Reifen sind bestellt.
> Vr = Fat Albert Evo Snake 2.25
> hr = Racing Ralph Evo PaceStar 2.25
> 
> Wie erkennt man an einem Bild, ob Draht oder Faltreifen drauf sind ?


 
Stimmt, am Cube Zeichen.

Aber das ist jetzt nicht Dein Ernst mit der Kombi, oder?

Fat Albert und Racing Ralph? 
Was willste den damit fahren?
Mit dem vorderen Teil Downhills und mit dem Heck Marathons?

Nobby und Racing Ralph macht Sinn, Fat Albert v. u. h. von mir aus auch (wobei, für den Zweck wäre das Bike das falsche), aber die Kombi ist schon äusserst seltsam.


----------



## Wutz63 (1. Dezember 2011)

Reifen sind heute gekommen.
Das Material von den Evos ist viel weicher, als die standart mit dem Cube Zeichen.
Fahre aber jetzt erst die Draht runter.

Ps:Selbstverständlich kommt vorne der Nobby Nic drauf....


----------



## roadrunner_gs (2. Dezember 2011)

Aber mit der unteren Zugfassung für den Schaltwerkzug bin ich nicht zufrieden, das scheuert ordentlich, werde ich wohl mit Unterlage und Kabelbindern auf die Sitzstrebe verlegen in der Hoffnung, dass es dann nicht mehr scheuert.


----------



## Wutz63 (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe ja die Züge alle erneuert, da ich auf die 2012 XT Bremse bzw. Schalthebel umgebaut habe.
Bei mir scheuert das nicht, das Dämpferdreieck kann frei arbeiten.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (2. Dezember 2011)

Unten, die letzte Fassung vor dem Schaltwerk, bei deinem Rahmen sind die Fassungen schon oben auf der Sitzstrebe, der Schaltzug somit auch, da kann das an der Stelle an der es bei mir scheuert natürlich bei deinem Rahmen gar nicht scheuern.


----------



## LaCarolina (5. Dezember 2011)

Hab ein neues Cube und schon ne doofe Frage: gibt es bei dem Manitour Radium Expert Dämpfer keinen Stop am Blockierhebel? Wenn ich den nach links drehe blockiert er zwar, aber ich merke keinen merklich Anschlag beim Hebel, ist das normal?


----------



## KILROY (5. Dezember 2011)

@ carolina: so verhielten sich schon zwei meiner Ex-Radiums....
Letztlich sprang der lockout irgendwann von alleine rein, ich habe dann - da ich kein LO brauche - die winzige inbus-Schraube neben dem Hebel einmal "final" festgezogen.

@ roadrunner: feines Bike


----------



## zarea (5. Dezember 2011)

Bei meinem Manitou ist ähnlich, den Hebel kann ich rings rum drehen und er rastet nur sehr leicht ein, wenn ich den Dämpfer sperre. Die Sperre springt auch schon mal alleine rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (5. Dezember 2011)

Das ist ja nicht so toll . Kann man denn diese Inbus-Schraube auch nur leicht festdrehen?


----------



## Wutz63 (10. Dezember 2011)

kleines update


----------



## Steinberg (12. Dezember 2011)

hallo, bin vom vielen lesen Ã¼ber LaufrÃ¤der schon ganz blÃ¶d im Kopf. Ich such ne Alternative zu meinen sunringlÃ© ryde xmb LaufrÃ¤dern ( in meinem AMS Pro 100 sind die verbaut).Die sunringlÃ© ryde xmb  LaufrÃ¤der sind noch in Ordnung, ich mÃ¶chte nur die Spikereifen im FrÃ¼hjahr nicht wieder runter machen oder fÃ¼r den schnellen Tausch noch einen zweiten Laufradsatz haben.
KÃ¶nnt ihr mir einen guten Satz empfehlen ?  so bis 400 â¬ wÃ¼rde ich ja noch gehen. 

danke und GrÃ¼Ãe Steinberg 
hab gestern eine schÃ¶ne Winter-Tour durchs leicht verschneite Erzgebirge unternommen. Macht echt SpaÃ im Winter


----------



## schoeppi (20. Dezember 2011)

Kann ich.

Wenns schön leicht und trotzdem stabil sein soll, American Classic MTB Disc.
Hat ein Händler bei Ebay im Angebot für 360 EUR, 1540gr.

Ähnliche Preislage, DT Swiss X1600 oder Veltec Opus.


----------



## _SpiDer_ (24. Dezember 2011)

So, da Heimat ja verpflichtet und ich aus Bayern komme => Blau/Weiss


----------



## Wutz63 (24. Dezember 2011)

_SpiDer_ schrieb:


> So, da Heimat ja verpflichtet und ich aus Bayern komme => Blau/Weiss


 
Bei Dir ist ja der Teufel los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _SpiDer_ (24. Dezember 2011)

Aber Hallo


----------



## zarea (24. Dezember 2011)

_SpiDer_ schrieb:


> ... ich aus Bayern komme => Blau/Weiss


Heißt das bei Euch nicht weiß/blau? 

Aber schickes Fahrrad, schöne Farbe vor allem.


----------



## _SpiDer_ (24. Dezember 2011)

Joar doch 

Mal ne andere Frage, suche andere Schaltwerksröllchen. Empfehlungen? Möchte irgendwas Keramikgelagertes.


----------



## Wutz63 (24. Dezember 2011)

So was ?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1205/a9308/t4065-schaltungsraedchen-keramik-11-zaehne.html


----------



## _SpiDer_ (24. Dezember 2011)

Ja genau so in die Richtung. Mich nerven nämlich die "Original" Shimano Rollen so dermaßen, wenn ich so überleg was es alles für Lager gibt die wie Butter laufen... 
Möcht halt was leichtes mit Keramik Lagern die auch vernünftig Laufen, wobei dies ja immer im Auge des Betrachters liegt.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (26. Dezember 2011)

Wenn schon wechseln, warum nicht gleich diese in der passenden Farbe: http://superlight-bikeparts.de/KCNC-Schaltwerkrollen-Keramik-Keramik-Schaltwerkrollen oder hier günstiger (einzeln): http://www.tuning-bikes.de/index.php?cPath=79&osCsid=463aabbcf4f556102bb2322060c0e9b8


----------



## _SpiDer_ (27. Dezember 2011)

Bin irgendwie an denen Hängen geblieben 

http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/Bike...-Schaltrollen-Keramiklager-11-Zahne-blau.html


----------



## blutbuche (8. Januar 2012)

....bald fertig - endlich ...


----------



## mtblukas (8. Januar 2012)

Eine Frage mal an dich blutbuch:

Warum kaufst du immer die alten XT- Teile oder was das ist? Oder hast du die alle us der Restekiste? Weil ich finde mit neuen Teilen würde das Bike schon besser aussehen, obwohls mir auch so gefällt


----------



## blutbuche (9. Januar 2012)

...wurde alles vom alten ams (riss im rahmen ...) an den neuen gemacht .. is auch  nicht  meins , ist das meiner beseren hälfte ... mir gefällts auch - mit oder ohne xt ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (9. Januar 2012)

Hier mal meins auf dem aktuellsten Stand:


----------



## blutbuche (9. Januar 2012)

!!!


----------



## bon__ (13. Januar 2012)

sieht super aus.

Was ist das für eine Flaschenhalter / Luftpumpen Kombi?


----------



## schoeppi (13. Januar 2012)

Das ist ein Bontrager Flaschenhalter, Race Lite heisst das Ding. Gibts in diversen Farben.
Die Pumpe ist eine Barbieri Nudo Carbon.


----------



## Wutz63 (22. Januar 2012)

Möchte an meinem noch die Kubel wechseln.
Ist noch die Kurbel vom XMS dran.

Ich dachte da an dieser Kurbel
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1175/a48862/xt-10-fach-kurbel-fc-m780-175mm-schwarz.html?mfid=43


----------



## motorsportfreak (26. Januar 2012)

@schoeppi,

welcher Dämpfer mit Remote ist das? Würde mich über eine detallierte Info freuen!

Gruss


----------



## Vincy (26. Januar 2012)

Das ist ein RS Ario RL oder RLR. 
http://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/ario-rlr


----------



## motorsportfreak (26. Januar 2012)

@vinci,

danke, aber das habe ich auch schon gedacht.....


----------



## schoeppi (26. Januar 2012)

Soll ichs nochmal bestätigen? 

Stimmt, ein Ario RLR.

Serie war ein Fox RP23.
Der Tausch gegen den Ario hat sich als sehr gute Entscheidung bestätigt.
Mit hat der RP23, selbst in ProPedal Stufe 3, noch zuviel gewippt.

Beim Ario ist, dank Lock-Out, Ruhe. Und offen macht er einen sehr guten Job.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jurriaan (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo, 
kann mir jemand sagen, welches Tune, ich für den Cube AMS 100 Rahmen brauche, wenn ich einen Monarch RT3 2012 einbauen will?


----------



## rafryder78 (14. Februar 2012)

Hallo. Hier mein Cube ams 100................


----------



## rafryder78 (15. Februar 2012)




----------



## rafryder78 (15. Februar 2012)




----------



## rafryder78 (15. Februar 2012)

Sorry. Irgendwie haut das mit den Fotos einfügen nicht hin.


----------



## mtblukas (15. Februar 2012)

Hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rafryder78 (15. Februar 2012)

Danke


----------



## schoeppi (16. Februar 2012)

Durchaus exotische Teile bzw. exotische Kombinationen.

@mtblukas: interessant, Deine Bike-Kombi mit AMS 100 und Genius 40 hatte ich bis vor kurzem auch.


----------



## mtblukas (17. Februar 2012)

Das mit dem AMS stimmt aber nicht mehr wirklich, ich habs zwar noch ist aber zerlegt und wird verkauft


----------



## Vincenzo (17. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute, vielleicht kann mir einer von Euch bei meinem kleinen Problem helfen: habe letztes Jahr im März bei Radon in Bonn einen Cube Rahmen gesehen. Der war glaube ich grün-gelb und es war ein AMS 100. Weiß jemand von Euch wo ich den noch herbekommen könnte? Hab gegoogelt aber komme zu keinem erfreulichen Ergebnis.

Danke schon mal!

Grüße,
Vincenzo


----------



## blutbuche (19. Februar 2012)

grün gelb ???? diese farbkombi  kenn´ich nicht . nur schwarz - grün - oder milky green . white .. viell. wars ne sonder edition ... ruf doch mal bei denen an ...


----------



## Bikekäfer (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo, bei meinem Cube AMS 100 hat sich das hintere Lager rechts mit Schrauben verabschiedet (Horstlink) und ich habe alles bei einer Abfahrt verloren. Hat jemand zufällig noch so einen Schrauben/Lagerkit??

Viele Grüße

Bernd


----------



## HateHelloKitty (27. Februar 2012)

Jurriaan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mir jemand sagen, welches Tune, ich für den Cube AMS 100 Rahmen brauche, wenn ich einen Monarch RT3 2012 einbauen will?


Das frage ich auch schon seit einiger Zeit,in teiweise,div. Threads...,nur konnte mir bisher niemand meine Frage zufriedenstellend beantworten!!


----------



## CubeAMSComp2005 (2. März 2012)

AMS100 ... joah, meins is schon bisser älter, hat aber für die neue Saison ein bisserl was spendiert bekommen... 
Laufradsatz RMZ, Formula RX, DT-Swiss Dämpferelemente, Syntace Stütze+Vorbau+Lenker, Crankbrothers in die Hand und SQLab untern Hintern. Ich muss sagen, fährt sich wie neu... wen wunderts .





MfG.


----------



## spessarträuber (2. März 2012)

@CubeAMSComp2005
berichte mal wie sich der Dämpfer macht, im Vergleich zum Vorgänger.
Suche ne Alternative zu meinem Fox RP23


----------



## blutbuche (3. März 2012)

erledigt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeAMSComp2005 (4. März 2012)

spessarträuber schrieb:


> @CubeAMSComp2005
> berichte mal wie sich der Dämpfer macht, im Vergleich zum Vorgänger.
> Suche ne Alternative zu meinem Fox RP23


Problem ist, dass mein Rahmen ein Garantieaustausch war. Im Original steckte ein Manitou Radium RL drin. Ich muss sagen, abgesehen vom fehlenden Anschlagpunkt des Lock-Out-Hebels (am DT dreht der sich ja wie ein Brummkreisel) kann ich vom reinen Dämpfungskomfort keinen Unterschied feststellen, maximal isser einen Hauch progressiver. Der M210 ist ja auch nur Einsteigerklasse, würde ich sagen, hab' ihn für'n kleinen Geldbeutel in der Bucht ergattert. War im Grunde genommen nur ein Austausch zum optischen Zweck und er verrichtet seinen Dienst nach bisherigem Eindruck vortrefflich, aber nicht außergewöhnlich. Ich bezweifle, dass er dem RP23 das Wasser reichen kann... mir fehlt allerdings die praktische Erfahrung.

MfG.


----------



## schoeppi (5. März 2012)

Nach meiner Meinung wird der RP23 überschätzt.

Bei meinem 100er war er Serie und ich habe ihn rausgeschmissen da er trotz ProPedal auf 3 und fast 16 Bar Druck noch immer leicht gewippt hat.
Auf nem Race-Fully für mich inakzeptabel.

Der nominal deutlich billigerr Ario RLR, der nun verbaut ist, arbeitet sehr harmonisch. Ich war angenehm überrascht.
Dazu die Option am Lenker zu locken bzw. zu öffnen, die Entscheidung war für mich goldrichtig.
Zudem hat sich herausgestellt das ich mindestens soviel gelockt wie offen fahre,
was noch ein Grund mehr für den Lockout ist.

Den RP23 fahre ich noch an meinem AMS 130. Da funktioniert er, was das Thema Wippen angeht, deutlich besser.
Ich schiebe das mal auf die anderen Umlenkhebel.
Oder das bessere Setup ab Werk.


----------



## Wutz63 (11. März 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Nach meiner Meinung wird der RP23 überschätzt.
> 
> Bei meinem 100er war er Serie und ich habe ihn rausgeschmissen da er trotz ProPedal auf 3 und fast 16 Bar Druck noch immer leicht gewippt hat.
> Auf nem Race-Fully für mich inakzeptabel.
> ...


 
Kommt auch auf das Fahrergewicht an.
Mit 16 bar wird kein Dämpfer richtig wippen.
Ich fahre meinen Radium Expert mit 5,5 bar (70kg), und habe kaum wippen.


----------



## blutbuche (11. März 2012)

..trenne mich von meinem ams cc - schwarz - steht im bikemarkt - 16 zoll . bei ineteresse , bitte pn ! greez , bb


----------



## schoeppi (12. März 2012)

Wutz63 schrieb:


> Kommt auch auf das Fahrergewicht an.
> Mit 16 bar wird kein Dämpfer richtig wippen.
> Ich fahre meinen Radium Expert mit 5,5 bar (70kg), und habe kaum wippen.



Nun, das ist Definitionssache, was ist "richtig" wippen?

Mir war es zuviel, ich habe es gespürt und gesehen.

Der Rock Shox wippt genauso viel, oder wenig, egal, wie der RP23.
Nur das der keine Plattform drin hat und ich ihn zu machen kann.

Besser also meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Vincy (12. März 2012)

Dann kannst auch einen Fox RL oder RPL nehmen, die sind auch mit Lockout. Der RL optional auch mit Remote.
Ggfls kann man den DÃ¤mpfer auch nach seinen WÃ¼nschen anders abstimmen lassen (Kunden Valving), kostet bei toxoholics pauschal 51â¬.


----------



## schoeppi (12. März 2012)

Die sind aber viel teurer.
Wenn der "High-End" RP23 es schon nicht besser kann, wozu dann so einen?


----------



## Vincy (12. März 2012)

Der ist ja auch nicht zum blockieren gedacht und nicht jeder braucht Lockout!
Außerdem kann man ProPedal nach seinen Wünschen abändern lassen.
Oder man nimmt den RPL, dann hat man ProPedal und Lockout.
Ein Dämpfer ist nur dann gut, wenn der auf Bike und Fahrer abgestimmt ist!


----------



## Wutz63 (14. März 2012)

Heute hat mein AMS etwas abgenommen 
Schnellspanner -125 gr.
Kurbel -85gr.

210gr. geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (15. März 2012)

Ach komm, so leicht war die 552 das das nur 85gr. sind zur XT?


----------



## Wutz63 (15. März 2012)

leider nur 85gr.


----------



## DerLichtsammler (15. März 2012)

Hello!

Hier mal mein Radl - frisch aus dem Laden.
Ein AMS 100 comp 2011:


















Bin ganz neu hier und es ist auch mein erstes MTB ...

Gruß aus dem Weserbergland
Matthias


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (15. März 2012)

Wutz63 schrieb:


> leider nur 85gr.


Tja, so leicht sind die "billigen"-Shimano-Kurbeln. Ist schon lustig, dass es dann noch Leute gibt, die knapp 100  Aufpreis für zwei XT-Logos (links eines, rechts eines) und 85 g Gewichtersparnis investieren.

@DerLichtsammler
Herzlich willkommen hier im Forum.
Wow, dieses blau deines AMS, der Hammer.
Sehr gelungene Bilder (v.a. der Hintergrund) mit einem sehr schönen Bike.


----------



## blutbuche (15. März 2012)

bilder bearbeitet ???


----------



## mtblukas (15. März 2012)

Das erste ist, finde ich, zu viel bearbeitet!

Sonst Top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (16. März 2012)

Die Fotos sind wirklich grandios!
Und das "Model" sieht auch super aus! 

Ich finde die 552 auch optisch sehr schön.
Aber dennoch ist nicht jeder der lieber eine XT-Kurbel fährt deswegen ein Depp.
Das ist Hobby, und wenn man da 100 EUR investiert damit es eben ne XT Kurbel ist,
so what?

Abgesehen davon sind 100 EUR für 87gr. kein schlechtes Geschäft.
Wenn man bedenkt was das Gramm Gewichtsersparnis bei Laufrädern kostet....

@Wutz63: was genau hast Du gewogen bei beiden Kurbeln?
Werksangabe für die 552 sind 985gr.
Meine XT, sogar mit 180er Arm, hatte 853gr. auf die Waage gebracht. Demnach wäre es doch etwas mehr Unterschied.


----------



## Wutz63 (16. März 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> @Wutz63: was genau hast Du gewogen bei beiden Kurbeln?
> Werksangabe für die 552 sind 985gr.
> Meine XT, sogar mit 180er Arm, hatte 853gr. auf die Waage gebracht. Demnach wäre es doch etwas mehr Unterschied.


 
Ich habe alles bis auf die Lager gewogen.
22gr. war der linke Kubelarm der XT nur leichter


----------



## Bike-Werner (16. März 2012)

Wirklich schöne Bilder ! Besser als von Cube selbst...

Die offiziellen VK-Preise gerade bei Kurbeln von Shimano sind bei dem Unterschied eigentlich eine Frechheit.


----------



## Delaheye (18. März 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Pics von meiner neuen Bergziege. Ist fast fertig, paar kleine Details fehlen noch. Dem einen mags too much sein, ich steh auf son Elox schei....(sss).







By delaheye at 2012-03-18






By delaheye at 2012-03-18







By delaheye at 2012-02-20






By delaheye at 2012-03-18






By delaheye at 2012-03-18

Bildqualität ist nicht die beste sorry, sind Handy Pics.


----------



## maik76 (27. März 2012)

So mein AMS 100 ist nun endlich fertig. Leider hab ich noch nicht die 10kg geknackt (10,06 kg), aber das wird noch.

Gruß Maik


----------



## ben_kenobi (27. März 2012)

maik76 schrieb:


> So mein AMS 100 ist nun endlich fertig. Leider hab ich noch nicht die 10kg geknackt (10,06 kg), aber das wird noch.
> 
> Gruß Maik



was hast du denn alles getauscht um auf dieses Gewicht zu kommen??

Danke und Grüße,
Ben


----------



## maik76 (27. März 2012)

Hi,

also es ist eine kompl. Sram XX Gruppe verbaut, sogar der Umwerfer (XTR E Type Platte mit Sram XX Umwerfer). FRM Kettenblätter, ZTR Alpine Laufräder, MCFK Lenker usw.

Gruß Maik


----------



## ben_kenobi (27. März 2012)

maik76 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also es ist eine kompl. Sram XX Gruppe verbaut, sogar der Umwerfer (XTR E Type Platte mit Sram XX Umwerfer). FRM Kettenblätter, ZTR Alpine Laufräder, MCFK Lenker usw.
> 
> Gruß Maik



mmh, hat ganz schön was gekostet.....


----------



## schoeppi (27. März 2012)

maik76 schrieb:


> So mein AMS 100 ist nun endlich fertig. Leider hab ich noch nicht die 10kg geknackt (10,06 kg), aber das wird noch.
> 
> Gruß Maik



SID statt Fox und Du hast es!
Oder 2,1er RoRo statt der 2,25er.


----------



## maik76 (27. März 2012)

Ne SID WC kommt noch. RoRo sind schon 2.1er. Die 10 zu knacken ist ja nicht das Problem.

Gruß Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (27. März 2012)

Wobei ich für meinen Teil von den 2,1er RoRo auf die 2,25er umgestiegen bin.

Das Mehrgewicht nehm ich für das bessere Fahrverhalten gerne in Kauf.

Bei der WC wäre mir der Carbonschaft nicht geheuer.
Bei nem RR ok, aber bei nem MTB......


----------



## DerLichtsammler (27. März 2012)

Heyho!

Ich habe mein AMS 100 nun so langsam mit dem "nötigsten" ausgestattet.
Tacho (Kabel), Satteltasche mit Alien II und Sigma Lichtanlage sind nun dran.

Zwischendurch gab es einen Ausflug an die Ostsee und ins Mittelgebirge:


An der Südwehe (Süntel)






Ostsee





Am Strand






Macht einfach Spaß 

LG
Matthias


----------



## _SpiDer_ (27. März 2012)

Voll Toll, schöne Bilder ;o)


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (27. März 2012)

Deine Bilder machen mich echt baff.
Vor allem das letzte ist einfach genial.

Du hast ziemliche Ahnung vom Fotographieren, richtig?
Hat vielleicht sogar dein Nickname was damit zu tun?


----------



## DerLichtsammler (27. März 2012)

Hello!

Fotografieren ist mein erstes Hobby - seit etwa 10 Jahren.
Jetzt bin ich irgendwie auf die Idee gekommen mehr Rad zu fahren (könnte mit der Statur im Spiegel zusammen hängen ... 

Da mir komplett die Kondition fehlt und ich in einem Mittelgebirge wohne komme ich Unterwegs zu der einen oder anderen Zwangspause ...

Immerhin kann ich dann die beiden Hobbys verbinden.
Zumal ich als Naturinteressierter Fotograf mit dem Rad sehr zügig mit meiner Ausrüstung an entlegene Orte komme. 
Das ist eine klasse Ergänzung ... ich frage mich auch schon, warum ich da nicht früher drauf gekommen bin ..?? 

OK - als dann noch ein paar Fotos von heute:

#1 Abendlicht





#2 Abends im Wald





LG
Matthias


----------



## Hardrian (27. März 2012)

DerLichtsammler schrieb:


> Bin ganz neu hier und es ist auch mein erstes MTB ...
> 
> Gruß aus dem Weserbergland
> Matthias



Wo aus dem Weserbergland kommst Du denn?
Ich bin aus dem Raum Höxter.


----------



## DerLichtsammler (27. März 2012)

Hallo Hardrian!

Ich komme aus der Gegend zwischen Hameln und Minden.


----------



## Hardrian (28. März 2012)

Ah ja,
also Porta Westfalica.
Ich hab nur mal nachgefragt da Du hier sehr sympatisch rüberkommst.
Vielleicht währe man sich ja mal über den Weg geradelt, aber Hameln Minden ist nicht so ganz mein Gebiet.
Mir gefällt nämlich auch Deine Fotoart sehr gut und ich hatte schon gehofft so mehr darüber zu erfahren.
Also viel spass noch beim Biken.
Gruss Hardrian


----------



## t_h_b (28. März 2012)

Echt hübsche Fotos Lichtsammler! Hatte letzte Woche die Gelegenheit meinen Würfel noch mit Nachtbeleuchtung vor der aufgehenden Sonne zu Fotografieren - leider nur mit Handyknipse. Beim nächsten mal hab ich ein Fotoapparat dabei und hoffe das Wetter ist wieder so toll. 
Mehr so tolle Fotos (und sportliche Leistungen )!

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatbogard (28. März 2012)

Nabend,

kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob, oder seit wann Pressfit-Innenlager am AMS100 Pro verbaut wurden? Habe da gerade an einem Rahmen Interesse? 

LG,
Frank


----------



## kampfgnom (28. März 2012)

Meines Wissens hat nur das HPC, also das Carbonmodell ein PressFit-Innenlager


----------



## schoeppi (29. März 2012)

Und auch das nicht, jedenfalls nicht bis Bj. 2011.


----------



## Vincy (29. März 2012)

Flatbogard schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob, oder seit wann Pressfit-Innenlager am AMS100 Pro verbaut wurden? Habe da gerade an einem Rahmen Interesse?


 
Nein, dort sind schraubbare Lagerschalen.


----------



## Flatbogard (29. März 2012)

Danke für die Antworten!

Frank


----------



## Nilz_R4F (2. April 2012)

hallo gemeinde...
ich bin neu hier(hab mich natürlich ordentlich vorgestellt) und möchte mir meinen kürzlich erstandenen blau/weißen ams100_rahmen zum radl aufbauen... 
evtl auch ein paar teile von meinem attention nutzen(schaltung, brems, vll kurbel...)
genutzt wird das bike nur für touren und wald mit leichtem gelände...

Dämpfer suche ich gerade mit 165mm, für die gabel möchte ich zuerst nen steuersatz verbauen um die schaftlänge vernünftig zu bestimmen. das bike soll größtenteils aus der bucht(vll auch mit sehr guten gebrauchten teilen) erstellt werden. außer beim lrs, der kommt definitiv neu...

zuerst suche ich dann steuersatz und vorbau:
sind diese Teile sind für mein vorhaben nutzbar??? oder sollte ich mich preislich höher orientieren???
ich suche nur teile in weiß... 

Steuersatz:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Ahead-Steuersatz-Kugellager-2011::26185.html

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...chno-Glide-Ahead-Steuersatz-1-1-8::30328.html

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=2217

Vorbau:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...orbau-318mm-1-1-8-Zoll-Snow-White::28866.html

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...orbau-31-8mm-mm-6-matt-weiss-Modell-2011.html

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...39b01c0/s/Syncros-AM-Vorbau-1-1-8-grunge.html

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Vorbau-1-1-8-Ah-+-6-31-8mm.html#var_34313203

Grüße Nilz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (2. April 2012)

Nein, du brauchst da 1 1/8" semi integrated (ZS44). Nicht external Cup (außenliegende Lager).
http://www.bike-components.de/shop/cat/c482_Ahead-integriert.html
http://www.bicycleheadsets.com/S.H.I.S.php


----------



## Nilz_R4F (2. April 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Nein, du brauchst da 1 1/8" semi integrated (ZS44). Nicht external Cup (außenliegende Lager).
> http://www.bike-components.de/shop/cat/c482_Ahead-integriert.html
> http://www.bicycleheadsets.com/S.H.I.S.php


vielen dank... 
nur finde ich jetzt keines in kpl. weiß...


----------



## Wutz63 (2. April 2012)

Ich habe den drin, leider etwas teurer
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a11616/orbit-z-semi-integriert-weiss.html?mfid=41


----------



## kampfgnom (2. April 2012)

Acros Ai-22, 79,95â¬


----------



## Nilz_R4F (2. April 2012)

vielen dank...
das fsa hat unten leider auch nen schwarzen ring... ist vll pingelig... naja... 
das acros hab ich vorhin schon im katalog gefunden... das ist schon was... ^^ auch preislich, aber wie ich sehe, komme ich da wohl nicht drum herun... ^^
die fsa steuersätze die orginal bei cube in weiß verbaut sind finde ich allerdings gar nicht...

btw: gerade nen fox float rpl23 ergattert...


----------



## Wutz63 (2. April 2012)

Nilz_R4F schrieb:


> btw: gerade nen fox float rpl23 ergattert...


 
Und wie liegt der preislich ?


----------



## Nilz_R4F (2. April 2012)

Wutz63 schrieb:


> Und wie liegt der preislich ?


gebraucht aus 2010 und laut verkäufer 6 monate verbaut gewesen...
genau 100 + versand...
hatte vergleichbare modelle schon ne weile beobachtet und das ist schon verhältnismäßig günstig...

sind das die weißen steuersätze, die bei vielen ams verbaut sind:
http://www.google.de/imgres?q=fsa+steuerlager+wei%C3%9F&start=124&hl=de&client=firefox-a&hs=0xT&sa=X&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&biw=1366&bih=675&addh=104&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=EvKFKf17bIMHIM:&imgrefurl=http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Rennrad/Steuersaetze/FSA-Orbit-CE-Steuersatz-integriert-weiss::13846.html&docid=mOhcRyUVngl-sM&imgurl=http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/images/product_images/popup_images/13846_0.jpg&w=640&h=480&ei=XQZ6T_fjA4rGtAaFt425BA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=786&vpy=172&dur=32&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=159&ty=125&sig=117729189117729450213&page=6&tbnh=159&tbnw=212&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:21,s:124


----------



## Wutz63 (2. April 2012)

jo, das ist der....war an meinem XMS Serie...mit den konischen 15mm
Halt nur in schwarz

Wo haste den Dämpfer geschossen, bei Ebay ?

Ich bin auch am überlegen, ob Rock Shox oder Fox


----------



## Nilz_R4F (2. April 2012)

jap, in der Bucht...
mein Kollege (hat nen Fritz, nen AMS, nen Corratec dirtjumper, und noch so 2-3 interessante Bikes) hatte mir entweder Rock Shox Monarch oder eben Fox RPL empfohlen... ich fand den Fox optisch nur ansprechender, habe auch weitaus genug geboten um den zu bekommen... da freuen mich die 100 umso mehr...

nochmal zum Steuersatz: also kann ich auch integriert und nicht nur semi_integriert verbauen?

was ist so zum Vorbau fsa os 115 zu sagen? 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...oll/FSA-OS-115-Vorbau-weiss-SALE-::10822.html

wenn ich das integrierte fsa orbit ce verbauen könnte, würden die gut zueinander passen. dann ist nicht alles so zusammengewürfelt...

edit: ich denke, ich werde den von Wutz63 nehmen... nach rücksprache mit meiner ahnungsquelle...^^


----------



## Vincy (4. April 2012)

Nilz_R4F schrieb:


> btw: gerade nen fox float rpl23 ergattert...
> 
> nochmal zum Steuersatz: also kann ich auch integriert und nicht nur semi_integriert verbauen?


 
Den gibt es nicht, entweder RPL oder RP23. 

Nur semi-integrated. Full-integrated ist ohne Lagerschalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nilz_R4F (4. April 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Den gibt es nicht, entweder RPL oder RP23.
> 
> Nur semi-integrated. Full-integrated ist ohne Lagerschalen.



ja, mit dem steuersatz hab ich mich schon entschieden... 
zum dämpfer: ich hoffe ich bekomme dann überhaupt was... 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/330708438428?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## ZappelFry5 (7. April 2012)

Frage zum Freilauf des Sun Ringle Ryde XMB Laufradsatzes:

Welche Freiläufe bzw. von welchen Herstellern sind zu denen kompatibel?

Im Netz wurde ich nicht fündig.


----------



## Moga (7. April 2012)

Meins


----------



## Delaheye (8. April 2012)

ZappelFry5 schrieb:


> Frage zum Freilauf des Sun Ringle Ryde XMB Laufradsatzes:
> 
> Welche Freiläufe bzw. von welchen Herstellern sind zu denen kompatibel?
> 
> Im Netz wurde ich nicht fündig.



Die orginalen Freiläufe sind so schlecht gar nicht, deren einziges Problem ist die Abdichtung die ist miserabel. Zerlegen, reinigen und neu abschmieren und alles ist wieder gut  Wenns dann die Lager mal gegen Keramik getauscht hast, laufen die Naben wie sonst was


----------



## Pizzaplanet (8. April 2012)

Schön zu sehen das immer noch genug Leute die guten alten 100er AMS fahren.
Ich hab mein 05er ldt auch noch, veränderungen sind bis jetzt Ergon Griffe mit Hörnern, breiterer Lenker und MK II in 2.4, Louise FR gegen Avid Exilir 5 185mm vorne und hinten.

Bin zwar auch ab und an am überlegen ob ich mir was mit mehr Federweg zulegen soll, aber ich glaub ich bleib dabei.

In zukunft kommt wohl noch ne Sektor 140mm Coil DP und ich würde mal gerne versuchen ob ein 184mm Dämpfer reinpasst... müsste ganz knapp gehen wenn ich mich nicht vermessen hab ;-)


----------



## ben_kenobi (14. April 2012)

Guten Tach,

nach Monaten hier mal auch wieder 2 Bilder:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## _SpiDer_ (14. April 2012)

Hi, hab da mal ne Frage wie ich das Eleganter lösen kann.
Mir gefällt der Abstand zwischen Griff und Bar-Ends nicht.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Delaheye (14. April 2012)

Schau mal nach "Cube intergated Bar Ends" die gibts seit diesem Jahr neu bei Cube.


----------



## _SpiDer_ (15. April 2012)

Also es gibt ja die Cube Race Grip Griffe, die sind allerdings aus Moosgummi.
Eigendlich bräuchte ich ja nur andere Schraubgriffe mit nur einer Klemmung.
Sowas hier. Und dort dann das Ende Aufschneiden.
http://www.sports-box.de/Radsport/Z...cott-Griffe-Pro-Single-Lock-closed::4784.html
*
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (15. April 2012)

*Cube Lenkerhörnchen Integriert*

Passend für FRITZZ / RACE Grips.
http://www.cube.eu/acs/griffe/


----------



## _SpiDer_ (15. April 2012)

Aaaah jetzt komm ich mit ;o) Merci


----------



## _SpiDer_ (29. April 2012)

So hier mal in voller Montur auf der heutigen Runde.


----------



## ben_kenobi (6. Mai 2012)

Hund vs. AMS100:

Winner Runde 1: Hund.....

Tut ganz schön weh.....






"Gipfel"-Bild:


----------



## nico25 (6. Mai 2012)

Hey!

Ich überlege, das Cube AMS 100 2012er zu kaufen.

Was sagt ihr dazu? Kann mir jemand eine Kurzbeschreibung mit Erfahrungen geben?

LG

Nicolas


----------



## kampfgnom (6. Mai 2012)

Welches? AMS Comp, LTD AMS 100 Pro oder ein HPC?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nico25 (6. Mai 2012)

Das hier: http://www.cube.eu/full/pro/ams-100/

Das ist das pro soweit ich weiß, oder?

Um genau zu sein dieses: http://www.pedalantrieb.de/gebrauchte-fahrraeder/cube-cube-ams-100-pro-fully-mtb-2012-neu-10274.html

LG


----------



## Delaheye (6. Mai 2012)

Also ein Pro von 2012 ist es definitiv nicht, BR-M 445 und Radium Tzzzzz !


----------



## Wutz63 (6. Mai 2012)

das weiß-rote ist 2011


----------



## nico25 (6. Mai 2012)

Oh, dankeschön! 

Trotzdem: Was meint ihr?
 Gibt es zum 2012er große Unterschiede?


----------



## Wutz63 (7. Mai 2012)

Hier mein rot/weißes von 2011
war eigentlich mal ein XMS 

Habe aber einiges geändert
Gabel
XT Bremse
Kurbel 2012 XT
Sattel Selle SLR
Laufräder DT 1450


----------



## nico25 (7. Mai 2012)

Sehr schön!

Und, wie fährt es sich? Soll ich das nehmen für 1100?


----------



## Wutz63 (7. Mai 2012)

FÃ¤hrt sich fast von alleine , fÃ¼r 1100â¬ kannst sicher nichts verkehrt machen


----------



## nico25 (7. Mai 2012)

Wie sieht es mit den 100mm Federweg aus, ist das auch genug?

LG

Nicolas


----------



## Wutz63 (7. Mai 2012)

Kommt drauf an, was Du damit fahren willst.
Für DH ist es sicher nicht zu gebrauchen


----------



## nico25 (7. Mai 2012)

So weit sollte es nicht kommen, aber jegliche Trails in den Alpen wollte ich damit schon bewältigen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardrian (7. Mai 2012)

Das sollte mit 100mm kein Problem geben.
Ich wohne seit drei Jahren in Grenoble/Frankreich und komme hier in den Alpen damit sehr gut zurecht. Klarr den direkten Weg wie es die DH machen ist nicht drin.
Aber man findet mit jedem Bike einen Weg.


----------



## nico25 (7. Mai 2012)

Okay, danke! Das heißt alle normalen Trails kann man fahren, gut 

Aber ich steige sowieso von Hardtail um, d.h. alles halb so wild und ich freue mich (hoffentlich) erstmal über eine Fully-Federung


----------



## Hardrian (7. Mai 2012)

Das heist es auf jeden Fall.
Hier findet man auf strecken wie Trans-Vercors, das sind alle Trails zusammen etwas 3000km Strecke, fast ausschlieslich 100mm und 125mm.
Was nicht heissen soll das das die ultimative Lösung ist, es ist aber eine durchaus sehr vernünftige Variante. Ich hatte zwischendurch mal ein 150 Specialized, das war mir aber auf die Dauer zu schwer und träge. Mit meinem Cube unter 10Kg bin ich jetzt sehr zufrieden, das sind etwa 5 Kg weniger als beim 150ér.


Gruss Jens


----------



## ChristianMH (9. Mai 2012)

Hi, ich hoffe das ich hier richtig oder zumindest nicht ganz falsch bin 

Ich möchte mir mein erstes richtiges Bike kaufen. Dazu kommt jedoch das ich nicht viel mehr als 1000 ausgeben möchte /kann. Denn so Sachen wie n Helm etc. kommen ja auch noch dazu.

Die Meisten hier im Forum raten mir daher zu einem ht. und nicht zu einem Fully.

Ich jedoch hätte lieber n Fully!

Nun könnte ich das CUBE AMS comp 2011 (neu) für 1200 bekommen.

http://www.bikelager-shop.de/epages...s/252001-0002&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal

Nun meine Frage... ist das Bike OK? Oder doch lieber zum ht. greifen?

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## TypeActive (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo MTB-Gemeinde,

ich plane mein aktuelles Bike zu Verkaufen. Konkret handelt es sich um ein Cube AMS 100 Pro SE aus dem Jahr 2008 mit folgenden Features:

- 20 Zoll
- Gabel: RockShox Reba Race U-Turn Air PopLoc, 85-115 mm 
- Dämpfer: Fox Float RP 23
- Naben: DT Swiss
- Felgen: DT Swiss XRC 180
- Kurbel, Kette: XT
- Schaltwerk, Schalthebel: XT
- Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic
- Bremsen: Magura Louise
- Gewicht: Ca. 12,5 Kg
- NP: 1.799,-

Nun würde mich interessieren, wieviel ich dafür noch verlangen kann. Das Rad wurde gehegt und gepflegt und regelmäßig in den Service gegeben. Die km-Leistung kann ich nicht genau abschätzen, dürfte allerdings nicht allzu viel sein. Größere Schäden o. ä. gibt es keine (außer die üblichen Gebrauchsspuren).

Für eine grobe Einschätzung schonmal im Voraus besten Dank!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hardrian (9. Mai 2012)

@ChristianMH

Hallo,
also ich zu meinem Teil finde das Angebot recht gut.
Mein erstes Fully habe ich vor etwa 10Jahren für 700Euro gekauft, das war echter Schrott.
Aber mit der Zeit lernt man viel dazu und auch gute Komponenten zu erkennen.
Mitlererweile habe ich ein _Cube AMS HPC Blackline _Selbstaufbau für über 4000Euro. 
Aber deins auf der Wunschliste ist für den Anfang recht ordentlich.

Gruss Jens


----------



## ChristianMH (9. Mai 2012)

Danke für deine Meinung 




Hardrian schrieb:


> @ChristianMH
> 
> Hallo,
> also ich zu meinem Teil finde das Angebot recht gut.
> ...


----------



## schoeppi (10. Mai 2012)

TypeActive schrieb:


> Für eine grobe Einschätzung schonmal im Voraus besten Dank!
> 
> Viele Grüße



650 EUR in etwa.


----------



## Lacki-82 (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo, bin hier recht neu im vorum.
und finde mich noch nicht so wirklich zurecht. Denke aber das ich hier richtig bin.
Habe mir ein Cube ams 100 hpc rahmen gekauft. 
Und jetzt die frage:
Was könnt ihr mir sagen was ich für einen Steuersatzt mit einer Tapered gabel fahren kann?
Es scheint nicht so viele steuersätze in dem maß zu geben. 
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand weiter helfen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lacki-82 (12. Mai 2012)

Ich lach mich Kaputt!!!  der schoeppi
grüße vom Lackdoc ;-)


----------



## schoeppi (15. Mai 2012)

Mensch Lack Doc, frag mich doch gleich direkt! 

Du brauchst nen "Bausatz", gibts von Hope.
Oben Reduzierung 1,5 auf 1 1/8, unten 1,5.
Sind Ober und Unterteil einzeln, gibts bei H+S.


----------



## motorsportfreak (15. Mai 2012)

So Leutz,

bye bye Cube AMS 100 custom!!

Ab heute Trek Remedy 9 2012!!

War schön!!

Gruss


----------



## rotscher76 (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo
Ich hätte da eine Frage. Kann ich an einem 100er AMS eine grössere Gabel montieren? z. B. eine absenkbare 160er.
Wäre froh über eine Antwort.


----------



## Wutz63 (21. Mai 2012)

Würde ich nicht machen, ich denke die Maße der Standrohre bzw. Tauchrohre ist auch anders.
Paßt bestimmt die ganze Geometrie nicht mehr .

Lasse mich auch gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## kampfgnom (21. Mai 2012)

Mit mehr als 120mm Federweg versaust Du Dir die Geometrie. Sitz- und Lenkwinkel werden zu flach, was nicht zuletzt der Stabilität des Rahmens um den Lenkkopf zu schaffen macht.
Zwar kannst Du eine 160er Gabel z.T. auf 120mm traveln, aber dann steht das Gewicht in keinem Verhältnis mehr zum Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (22. Mai 2012)

hallo ams-fahrer,
weiss jemand das rahmengewicht des 2010er ams 100 alurahmens? am besten des 18zoellers.

wenn noch wer die geodaten haette waer's obercool.

danke,
franz


----------



## Cuberider2812 (23. Mai 2012)

Servus Leute...ich habe gerade mal bei Cube nachgefragt, welchen Scheibendurchmesser ich für meinen Hinterbau fahren darf, den auf der FAQ-Seite von Cube wird für das AMS 100 ein Durchmesser von 185 mm angegeben. Serienmässig war bei mir die Louise FR mit 160 mm am Hinterbau dran. Und irgendwie ist mir auch in Erinnerung, das ich auf keinen Fall MEHR Durchmesser am Hinterbau fahren darf...
Auf Nachfrage bei Cube wird mir jetzt bestätigt, das ich auf 185 gehen dürfe für mein AMS Pro aus dem Jahre 2006...

Kommt mir spanisch vor...was meint ihr?

Hab gute 90 kg und ne 185er hinten würde mir gut tun...die Bremse hat schon mit mir zu schaffen...

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Team Slow Duck (23. Mai 2012)

Mein aktuelles AMS 150 pro ist werksmäßig auch für 180er freigegeben - weniger würde auch wenig Sinn ergeben, denn der Hinterbau ist genau dafür ausgelegt, sprich ne kleinere Scheibe kann gar nicht benutzt werden.


----------



## Cuberider2812 (23. Mai 2012)

..das hilft mir leider nicht im geringsten...

Ich war der Meinung das mein AMS lediglich für 160 mm freigegeben ist. Und es darf auf keinen Fall eine größere Scheibe dran. Jetzt les ich im FAQ auf der Cube-Homepage, das auf einmal das AMS 100 bis 185 mm freigebeben wurde...frage halt, warum auf einmal...

Gruß
Markus


----------



## schoeppi (23. Mai 2012)

Bei meinem 2010er ist die 180er Serie (gewesen).
Das ist also sicher kein Problem.

Und der Post von Team Slow Duck ist völlig überflüssig.


----------



## Hardrian (23. Mai 2012)

@Cuberider2812

Ich denke wenn CUBE das frei gibt ist das auch getestet worden, die werden sich da mit sicherheit nichts ans Bein binden was gefährlich sein kann.
Wenn ich mir so die letzten 6Jahre im MTB bereich ansehe, dann sind die Bremsen auch erst mit der Zeit standartmässig gewachsen. Ich meine das 2006 eine 160er Scheibe für so ein Bike schon recht ordentlich war, das man halt meinte 160 reicht und erst mit der Zeit der Wunsch aufkahm mehr zu haben.

Gruss Jens

(Habe auch auf einem AMS 100 HPC 185er Scheiben)


----------



## Cuberider2812 (23. Mai 2012)

Hi Jens...meine halt mich erinnern zu können, das die damaligen AMS mit 180ern Probleme bekommen haben.
Hatte mir an meine Reba vorne fürn Garda extra eine 203er drangemacht, um wenigstens bischen Power zu haben...aber bin neulich wieder eine längere Abfahrt runter...würde mich mit der 180er hinten wohler fühlen...naja, ich werde mal entscheiden...brauch ja eigentlich nur den Adapter Nr. 16 glaube ich, die alte Scheibe von vorne (war ja eine 180er dran) sollte ja funzen...

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## Bergaufbremse (23. Mai 2012)

hi, Cuberider

fahre seit 2006 an meinen Cube ams pro eine Magura Louise FR

Bremse mit vorne und hinten 180mm Durchmesser.


Bis heute ohne Probleme kannste also ohne weiteres dranbauen


----------



## Chris_2012 (23. Mai 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> hallo ams-fahrer,
> weiss jemand das rahmengewicht des 2010er ams 100 alurahmens? am besten des 18zoellers.
> 
> wenn noch wer die geodaten haette waer's obercool.
> ...


----------



## Hewly (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
da es mein erster Beitrag ist in diesem Forum stell ich mich zunächst mal vor.
Ich komme aus Koblenz und meine vorliebenden Strecken finde ich im Hunsrück. Ganz in der nähe des Bikepark Boppard. Da wo ich mich bisher noch nicht getraut hatte runter zu fahren :-D.
Ich hatte mir letztes Jahr das Cube AMS Comp 2011 geleistet. Ich war schon des längeren in dieses Bike verliebt. Naja Sommer 2011 war es halt soweit. Somit fahr ich es schon 1 Jahr...  Na gut Wayne...
hier ein Foto!



[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/288579_2017075332209626uzb.jpg]

Jetzt zu meinem anliegen...
Mir ist der Hinterdämpfer ein wenig zu schwach! Wenn ich den "offen" fahre kommt es mir so vor als würde es schon beim "aufsitzen" zu weit einfedern. Bei meinem etwas hohen Gewicht (105 kg) senkt der Dämpfer sicherlich schon beim hinsetzen 
50% ein. Mir kommt das ein wenig zuviel vor. Der Radium Dämpfer lässt sich ja "nur" bist 11 Bar hochpumpen.
Mir kommt es so vor als würde vielleicht ein "stärkere" Dämpfer (16bar+) helfen? Gibt es denn etwas stärkeres was ich da einbauen kann? Gibt es jemanden mit ähnlicher Erfahrung?
Vielen Dank vorerst für eure Hilfe!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (24. Mai 2012)

Schnellspanner nach hinten drehn...


----------



## schoeppi (24. Mai 2012)

@Hewly:
klar gibts das.

Der Klassiker geht natürlich immer, Fox, wahlweise Float R, RP2 oder RP23.

Günstiger, aber tadellos in der Funktion: Rock Shox Ario.
Gibts auch als RLR mit Lock-Out Fernbedienung vom Lenker aus.
Sehr angenehm. Wenn man sich mal dran gewöhnt hat will mans nicht mehr missen.


----------



## LaCarolina (25. Mai 2012)

Hewly, schickes Teil 
Aber ist das wirklich Deine Grösse, der Sattel erscheint mir extrem hoch.

Ich hab auch den Radium, komm bis jetzt allerdings ganz gut damit klar. Irgendwann wird er vielleicht mal durch einen Rockshox ersetzt.


----------



## Hewly (25. Mai 2012)

der Sattel war damals zu hoch eingestellt. 
Der Rahmen war der grösste den es gab. Ich selbst bin auch ziemlich gross.


----------



## RostockAtze (28. Mai 2012)

Moin,
seit ca. 2 Wochen ist mein Eigenaufbau endlich fertig und den möchte ich Euch (voller Stolz ) nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## Wutz63 (28. Mai 2012)

RostockAtze schrieb:


> Moin,
> seit ca. 2 Wochen ist mein Eigenaufbau endlich fertig und den möchte ich Euch (voller Stolz ) nicht vorenthalten.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1132854


 
Klasse Bike 
Kommst Du mit dem Sattel zurecht ?


----------



## RostockAtze (28. Mai 2012)

Wutz63 schrieb:


> Klasse Bike
> Kommst Du mit dem Sattel zurecht ?



Auf kürzeren Strecken (bis 15 Km) ist er Perfekt. Darüber hinaus nur noch mit Polster.


----------



## Truk (28. Mai 2012)

Frage 
Auch wenn's hier schon irgendwo steht. Passt in den AMS 100-Hinterbau ein 2,4 Reifen?
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## ben_kenobi (5. Juni 2012)

Truk schrieb:


> Frage
> Auch wenn's hier schon irgendwo steht. Passt in den AMS 100-Hinterbau ein 2,4 Reifen?
> Danke im Voraus!




Passt definitiv.
Fahre das 2010er AMS 100 mit 2,4er Conti MKII

greetz Ben

PS: deine Felge muss natürlich mitspielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (5. Juni 2012)

bei mir passt er nicht , kommt drauf an , welchen du verbauen willst - fallen alle enorm unterschiedlich aus ..


----------



## Team Slow Duck (7. Juni 2012)

RostockAtze schrieb:


> Moin,
> seit ca. 2 Wochen ist mein Eigenaufbau endlich fertig und den möchte ich Euch (voller Stolz ) nicht vorenthalten.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1132854



Schönes Bike  Ist das ne Sektor-Coil? Wenn ja, gute Wahl - ich hab meine Revelation DP Air auf Coil umgebaut (scheiß Wegsacken ).


----------



## RostockAtze (7. Juni 2012)

Team Slow Duck schrieb:


> Schönes Bike  Ist das ne Sektor-Coil? Wenn ja, gute Wahl - ich hab meine Revelation DP Air auf Coil umgebaut (scheiß Wegsacken ).


Danke. Nein, das ist eine Recon Gold RL. Das Wegsacken hält sich in grenzen mit genug Druck.


----------



## 19malibu92 (7. Juni 2012)

Ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob man den Mitteldämpfer auch per schalter vom Lenker aktievieren, deaktivieren kann?

Gruß Manuel


----------



## RostockAtze (7. Juni 2012)

Moin,
das geht mit einem poploc oder pushloc Hebel.


----------



## 19malibu92 (7. Juni 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, ist es egal wenn es ein Fox Dämpfer ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampfgnom (7. Juni 2012)

Dämpfer nachrüsten geht nicht. 
Bei den von Cube serienmäßig verbauten Dämpfern ist kein Remotehebel vorgesehen, Du müsstest also den Dämpfer tauschen.
Aber a) ist der AMS-Hinterbau ziemlich neutral und b) der Dämpfer beim AMS auch super im Sitzen zu erreichen, daher vermisse ich die lästige, zusätzliche Leitung zum Lenker auch nicht


----------



## schoeppi (13. Juni 2012)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Aber a) ist der AMS-Hinterbau ziemlich neutral und b) der Dämpfer beim AMS auch super im Sitzen zu erreichen,



In beiden Punkten sind meine Erfahrungen genau gegenteilig.

Mein RP23 hat spürbar gewippt, nicht viel, aber für meinen Geschmack zuviel.
Zudem war das umschalten von ProPedal auf offen oder umgekehrt durchaus häufiger problematisch, speziell im Rennbetrieb wenn die Strecke nicht bekannt ist und ich meine Hände am Lenker brauche.

Daher hab ich den oben abgebildeten Ario RLR verbaut, mit der Lenkerfernbedienung.

Als angenehmer Nebeneffekt passt er farblich perfekt zu Bike und Gabel.


----------



## blutbuche (21. Juni 2012)

..hab immer noch nen ams rahmen mit miniriss - an der schraueb zum hinterbau .- hier ru mliegen ,. wenn einer - zum basteln  - oder s chweissen - interesse hat .. bitte  pn ! ist schwarz , 16 zoll .- k.


----------



## goofy76 (12. August 2012)

Hallo, 
hab hier ein Cube AMS WLS Pro 2012 Rahmen zum Aufbau.
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich am HR eine Elixir mit 185mm Scheibe montieren kann?
Der Rahmen hat PM 180 angeschweißt. Ich finde keinen Adapter für PM 180 zu 185. Oder brauch ich gar keinen?


----------



## kampfgnom (12. August 2012)

Dafür reichen Unterlegscheiben, probier mal 2-3mm.


----------



## goofy76 (12. August 2012)

Und bei der Avid 180er Scheibe mir den Avid Scheibchen unter dem Bremskolben? 
Einfach weglassen oder passt das? 
Hatte noch nie nen Rahmen mit 180mm PM dran. Habe sonst immer IS mit Adaptern gehabt.


----------



## kampfgnom (12. August 2012)

Die Kugelscheiben gehören zu den Avid Bremssätteln. Ohne sie sitzt der Sattel zu niedrig.
Betrachte den Sattel mit seinen Scheiben als feste Einheit.
Für eine 180er Scheibe brauchst Du somit nichts extra, für eine 185er müsstest Du idealerweise 2,5mm Unterlegscheiben unter den Sattel (mit seinen eigenen Scheiben) packen.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (13. August 2012)

Mein AMS 100 Ldt. von 07 ist die letzte Woche in Rente gegangen. Es bekommt jetzt sein Gnadenbrot bei meiner Freundin ;-)

Ich hab umgesattelt auf AM (Propain Headline) und das war das beste was ich in den letzen Jahren gemacht hab.


----------



## manurie (14. August 2012)

Komm ich doch gestern in die Firma und mache meine Inspektionsrunde und was sehe ich da, da hat doch wieder ein Honk lackiertes Alu in den Reinaluschrottcontainer geschmissen. 










In den Container gehört das, eben für Alumischschrott.





So wird Aluschrott richtg getrennt, das Weisse, weil pulverbeschichtet in den Michschrott und das Rote, weil eloxiert in Reinalu, ist ja nicht so schwer das zu kapieren.





Na jedenfalls habe ich diesen lackierten Fremdkörper entfernt und war danach komplett platt und musste mich besinnen und entsinnte mich, dass ich ja sowas fahre.









Und habe mir einfach gedacht, warum schraubst du das da nicht da nicht da(Fremdkörper), passieren kann ja nichts, morgen werde ich fertig und drehe meine erste Tour damit, also steil rauf und runter, und hoffentlich ist Schlamm dabei.


----------



## manurie (15. August 2012)

Das ist jetzt daraus geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (19. August 2012)

Ich hab da mal Frage bezüglich des SAG des Hinterbau, Cube sagt am Manitou Radium RL ca. 15% und Manitou ca. 25-30%, ich habs jetzt nach Angaben von Manitou eingestellt, finde es persönlich zu weich, was ist denn jetzt richtig, ich hab da wirklich wenig Erfahrung, weil hatte vorher ein Hardtail. Ich bin bei der momentanen Einstellung zufrieden bergrunter, aber es ist irgendwie wabblig.

Ich fahr vom Setup/Vorliebe her sowas, wie vorne weich und hinten hart, mit einem übersteuernden Hinterbau, also ich mag lieber ein rutschendes Hinterrad, wie wenn das Vorderrad driftet.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (19. August 2012)

uihhhâ¦ naja ich weiÃ nicht ob man das ganze Ã¼bern DÃ¤mpfer steuern sollte, ich wÃ¼rde da lieber die Reifen entsprechend wÃ¤hlen (wenn du soviel Wert drauf legst)

Die DÃ¤mpfer sollten je nach Einsatz  "und" pers. Vorlieben eingestellt werden.

Wenn du eher XC fÃ¤hrst ruhig 15% SAG vorn und hinten, dann DÃ¤mpfung so einstellen wie Ã¼berall beschrieben oder so wie du es gerne hÃ¤ttest.
Wenn mehr AM dann wÃ¼rde ich beim AMS 100 zwischen 20 und 25% nehmen.
Das hatte ich so und kam gut damit klar.
Du solltest auf jedenfall drauf achten das du den Federweg auch nutzt.
Denn sonst macht das keinen Sinn. 
Auch "nur" 100mm sollte man nutzen, wobei das auf Forstautobahnen garnicht einfach wird wenn da nix unvorgesehenes dazwischen kommt.


----------



## schoeppi (20. August 2012)

Der RL hat nen Lock-Out, richtig?

Dann würde ich auch etwas weicher fahren, also 20% wenigstens.
Berghoch zu machen und bergab arbeiten lassen, das ist ja auch der Sinn der Sache.


----------



## manurie (20. August 2012)

Danke euch beiden.

@Pizzaplanet
Ich hab jetzt erst die Reifen gewechselt, von Conti RaceKing zu MountainKing, da habe ich aber keinen direkten Vergleich gehabt, weil vorher Hardtail und jetzt Fully. Und der Grund des Reifenwechsels war, ich brauchte mehr Grip auf verschlammten Böden, der ist auch jetzt vorhanden, wobei der RaceKing auf der Forstautobahn bergrunter echt besser ist.

Ich fahre eigentlich XC, berghoch und -runter und möglichst schnell, aber eben auch was Technisches runter.

@schoeppi
Ich fahre normal nur mit Lock hinten, den mach ich nur bergrunter auf.


Ich probiere das mal mit weniger SAG, will morgen fahren nach Feierabend, wenn es nicht gerade gewittert, ich hab da auch immer ein Auge auf das Wetter.


----------



## soulbiker23 (27. August 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt daraus geworden.



nette story


----------



## soulbiker23 (27. August 2012)

meine beiden AMS 
leider stehen sie zum Verkauf ;( 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/43221


----------



## Flatbogard (3. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,
hier im Bike-Markt steht ein 20" AMS Pro Rahmen zum Verkauf. kann mir jemand sagen welcher RP23 Dämpfer da rein sollte? ( Baulänge, Federweg)

Gruß,

Frank


----------



## RealZac (3. September 2012)

Flatbogard schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hier im Bike-Markt steht ein 20" AMS Pro Rahmen zum Verkauf. kann mir jemand sagen welcher RP23 Dämpfer da rein sollte? ( Baulänge, Federweg)
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Einbaulänge 165 mm. Die Dinger haben einen Hub von ca. 38 mm und so kommst du auf die 100 mm Federweg.


----------



## Flatbogard (3. September 2012)

Ich danke dir!

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alunippel (6. September 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt daraus geworden.



Welche Rahmengröße ist das?

Grüße, Alunippel


----------



## manurie (8. September 2012)

Grösse 16" und passt mir hervorragend, die Cube Rahmen zumindest AMS sind ein wenig grösser, zur Grössenbestimmung immer das Maß Lenkachse und Sattelstütze nehmen, hatte vorher ein Hardtail(nicht Cube) 20" das war nur 1cm länger. Ich bin 174 und Besitzer vorher vielleicht 6cm kleiner.


----------



## Alunippel (9. September 2012)

Hm ... ich bin 1,76 und fahre ein 20" AMS.
Wobei die AMS mehr in der Höhe wachsen, als in der Länge. 

Deshalb kann meine Sattelstütze etwas kürzer sein 

Viele Grüße,
Alunippel


----------



## soulbiker23 (9. September 2012)

ihr solltet beide ein 18" fahren...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (9. September 2012)

also ganz ehrlich, mit 172cm nen 18" Rahmen das geht ja noch, aber mit 176cm nen 
20"?

Naja das würde ich drauf sitzen wie Karl Ar..., wie gesagt ich fühl mich auf S ja noch wohler.
mit nem 20" würde ich wohl höchstens zur Eisdiele fahren, und selbst da müsste ich beim absteigen aufpassen das ich mir nicht die Kronjuwelen quetsche.


----------



## manurie (9. September 2012)

soulbiker23 schrieb:


> ihr solltet beide ein 18" fahren...


Das 18" ist als Grösse für mich auch passend, nur speziell beim AMS 100 pro hpa ist das 16" wie Grösse 18", ich hab selbst eher kurze Beine und einen langen Oberkörper, aber speziell das 16" sitzt bei mir wie angegossen, bin total entspannt darauf. Ich will das gar nicht grösser. Da ich vom Vorbesitzer noch die Originalsattelstütze habe, ist ne 350, da bin ich fast am Ende, nen Zentimeter weiter raus und dann kommt die Markierung und ich hab die bei mir so eingestellt, so dass die Beine nicht komplett durchgestreckt sind und ich im Downhill noch bequem hinter den Sattel komme. Auf einem 18" würde ich wahrscheinlich nur liegen. Kurzum ich hab mir letzte Woche nen RR gekauft und auch der Vorbesitzer war gefühlt 8cm kleiner, hab auf die Rahmengrösse geachtet, da lieg ich mehr wie auf dem Cube, keine Ahnung wie der vorher mit klarkam.

Mir passt der 16" perfekt.  

edit: Ich hab ja schon ein 20" Hardtail gehabt, der Radstand war aber gleich wie beim Cube und von der Länge, Sitzrohr/Lenkachse nen Zentimeter grösser und ich hab darauf nicht gelegen, aber ich sitze auf dem Cube aufrechter, als wenn der Vorbau höher wäre, obwohl das Steuerrohr gleich war, also muss ich auf dem Cube tiefer sitzen, ich hab ja die Teile vom Hardtail ans Cube geschraubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulbiker23 (9. September 2012)

na Hauptsache Du fühlst dich wohl auf deinem Rad. 
Kette rechts und ride and smile


----------



## Chris_2012 (16. September 2012)

Mal eine Frage an die AMS 100 Fahrer:

Wenn mein Bike auf dem Boden steht und ich das Rad unterhalb der Sattelschale leicht anhebe, spüre ich ein ganz leichtes Spiel, welches von den Hinterbaulagern kommen muss, 
ist das bei euch auch so? Die Schrauben sind alle richtig angezogen, mir ist halt bisher dort kein Spiel aufgefallen.


Gruß Chris

dit: Scheint eher das Steuersatzspiel zu sein und nicht vom Hinterbau zu kommen. 

dit 2: Der Steuersatz ist soweit ok, gerade gecheckt.


----------



## Alunippel (16. September 2012)

Du weißt, dass der Steuersatz auch kein Spiel haben soll?


----------



## Chris_2012 (16. September 2012)

Alunippel schrieb:


> Du weißt, dass der Steuersatz auch kein Spiel haben soll?




Der Steuersatz hat kein spürbares Spiel wenn man die obere Lagerschale anfasst und die VR Bremse zieht.

Wiegesagt ich kann dieses leichte Spiel nicht genau lokalisieren, ich wollte nur wissen ob das bei euch auch so ist?


----------



## flachmaennchen (17. September 2012)

Sind wahrscheinlich die Dämpferbuchsen bzw. die Teflon Gleitlager am Dämpfer, die fertig sind.
Die waren bei meinem auch vor kurzem fällig.

Neue Kunststofflager und passende Buchsen rein und alles ist wieder spielfrei.


----------



## Chris_2012 (17. September 2012)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Sind wahrscheinlich die Dämpferbuchsen bzw. die Teflon Gleitlager am Dämpfer, die fertig sind.
> Die waren bei meinem auch vor kurzem fällig.
> 
> Neue Kunststofflager und passende Buchsen rein und alles ist wieder spielfrei.



Hab gerade erst neue Huber Buchsen verbaut. 

Habt ihr auch dieses leichte Spiel wenn ihr den Sattel leicht anhebt?


----------



## KILROY (17. September 2012)

nüp, kein Spiel.
Aber berichte bitte mal, wie sich die Huber's im 100er AMS schlagen.


----------



## Chris_2012 (17. September 2012)

Nach weiviel km sollte man die Hinterbaulager wechseln?

â¬dit: Hab nun den Fehler gefunden, es war rechts das Hauptlager der Wippe, nachgezogen und gut ist. 





KILROY schrieb:


> nÃ¼p, kein Spiel.
> Aber berichte bitte mal, wie sich die Huber's im 100er AMS schlagen.



Kann ich nur empfehlen, das Ansprechverhalten hat sich wesentlich verbessert.


----------



## flachmaennchen (18. September 2012)

Hab auch Stephans Buchsen drin. Verrichten unauffällig ihren Dienst


----------



## Alunippel (20. September 2012)

soulbiker23 schrieb:


> ihr solltet beide ein 18" fahren...



Wenn jemand ein 18-Zoll zum Tauschen hat, würde ich es mir überlegen. Müsste aber das schwarz anodisierte Modell sein 
(Meins ist das 2011er schwarz-weiß-rot, so wie oben zu sehen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevenuplev (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo hab auch das AMS 100 habt ihr auch das Problem mit der Abstimmung des Hinterbaus , das ansprechverhalten ist nicht so sauber trotz Einstellungen ?

Hilfe!


----------



## Alunippel (3. Dezember 2012)

Schwarz anodisiert in 18"?

Wirst du nie sauber hinbekommen, verkaufen!


----------



## sevenuplev (3. Dezember 2012)

Alunippel schrieb:


> Schwarz anodisiert in 18"?
> 
> Wirst du nie sauber hinbekommen, verkaufen!



Hi,
Nein ist ein blauweißes in 16"


----------



## Alunippel (3. Dezember 2012)

Welchen Dämpfer hast du drin?
Was verstehst du unter "spricht nicht sauber an"?


----------



## sevenuplev (3. Dezember 2012)

Guten morgen, 
Ich habe einen manitou Radon Dämpfer verbaut und als Gabel eine Reba sl. Die Gabel spricht sehr feinfühlig an. Beim Hinterbau habe ich das Gefühl das da nicht wirklich 100 mm zur Verfügung stehen, das Rad fährt sie eher wie ein Hardtail.


----------



## Alunippel (3. Dezember 2012)

Manitou Radon? Oder Radium?
Zu große Härte müsste sich aber ein- bzw. wegstellen lassen. Was sagt dein Händler?


----------



## sevenuplev (3. Dezember 2012)

Radium Sorry hattest recht. Ich hab das Rad selbst aufgebaut, hatte vorher ein Hardtail. 
Wie weit sollte er deiner Meinung nach einsacken? Oder besser einen anderen Dämpfer mit Zug und Druckstiften Einstellung ?


----------



## Alunippel (3. Dezember 2012)

Nicht gleich den Dämpfer wechseln.

Aber du müsstest doch eine Anleitung für den Dämpfer haben?
Wegen Händler: Frag einfach mal rum, auch, obwohl du selber das Rad aufgebaut hast. Nicht jeder Händler ist freundlich und nicht jeder hat Ahnung, aber einer wird dir helfen können. Ist bestimmt besser, als Ferndiagnose.

Fahr mal zu H&S, die hauen ja massig MTBs raus und wenigstens einer dort sollte sich auskennen.


----------



## flachmaennchen (3. Dezember 2012)

Der Radium verrichtet im AMS 100 seinen Dienst normalerweise recht gut. Allerdings wird er bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt doch ziemlich hart - liegt da eventuell schon dein Problem?

Wenn ich die Dämpfung ganz aufmache ist der Hinterbau mehr als fluffig  SAG fahre ich so etwa 35%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevenuplev (3. Dezember 2012)

Also direkt an die Außentemperatur hatte ich nicht gedacht, guter Tipp . Ich fahre gleich mal zum h&s damit, da hatte ich ja den Rahmen her. Also 35 % ist was arg weich habe ich eben direkt nochmal ausprobiert , was macht man nicht alles an seinem Urlaubstag lach


----------



## sevenuplev (2. Januar 2013)

So nach wochenlangem probieren habe ich doch endlich das seriös fertig. Nun bin ich zufrieden. Dank euch


----------



## manurie (6. Januar 2013)

Fein, jetzt nur noch das Gestrüpp beim Vorbau kürzen, nicht dass du damit im Busch irgendwo hängenbleibst. 

Achso ich fahr mein AMS 100 pro mit gleichen Dämpfer nen SAG von 20% und finde das ausreichend genug und nutze den vollen Federweg. Hatte vorher nen Hardtail und hab davon alle Teile an den Cuberahmen gebaut, so gesehen auch ein Custom-Cube.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo, kannst du mir mal sagen, mit wieviel bar du den Dämpfer fährst? Ich selbst hab 96 Kilo und bei mir klappt das irgendwie auch nicht richtig mit der Einstellung, der SAG ist viel zu hoch. Oder gibt es irgendwo eine Tabelle, wo ich HerstellerInfo´s bekomme?

Danke für hilfreiche Antworten


----------



## manurie (17. Januar 2013)

Über 10bar, so hab ich das im Kopf, sollte man den Dämpfer nicht aufpumpen. Ich hab da so 7bar drauf, bei 82kg. Du müsstest wahrscheinlich so 8-9 bar draufmachen.


----------



## mm.mm (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute
war bisher immer nur Leser im Forum, jetzt hab ich mich registriert und hätte meine erste Frage  bin übrigens 29, lebe in Österreich und radle seit vielen Jahren. Mein erstes Bike war ein Scott Fully, das 2. war ein Scott Hardtail. 

Habe jetzt ein AMS pro 100 von einem Freund angeboten bekommen und überlege ob ich es nehmen soll, jedoch glaube ich, dass es mir zu gross ist!
Er selber ist damit 2 Jahre gefahren obwohl er nur 4 cm grösser ist als ich.

Ich bin ca. 180 cm bei 84 cm Schrittlänge, das Bike ist vom Tretlager bis zum Oberrohr ca. 46cm jedoch bis zum Schnellspanner für das Sattelrohr sind es 56cm. Zwischen Kronjuwelen und Oberrohr ist noch Platz beim Absteigen 

Wie finde ich heraus welche Grösse das Bike hat?
Grösse M finde ich persönlich nicht optimal, L würde mir eher zusagen, aber ich glaube, das Rad ist XL? Was sagt ihr?
Danke LG Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mm.mm (29. Januar 2013)

hier mal ein Foto vom Rahmen

fühlt sich beim Fahren sehr gemütlich an!
Der Vorbau vom Lenker ist fast 13cm...
Glaubt ihr, dass es mit einer superkurzen Version besser passen würde?
Lg


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (29. Januar 2013)

Hi Peter,
das ist ein 22"-Rahmen, richtig. Erkennt man auch an der extra-Strebe zwischen Sattel- und Oberrohr, hier z.B:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/58218-cube-ams-130-22

Damit ist es für dich schon extrem groß - sicher nicht unfahrbar, aber einfach die falsche Größe. Ich bin 7 cm größer als du, empfinde 22" schon als großen Rahmen und würde heute vielleicht 20" kaufen.

Wenn du damit zurecht kommst (auch mal im Gelände testen) und dir der Preis angemessen erscheint, kannst du aber eigentlich auch zuschlagen.
Letztlich ist nicht die Sattelrohrlänge, sondern die horizontale Oberrohrlänge entscheidend. Soll heißen: Wenn du nach 3 Stunden noch komfortabel auf dem Bike sitzt, ohne dass du "lange Arme" bekommst, passt es eigentlich.

Auf diese Schrittlängenmessungen würde ich sowieso nichts geben - schon allein die Diskussion mit/ohne Schuhe, wobei Schuh ungleich Schuh, da Klickpedalschuh wieder rund 1 cm höher baut...

Edit:
Genau wie gesagt - diese Versteifung -> 22".
130mm Vorbau geht gar nicht heutzutage. Sowas in die Richtung 80 - 90 mm wäre eher zeitgemäß bei einem Tourenfully. Ich kann mir fast nicht vorstellen, dass du auf dem Fahrrad lange bequem sitzen kannst.


----------



## mm.mm (29. Januar 2013)

danke für die schnelle Antwort

Ich habe gelesen, dass die 20" Rahmen auch diese extra-Strebe haben.
Er würde es mir für 800 - 900 geben wobei er selber nicht sehr oft damit gefahren ist.
Welches Baujahr der Rahmen ist kann man nicht wirklich am Rahmen ablesen, oder? ... 2008? 2009?


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (29. Januar 2013)

Das sind auf jeden Fall 22" - du hast ja auch 56 cm gemessen (56/2,54 ist etwa 22)

Doch, wer sich auskennt, kann das mit dem Modelljahr ziemlich gut einschÃ¤tzen (Rahmendesign, Decals auf den Felgen, etc.).
2008 oder 2009 wirds ziemlich sicher sein.

Der Preis, den er haben mÃ¶chte, ist okay, wenn der Zustand 1a ist (Felgen i.O., sind bekanntermaÃen anfÃ¤llig, Gabel + DÃ¤mpfer gewartet, Bremsen entlÃ¼ftet, etc.)
Aber da es ja fÃ¼r dich sowieso ein Kompromisskauf wÃ¤re, wÃ¼rde ich es lassen, wenn er es dir nicht fÃ¼r 600 - 700 â¬ "verramscht".


----------



## Truk (29. Januar 2013)

An der Rahmennummer kann ein Cube-Händler das Baujahr erkennen. Ich bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher, ob auch die Rahmengröße. Ruf doch mal einen an! 

P. S. Schönes Teil!


----------



## spessarträuber (29. Januar 2013)

ich bin 180cm groß bei 82 cm Schrittlänge.
Fahre das AMS 100 in 18", habe beim Kauf zw. den beiden Größen 18 und 20" geschwankt.
Würde Dir zum 20" raten, das 22 ist wie ich denke zu groß.


----------



## mm.mm (29. Januar 2013)

ja 22" ist auf jeden fall zu gross, aber wenn ich es zum Schnäppchenpreis von 700 bekomme, wäre es eine Überlegung Wert.

Vll will jemand hier im Forum, der ein 20" fährt, tauschen


----------



## mm.mm (31. Januar 2013)

so liege zu Hause mit Fieber im Bett herum und habe in der Zeit mal ein Foto von der Sitzposition auf dem Cube gemacht...

was sagt ihr? der Vorbau ist schon extrem lang?! Solle ich da falls ich das Rad kaufe, den kürzesten nehmen? hab gelesen, dass ein Rad mit kurzem Vorbau wendiger wird...

Danke lg


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (31. Januar 2013)

Der Vorbau ist echt aberwitzig lang.
Man sieht, dass das Bike für dich zu groß ist.
Ich würde mal nen Vorbau mit 80-100 mm, was du gerade zur Verfügung hast, dranbauen und dann nochmal schauen.

So wie es jetzt auf dem Bild ist siehts nicht gerade komfortabel aus, da deine Arme sehr weit weg vom Körper sind.


----------



## sevenuplev (4. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute jemand interesse an meinem Cube ams 100 in rh 16" gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jurriaan (19. Februar 2013)

update: weisse lenker und vorbau


----------



## DeadMeat (28. April 2013)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem 2012er AMS 100. Wirklich viel ist aber nicht mehr original 

Gruß
Oli


----------



## pgs (29. April 2013)

Hier mal meines (ich habs schon im allegemeinen Cube-Thread gepostet, ich hoffe, das ist ok?). Ist auch custom.


----------



## Smutjes (22. Mai 2013)

Hi,

welchen Compression Tune/Rebound Tune habt ihr am RP23 Dämpfer?


----------



## Achtzig (29. Mai 2013)

Ich meine, ich hab Compression Tune F und Rebound . BV ist 300. 

Zufrieden bin ich aber nicht. Wippt bei höheren Frequenzen doch deutlich und sackt bei schnellen Wellen stark weg. Vielleicht wäre noch interessant, dass ich das Rad mit so ca. 95kg belaste, wenn Du also grad mal 45kg hast weren Dir meine Erfahrungen nur begrenzt helfen ;-)


Wieso fragst Du? Auch nicht zufrieden?


----------



## Truk (29. Mai 2013)

Hier mal meines (ich habs schon im allegemeinen Cube-Thread gepostet, ich hoffe, das ist ok?). Ist auch custom. 

*Hi pgs, sieht klasse aus mit der weißen Gabel! 
Frage: Ist das Rad schwarz oder anthrazit? VG Kurt*


----------



## mike-on-a-bike (4. August 2013)

pgs schrieb:


>


Top-Foto mit feinem Hintergrund, selbst der Eimer passt perfekt. Gewaschen wär's noch etwas besser. Zufallstreffer oder fotografierst du häufiger so?


----------



## pgs (5. August 2013)

mike-on-a-bike schrieb:


> Top-Foto mit feinem Hintergrund, selbst der Eimer passt perfekt. Gewaschen wär's noch etwas besser. Zufallstreffer oder fotografierst du häufiger so?



Der Dreck ist Absicht  und das Bild ist kein Zufall, das war so geplant.

mfg, pgs


----------



## Achtzig (5. August 2013)

Mir gefällt der Dreck auch. Hätte sogar noch etwas mehr sein können, z.B. in Form einer Reifenspur zum Abstellort und einer Fußspur von da aus weg. Oder wäre das dann zu viel Inszenierung? Wahrscheinlich ist's doch gut, so wie es ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lacki-82 (6. August 2013)

Hi Leute, hier auch mal mein eigen Aufbau. Hab mir viel Mühe gegeben und auch bißchen was gekostet, also seit gnädig mit mir...


----------



## CelticTiger (10. August 2013)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von meinem 2012er AMS 100. Wirklich viel ist aber nicht mehr original
> 
> Gruß
> Oli



Möchte bei dieser Gelegenheit mal fragen, wie sich der Hayes/Manitou Dämpfer "Radium Expert" macht? 
Gab's bisher nennenswerte Probleme? Agiert er eher bockig oder eher gefällig?

Grüße aus Düsseldorf
                                  Olli.


----------



## CelticTiger (10. August 2013)

Lacki-82 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, hier auch mal mein eigen Aufbau. Hab mir viel Mühe gegeben und auch bißchen was gekostet, also seit gnädig mit mir...



Absolut gelungen!  Sieht echt klasse aus! 
Wieviel hast Du denn in die Extraparts investiert?  Alleine die Fox Factory ist ja nicht gerade zum Sparpreis erhältlich. XTR Bremsen, Hope Steuersatz, Mavic (Crossmax?); da läppert sich schnell einiges zusammen.


----------



## DeadMeat (11. August 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Möchte bei dieser Gelegenheit mal fragen, wie sich der Hayes/Manitou Dämpfer "Radium Expert" macht?
> Gab's bisher nennenswerte Probleme? Agiert er eher bockig oder eher gefällig?
> 
> Grüße aus Düsseldorf
> Olli.



Ich habe leider keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten im AMS 100, kann aber nicht meckern. Er funktioniert noch immer wie am ersten Tag und ich habe auch nichts negatives festgestellt 

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Lacki-82 (11. August 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Absolut gelungen!  Sieht echt klasse aus!
> Wieviel hast Du denn in die Extraparts investiert?  Alleine die Fox Factory ist ja nicht gerade zum Sparpreis erhältlich. XTR Bremsen, Hope Steuersatz, Mavic (Crossmax?); da läppert sich schnell einiges zusammen.



Habe den Rahmen hier im Forum gekauft, und pö a pö mir dann die teile in der Bucht oder über Beziehungen besorgt.
Crossmax laufradsatz ist leider keiner drinn aber ich liebäugel noch damit
Bin mit allem drum und dran bei ca. 1800 Euro gelandet. Im Vergleich zum damaligen Preis und nicht ganz den Wert der teile die ich jetzt verbaut habe denke ich, hab ich nen ganz guten Schnitt gemacht!
Beispiel die kashima Gabel und der Ctd kashima Dämpfer habe ich aus einem Neurad bekommen für 500 Euro


----------



## manurie (16. August 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Möchte bei dieser Gelegenheit mal fragen, wie sich der Hayes/Manitou Dämpfer "Radium Expert" macht?
> Gab's bisher nennenswerte Probleme? Agiert er eher bockig oder eher gefällig?


Ich hab den Dämpfer auch drin, ist völlig unauffällig, also der macht wunderbar seinen Dienst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (16. August 2013)

Lacki-82 schrieb:


> .
> Crossmax laufradsatz ist leider keiner drinn aber ich liebäugel noch damit



 @Lacki-82
Dein Bike sieht super aus, ich mag die Customaufbauten. Jedes meiner Cubes ist ein Custom.

Zum Crossmax, das ist doch ein LRS von Mavic mit den 24 Aluspeichen und sauteuer und schmal.

Wenns leicht und brauchbar breit, dann zb. nen LRS mit ZTR Crest. Oder wenns breit, stabil und sorglos sein soll, dann ein LRS mit ZTR FlowEx. Ich hab die FlowEx/Hope2 Evo und Sapim Race(1800g) für 360 neu am AMS 100, kann man auch mit anderen Naben und Speichen noch leichter aufbauen. Nachdem ich den LRS mit 19mm Innenweite rausgeworfen habe und jetzt ne Innenweite von 25,5mm habe und tubeless fahre, habe ich auf jedem Trail nen Dauergrinsen im Gesicht.  Traktion ist im Up-/Downhill überragend.


----------



## Lacki-82 (16. August 2013)

@manurie
Hast du jetzt mehr Traktion wegen den tubeless oder wegen der Änderung an deinem lrs?


----------



## manurie (16. August 2013)

Es ist Beides, kein störender Schlauch der die Walkfähigkeit des Reifens beeinträchtigt und die breitere Felge gibt dem Reifen mehr Halt, so dass er mit weniger Druck gefahren werden kann, eben mehr Auflagefläche, ohne das da was wabblig und unstabil wird.

Ist auch ne Rechenaufgabe, wenn ich ne 19mm Felge fahre, dann gewinne ich bei einer 25,5 schon 6,5mm mehr Umfang. Und die Seitenkräfte die den Reifen von der Felge ziehen wollen minimieren sich um ca. 25%. Daher kann ich weniger Druck fahren, habe ne grössere Auflagefläche und ein wenig mehr Umfang/Volumen, bei gleicher Stabilität und Gewicht des Reifens.


----------



## Lacki-82 (16. August 2013)

Okay, habe schon mal über ein American Classic laufradsatz nachgedacht. Soll ne gute Qualität haben und wiegt sensationelle 1530 Gramm für ca. 290 Euro


----------



## t3kw4r (18. August 2013)

Hallo, hier mal ein Bild von meinem neuen (gebrauchten) Fahrrad. Hab es etwas verändert und bin für Ratschläge dankbar.


----------



## Riderman (9. September 2013)

so nun ist auch der Ersatzrahmen für das AMS 100 Super HPC  gebrochen... der 2. Rahmen hat nur 3 Monate überlebt....

ich versteh's nich mehr....


----------



## Diomedes (25. März 2014)

Hallo AMS-Fahrer (falls noch jemand AMS 100 fährt,der Thread is ja nicht mehr so aktiv^^)
da ich in wenigen Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines AMS 100 Pro von 2007 sein werde, habe ich schonmal ein paar Fragen:
Habe bei den Bildern hier im Thread relativ viele Bikes mit Ergon-Griffen gesehen und frage mich warum?
Ist es ratsam bei der Sitzposition auf nem AMS mit Ergon-Griffen zu fahren, oder kommt man auch gut mit den normalen Griffen klar? 
Fahre eher traillastig...


----------



## Achtzig (26. März 2014)

Ich fahr meins mit unergonomischen Schaumgriffen. Geht auch.


----------



## Funky-Fab (4. April 2014)

Anbei mal mein 2009er... weitestgehend original!


----------



## Truk (21. April 2014)

Diomedes schrieb:


> Hallo AMS-Fahrer (falls noch jemand AMS 100 fährt,der Thread is ja nicht mehr so aktiv^^)
> da ich in wenigen Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines AMS 100 Pro von 2007 sein werde, habe ich schonmal ein paar Fragen:
> Habe bei den Bildern hier im Thread relativ viele Bikes mit Ergon-Griffen gesehen und frage mich warum?
> Ist es ratsam bei der Sitzposition auf nem AMS mit Ergon-Griffen zu fahren, oder kommt man auch gut mit den normalen Griffen klar?
> Fahre eher traillastig...



*Das kommt m. E. darauf an, ob du empfindliche Hände hast und wie "kopflastig" deine Sitzposition ist. Ich bin recht schwer und habe bei meinem AMS 100 eine Sitzposition, bei der ich mich ziemlich weit vorlehne ("sportlich" würde ich das aber nicht nennen). Da lastet natürlich viel Druck auf den Händen! Ohne Ergon geht es bei mir gar nicht mehr! Da bekomme ich auf der Tour schnell nervige Handschmerzen! Bin sehr viel auf Trails unterwegs. Angenehm beim Uphill sind bei den Ergon auch die gummierten Barends! Musst du halt mal ausprobieren, ob du mit "normalen" Griffen klar kommst... *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightning666 (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte mein Bike verkaufen. Kann mir einer weiterhelfen und mir sagen, ob das ein 2010 oder 2011 Modell ist was ich da habe?
Danke!!


----------



## lightning666 (2. Juni 2014)

Hat sich inzwischen geklärt... ist ein 2010er ;-)


----------



## Americanpittbul (1. Juli 2014)

Ich wollte noch einmal nachfragen wegen dem Steuerrohr. Das AMS 100 hat definitiv in keiner Variante ein Steuerrohr für tapered Gabeln? Weil ich auch schon eine Anzeige gesehen habe mit 1 1/5". Und wie sieht es mit Steckachse aus?


----------



## Vincy (1. Juli 2014)

Die Carbonversion (SHPC) hat 1,5" (ZS49) oder tapered (29er, IS41/52)). Die Aluversion hat 1 1/8" (ZS44). Fast alle 26" haben hinten keine Steckachse.


----------



## Achtzig (2. Juli 2014)

Meine Carbon-Variante hat kein Tapered. Is aber wohl auch schon etwas älter.


----------



## Americanpittbul (2. Juli 2014)

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## mknoell (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo! Ich habe mein 2009er Ltd Race zu einem AMS 100 HPA Pro umgebaut. Die Teile haben auch alle gepasst, allerdings habe ich Probleme mit dem Umwerfer. Der ist beim Ltd Race viel weiter unten Richtung Tretlager montiert als beim AMS (ich seh noch die Spuren am Rahmen, wo der Umwerfer montiert war). Ich bekomme den Ltd Race Umwerfer einfach nicht sauber eingestellt. Kann mir jemand sagen, welcher Typ auf das AMS 100 drauf gehört?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Cube-Tom (8. Juli 2014)

Gruß in die Runde und gleich mal eine Frage an euch:
Hat jemand von euch schon mal sein Rahmen lackieren lassen und ihn anschließend mit dem Originaldekor versehen?
Mein blau-weißer AMS Pro Rahmen von 2009 ist mittlerweile lackmässig ziemlich lädiert und ich spiele mit dem Gedanken ihn auf matt-schwarz umlackieren (pulvern) zu lassen.
Im Bikemarkt finde ich zwar Cube-Aufklebersätze allerdings würde ich auch gerne die restlichen Aufkleber wie AMS 100, HPA usw.

Wäre natürlich toll falls jemand von euch die schonmal erstell hätte ;-)

VG Tom


----------



## Vincy (8. Juli 2014)

Das schwarz matt ist da eloxiert, nicht lackiert oder gepulvert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (8. Juli 2014)

mknoell schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich habe mein 2009er Ltd Race zu einem AMS 100 HPA Pro umgebaut. Die Teile haben auch alle gepasst, allerdings habe ich Probleme mit dem Umwerfer. Der ist beim Ltd Race viel weiter unten Richtung Tretlager montiert als beim AMS (ich seh noch die Spuren am Rahmen, wo der Umwerfer montiert war). Ich bekomme den Ltd Race Umwerfer einfach nicht sauber eingestellt. Kann mir jemand sagen, welcher Typ auf das AMS 100 drauf gehört?


 
Brauchst da einen Umwerfer mit Down Swing, nicht Top Swing!


----------



## mknoell (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo!

Hatte ich vermutet. Wären dies passende:

Shimano Deore XT FD-M771 oder
Shimano SLX FD-M661 ?

Kurbel ist SLX, Schaltwerk ist XT 3 x 9


----------



## Cube-Tom (8. Juli 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das schwarz matt ist da eloxiert, nicht lackiert oder gepulvert.


 
Macht das denn einen Unterschied? Ich würde Pulvern bevorzugen... Ach und wenn wir gerade dabei sind, der 2009er Pro in blau-weiß, kann man den strahlen oder muss man den Lack anders entfernen? 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Americanpittbul (9. Juli 2014)

Zurück zur tapered Gabel  ich habe da einen neuen Steuersatz gefunden. Würde der problemlos im Ams 100 pro von 08 arbeiten? 

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35112_110er-EC44-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil.html

Gruß Amp


----------



## Achtzig (9. Juli 2014)

Hast Du den Rahmen schon oder willst Du ihn erst kaufen?


----------



## Americanpittbul (9. Juli 2014)

Schon bezahlt aber noch nicht bekommen. Warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (9. Juli 2014)

Dann könntest Du ja einfach mal messen. Mit den Innenmaßen des Steuerrohres und den Maßen des Gabelschaftes können wir Dir dann auch eindeutig sagen, was passt. Und ich fürchte, auch wirklich erst dann. Guck mal in den AMS 150 Thread. Da ging's ähnlich. Und wenn Vincy Recht hat, passt der, den Du verlinkt hast eben nicht (EC statt ZS)!


----------



## Cube-Tom (20. Juli 2014)

Soo nach langem hin und her habe ich meinem HPA-Rahmen gegen einen HPC-Rahmen getauscht das ist das vorläufige Ergebnis:


----------



## Aleksej (3. August 2014)

Hallo an alle .
Ich habe eine Frage und zwar mein (AMS carbon Rahmen )Hinterbau hat geknackt. Beim auseinander nehmen habe ich festgestellt daß das Lager am Lagerplatz nicht festsitzt.Kann mir jemand helfen und mir ein paar Tipps geben?


Danke im voraus
Mfg


----------



## Cube-Tom (4. August 2014)

Gude!

Leider ist dein Text genauso wage wie das Foto unscharf...
Sehe ich das richtig, dass an dem linken Lagersitz ordentlich Material abgetragen wurde?
Wenn das Lager lose ist, kannst du es dann herausnehmen?
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du auf den Rahmen keine Garantie mehr hast?
Vielleicht kannst/musst du ihn ja reparieren lassen:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/schrauber_tipps/carbonrahmen-reparieren/a3219.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## Cube-Tom (20. September 2014)

Irgendwie scheint hier leider nichts mehr los zu sein... fahren wohl alle mitterweile mit großen Rädern durch die Gegend.
Für mich ein Grund mehr auf Bewährtes zu setzen, hier mein neu aufgebautes AMS in der vorerst finalen Version:





Gruß Tom


----------



## Aleksej (20. September 2014)

Nein du bist nicht allein. Hier ist meine Baby
; -)


----------



## Aleksej (20. September 2014)




----------



## Cube-Tom (20. September 2014)

Interessante Farbkombination!
Über einen Spritzschutzhinten hatte ich auch schonmal nachgedacht, gefiel mir dann aber von der Optik her nicht...
Bringt er denn was?

Gruß Tom


----------



## tosa (20. September 2014)

@Aleksej: Sieht sehr gut aus!

cu Tom


----------



## Achtzig (21. September 2014)

Aleksej schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 323196


Weißt du welcher Jahrgang der Rahmen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardrian (21. September 2014)

@Achtzig 
Da müsste das 2010 Modell sein, sieht zu mindest so aus wie das 2010ner Blackline.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1083031


----------



## markus.2407 (21. September 2014)

@Aleksej : sind die Mud Guards selbst gemacht?


----------



## Mupuckl (7. Oktober 2014)

Hat wer einen Tip für eine Vario sattelstütze für mich?


----------



## Achtzig (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab ne lev und ne moveloc. Und finde die 4 festen Positionen der moveloc angenehmer als die rastlose lev. Da ist man zwar frei aber trifft irgendwie nie so 100%ig das was man sucht. Aber bei dir schaut dad eh nicht nach sonderlich viel verstellweg aus,  oder? Welche stützen würden denn passen? Und dann mit remote oder ohne?


----------



## Moga (6. Februar 2015)

@Cube-Tom Hast es jetzt neu lackiert?


----------



## Moga (6. Februar 2015)




----------



## Cube-Tom (7. Februar 2015)

Moga schrieb:


> @Cube-Tom Hast es jetzt neu lackiert?



Hi!
Nein ich habe ihn gegen einen Carbonrahmen mit den selben Abmessungen getauscht.
Den blau-weißen habe ich letztendlich fast verschenkt... aber was soll ich mit zwei Rahmen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Americanpittbul (11. Februar 2015)

Kann einer berichten, ob sich das 100er auch noch mit 120mm Front gut fahren lässt?


----------



## Moga (11. Februar 2015)

Meins hat von Werk aus eine 120er Reba drin. Fährt sich gut .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland-Guide (13. Februar 2015)

Americanpittbul schrieb:


> Kann einer berichten, ob sich das 100er auch noch mit 120mm Front gut fahren lässt?



Hey, das gleiche wäre auch meine Frage gewesen!
hatte vorher ein Sting HPC 120mm, habe nun aus Kulanz von Cube ein AMS 100 HPC Race Teamline bekommen...

Cube hatte keinen anderen Rahmen in 26" mehr auf Lager, nun überlege ich, ob ich die 120 iger Reba einbaue oder auf einen komplett anderen Rahmen bzw. ganz neues Bike gehe...


----------



## Moga (13. Februar 2015)

Geiler Rahmen!  Hätte ich auch genommen.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (13. Februar 2015)

Danke!
Ja, kann auch nicht meckern... inkl. Dämpfer!
Aber leider nicht mein vorriger Federweg, und für Touren bei uns im Mittelgebirge etwas zu wenig...


----------



## Moga (13. Februar 2015)

Trainierste mehr Technik . Zur not halt verkaufen und von dem Geld was neues. Schick ists auf alle fälle. Und schön leicht.


----------



## Cube-Tom (13. Februar 2015)

Wirklich ein schönes Teil!
Den gleichen Rahmen hatte ich auch schon im Visier, aber wegen geänderter Zugführung, Pressfit und anderen Bremsscheibenaufnahmen hatte ich mich dann für den Vorgänger entschieden...



Sauerland-Guide schrieb:


> Danke!
> Ja, kann auch nicht meckern... inkl. Dämpfer!
> Aber leider nicht mein vorriger Federweg, und für Touren bei uns im Mittelgebirge etwas zu wenig...



Soso 100mm Federweg reichen nun also schon nicht mal mehr für Mittelgebirgstouren... hätte ich das damals nur gewußt, wäre ich mit meinem AMS100 niemals in die Alpen gefahren 

Gib dem Rahmen mal ne Chance, du wirst schon nicht enttäuscht werden!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (13. Februar 2015)

Hey, okay schon gut! ;-)
Ich sag mal so, ich hab mich momentan gut an 120 mm gewöhnt und könnt manchmal mehr haben...






Gerade auf diesen typischen heimischen Trails...

Muss mal genau in mich gehen, aber wie ich hier schon gelesen habe, fahren wohl einige vorne 120 iger Gabel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (13. Februar 2015)

Wie gesagt, bei mir ist sie von Werk aus drin. Habe null Probleme. Super Fahrverhalten.


----------



## turchanin (4. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe einen Ams Pro 100 von 2007. Hst jemand Empfehlung für einen neue  Dämpfer? Habe noch den originalen DT Swiss 190L, der macht aber Probleme.

Mein Händler meint die Kosten für den Service könnten von 120 bis 200 € liegen und sind nicht abschätzbar, da DT Swiss anscheinend alles nötigste machen und entsprechend in Rechnung stellen wird, ohne Absprache und Kostenvoranschlag, sozusagen die Einbahnstrasse. Darauf habe ich keine Lust und möchte nun den Dämpfer ersetzten.

RS Monarch R scheinen ja gut und günstig zu sein, jedoch habe ich die letzten Entwicklungen auf dem Markt nicht verfolgt und weiss nicht  was für Tune ich nun brauche und welche es überhaupt gibt. Zudem finde ich unterschiedliche Ausführungen mit Tune Mid oder Tune ML und kann diese überhaupt nicht zuordnen.
Ich habe bisher nichts dazu gefunden. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?

Ich war mit dem SSD 190L eigentlich zufrieden, Lockout brauche ich nicht unbedingt, Rebound reicht mir völlig, hat zumindest immer ausgereichtl.

Warum RS? Ich verspreche mir einfache Wartbarkeit. Dämpfer soll Robust und einfach sein, jedoch mindestens genauso gut im Ansprechverhalten wie SSD 190L. Wenn der dabei um die 150 € kostet, dann spare ich mir den Service und kaufe jede 2 bus 3 Jahren einen neuen.

Falls mein Gewicht eine Rolle spielt, wiege je nach Jahreszeit 61 bis 64 kg ohne Rucksack

Für die Tipps danke ich im  voraus


----------



## Cube-Tom (7. April 2015)

Hi!

Scheinbar ist hier nicht mehr allzu viel los, also gebe ich dir mal ne Antwort:

Generell schließe ich mich deiner Meinung über die Wartungsmöglichkeiten von RS-Produkte an, ich würde mir daher auch nie eine FOX-Gabel einbauen.
Meine RS-Gabeln warte ich schon immer selbst und hätte auch einfach keinen Bock darauf meine Teile zur Wartung einzusenden.
Nun zu deinem Dämpferproblem:

Seit 2009 fahre ich das AMS 100 mit wechselnden Rahmen aber jeweils dem selben Fox RP23 Dämpfer, welcher bei mir unscheinbar und ohne großen Wartungsaufwand seinen Dienste verrichtet hat.
Nachdem er letztes Jahr angefangen hat zu guitschen habe ich ihn mal zerlegt, das Öl gewechselt und die Dichtungen neu gefettet:
 
...seit dem funktionierte er wieder so gut wie eh und je.
Vielleicht ist ja der RP23 für dich eine Alternative?

Gruß Tom


----------



## turchanin (7. April 2015)

Hallo Tom,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ich habe mich spontan entschieden in diesem Thread zu posten und spatter bemerkt das hier nichts los ist.

Also grundsätzlich ist mir egal von welchem Hersteller der Dämpfer sein wird. Solange er um die 150€ kosten mache ich mir nicht so viele gedanken. RP23 finde ich in 165mm leider nicht, RS Monarch aber jede Menge, aber nur in Mid Tune. Gebraucht möchte ich eher nichts kaufen.
Dabei konnte ich noch nicht über den Rahmen finden ob er progressiv oder degressiv ist. Ist dazu etwas bekannt?
Wobei Rock Shox anscheinend als Nachrüstartikel alle in Mid Tune ausgeliefert warden, da bleibt nur noch tunen lassen.


----------



## Cube-Tom (7. April 2015)

turchanin schrieb:


> Mein Händler meint die Kosten für den Service könnten von 120 bis 200 € liegen und sind nicht abschätzbar, da DT Swiss anscheinend alles nötigste machen und entsprechend in Rechnung stellen wird, ohne Absprache und Kostenvoranschlag, sozusagen die Einbahnstrasse. Darauf habe ich keine Lust und möchte nun den Dämpfer ersetzten.


 
Klingt für mich nicht so als ob DT Swiss einfach nur reparieren würde ohne vorher noch mal Rücksprache zu halten: 
http://www.dtswiss.com/Resources-de/Support-de/Dampfer/Service-Formular-Dampfer

Neuer Dämpfer plus Tunen plus passendes Buchsenset... ich würde mal bei DT Swiss anfragen!

Gruß Tom


----------



## turchanin (7. April 2015)

Das klang für mich auch etwas seltsam. Aber ich hatte schon mal meine eigene Erfahrung gemacht und mein Händler hat auch eine  Rolle dabei gespielt. Als das Rad noch nicht mal 2 Jahre alt war, spürte ich beim Überfahren von gräßeren Unebenheiten etwas ruckartiges Einfedern. Beim langsamen Einfedern war alles OK. So war ich beim Händler und meinte, ich habe doch noch Garantie, also bitte prüfen und ggf. auf Garantie reparieren. Die haben einfach den Dämpfer zu DT geschickt. Hat 75€ gekostet, und laut Händler war das so i.O., sogar mit 50% Rabatt, ansonsten kostete es 150€. Ich war damals schon etwas sauer, da ohne Rücksprache. Der stellvertretender Leiter drängte mich zum Bezahlen und drohte mir sonst den Dämpfer mit dem Vorschlaghammer zu bearbeiten.

Diesmal ist der Laden noch größer geworden, hat viele Filialen usw. Also nicht mehr so wie früher - gemütlich, klein, gute Beratung. Da steht so ein Verkäufer hinter der Theke und meinte die Lager am Hinterbau sind nicht normal sondern eine Sonderanfegtigung für Cube, also am Markt nicht zu bekommen, Industrielager, egal welche Ausführung taugen nicht. Die Kosten für den Austausch sind nicht abschätzbar, 20€ für 15 Minuten kosten eine Arbeitseinheit, am Ende wird alles in Rechnung gestellt. Also nichts mit Kostenvoranschlag.

Und ich habe schon sowieso so ein altes Rad, warum nicht gleich ein neues kaufen, da haben die 29er im Angebot die perfekt für 168cm Körpergröße passen. In der anderen Filiale, als ich 7701 Kette haben wollte (25€ im Angebot, da wollte ich gleich zwei haben) hat er mich drei Mal nachgefragt ob ich tatsächlich 9 fache Kassette hinten habe und wollte mich nach Hause zum nachschauen schicken. Früher konnte man in dem Laden Pedale und Sattel in die Kiste schmeissen und es gab mal eine Gutschrift um 15-20€ falls mal was besseres haben möchte. Von der Geometrie besser passende einfache Vorbauten oder Lenker gab es umsonst. Diesmal, da ich einen Sonderwunsch beim Rad für meine Frau hatte, gab es kein Entgegenkommen.

Nun ist es schon so lange her, die Motivation sinkt, Ahnung scheinen die Meisten nicht zu haben. Also ich bezweifle, dass die es bei DT überhaupt nachfragen sondern schicken einfach zum nötigen Service. Kostenvoranschläge gibt es nicht, den würde angeblich DT arbeiten. Habe nachgefragt welcher moderner Dämpfer (SSD 190L ist ja schon uralt) für AMS am besten passen würde - keine Ahnung, SSD 190L wurde damals höchstwahrscheinlich für Cube speziell angepasst, also doch nicht Standartausführung gewesen.

Also beim Verlassen des Geschäftes hatte ich nur noch zwei Wünsche - einen Ersatzrahmen für meinen AMS 100 und eine Drehbank.
Ich bezweifle, dass ich hier in München einen Kundenorientierten Laden finde und werde in Zukunft nur noch selber schrauben. Wenn ich einen Ersatzdämpfer gefunden habe und er past, mache ich den DT auf oder schicke zu dem Servicem, aber nicht zu DT sondern versuche eine Werkstatt zu finden die es macht.

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für den Link. Irgendwie bin ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen DT Swiss selber zu kontaktieren.


----------



## Cube-Tom (7. April 2015)

Es hat seinen Grund warum ich mir noch nie ein Rad von der Stange gekauft habe, es gibt an einem MTB so gut wie nichts was man nicht selbst warten oder reparieren könnte. 
In der Regel schrauben gerade in großen Läden meist Schüler, Studenten oder Lehrlinge welche kaum technischen Sachverstand mitbringen.
Auch wenn es "nur" ein Fahrrad ist, wenn einem z.B. bei einer schnellen Abfahrt der Vorbau bricht, weil er nicht fachmännisch montiert wurde, bezahlt man mit seiner Gesundheit für den Murks anderer.

Ein Freund von mit war mit seinem neuen AMS damals bei seinem Händler weil es eine Umtauschaktion von Cube wegen Materialprobleme an den Easton Vorbauten gab.
Der Händler hat ihn zu dem Thema natürlich nicht kontaktiert und hatte von dem ganzen Thema auch keine Ahnung, obwohl er wahrscheinlich mehrer hundert Räder mit den betroffenen Vorbauten ausgeliefert hat: Armutszeugnis!
Ergebnis der Umtauschaktion war, dass sie ihm einen baugleichen Vorbau montiert hatten welcher ebenfalls zum betroffenen Seriennummerkreis gehört hat...

Auf solche "Serviceleistungen" verzichte ich gerne


----------



## Bergaufbremse (12. April 2015)

Hi,

Fahre auch noch immer den dt 190  bei dem kann man eine kleine Wartung/oder ein Austausch der Dichtungen selber machen.
Gab einen Reparatursatz dafür.

Sollte aber die Stickstofffüllung neu wirst du um eine Reparatur/Wartung bei DT nicht Drum rumkommen.


----------



## Jurriaan (15. April 2015)

Cube AMS 100
Reba 120
Manitou Radium
Rock Shox ReverB
Angleset Workscomponents

Radstand 1126 (1099)
Lenkwinkel 69 (70.5)


----------



## Cube-Tom (16. April 2015)

Jurriaan schrieb:


> Cube AMS 100
> 
> Radstand 1126 (1099)
> Lenkwinkel 69 (70.5)


 
Das Radel sieht schick aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 343432 (4. Mai 2015)

s


----------



## JangoMango8787 (23. August 2015)

Hallo!

Mein AMS (glaub ist der 2010-er model):

Der frage ist: Welches gumi magt ihr besser im winter?
(Schuldigung für mein deutsch!  )


----------



## Jurriaan (23. August 2015)

Der blaue Rahmen war gebrochen. Und der RF Turbine Kurbeln auch.

So jetzt ein neue Rahmen un Shimano XT 1x11


----------



## Cube-Tom (8. Dezember 2015)

Moin Moin,

mein kürzlich neu aufgebautes AMS 100 HPC ist nicht mehr:





Nach einer Tour hatte ich einen Haar-Riss an der Schwinge entdeckt 
Obwohl der Rahmen ausserhalb der Garantie war hatte ich mich schriftlich an Cube gewandt und die haben mir darauf kulanter Weise einen neuen Rahmen zum "Vorteilspreis"  zur Verfügung gestellt, voila:





Gruß Tom


----------



## Alunippel (4. Juni 2017)

Ich würde gerne Gabel und Dämpfer vom Lenker aus gleichzeitig blockieren können. Kann mir jemand eine Empfehlung geben? Gabel soll 100 mm haben. 
Buchsen für den Dämpfer sollten verfügbar sein.


----------



## Cube-Tom (22. Juni 2017)

Gleichzeitig heißt ein Hebel für beides? Denke nicht, dass das geht...

Wo ich hier gerade schreibe:
Ich brauche für mein AMS 100 (SHPC) den Schraubensatz für den Dämpfer vorne, weiß jemand ob das der Artikel 10515 ist bzw. welche länger der hat?


----------



## Cube-Tom (18. August 2017)

Noch jemand hier?
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit einem Dämpfertausch auf RS Monarch gemacht?


----------



## Moga (18. August 2017)

Ich fahre einen Monarch RL mit dem Tune M/M. Bin an sich ganz zufrieden. Wollte es ggf. nochmal probieren, die Luftkammer etwas zu verkleinern.


----------



## Cube-Tom (22. August 2017)

Hallo Moga,
welchen Dämpfer hattest du vorher und wie schlägt sich der RS dagegen?
Ich habe im Moment noch meinen alten Fox RP23 von meinem ursprünglichen 2010er AMS verbaut.
Der Fox tut seine Arbeit nach wie vor gut, aber mittlerweile wäre hier ein neuer Satz Gleitbuchen fällig und mir würde der Remote am Lenker zusagen...
Ansonsten hoffe ich natürlich darauf, dass der Monarch ähnlich wartungsfreundlich ist wie die RS Gabeln - hast du ihn schon mal gewartet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (22. August 2017)

Hatte auch einne RP23. Hat mir allerdings zu dolle gewippt.  Da ist der Rock Shox mit Lockout am Berg schon angenehmer. 
Wartung nimmt sich nicht viel zum Fox. Hab aber bisher nur einen kleinen Service gemacht. 

Buchsen kann ich dir von Huber empfehlen.


----------



## Cube-Tom (22. August 2017)

Thema Huber Buchsen: Hast du ein kompletten Satz Buchsen inkl. Gleitlager genommen und die originalen (noch neuen Gleitlager) rausgezogen?
Wenn ja, hast du die Monatgehilfe dafür genommen oder ging das so?


----------



## Moga (22. August 2017)

Bei Huber muss man immer Gleitlager + Buchsen nehmen.  Habe mir die günstige Version von dem Tool mitbestellt.  Selber basteln geht auch, aber so ist es doch entspannter.


----------



## Cube-Tom (22. August 2017)

Hat sich zwischenzeitlich erledigt, haben einen Interessanten Artikel gefunden:
http://rideitlikeyoustoleit.de/2014...tive-buchsen-und-gleitlager-im-testvergleich/


----------



## zx150 (22. Juni 2018)

Servus Gemeinde,
Ich habe nach ewiger Verzögerung endlich meinen 2012er AMS CC Pro Rahmen vom Pulvern zurück. Jetzt haben es die Experten tatsächlich geschafft ein paar lagersitze mit zu lackieren.
Frage 1: Hat jemand Detail Bilder vom Rahmen und den Lagerstellen, sodass ich noch mal genau vergleichen kann was unlackiert sein muss?
Frage 2: Lösungsvorschläge? Ist Glas\ Eisstrahlen genau genug um die Sitze freizulegen?


----------



## Cuberia (26. Juni 2018)

Lass mal überlegen...ist doch nur das Steuerrohr. Oder hat er die Gewinde vom Innenlager auch lackiert? Selbst wenn du die Hinterbaulager auch ausgebaut hattest, reicht da Schmirgel....nicht zu grob....dann kannst du die Lager wieder einpressen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zx150 (26. Juni 2018)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Lass mal überlegen...ist doch nur das Steuerrohr. Oder hat er die Gewinde vom Innenlager auch lackiert? Selbst wenn du die Hinterbaulager auch ausgebaut hattest, reicht da Schmirgel....nicht zu grob....dann kannst du die Lager wieder einpressen...



Hab jetzt keine Lust mehr gehabt... der Rahmen wird raw


----------



## zx150 (8. Juli 2018)

zx150 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt keine Lust mehr gehabt... der Rahmen wird raw



Rahmen ist wieder da. Weiter gehts


----------



## zx150 (14. Juli 2018)

Fully assembled


----------



## Cube-Tom (7. Oktober 2020)

Da ich nach wie vor mein 26" AMS fahre und liebe, hole ich den alter Fed mal wieder hervor.
Ich habe mein Radl nun auf 2x10 umgebaut: Vorne 24/38Z hinten eine 11-36 Kassette.
Am Berg macht sich das fehlende Kettenblatt durch das 36 Ritzel eigentlich nicht bemerkbar, im Sprint fehlen mir evtl. 2 Zähne vorne...
In Summe bin ich mit der Bandbreite aber sehr zufrieden und bin gespannt wie sich der Wechsel von 3x9 auf 2x10 auf den Verschleiß auswirkt. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich gerade die beiden kleinsten Ritzel wahrscheinlich wesentlich weniger abnutzen, da ich jetzt viel mehr auf dem großen KB unterwegs bin als vorher. Die 10-fach Kette ist dagegen etwas dünner und verschleißt wohl etwas mehr als die gute alte 9-fach Kette.


----------



## LupilusX (23. Oktober 2020)

Cube-Tom schrieb:


> Da ich nach wie vor mein 26" AMS fahre und liebe, hole ich den alter Fed mal wieder hervor.
> Ich habe mein Radl nun auf 2x10 umgebaut: Vorne 24/38Z hinten eine 11-36 Kassette.
> Am Berg macht sich das fehlende Kettenblatt durch das 36 Ritzel eigentlich nicht bemerkbar, im Sprint fehlen mir evtl. 2 Zähne vorne...
> In Summe bin ich mit der Bandbreite aber sehr zufrieden und bin gespannt wie sich der Wechsel von 3x9 auf 2x10 auf den Verschleiß auswirkt. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich gerade die beiden kleinsten Ritzel wahrscheinlich wesentlich weniger abnutzen, da ich jetzt viel mehr auf dem großen KB unterwegs bin als vorher. Die 10-fach Kette ist dagegen etwas dünner und verschleißt wohl etwas mehr als die gute alte 9-fach Kette.



nice, wie schwer ist das Teil?


----------



## Cube-Tom (23. Oktober 2020)

Dankeschön! Ich hat mich ehrlich gesagt nie wirklich interessiert weil ich eh mit Werkzeugtasche, Pumpe, Schlauch usw. fahre aber ich habe mal eben für Dich gewogen:
10,9Kg inkl Tacho, uralter PD-M540 Pedale, diverser Halterungen und Flaschenträger.
Wenn ich das alles abbauen würde käme ich auf etwa 10,5kg, ich meine so war das Original damals auch mal bei Cube angegeben.
Es gibt Leute die bringen das Rad wohl locker unter 10kg (9,5kg hatte ich schon gelesen) aber ich trag das Ding ja nicht, sondern will Strecke machen und nicht ständig die Laufräder tauschen oder meinen Popo schonen


----------



## maggus75 (16. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich hole den Thread hier auch mal wieder hoch, in der Hoffnung mir kann jemand weiterhelfen...

*Kann mir jemand bei seinem 26er AMS 100, am besten 18" Rahmen, mal die Sitzstrebe messen? AM besten von Mitte Lagerung bis Mitte Lagerung! Andere größen wären als Vergleich aber auch gut.*

Folgender Hintergrund (es ist kompliziert): ich hab vor nem Jahr im Umfeld des Cube Werks aus einer Haus- oder Garagenauflösung etwas mehr als einen AMS 100 Rahmen gekauft, beschriftet mit "Muster", nur eloxiert und mit Lackiermaskierung drauf (im glaube 07er oder 08er Katalog ist das silberne halb schwarz). Vermutlich als Muster gedacht und dann liegen geblieben. Dazu in orange noch nen kompletten Hinterbau ohne Hauptrahmen dabei. Lagerung, Umlenkung, gar nix dazu, ja total doof, aber war spottbillig, zur Not Garagendeko dachte ich  ...  Kurz darauf konnte ich für nen Fuffi ein AMS CC in der Nähe schießen mit XT Gruppe und Fox Rp3, jedoch mit gebrochener Kettenstrebe, aber halt Umlenkhebel und so alles dabei.

Ihr ahnt es, der Plan wäre, aus 2 1/2 so in etwa ein ganzes zu bauen. 

Der silberne AMS100 Rahmen ist 18", jedoch ist an der silbernen Sitzstrebe an der Bremsaufnahme innen 100-16 eingeschlagen... Auf dem orangen Hinterbau ist dort XMS-20 eingeschlagen. Das schwarze AMS CC ist als ganzes ein 22".

*Wenn die silberne Sitzstrebe jetzt wirklich 16" ist, kann ich das silberne nicht aufbauen. Daher die Länge der Sitzstrebe von Lagerpunkt zu Lagerpunkt...   *

Geil wäre es, wenn die silberne Sitzstrebe passen würde von der Länge, dann wäre der silberne Rahmen komplett und mit der orangen Kettenstrebe könnte ich den schwarzen auch wieder komplettieren.

Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen...
Sitzstrebe schwarz vom 22" (keine Prägung)
orange mit Prägung XMS-20
silber mit Prägung AMS-16




silber RH 18"
schwarz RH 22"


----------

